# [SOE] Planetside 2 Goes Live



## cgraham23

Launch Trailer




Quote:


> SAN DIEGO - Nov. 20, 2012 - The war is inevitable. Sony Online Entertainment, LLC (SOE) today announced the availability of its award-winning, highly anticipated massively multiplayer online first-person shooter (MMOFPS) PlanetSide 2 in North America and Europe. Players must enlist in one of three Empires - Terran Republic, New Conglomerate or Vanu Sovereignty - to fight in an epic war for...


Source: Planetside2.com/news/planetside2-now-available-2012

Gentleman, THIS GAME IS FREE.


----------



## Juganot

Downloaded and was/am unable to get in. (I am from EU by the way if that makes any difference lol)


----------



## conzilla

Cant even get site to let me create an account.


----------



## KingGreasy

I'm trying to dl from steam and it doesn't work.


----------



## conzilla

Had to use firefox wouldnt let me do anything on google chrome.


----------



## hstanford1

Steam DL is totally borked. "You do not have an active subscription."


----------



## muels7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1*
> 
> Steam DL is totally borked. "You do not have an active subscription."


I got that too and did a little searching. Restart your steam client and it will download. Mine is downloading right now. An almost 10gig game downloading at 160 Kbps....this is gonna take a while.


----------



## mingqi53

Maybe all the kids are coming back from school today and started downloading









Had an account since the beta (didn't participate though), logged in just fine and started downloading the game a couple hours ago. Around 6 GB in size, downloading at around 5 Mbps


----------



## muels7

No... Thats my normal internet speed. My internet is slow and all I can afford atm.


----------



## Pip Boy

is this actually any good?
graphically it looks great but thats not the same thing

how does this stack up against tribes ascend?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Downloaded it earlier. Nearly broke my screen when I came in and flight controls were inverted. Had just spent 1400 station cash getting new weapons for my scythe and I couldn't even level it out to coast while I messed with settings lol.

Odd that every other setting carried from beta but the one that made piloting unplayable reset to default.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> is this actually any good?
> graphically it looks great but thats not the same thing
> how does this stack up against tribes ascend?


Planetside 2 = 6 Flags amusement park.
Tribes Ascend = Coin fed horsey ride at the mall.


----------



## Crooksy

I thought the concept was really great but didn't enjoy the Beta all that much but it has a lot of potential!


----------



## hstanford1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muels7*
> 
> I got that too and did a little searching. Restart your steam client and it will download. Mine is downloading right now. An almost 10gig game downloading at 160 Kbps....this is gonna take a while.


Hey thanks! That worked +rep


----------



## doomlord52

Downloading. Looks pretty good, too.


----------



## Ryleh

I have a feeling that Hybrid Physx will never work with this. :'c


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgraham23*
> 
> Planetside 2 = 6 Flags amusement park.
> Tribes Ascend = Coin fed horsey ride at the mall.


^This, Tribes:Ascend cannot hold a candle to Planetside 2. There is no comparison.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

pretty good game. Need a powerful rig to play it at decent fps though.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgraham23*
> 
> Planetside 2 = 6 Flags amusement park.
> Tribes Ascend = Coin fed horsey ride at the mall.


LOL, this.

Basically it's Tribes, with 100x more vehicles, 100x bigger world, 100x explosions,100x infantry, 100x more action and 100x more people on one screen at a time.


----------



## bambino167

Downloading ty:thumb:


----------



## ez12a

it was decently fun in the beta. When the action gets started it reminds me of bf3 a little.

currently occupied with f2p SWTOR though.


----------



## LancerVI

Downloaded it today, but haven't got a chance to play it. Maybe tomorrow.

So how is it? I can't wait to give it a try!!!

What's the setup. (Noob to Planetside) How many players fighting at once?


----------



## InsideJob

Let's get an OCN unit together







Played an hour or so to get an introduction to it. Seems awesome but communication is more then vital. I have a teamspeak we can use if not the in game voip.


----------



## Segovax

I've already put down a couple hours in. Very fun. Fairly easy to rank up but cert points are kinda slow.


----------



## hak8or

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Let's get an OCN unit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played an hour or so to get an introduction to it. Seems awesome but communication is more then vital. I have a teamspeak we can use if not the in game voip.


I second this, can we get an OCN platoon up? I would make it myself but I don't want to take the OCN name without asking OCN first.


----------



## starships

Anyone know how this game is running on older systems? I've heard 7970/680 owners can only maintain a stable 60fps by turning it down to medium.







And, obviously it's cpu intensive. No hope.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or*
> 
> I second this, can we get an OCN platoon up? I would make it myself but I don't want to take the OCN name without asking OCN first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Let's get an OCN unit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played an hour or so to get an introduction to it. Seems awesome but communication is more then vital. I have a teamspeak we can use if not the in game voip.


These!


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Anyone know how this game is running on older systems? I've heard 7970/680 owners can only maintain a stable 60fps by turning it down to medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, obviously it's cpu intensive. No hope.


I just play about 20 minutes everything max 120fps v-sync on , I only see around 55% gpu usage ( both gpu )


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Im running it maxed everything 3x1280 screens on a 7950, no trouble.


----------



## InsideJob

The game's very CPU intensive as well, I have already noticed my CPU bottleneck my 7970 at around 40 fps no matter what settings I put it on...
Looks like I know what I'm asking for, for christmas







Intel here I come haha


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Downloaded it today, but haven't got a chance to play it. Maybe tomorrow.
> So how is it? I can't wait to give it a try!!!
> What's the setup. (Noob to Planetside) How many players fighting at once?


If you've played BF3, imagine that but with 2000 people on a map.

Thing that I love is you eventually will form an irrational hatred towards the other 2 factions you aren't playing. For example, I LOATH the Terran Republic right now (I play NC







)


----------



## Duplicated

Wow, this game looks like a futuristic BF3 on steroid.

Downloading right now.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I just play about 20 minutes everything max 120fps v-sync on , I only see around 55% gpu usage ( both gpu )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im running it maxed everything 3x1280 screens on a 7950, no trouble.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The game's very CPU intensive as well, I have already noticed my CPU bottleneck my 7970 at around 40 fps no matter what settings I put it on...
> Looks like I know what I'm asking for, for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel here I come haha


Alright, looks like what I was hearing was some out dated info.


----------



## d3vour3r

man i cant wait to get home and play this on an aussie server!!! any other aussies out there playing this?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> If you've played BF3, imagine that but with 2000 people on a map.
> Thing that I love is you eventually will form an irrational hatred towards the other 2 factions you aren't playing. For example, I LOATH the Terran Republic right now (I play NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think it's more appropriate to liken it to Halo than BF3, shielding, jetpacks and all.

Heck, the Magrider is just a redesign of the Wraith


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I think it's more appropriate to liken it to Halo than BF3, shielding, jetpacks and all.
> Heck, the Magrider is just a redesign of the Wraith


BF3 mechanics, and tactics, and graphics.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> man i cant wait to get home and play this on an aussie server!!! any other aussies out there playing this?


It looks like a bunch of fun. Once the foldathon is over, I might d/l and look you up










Its available on Steam?


----------



## d3vour3r

yeh its on steam. My steam id is dark3n_d3vour3r


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> yeh its on steam. My steam id is dark3n_d3vour3r


Excellent... CU there


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The game's very CPU intensive as well, I have already noticed my CPU bottleneck my 7970 at around 40 fps no matter what settings I put it on...
> Looks like I know what I'm asking for, for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel here I come haha


Yep. From what I've read, the people who get good framerates in large battles are using an Ivy Bridge chip OC'd past 4.5 GHz.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

if the game would work maybe i would say something positive about it


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Yep. From what I've read, the people who get good framerates in large battles are using an Ivy Bridge chip OC'd past 4.5 GHz.


OI! Sandy Bridge >4.5GHz does just fine too!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> if the game would work maybe i would say something positive about it


Problems, my friend?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Never heard of this but, downloading it now.. Can have 2000 players in 1 game.... Wow.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Problems, my friend?


was having very strange crashing in the loading menu, it would crash at 98% loading to get into the game. also the character creation had to be done twice because it would not register that i created a character. lauched it as admin and solved everything.....fix yo game sony


----------



## InsideJob

Great game, can't wait to get more into it. Got a few hours in tonight. Hope they fix the in game VOIP which seems to be completely gone since public release. All of us OCN'ers must unite and make a big 'ol squad of killing machines


----------



## HaCkY

After playing this game it's remind me of some people on OCN said.

"If you don't play BF3 you miss out on a great game"

Funny. At this point even if they give me a free copy of BF3 I'm not gonna waste any of my time on it.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i join the game for about half a minute and then the server shuts down......thank you game...thank you


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

The fact that it's not lagging leads me to believe they are using some sort of black magic voodoo sorcery. Seriously... that many people and that much stuff going on and nothing? I'm impressed.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> The fact that it's not lagging leads me to believe they are using some sort of black magic voodoo sorcery. Seriously... that many people and that much stuff going on and nothing? I'm impressed.


They had a very active beta. The stress test was already done.


----------



## oats2012

played it for a little bit but I'm confused because its so massive but I can barely seem to find anyone and when I look for the players in the server using "tab" theres only like 10 shown.....so much for 2000 in a game?


----------



## cgraham23

Tab only shows the top players in the territory you are fighting in.

This game really shines when you join an outfit (guild/clan), it's all about teamwork. You can at least look at the public squad list and look for one that mandates mic usage, that's a good way to get a feel for the teamwork aspect. The game has a very nice VOIP system built in. There is Squad Voip, Platoon VOIP, Proximity VOIP, and outfit VOIP.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> played it for a little bit but I'm confused because its so massive but I can barely seem to find anyone and when I look for the players in the server using "tab" theres only like 10 shown.....so much for 2000 in a game?


Look again. Tab shows the leaderboard, the top 10 and then your position on it.

Press 'M' and click on where you see a red "Deploy" button. That's where the fighting is over something major. Spawn Beacons are exceptionally rare for right now, but those will come soon enough.

Stop thinking of it as an analog to a match. It's persistent. Everyone on that server that is on that continent is on the same continent at the same time.

On Waterson's Amerish today, we had easily 75v75 on the upper levels of the bio lab, that's not even beginning to count the air battle above or the ground battle below, and that was just VS vs NC, there was zero TR involved because they were fighting other armies elsewhere.


----------



## jellis142

I heard it had major memory leaks, but I'll give it a try anyways. I'm used to 2+ hour BC2 matches, I should feel right at home


----------



## SpartanVXL

I need to find someway to disable the crappy FXAA wax filter, I swear the game would look alot better without it


----------



## Fuel Truck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpartanVXL*
> 
> I need to find someway to disable the crappy FXAA wax filter, I swear the game would look alot better without it


It does look better with something like SweetFX, but I'm pretty sure they took away the ability to manually turn off the FXAA right before release. No idea why, the lead creative director (Higby) said he used it!

Can't stress enough how finding a good squad and outfit is in this game. I hate to say but it's lacking depth in the meta game right now. Good squads keep the game fun longer than soloing.


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The game's very CPU intensive as well, I have already noticed my CPU bottleneck my 7970 at around 40 fps no matter what settings I put it on...
> Looks like I know what I'm asking for, for christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel here I come haha


40fps? Maybe you haven't joined a real battle yet. Yesterday I saw my fps go down to 20s! I'm running a Phenom II X6 @ 4.0ghz. GPU usage stays around 50%.

Intel is gonna sell a lot this christmas. I want 40fps minimum in PS2 too


----------



## a11an

I really recommend watching some guides/tutorials before jumping is the game.
It has a very steep learning curve but when you figure it all out it's massive fun.
Get some friends together in a squad to double the fun.

This is what got me into the game:


----------



## Waltibaba

It's an ok game, I've been in since the beginning of the closed beta. As a PS1 veteran, this does not compare to the old game in anything but size, the metagame is terrible, organisation is completely lacking, the maps are screwed up, and most of all the bases are FUBAR. They look like a 15 year old's bedroom rather than an army base... Crap laying around everywhere...

xWarMachine on the PS2 forums formulated it perfectly:

PS1 was like playing chess, PS2 is like playing checkers.


----------



## fonzye

Works for me







,downloading :d,thanks for the link.


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltibaba*
> 
> It's an ok game, I've been in since the beginning of the closed beta. As a PS1 veteran, this does not compare to the old game in anything but size, the metagame is terrible, organisation is completely lacking, the maps are screwed up, and most of all the bases are FUBAR. They look like a 15 year old's bedroom rather than an army base... Crap laying around everywhere...
> xWarMachine on the PS2 forums formulated it perfectly:
> PS1 was like playing chess, PS2 is like playing checkers.


I didn't play PS1, but one thing I didn't like about PS2 is the looks of the team models. I must have been killed by my own team over 10 times in 2h, it's very confusing, especially on dark environments.
Everybody is gray with a minor purple/blue stripe. There were times when me and an enemy just stared each other for a few seconds to figure if we should kill each other.


----------



## IIMaxII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgraham23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> is this actually any good?
> graphically it looks great but thats not the same thing
> how does this stack up against tribes ascend?
> 
> 
> 
> Planetside 2 = 6 Flags amusement park.
> Tribes Ascend = Coin fed horsey ride at the mall.
Click to expand...

Lmao, I might have to try it.


----------



## HeySteve86

I played the original Planetside back in the day







It was quite enjoyable although I have to admit I don't think I actually played it for very long.

I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> played it for a little bit but I'm confused because its so massive but I can barely seem to find anyone and when I look for the players in the server using "tab" theres only like 10 shown.....so much for 2000 in a game?


You'll really learn where you have to go once you learn more of the game.

Some beginner tips:
1) Always join a squad (press insert to auto join one), if the squad leader has unlocked a certain perk than you can spawn next to him with a drop pod.
2) When there is a red or yellow explosion like picture on the map (called hotspot) then there is a lot of action in that location. Once every 20 minute you can also choose to spawn with a drop pod on a hotspot. (Click on the hotspot and somewhere in the bottom left of the map screen there will be a "deploy now" button)
3) Get a buggy at a vehicle terminal if you plan to travel large distances.
4) On the map screen is also a "Redeploy" button. This can also be handy if you want to respawn in a different location.

And btw: tab only shows the players that are in the same area as you.


----------



## starships

So, what race is everyone playing?


----------



## conzilla

Iam currently on.jager. on the blue team. Great game if anyone wants to wants to form.a killing squad hit me up in game for my mumble info or pm me here. Game name conzilla. Or hit up nashburg.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Great game, can't wait to get more into it. Got a few hours in tonight. Hope they fix the in game VOIP which seems to be completely gone since public release. All of us OCN'ers must unite and make a big 'ol squad of killing machines


In-game VOIP has never worked for me since closed Beta. Apparently it does work for some people though, which is weird - I've read a few amusing stories about people using it to do things like broadcast the Icecream Truck song from their Sunderer, or Flight of the Valkyries from a formation of Liberators, but I've never heard any of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> The fact that it's not lagging leads me to believe they are using some sort of black magic voodoo sorcery. Seriously... that many people and that much stuff going on and nothing? I'm impressed.


They're faking it. If you unplug your ethernet cable, you'll see that players keep moving for a little while. The graphics don't lag, but the hit boxes do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> played it for a little bit but I'm confused because its so massive but I can barely seem to find anyone and when I look for the players in the server using "tab" theres only like 10 shown.....so much for 2000 in a game?


There are _always_ people at The Crown. If you can't play for long, and just want to quickly dive in and smash face, that's a guaranteed hot spot. It's lots of fun to defend, but you need a fairly large, organized force to assault it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltibaba*
> 
> all the bases are FUBAR.


This is the biggest problem right now. The "bases" were designed by Martha Stewart with the goal of letting all your company come inside as quickly as possible.
Defensible military bases they are not. The Crown is the only exception, which is why there are constantly players fighting over it. It's the only military installation in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> I didn't play PS1, but one thing I didn't like about PS2 is the looks of the team models. I must have been killed by my own team over 10 times in 2h, it's very confusing, especially on dark environments.
> Everybody is gray with a minor purple/blue stripe. There were times when me and an enemy just stared each other for a few seconds to figure if we should kill each other.


I had that problem too for about a week when I first started playing. Stick with it, and you'll eventually become trained to quickly Identify Friend or Foe.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I need to try this...I even got a bunch of station cash...I doubt I will ever play Everquest 2 again anyway and I think EQ3 will either suck horribly or turn into vaporware.

I was dumb and purchased a whole bunch when they had a promotion going on...got station cash for half the cost plus with with an active sub you get 500 a month these days. I learned that there was very little I even wanted off the item store as a subbed player. It would be nice to actually spend that.


----------



## friendlybacon

Should my system be able to run this? (with my 2700k @ 4.4ghz?)


----------



## InsideJob

As long as that 2700 is paired with a decent GPU your system should not have many problems at all with the game even on high


----------



## Juganot

Played the game for 10 hours, saw the ridiculous prices, uninstalled. I don't think the game is fully pay to win but in some ways I feel it is, I mean 25 - 30 hours to get a single weapon? *** is that. If you unable to pay money for weapons or play 25-30 hours for a weapon upgrade then you best not even touch this game. I wish they actually made it not F2P and the unlock system was fairer.


----------



## stcawthern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> Played the game for 10 hours, saw the ridiculous prices, uninstalled. I don't think the game is fully pay to win but in some ways I feel it is, I mean 25 - 30 hours to get a single weapon? *** is that. If you unable to pay money for weapons or play 25-30 hours for a weapon upgrade then you best not even touch this game. I wish they actually made it not F2P and the unlock system was fairer.


It doesn't take near that long to get a weapon. You get certificates for defending/ capping bases. If you're running in the middle of nowhere, yes it will take forever but 25-30 hours is completely untrue.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stcawthern*
> 
> It doesn't take near that long to get a weapon. You get certificates for defending/ capping bases. If you're running in the middle of nowhere, yes it will take forever but 25-30 hours is completely untrue.


250 xp = 1 cert point

The average when looking at the forums it would take around 25 - 30 hours without boosters to get the 1,000 creds to get a new weapon.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> So, what race is everyone playing?


The white guy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> I need to try this...I even got a bunch of station cash...I doubt I will ever play Everquest 2 again anyway and I think EQ3 will either suck horribly or turn into vaporware.
> I was dumb and purchased a whole bunch when they had a promotion going on...got station cash for half the cost plus with with an active sub you get 500 a month these days. I learned that there was very little I even wanted off the item store as a subbed player. It would be nice to actually spend that.


Everquest is SOE's baby. They'd never let it turn into vaporware.

After playing Planetside 2, I'm excited for Everquest Next (3). EQ3 will be running on the same engine as Planetside 2, and if you've played PS2 on high settings it looks quite impressive and runs really well.


----------



## willis888

You get ~1 cert point every 2 kills.

I just finished downloading it, jumped in, and went 10-2 in about 3 minutes and got 5 cert points. That's ~10 hours per weapon to unlock if I could keep up that pace (doubt I can), but the unlocks last forever.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> You get ~1 cert point every 2 kills.
> I just finished downloading it, jumped in, and went 10-2 in about 3 minutes and got 5 cert points. That's ~10 hours per weapon to unlock if I could keep up that pace (doubt I can), but the unlocks last forever.


Quote:


> Certification points can be earned in two different ways, earned over time whether you are online or offline or earned actively through online participation. One point is estimated to be earned per hour passively. In addition, points are earned at the rate of 1 point per 250XP for actions in the game.


Being present for a influence gain/defense gives a round 1k XP as well, so every time you do that it's 4 certs. In 90 minutes played yesterday I got around 200 certs, but I do have the Alpha squad 10% increase.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Being present for a influence gain/defense gives a round 1k XP as well, so every time you do that it's 4 certs. In 90 minutes played yesterday I got around 200 certs, but I do have the Alpha squad 10% increase.


That's the highest I have heard someone say they get per hour, the highest I saw on the official forums was like 100 per hour and even that was on the high end and even then it takes 10 hours for a single weapon which even then is on the high end. I still would prefer if I were to just pay £30 for the game on launch and for it to be somewhat like the BF3 unlock system rather than how it is in the current form.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> That's the highest I have heard someone say they get per hour, the highest I saw on the official forums was like 100 per hour and even that was on the high end and even then it takes 10 hours for a single weapon which even then is on the high end. I still would prefer if I were to just pay £30 for the game on launch and for it to be somewhat like the BF3 unlock system rather than how it is in the current form.


Then just give them $30? They'll make far more money off of a FTP format than they would at $30 a head. That's the point. When it's time vs money you have to have the time option be significant for the money option to hold weight.

And it's really not pay 2 win with the exception of the Vanu sniper situation... Every other class starts out with their most balanced weapon. The certs go into unlocking specialized weapons.

As for my cert speed, I had paid for Alpha squad and used the station cash from it to outfit my Scythe with the AA laser and dumb rockets (I also got the Lasher for my HA, other than that the rest went all cosmetic stuff). I manged to absolutely maul a tank column with the rockets at one point, they had no AA with them and it was a ~300 point kill every 30 seconds for about 10 minutes and bronze medals for both the rockets and the scythe. Was glorious.


----------



## Juganot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Then just give them $30?
> They'll make far more money off of a FTP format than they would at $30 a head. That's the point.
> And it's really not pay 2 win with the exception of the Vanu sniper situation... Every other class starts out with their most balanced weapon. The certs go into unlocking specialized weapons.


I would prefer to pay for the game rather than credits for a stupid system, not to mention later on if they "balance" certain items or add new items what should I pay another $30 no thanks.


----------



## willis888

The mechanics would be better if it were not F2P, but there would be fewer players.

I'm not really sure which is preferable - a better game with less content (ie players to shoot at), or an intentionally gimped game with lots of faces to roll.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Juganot*
> 
> That's the highest I have heard someone say they get per hour, the highest I saw on the official forums was like 100 per hour and even that was on the high end and even then it takes 10 hours for a single weapon which even then is on the high end. I still would prefer if I were to just pay £30 for the game on launch and for it to be somewhat like the BF3 unlock system rather than how it is in the current form.
> 
> 
> 
> Then just give them $30? They'll make far more money off of a FTP format than they would at $30 a head. That's the point. When it's time vs money you have to have the time option be significant for the money option to hold weight.
> 
> And it's really not pay 2 win with the exception of the Vanu sniper situation... Every other class starts out with their most balanced weapon. The certs go into unlocking specialized weapons.
> 
> As for my cert speed, I had paid for Alpha squad and used the station cash from it to outfit my Scythe with the AA laser and dumb rockets (I also got the Lasher for my HA, other than that the rest went all cosmetic stuff). I manged to absolutely maul a tank column with the rockets at one point, they had no AA with them and it was a ~300 point kill every 30 seconds for about 10 minutes and bronze medals for both the rockets and the scythe. Was glorious.
Click to expand...

VS are so overpowered right now. Their damage needs a nerf bad. It's funny all the kids played TR when PS1 dropped and now it's obviously VS that is the chosen kiddie/flavor faction.


----------



## Stuuut

Anybody else getting major FPS drops and Lag? Sometimes it plays just fine and a minute later everybody is flying around the map or i'm down to 1 FPS...


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> VS are so overpowered right now. Their damage needs a nerf bad. It's funny all the kids played TR when PS1 dropped and now it's obviously VS that is the chosen kiddie/flavor faction.


Funny, because they're consistently outnumbered.


----------



## Artikbot

Downloading right now... The P2P aspect of the 1st made me not even try it. I'm for sure going to like the second


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> VS are so overpowered right now. Their damage needs a nerf bad. It's funny all the kids played TR when PS1 dropped and now it's obviously VS that is the chosen kiddie/flavor faction.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, because they're consistently outnumbered.
Click to expand...

Actually, no, VS and NC are the most populous factions across all servers right now.


----------



## starships

What are the requirements for the tanks? I was playing as Vanu, wouldn't allow me in a lightning tank or that flying U shaped jet thing. As a heavy assault.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> What are the requirements for the tanks? I was playing as Vanu, wouldn't allow me in a lightning tank or that flying U shaped jet thing. As a heavy assault.


Both of those only hold 1 player.


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> What are the requirements for the tanks? I was playing as Vanu, wouldn't allow me in a lightning tank or that flying U shaped jet thing.


There are three "resource" currencies that you collect as you fight and that cap out pretty quickly, one each for infantry, air, and land vehicles. As far as I can tell, infantry resources are mostly useful for buying grenades. Getting a jet or a tank with the other two resources costs about a third of your starting resource cap. There also seems to be a 20 minute or so cooldown between respawning some of the more powerful vehicles, regardless of how many resources you have.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Both of those only hold 1 player.


They were empty as far as I could tell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar*
> 
> There are three "resource" currencies that you collect as you fight and that cap out pretty quickly, one each for infantry, air, and land vehicles. As far as I can tell, infantry resources are mostly useful for buying grenades. Getting a jet or a tank with the other two resources costs about a third of your starting resource cap. There also seems to be a 20 minute or so cooldown between respawning some of the more powerful vehicles, regardless of how many resources you have.


Oh okay, I thought vehicles just spawned on a timer or something. So it reserves the vehicle for the player that spawns it?


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> What are the requirements for the tanks? I was playing as Vanu, wouldn't allow me in a lightning tank or that flying U shaped jet thing. As a heavy assault.


To get a tank you need 3 conditions to be met:

-250 vehicle resources per tank
-15 minute cooldown timer between pulling tanks
-your faction must own a Tech Plant on the continent

You can get around the last one by pulling your tank from the Warp Gate. You can pull any vehicle from the Warp Gate even if your faction does not own a Tech Plant.

Lightnings cost fewer resources, have a cooldown timer, and there is no Tech requirement. If you could not pull a lighting, you probably didn't have enough resources.

Fighter jets cost air vehicle resources and have a cooldown timer. If you could not pull a fighter, you probably didn't have enough resources.

There are different terminals for pulling ground vehicles v. air vehicles. Galaxy transport aircraft have their own terminals that are only located at the Warp Gate.

Vehicle terminals at certain outposts can only spawn Flash and/or Sunderer. Larger outposts and bases generally can spawn heavier armor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> VS are so overpowered right now.


What server do you play on? Right now on Mattherson there is a column of 300 VS tanks rolling through Amerish, with outfit coordinated close air support, just absolutely roflstomping everything in their path. If you're going against them solo, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

You have to be living under a rock if you're a PC gamer and have never heard of Planetside.


----------



## OcN13

SO far runs good for me 40-60fps. Whlle I have not seen thousands of players yet I have been in hundreds. This is every thing maxed except ambient occlusion and distance view.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> SO far runs good for me 40-60fps. Whlle I have not seen thousands of players yet I have been in hundreds. This is every thing maxed except ambient occlusion and distance view.


Whats your system?


----------



## resis

Can't log-in to the site. Screwed up, as I couldn't do this three months ago when I created the account.


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Whats your system?


2700k oced to 4.5 ghz and gtx 480 oced to 760mhz. 1600mhz ram.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> VS are so overpowered right now. Their damage needs a nerf bad. It's funny all the kids played TR when PS1 dropped and now it's obviously VS that is the chosen kiddie/flavor faction.


Not really. On my server (connery.. or something like that), VS is usually a good 2-4% less populated, and Terran has those insanely OP aircraft....


----------



## WarMacheen

where's everyone playing?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Not really. On my server (connery.. or something like that), VS is usually a good 2-4% less populated, and Terran has those insanely OP aircraft....


Everyone always cries that the VS is OP.

Lets take a minute here and think...... THEY'RE USING ALIEN TECHNOLOGY OF COURSE THEY ARE OP.

But no really, in all 100% seriousness, they are not OP. Just the most skillfull players head to VS. TR vehicle spam, NC zerg. Its how its always been.


----------



## rasa123

I played this when it was in beta and it was pretty fun. Downloading now and hoping for the best.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> **The amount you earn resets completely if you cease membership for over a month.


That is pretty shocking. Let's say you spend a year on premium, then can't afford it and all the XP gets reset? That is ridiculously harsh and a waste of money.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> VS are so overpowered right now. Their damage needs a nerf bad. It's funny all the kids played TR when PS1 dropped and now it's obviously VS that is the chosen kiddie/flavor faction.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. On my server (connery.. or something like that), VS is usually a good 2-4% less populated, and Terran has those insanely OP aircraft....
Click to expand...

Like I said. Across all servers. I'm already BR10 with a few hundred cert points on my server. Was thinking of re-rolling Vanu their weapons are just crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Not really. On my server (connery.. or something like that), VS is usually a good 2-4% less populated, and Terran has those insanely OP aircraft....
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone always cries that the VS is OP.
> 
> Lets take a minute here and think...... THEY'RE USING ALIEN TECHNOLOGY OF COURSE THEY ARE OP.
> 
> But no really, in all 100% seriousness, they are not OP. Just the most skillfull players head to VS. TR vehicle spam, NC zerg. Its how its always been.
Click to expand...

I lol'd. Because the lasher always took the greatest amount of skill to roflstomp people in PS1. What you said is what bads say.

The status quo is completely different so far in PS2. VS weapons will see a nerf I garuantee it.

VS = accuracy
NC=damage
TR=fire rate

That's how it's always been and right now NC is notoriously weak on weapon damage while VS is the most powerful and accurate. It will get changed. It's a fact look up the values.


----------



## Fuel Truck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> That is pretty shocking. Let's say you spend a year on premium, then can't afford it and all the XP gets reset? That is ridiculously harsh and a waste of money.


You don't lose your xp, just the 6+ month membership bonus


----------



## willis888

Your membership bonus starts at +25% xp bonus for the first month, and climbs up to +50% bonus by the 6th month.

You don't lose the xp you've earned, you lose the extra +25% bonus to future earnings if you have a >6 month membership and let it lapse for a month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> the lasher always took the greatest amount of skill


It does now, but it didn't always. Lasher 1.0 was sick, and got hit hard with the nerf bat (twice).


----------



## willis888

double post, sry


----------



## totallynotshooped

double post, delete.


----------



## totallynotshooped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> is this actually any good?
> graphically it looks great but thats not the same thing
> how does this stack up against tribes ascend?


It's better than tribes.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Your membership bonus starts at +25% xp bonus for the first month, and climbs up to +50% bonus by the 6th month.
> You don't lose the xp you've earned, you lose the extra +25% bonus to future earnings if you have a >6 month membership and let it lapse for a month.


Can someone please define "membership"?

Does that just mean signing up to play and keep playing for 6 months or am i missing something?

Thanks


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> It's a fact look up the values.


I play mainly Heavy Assault, and it looks fine to me:
http://planetside.wikia.com/wiki/Light_Machine_Guns


----------



## xutnubu

This game runs like crap.

I'm on low preset, and I get drops of - 30fps.

Using my 6850 at the moment.


----------



## InsideJob

As stated by the devs. This game is intensively CPU hungry. It doesn't treat us AMD chip guys very well and prefers the quicker intel chips.
When I Alt+F in game I see ~60fps when out and about in little no to action areas and ~25-30 in the intense battle zones (150+ players) and I see [CPU] beside the frame rates. Which I assume means CPU is causing the holdback seeing as I have a 3GB reference 7970 that should have no problems seeing as I only run on 1600x900. I can't wait to upgrade my mobo and CPU now


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Your membership bonus starts at +25% xp bonus for the first month, and climbs up to +50% bonus by the 6th month.
> You don't lose the xp you've earned, you lose the extra +25% bonus to future earnings if you have a >6 month membership and let it lapse for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please define "membership"?
> 
> Does that just mean signing up to play and keep playing for 6 months or am i missing something?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

You can pay $15/month (or $10/month if you buy a whole year at once) to get 500 SC/month + some bonuses that increase the longer you keep up your Premium Membership payments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> This game runs like crap.
> 
> I'm on low preset, and I get drops of - 30fps.
> 
> Using my 6850 at the moment.


We're both CPU bound. If you want 60+ fps all the time, you need a Sandy or Ivy quad OC'd >=4.5GHz


----------



## erunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> They were empty as far as I could tell.


It was locked.

Vehicles are created at a terminal and they have a reacquisition timer.


----------



## Wheezo

Great game IMO. Played several hours- at rank 7. Just need to get better, my KDR is at .500 right now. It's a tough game but I doubt I will touch bf3 for a while now that this is out.

Really want a new gun, but I only have 85 certs right now. It'll take forever at this rate.


----------



## sniperpowa

Doesn't break a sweat on my system I like it!


----------



## InsideJob

Anyone wanna play on waterson as Vanu come jump on my teamspeak!








ts67.light-speed.com:4939
Password AXX


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Like I said. Across all servers. I'm already BR10 with a few hundred cert points on my server. Was thinking of re-rolling Vanu their weapons are just crazy.
> I lol'd. Because the lasher always took the greatest amount of skill to roflstomp people in PS1. What you said is what bads say.
> The status quo is completely different so far in PS2. VS weapons will see a nerf I garuantee it.
> VS = accuracy
> NC=damage
> TR=fire rate
> That's how it's always been and right now NC is notoriously weak on weapon damage while VS is the most powerful and accurate. It will get changed. It's a fact look up the values.


I've been playing the game for 3 months.

VS is now balanced. I've played all 3 factions, VS is NOT OP.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> You can pay $15/month (or $10/month if you buy a whole year at once) to get 500 SC/month + some bonuses that increase the longer you keep up your Premium Membership payments.


Thanks - CU out there


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Like I said. Across all servers. I'm already BR10 with a few hundred cert points on my server. Was thinking of re-rolling Vanu their weapons are just crazy.
> I lol'd. Because the lasher always took the greatest amount of skill to roflstomp people in PS1. What you said is what bads say.
> The status quo is completely different so far in PS2. VS weapons will see a nerf I garuantee it.
> VS = accuracy
> NC=damage
> TR=fire rate
> That's how it's always been and right now NC is notoriously weak on weapon damage while VS is the most powerful and accurate. It will get changed. It's a fact look up the values.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing the game for 3 months.
> 
> VS is now balanced. I've played all 3 factions, VS is NOT OP.
Click to expand...

Me too. VS is still too powerful for as little kick and as much accuracy as they have.


----------



## Mattbag

Glad this is finally released, one of my old friends i knew back in high school worked on this game, she spent a lot of hours on it and boasted about how good this game was going to be. I'm gonna start downloading tommorrow morning i'll be the first in line to tell her it sucks it i dont like it lol (I'm a harsh critic)


----------



## willis888

Initial burst accuracy is all the VS have going for them.

The TR shoot faster and have the best overall DPS, while the NC hit harder and have the best front-loaded damage.

VS can put their first 5 rounds in a tight cluster.


----------



## ezikiel12

One of the best games of all time imo. Simply so much fun.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Initial burst accuracy is all the VS have going for them.
> The TR shoot faster and have the best overall DPS, while the NC hit harder and have the best front-loaded damage.
> VS can put their first 5 rounds in a tight cluster.


This.

This is 100% fact. For those looking up stats, stop acting like VS is recoiless. For the sake of the argument..... Alein tech says they would be OP compared to some communists using gear thats out dated, and rebels using what ever they can...... VS is in no shape OP....But, lets just say they where......

ALIEN TECH. ALIEN TECH, DOES ANYONE UNDERSTAND WHAT THIS MEANS? HAVE AN IDEA!

Again, the entire aspect of the VS line takes more skill to play well than the other factions. This is why VS is under dog on most servers. Not saying the other factions are bad by anymeans. I am just saying, It is easier to pick NC up and start racking up kills, than it is to pick VS up and do the same.

The game is balanced, there is enough casuals on the NC to rush. Everyone plays NC so they are everywhere. TR has nice vehicles, so their vehicle and max spams suit them well. (pun) BUT!!! VS is a balanced faction that has to be played smart.

Lets re cap;

1.) Vanu - Excels beyond other factions when played well. Good weapons in the right hands. If op...It's alien...tech...

2.) NC - Hit hard, zerg, tons of players, all guns decent, not any bad, not anything special, solid faction

3.) Terran - Bullet spam, Good vehicles, Have lots of very good weapons, and a few terrible


----------



## Raven.7

Woops, wrong PS2 thread


----------



## Arensethar

Anyone know how something like my rig would run? i5 2500k at stock clocks, and 16 gigs of ram at the moment as well (recently upgraded) as for my gpu i have my 560ti, running at its default clocks as well. My resolution is 1920x1080. I'd be happy at the very least if it would run at 30-40 fps for the most part, and not dip below 25 if possible, however if an overclock is truly necessary i could attempt it (have a coolermaster v8) and so far highest load temps running p95 at stock clocks is 54 degrees on 3rd core (its my hottest core), and 58 degrees on 3rd core when running p95 with turboboost active at 3.7 ghz.


----------



## conzilla

I ruin my i5 3570k at stock and with everything on max i maintain around 60 fps. i do hit as low as 40 from time to time. The game makes great use of my crossfired 6870s both cards stay 80%+ most of the time. Can anyone confirm that pushing my cpu to 4.5ghz would make any difference in framerate.


----------



## Psyren

I have a quick question about this game. Does it require uber low ping count or is it still viable to play at 150-200 ping?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> VS takes the most skill to play because I play it and I am more skilled than you. Or anyone else who disagrees with me.


Fixed and agreed. I bow to your professional gaming might.


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Fixed and agreed. I bow to your professional gaming might.


Somebody's mad they don't have snazzy purple jumpsuits.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Fixed and agreed. I bow to your professional gaming might.


Somebody's mad they can't keep up in game.

Playing NC and Vanu, balance is pretty good, both seem to get stomped by the other one every once in a while though =.="


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Let's get an OCN unit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played an hour or so to get an introduction to it. Seems awesome but communication is more then vital. I have a teamspeak we can use if not the in game voip.


This.

I joined the Beta, and played once, but couldn't get the hang of it. The maps were/are huge and I just got lost all the time


----------



## pratesh

Can't wait for exams to end.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> This game runs like crap.
> I'm on low preset, and I get drops of - 30fps.
> Using my 6850 at the moment.


You're doing it wrong. The game runs great.


----------



## Costfree

Im loving this game right now! average of 75fps on high settings. I also get the crash after I exit and close the game. Weird but doesn't affect anything else.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> You're doing it wrong. The game runs great.


The game runs quite poorly on AMD processors.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> The game runs quite poorly on AMD processors.


Wanna bet on that?







not all AMD chips.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> The game runs quite poorly on AMD processors.


It runs poorly on their GPUs and is really taxing. Nt as bad as Hitman that just released but a lot more than battlefield 3 that's for sure.

Have not payed it more than 10 min. At the main menu I can smash the play button repeatedly for 20-30 min and oohing happens. This is a pretty poor launch. Beta was rock solid compared to this. Sure it had bugs bugs but not server issues like this.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> It runs poorly on their GPUs and is really taxing.


Wholeheartedly agree. On anywhere but the vast plain fields, my FPS drop to even under 25, which is _really_ annoying, considering I'm only on 1920x1080 and that my system still tears through any other game I throw at it.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Wholeheartedly agree. On anywhere but the vast plain fields, my FPS drop to even under 25, which is _really_ annoying, considering I'm only on 1920x1080 and that my system still tears through any other game I throw at it.


Yeah when I was running my GTX 680 SLI vs HD 7970 Xfire tests Nvidia played it at close to always 60 FPS and simply because the game isn't optimized for AMD it would run sub 30 FPS. Game performs pretty bad to be honest and that'll be it's downfall. You can't have a laggy FPS it just doesn't work.


----------



## asuperpower

I was downloading it on steam when the download stop and kaspersky quarantined it...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> You're doing it wrong. The game runs great.
> 
> 
> 
> The game runs quite poorly on AMD processors.
Click to expand...

Only on ones that have fewer then 6 cores available to them.

Intel brute forces it, but the game uses 6 threads.


----------



## Crouch

Too bad it's not available in the middle east

EDIT : I was wrong, I'm downloading it right now


----------



## SniperTeamTango

do we have an outfit setup yet?


----------



## InsideJob

No can we do that please?!
I'll start it right now









Here we go. Hope to see you all come on!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1330097/ocn-planetside-2-outfit/0_50


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> No can we do that please?!
> I'll start it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go. Hope to see you all come on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330097/ocn-planetside-2-outfit/0_50


You realize that an outfit only exists for one faction on one server... Right?


----------



## Sethy666

What class is everyone playing as?

Im looking at medic.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You realize that an outfit only exists for one faction on one server... Right?


Yes, this means we will also have to agree on which server/race to play as, as the outfit. I currently play Vanu on the Waterson server, but am not attached to my character and will start a new one on a a new server as a new race if necessary (other people having paid into characters on another race/server for example)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You realize that an outfit only exists for one faction on one server... Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this means we will also have to *agree on which server/race* to play as, as the outfit. I currently play Vanu on the Waterson server, but am not attached to my character and will start a new one on a a new server as a new race if necessary (other people having paid into characters on another race/server for example)
Click to expand...

_*Faction*_ (they are all human) agreement will never happen. That is like asking everyone at a StarCraft convention to chose only one race.

Server agreement _can't_ happen. We have people in the EU, Aus, etc. People in Cali can't be expected to play on a NA East server, and people in NY can't be expected to play NA West, let alone asking someone from Australia to play on either.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> _*Faction*_ (they are all human) agreement will never happen.
> Server agreement _can't_ happen. We have people in the EU, Aus, etc.


Kyad that crew we rolled with was a nightmare tonight.

IJ you've got my support. I vote vanu or NC.


----------



## InsideJob

Ok maybe I will have to edit it, for the time being to be a North American outfit which plays as Vanu on the Waterson server. (unless something changes)

Until/if we get enough people to have the Outfit subdivided into NA units and EU units etc.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Ok maybe I will have to edit it, for the time being to be a North American outfit which plays as Vanu on the Waterson server. (unless something changes)
> *Until/if we get enough people to have the Outfit subdivided into NA units and EU units etc.*


That'd results in 2 outfits.

Needs better advertising before you can think about that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Kyad that crew we rolled with was a nightmare tonight.


They're like that from morning to night, they just change off who's in charge based on time of day. I'd hate to get in their way.

Having a dedicated air force along side a pair of platoons is usually interesting, I'm kinda sad you didn't get to see it in action tonight. Having 12+ Reavers escorting your Galaxys is a sight to see.


----------



## InsideJob

That's understood. Whatever needs to be done will happen when the time comes.

Are the NA servers unplayable for Europeans?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> That's understood. Whatever needs to be done will happen when the time comes.
> 
> Are the NA servers unplayable for Europeans?


The issue isn't connectivity, it's ping.


----------



## InsideJob

Awe alright, well I suppose we may just end up with 2 outfits







One of our European friends will have to get one started whenever they see fit


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're like that from morning to night, they just change off who's in charge based on time of day. I'd hate to get in their way.
> Having a dedicated air force along side a pair of platoons is usually interesting, I'm kinda sad you didn't get to see it in action tonight. Having 12+ Reavers escorting your Galaxys is a sight to see.


I'll agree to organization but all the posturing and the resulting bad tactic of tank rushing into a canyon, or crashing a few galaxys into buildings, or the whole callsign nonsense, or my favourite, the in game voip for squads, but the TS3 for command that no one needed.

Dude they're overcomplicating it, something we need to not do.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're like that from morning to night, they just change off who's in charge based on time of day. I'd hate to get in their way.
> Having a dedicated air force along side a pair of platoons is usually interesting, I'm kinda sad you didn't get to see it in action tonight. Having 12+ Reavers escorting your Galaxys is a sight to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree to organization but all the posturing and the resulting bad tactic of tank rushing into a canyon, or crashing a few galaxys into buildings, or the whole callsign nonsense, or my favourite, the in game voip for squads, but the TS3 for command that no one needed.
> 
> Dude they're overcomplicating it, something we need to not do.
Click to expand...

Crashing is generally not intentional, most people are smart enough to de-res to skip the timer. Besides, we didn't even use galaxys today except for once on esamir, and that was a smooth 4-galaxy drop.

Tank rushing, which you claim was stupid... were you watching the enemy at the stronghold? They did 2 things once we were holding it: liberators and tanks (tanks also happen to be about 10 times faster then by foot)

Callsign: Alpha, Beta, Charlie and Delta... Squad names... To tell squads what to do... Referring to yourself as "alpha 3" when requesting a transfer is meant to save time so squad lead doesn't have to look for your name, especially when he doesn't know who's talking in the first place. "can I get a transfer to" doesn't work when you don't know who's talking.

Tell ya what. When you can communicate between 3 platoons with in-game voice chat only, I will agree to your point. (before you say "outfit chat", think about how many in the platoons were not in the outfit, yourself included since you didn't ask)

Platoon 2 lead was being a... scrotum... in TS today though, I was about to tell him to shut up myself.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Crashing is generally not intentional, most people are smart enough to de-res to skip the timer. Besides, we didn't even use galaxys today except for once on esamir, and that was a smooth 4-galaxy drop.
> Tank rushing, which you claim was stupid... were you watching the enemy at the stronghold? They did 2 things once we were holding it: liberators and tanks (tanks also happen to be about 10 times faster then by foot)
> Callsign: Alpha, Beta, Charlie and Delta... Squad names... To tell squads what to do... Referring to yourself as "alpha 3" when requesting a transfer is meant to save time so squad lead doesn't have to look for your name, especially when he doesn't know who's talking in the first place. "can I get a transfer to" doesn't work when you don't know who's talking.
> Tell ya what. When you can communicate between 3 platoons with in-game voice chat only, I will agree to your point.


Except for no one was really listening. All the "puppies" they had were the problem.

Tank rush would have been amazing, but the area we started from made it very very undesireable. There also should have been a proceeding order. (recon vehicle, 2 heavy tanks, a transport, then a few tanks and 2 transports) since we were on a road, and on contact there shouldn't have been "Everyone drive at the same person."

The organization system: flawless in theory.

It was the execution that was the problem. Also in game voip sucks the big one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Crashing is generally not intentional, most people are smart enough to de-res to skip the timer. Besides, we didn't even use galaxys today except for once on esamir, and that was a smooth 4-galaxy drop.
> Tank rushing, which you claim was stupid... were you watching the enemy at the stronghold? They did 2 things once we were holding it: liberators and tanks (tanks also happen to be about 10 times faster then by foot)
> Callsign: Alpha, Beta, Charlie and Delta... Squad names... To tell squads what to do... Referring to yourself as "alpha 3" when requesting a transfer is meant to save time so squad lead doesn't have to look for your name, especially when he doesn't know who's talking in the first place. "can I get a transfer to" doesn't work when you don't know who's talking.
> Tell ya what. When you can communicate between 3 platoons with in-game voice chat only, I will agree to your point.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for no one was really listening. All the "puppies" they had were the problem.
> 
> Tank rush would have been amazing, but the area we started from made it very very undesireable. There also should have been a proceeding order. (recon vehicle, 2 heavy tanks, a transport, then a few tanks and 2 transports) since we were on a road, and on contact there shouldn't have been "Everyone drive at the same person."
> 
> The organization system: flawless in theory.
> 
> It was the execution that was the problem. Also in game voip sucks the big one.
Click to expand...

"pubbies" = Publics (non-outfit), not Puppies. Though there was a lot of interesting chatter last night about that very thing










And oh god does in-game chat suck. You'd think SOE could spare the extra few KB/s to make it reasonable.


----------



## Sethy666

What was the problem with the pubbies?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What was the problem with the pubbies?


Simple answer? They don't listen to orders and they don't shut up so squad/platoon lead can give orders.

If you're in someone else's squad, at least have the decency to listen, and if you aren't going to go along with the group, find a different squad.


----------



## NateN34

Welp, found the issue with big battles and FPS drops. You can check by pressing ALT + F in game and in the bottom left corner, it will show your FPS and what is holding you back.

Turns out my CPU is botteknecking me.. Thought this processor would last me a bit longer.

Time to upgrade to Ivy Bridge!


----------



## xzamples

awesome game to say the least


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Welp, found the issue with big battles and FPS drops. You can check by pressing ALT + F in game and in the bottom left corner, it will show your FPS and what is holding you back.
> 
> Turns out my CPU is botteknecking me.. Thought this processor would last me a bit longer.
> 
> Time to upgrade to Ivy Bridge!


Why? You're only at 4.0, and Ivy's heat will hold you back as muh as IPC will gain you speed if you didnt overclock farther due to heat. You'll come out about even. Crank up the CPU, Sandy usually hits 4.5+.


----------



## Tomus

Play as medic in any hot zone. You get 75 certs+20for healing if any ally dies and you res him + another certs for killing. Or you can drop ammo as eng in any active zone and you get 10points for anyone getting ammo from it... or just take sunderer with respawn, deploy it in good spot and see your points rising.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Play as medic in any hot zone. You get 75 certs+20for healing if any ally dies and you res him + another certs for killing. Or you can drop ammo as eng in any active zone and you get 10points for anyone getting ammo from it... or just take sunderer with respawn, deploy it in good spot and see your points rising.


xp, not certs.


----------



## kael13

Really enjoying this game myself. The crazy battles that occur are nothing like I've seen in a game.
Last night my friend and I jumped off our TR characters as there wasn't a lot going on. Hopped on a new Vanu, and waged a huge war with hundreds of people just running on foot across mountains. Truly epic!

Firefights on Biolabs/two tier stations can get a bit bogged down, however. Takes ages to make any headway.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Im loving this game right now! average of 75fps on high settings. I also get the crash after I exit and close the game. Weird but doesn't affect anything else.


This guy is running the game with a dual core cpu. And the 460 is almost on par with my 6850.

My cpu usage is 50%. So yeah, there's something wrong with the game.


----------



## Zcypot

Played 37 minutes, not bad game. I am still not sure if I would play this any longer than a few hours max. It is free so that will determine how much I am limited.


----------



## 855211

I'm only geting 20 fps on low with my athlonII X2 CPU is 100% all the time


----------



## MegaSmiley

I played this game a lot during beta, and have played some in the past few days. Frankly, this game really should have stayed in beta for another two months, and why would they want to compete with Black Ops 2, Hitman, and Assassin's Creed 3 for launch timeframe? There are still a lot of bugs, and a lot of planned features that didn't get made before launch (some of which still had icon placeholders right up to 3 days before launch). My class of choice (engineer) still needs some work I feel, so i'm not playing the game as much as I otherwise would have.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *855211*
> 
> I'm only geting 20 fps on low with my athlonII X2 CPU is 100% all the time


Yeah, there isn't really much you'll be able to do. PS2 is designed with up to 6 cores to use.


----------



## dmxdex2020

You serious?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> You serious?


That PS2 is optimized for 6 cores? Yes.


----------



## Ganf

Running my processor at my speed, I stay between 45-60fps with everything maxed. I don't need everything maxed, but no one's gonna stop me so


----------



## dav2693

Planet side 2 optimized for 6 cores? please don't make me laugh...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dav2693*
> 
> Planet side 2 optimized for 6 cores? please don't make me laugh...


it is.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> This guy is running the game with a dual core cpu. And the 460 is almost on par with my 6850.
> My cpu usage is 50%. So yeah, there's something wrong with the game.


It's all the game. Planetside 2 runs horribly on my PC without all the eycandy turned up and there is no reason for it with the super low textures and bad graphics that the game has. The lighting in the game is beautiful though and looks really amazing sometimes.

I just don't know what it'll take to get this to run smoothly in surround. Optimization or upgrades. But honestly you can't get any more serious than one GPU per screen and a 6 core 2011 processor overclocked to 5ghz and that doesn't seem to be enough for this game.

Now that it's working though it's seriously fun. Some of the massive battles are just amazing to be a part off.


----------



## Ryleh

At 2560x1440 I only get around 30-40fps on All medium settings with 85% render quality with my 7850 @ 1050/1400 and my CPU at 4.5ghz. Something seems seriously wrong here.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I can't even launch the game. I downloaded it from Steam, created an account successfully, updated the game successfully, launched it, and it would crash every time with "PlanetSide2.exe has stopped working". There's another message that pops up when I try to change the settings of the game, also from the launch application. I'll post it when I get home but as far as I can tell this game is very incomplete and buggy/unplayable. Some of my friends are able to play it on their systems though at this point it still needs a ton of work.
At least we didn't have to pay for it


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I can't even launch the game. I downloaded it from Steam, created an account successfully, updated the game successfully, launched it, and it would crash every time with "PlanetSide2.exe has stopped working". There's another message that pops up when I try to change the settings of the game, also from the launch application. I'll post it when I get home but as far as I can tell this game is very incomplete and buggy/unplayable. Some of my friends are able to play it on their systems though at this point it still needs a ton of work.
> At least we didn't have to pay for it


I had a similar problem, go to C/ Program86/steam/steamapps/common and run the Launcher app as an admin, when it opens clk on validate files(or something like that), it fixed 953mb of files from my steam download. The game runs fine now but crashes on exit.


----------



## Segovax

It plays for me at 60fps with dips to 50fps in major battles (few hundred people) at 2560x1440. My 3770K is OC'd to 4.4GHz and my 680 is at 1200MHz. Everything turned up as high as it will go.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *855211*
> 
> I'm only geting 20 fps on low with my athlonII X2 CPU is 100% all the time
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there isn't really much you'll be able to do. PS2 is designed with up to 6 cores to use.
Click to expand...

You sure about that? Last I heard it was only using 3 (a post made by one of the game's programers a few weeks ago).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *855211*
> 
> I'm only geting 20 fps on low with my athlonII X2 CPU is 100% all the time
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there isn't really much you'll be able to do. PS2 is designed with up to 6 cores to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure about that? Last I heard it was only using 3 (a post made by one of the game's programers a few weeks ago).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Optimal Recommended System Requirements
> OS: Windows 7
> Processor: Intel i5 processor or higher / *AMD Phenom II X6 or higher*
> Memory: 8 GB RAM
> Hard Drive: 15 GB free
> Video Memory: 1,024 MB RAM
> Video Card: nVidia GeForce 500 series or higher / AMD HD 6870 or higher
> Sound Card: DirectX compatible


Source: http://help.station.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/35012/kw/requirements%20planetside%202



Incredibly sure.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What was the problem with the pubbies?


Sethy, you need to move to North America.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly sure.


The graph shows 3 bulldozer modules being used . . . I'm going to make a thread on the Tech Support forums and just ask SOE directly.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I will post a CPU graph as well tomorrow, fact is it does use all 6 of my real cores.


----------



## legoman786

The lag. Oh, god. THE LAG!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> It plays for me at 60fps with dips to 50fps in major battles (few hundred people) at 2560x1440. My 3770K is OC'd to 4.4GHz and my 680 is at 1200MHz. Everything turned up as high as it will go.


Wow, is the difference between a 3770k and a 2600k really that big? Mine's at 4.5ghz and I get CPU bottlenecked pretty fast (at max settings @ 1920x1200) in larger battles. In some really crazy battles (no idea how many, but a lot - several hundred players) my FPS drops down to ~45.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Source: http://help.station.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/35012/kw/requirements%20planetside%202
> 
> Incredibly sure.


None of the threads hit 100% cpu usage. It could be 100 threads but it doesn't matter if none of them is CPU bound.

From personal testing it is 3 CPU intensive threads. But i tested it with a dual core with HT. Setting affinity from 2 to 3 cores increased my fps. Setting affinity from 3 to 4 cores did nothing. But that was with every setting at low. It's possible that higher quality features use more threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Wow, is the difference between a 3770k and a 2600k really that big? Mine's at 4.5ghz and I get CPU bottlenecked pretty fast (at max settings @ 1920x1200) in larger battles. In some really crazy battles (no idea how many, but a lot - several hundred players) my FPS drops down to ~45.


There is just something really strange performance wise with this game. You have people with 2500k/3570K/2600k/3770k who never drop blow 60 fps and others with can hardly get above 40 fps with. And then there are some guys with old dual cores who run the game without problems.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The graph shows 3 bulldozer modules being used . . . I'm going to make a thread on the Tech Support forums and just ask SOE directly.
Click to expand...

.... You don't know how modules work, do you? It's still 6 cores, they just share an FPU and decode. That is 6 cores in use. Their own recommended specs say 6-core CPU. What part of this are you intentionally ignoring?


----------



## OCScrub

Who is running this on a dual core without a problem?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> Who is running this on a dual core without a problem?


With render quality down and an i3 i could see it. certainly not maxed out.


----------



## OCScrub

Still doubt you would get 60+ FPS in a bigger fight (300+ people).

Has anyone tested HT on this game yet?


----------



## kapilove77

Can my system handle this game? (Check rig in my sig)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

most likely


----------



## crazydj

I can play the game at max graphics with my sig rig and loads super fast.


----------



## tahayassen

Planetside 2 optimized for 6 cores?

Hahahah


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahayassen*
> 
> Planetside 2 optimized for 6 cores?
> Hahahah


If it supports 6 threads then it is IIRC, and it does, one of the few games that take advantage of my OC AND my cores.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tahayassen*
> 
> Planetside 2 optimized for 6 cores?
> Hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> If it supports 6 threads then it is IIRC, and it does, one of the few games that take advantage of my OC AND my cores.
Click to expand...

It's amazing how many people can't even read recomended system specs, isn't it?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's amazing how many people can't even read recomended system specs, isn't it?


Scary.


----------



## tahayassen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's amazing how many people can't even read recomended system specs, isn't it?


System specs are meaningless. They're usually incredibly vague and aren't accurate. Using 6 cores in a game engine would be a huge engineering feat. They would have announced it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahayassen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's amazing how many people can't even read recomended system specs, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs are meaningless. They're usually incredibly vague and aren't accurate. Using 6 cores in a game engine would be a huge engineering feat. They would have announced it.
Click to expand...

BF3 uses 8, you don't hear anything about that.

Also, when someone recommends you use a 6 core, it isn't for ****s'n'giggles. They mean that you will see better performance out of that product by using a 6-core CPU.


----------



## Tempey

I like the premise but I don't find it all that fun to play which is a shame. Back to BF3


----------



## starships

Is this game running better on Nvidia cards over AMD? It's a TWIMTBP title iirc.


----------



## halocog

I cannot figure out what to do. I got dropped into the world with practically no idea of what was going on and I can't find anything online.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halocog*
> 
> I cannot figure out what to do. I got dropped into the world with practically no idea of what was going on and I can't find anything online.


If you want to just get into some action hop on a galaxy from the warp gate, they will usually take you to hotspots. You can also press M and where there are battles being fought you can deploy right there. If you press Insert it will place u in a squad. Other than that it just takes a bit to get used to, once you do its amazing.
Unlocking different abilities such as armor that absorbs more damage, are available through certs.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

well....my game now crashes at launch..clap clap devs.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> well....my game now crashes at launch..clap clap devs.


G37 isn't really a crash in the common use of the word. G37 is their lack of a queue for the data center that is pulling your character info. When that gets bogged down, G37s for everyone!

Waiting a minute or two is usually all it takes.


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> None of the threads hit 100% cpu usage. It could be 100 threads but it doesn't matter if none of them is CPU bound.
> From personal testing it is 3 CPU intensive threads. But i tested it with a dual core with HT. Setting affinity from 2 to 3 cores increased my fps. Setting affinity from 3 to 4 cores did nothing. But that was with every setting at low. It's possible that higher quality features use more threads.
> There is just something really strange performance wise with this game. You have people with 2500k/3570K/2600k/3770k who never drop blow 60 fps and others with can hardly get above 40 fps with. And then there are some guys with old dual cores who run the game without problems.


2500k 4.6Ghz, GTX 680 @1250

Steady 60FPS. Never lower than 45.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*
> 
> 2500k 4.6Ghz, GTX 680 @1250
> Steady 60FPS. Never lower than 45.


I'm running a 2500k @ 4.8GHz and a 6970 @ stock. Never misses a beat with all settings at max, only running 1200p though. I didn't think it took a whole lot to run this game...









Recommended Specs didn't look that crazy.


----------



## Tomus

My sig rig @ 1440p all maxed without a lag.

Bro's pc [email protected],6Ghz ;4GB 1600Mhz ram ;8800gt(512MB) medium-low @ 1680x1050 in big fights arround 20fps everything else 40+


----------



## EasyC

Is the aiming really laggy and unresponsive in tanks for anyone else? It's a very noticeable delay, feels like I'm dragging my mouse through molasses.


----------



## tahayassen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Is the aiming really laggy and unresponsive in tanks for anyone else? It's a very noticeable delay, feels like I'm dragging my mouse through molasses.


Disable input lag in options


----------



## tahayassen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BF3 uses 8, you don't hear anything about that.
> Also, when someone recommends you use a 6 core, it isn't for ****s'n'giggles. They mean that you will see better performance out of that product by using a 6-core CPU.


No... BF3 uses 4. 3770k/2600k would've been recommended if it used 8.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahayassen*
> 
> No... BF3 uses 4. 3770k/2600k would've been recommended if it used 8.


HT != cores.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Is the aiming really laggy and unresponsive in tanks for anyone else? It's a very noticeable delay, feels like I'm dragging my mouse through molasses.


Intentionally that way, it's a tank cannon that weighs several tons, not a .22 caliber saturday night special.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Intentionally that way, it's a tank cannon that weighs several tons, not a .22 caliber saturday night special.


^


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Is the aiming really laggy and unresponsive in tanks for anyone else? It's a very noticeable delay, feels like I'm dragging my mouse through molasses.


You can change the sensitivity for turrets and vehicles, as well as scoped in aim and regular in the settings menu. I had to adjust a bit, but now it is extremely responsive. But as said above its a tank so naturally its not going to handle as well as small arms.

Hit level 20 last night, playing pretty much lonewolf deploying at hotspots. Looking for a good Outfit to join. Playing as VS.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Intentionally that way, it's a tank cannon that weighs several tons, not a .22 caliber saturday night special.


Who knew there's some kind of "realism" in a point and click arcadey shooter


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Simple answer? They don't listen to orders and they don't shut up so squad/platoon lead can give orders.
> If you're in someone else's squad, at least have the decency to listen, and if you aren't going to go along with the group, find a different squad.


I played on the AU server over the weekend and it was crazy busy.

You are correct about everyone doing their own thing... it got very messy.

Having said that, being new to this game, its easy to get lost. Especially if you have a fast moving squad thats jumping all over the place, its very easy to get left behind









Ive just got to play more and get used to the whole map/s, comms and squad movements.

Fun game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Sethy, you need to move to North America.


No, Im good thanks... nil lag. Its a pleasant change. Im usually the one bringing everyone down because of my pings but it was ice smooth on this server


----------



## Kaldari

I just so happen to be overhauling my rig right now. Have a 3770k coming and a faster Sammy SSD is going into a new case. Timing couldn't be better. I've been able to run it maxed out with my 920, but I do get just a little noticeable frame dipping when there are tons and tons of people around. It's smooth as silk normally, though.

I started playing yesterday. I had no intentions of subscribing.. then I started playing. I can't believe how well thought out everything is. The maps and battles are insanely huge. The setting and faction styles are amazing. You don't have to worry about people stealing your vehicle as you repair it. FF is kept in check automatically.

It's like a utopia for everyone who loves shooters - especially the ones tried of the same old modern warfare (not just referring to COD) shooters. I have a yearly sub, needless to say.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I just so happen to be overhauling my rig right now. Have a 3770k coming and a faster Sammy SSD is going into a new case. Timing couldn't be better. I've been able to run it maxed out with my 920, but I do get just a little noticeable frame dipping when there are tons and tons of people around. It's smooth as silk normally, though.
> ~snip~


You'll notice a good difference with a 3770k and the SSD doesnty hurt either


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> It's like a utopia for everyone who loves shooters - especially the ones tried of the same old modern warfare (not just referring to COD) shooters. I have a yearly sub, needless to say.


I was really enjoying the new black ops but after playing this I couldn't get back into it. PlanetSide 2 has been so much fun. I love defending/capping the amp stations. I also prefer this over Battlefield 3 as well.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You'll notice a good difference with a 3770k and the SSD doesnty hurt either


Ya, looking forward to it. I got pretty lucky, having gone through Atlanta on my way back from a recent trip while Micro Center was selling 3770k's for $90 off. I figured I would grab the board while I was there. Newegg had it for $50 less at the time, and they price-matched it.

It was actually my first time in a Micro Center, and their employees was the main thing that impressed me. Of course it's nice being in the company of so many computer parts after having nothing but Worst Buy for years, but it was refreshing to hear people helping customers who actually *clearly knew what they were talking about*. They all.. ummm... looked the part too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> I was really enjoying the new black ops but after playing this I couldn't get back into it. PlanetSide 2 has been so much fun. I love defending/capping the amp stations. I also prefer this over Battlefield 3 as well.


That's exactly what I remarked to myself about BF3 as well. Battlefield who?









*edit*:

I should clarify a typo from earlier that I just noticed. I said the 3770k is *coming* in my last post. I got it in person, but I have other stuff being shipping right now, so I got mixed up a bit as I was typing. Case and CPU cooler are en route.


----------



## Sethy666

Most of the point-of-sale places here are either clueless or crazy expensive... sigh

You guys are very lucky to have places like that.

Oh well, I still have PCCasegear for mail order... they are very good.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Most of the point-of-sale places here are either clueless or crazy expensive... sigh
> You guys are very lucky to have places like that.
> Oh well, I still have PCCasegear for mail order... they are very good.


Ya, I just wish they had more locations. The closest one is about 150 miles from me.









We have good e-tailers, but some of the in-store sales that Micro Center has just can't be beat anywhere else.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> HT != cores.


Modules != cores


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Modules != cores


I know that...

Do I have a BD chip listed?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> HT != cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Modules != cores
Click to expand...

You're right.

Modules == 2 cores.


----------



## Zcypot

SO I have been playing this game a little bit. How limited is the free account, and should I waste my time? Is it like LoL where only the paid stuff is quick acquisition of items or vanity stuff? This game is a lot of fun so far, just dont want to waste my time on a pay to win type game down the road.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> SO I have been playing this game a little bit. How limited is the free account, and should I waste my time? Is it like LoL where only the paid stuff is quick acquisition of items or vanity stuff? This game is a lot of fun so far, just dont want to waste my time on a pay to win type game down the road.


I haven't paid a cent for it and have never played a better tactical FPS.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I haven't paid a cent for it and have never played a better tactical FPS.


The is the feeling I am getting too, but I have bad experiences with f2p games. Recently always a catch to make you end up paying.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> The is the feeling I am getting too, but I have bad experiences with f2p games. Recently always a catch to make you end up paying.


There's an OCN task force on the waterson server, should link up with us tomorrow.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> The is the feeling I am getting too, but I have bad experiences with f2p games. Recently always a catch to make you end up paying.


No catch. You can pay for extra exp, res, and passive cert gain. You can still earn certs and experience fine without paying a cent.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> No catch. You can pay for extra exp, res, and passive cert gain. You can still earn certs and experience fine without paying a cent.


sweet thanks for the info


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> SO I have been playing this game a little bit. How limited is the free account, and should I waste my time? Is it like LoL where only the paid stuff is quick acquisition of items or vanity stuff? This game is a lot of fun so far, just dont want to waste my time on a pay to win type game down the road.


The free account is not limited in anyway. Premium sub adds some nice extras like increased xp and resources. You can also spend money without subbing for extras like new camos, new helmets, new decals. You can also buy weapon unlocks which saves so much time. The most expensive weapons are 1000 certs and that's about what I've gained in about 17 or so hours. So, it does take a while.


----------



## Kaldari

Cert is earned at about 1 per hour, even when offline. You gain an additional cert for every 250 exp you get. There is a cert pool limit for free players I believe, though.

The +50% cert and exp bonus right off the bat from the membership is easily wroth it, though. I don't know if the tiered cert bonus is on top of that or if that's what I'm already experiencing, but I don't think it is since it says you're only supposed to get the full 50% after 6 mos. So, assuming that's correct, you'll be up to earning double cert after 6 months. That's no small amount.

I honestly don't $100 as being a lot to pay for something you spend 10s or 100s of hours doing. I know some people are on strict budgets though.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Cert is earned at about 1 per hour, even when offline. You gain an additional cert for every 250 exp you get. There is a cert pool limit for free players I believe, though.
> The +50% cert and exp bonus right off the bat from the membership is easily wroth it, though. I don't know if the tiered cert bonus is on top of that or if that's what I'm already experiencing, but I don't think it is since it says you're only supposed to get the full 50% after 6 mos. So, assuming that's correct, you'll be up to earning double cert after 6 months. That's no small amount.
> I honestly don't $100 as being a lot to pay for something you spend 10s or 100s of hours doing. I know some people are on strict budgets though.


I too put money into the game, I am even more impressed with the game now than I was in beta and they thoroughly deserve it.

However, you were wrong. If you subscribe for multiple months, you immediately go to the tier for the number of months you're subscribed. If you've got a 6 month sub, that's 6 months at 50% increased gains. Similarly, if you subbed one month and then bought a 3 month sub, you'd instantly jump to the 4-month level.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I too put money into the game, I am even more impressed with the game now than I was in beta and they thoroughly deserve it.
> However, you were wrong. If you subscribe for multiple months, you immediately go to the tier for the number of months you're subscribed. If you've got a 6 month sub, that's 6 months at 50% increased gains. Similarly, if you subbed one month and then bought a 3 month sub, you'd instantly jump to the 4-month level.


Ah, ok. Thanks for clearing that up. Well that's nice then. I get to the full bonus instantly.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> I too put money into the game, I am even more impressed with the game now than I was in beta and they thoroughly deserve it.
> However, you were wrong. If you subscribe for multiple months, you immediately go to the tier for the number of months you're subscribed. If you've got a 6 month sub, that's 6 months at 50% increased gains. Similarly, if you subbed one month and then bought a 3 month sub, you'd instantly jump to the 4-month level.


This is correct. Same if you just sub monthly, after 6 months without breaks you'd get 50%. Also, if you add the 50% from the sub + 50% from the boost, you can get 100% bonus. Also add if your squad leader is using a squad boost you can get over 100%. I'm currently lv 27, and Ranked in the top 20 on briggs AU. Bought my schyth weapons, and my light assault his, and that's it.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> This is correct. Same if you just sub monthly, after 6 months without breaks you'd get 50%. Also, if you add the 50% from the sub + 50% from the boost, you can get 100% bonus. Also add if your squad leader is using a squad boost you can get over 100%. I'm currently lv 27, and Ranked in the top 20 on briggs AU. Bought my schyth weapons, and my light assault his, and that's it.


The only thing I bought, aside from the sub, is $10 worth of credits for the photon pods. Only having the rail guns just wasn't cutting it. I can wait for the rest.


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Ive been really enjoying this game. (Almost to level 15) But I'm not understanding why I can barley get past 30-45 fps in combat situations (not to mention dips into the 20's) on Med-High settings with my rig... It tears through BF3 on High-Ultra (With FXAA-Injector) at 60+ Fps and never falters. People are claiming that it's "CPU Limitations" left and right but there's no way an OC'd BD chip is holding me back THAT much... right?


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Ive been really enjoying this game. (Almost to level 15) But I'm not understanding why I can barley get past 30-45 fps in combat situations (not to mention dips into the 20's) on Med-High settings with my rig... It tears through BF3 on High-Ultra (With FXAA-Injector) at 60+ Fps and never falters. People are claiming that it's "CPU Limitations" left and right but there's no way an OC'd BD chip is holding me back THAT much... right?


I hear yah, even reducing eye candy does nothing for fps. My 680's go up to high 100's when no one is around and in the fight it drops to 40's, they are only used to about 50%. Very poorly optimized game to say the least. When looking at my cpu usage only one core is in the 90's and the rest in the 20's, which tells me they didn't even program it to use multiple cores which is absurd these days. Maybe Sony needs to pull some programmers that code for PC as opposed to console.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> I hear yah, even reducing eye candy does nothing for fps. My 680's go up to high 100's when no one is around and in the fight it drops to 40's, they are only used to about 50%. Very poorly optimized game to say the least. When looking at my cpu usage only one core is in the 90's and the rest in the 20's, which tells me they didn't even program it to use multiple cores which is absurd these days. Maybe Sony needs to pull some programmers that code for PC as opposed to console.


The game must not support SLI yet because I get those identical frame rates with a 920 and only one 680. I may dip just slightly lower in the absolutely worst, highest-populated situations. Some games actually net you a lower frame rate with SLI on right after they are released.

Also make sure you're running the latest beta drivers.

*edit*

Sorry I misread your post as just "100's" not "high 100's". I hit low hundreds in calm areas. I would still recommend running the latest beta if you aren't already, though.


----------



## Joey23art

I've been loving this game. Only started playing yesterday but I've been raking in the kills.
Seems very CPU limited opposed to GPU. Maxed out it's showing me capped at around 60 FPS and mostly CPU limited (especially in battles) with this thing running stock. Doesn't need a super high end GPU to play nice, just a great CPU.


----------



## TheReciever

I do ok with a gts 450 @ 950 core, though I play with mixed settings, high/med/low for the things I care about lol.

My name in game is the same as OCN, im in the Mattherson US server and looking for some regulars


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> SO I have been playing this game a little bit. How limited is the free account, and should I waste my time? Is it like LoL where only the paid stuff is quick acquisition of items or vanity stuff? This game is a lot of fun so far, just dont want to waste my time on a pay to win type game down the road.


The only things you can buy with money are different guns, camo, or a booster to earn XP (and thus certs) faster by a maximum of 50%. All upgrades, be them for guns or whatever, are gotten via certs. All weapons may also be gotten via certs.

Even with money, there's no real substitute for skill, keeping Pay2Win to a minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I do ok with a gts 450 @ 950 core, though I play with mixed settings, high/med/low for the things I care about lol.
> 
> My name in game is the same as OCN, im in the Mattherson US server and looking for some regulars


If you aren't NC, I'll carve your name in a few of my HA's bullets for ya.


----------



## Kaldari

I'm thinking about going for ammo belt instead of increased health for light assault. It seems like I die more from running out of ammo than anything else.


----------



## -SE7EN-

come join us here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1310598/planetside-2-thread/390_30#post_18680656
and we have an outfit of Vanu on Waterson here http://www.overclock.net/t/1330097/ocn-north-american-planetside-2-outfit-overclockdotnet-tactical-operations-unit/60_30#post_18680251


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only things you can buy with money are different guns, camo, or a booster to earn XP (and thus certs) faster by a maximum of 50%. All upgrades, be them for guns or whatever, are gotten via certs. All weapons may also be gotten via certs.
> Even with money, there's no real substitute for skill, keeping Pay2Win to a minimum.
> If you aren't NC, I'll carve your name in a few of my HA's bullets for ya.


I do pretty well for myself, I just need a good squad to actually be effective in a game of this calibur lol.

Im the purple peeps


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Ive been really enjoying this game. (Almost to level 15) But I'm not understanding why I can barley get past 30-45 fps in combat situations (not to mention dips into the 20's) on Med-High settings with my rig... It tears through BF3 on High-Ultra (With FXAA-Injector) at 60+ Fps and never falters. People are claiming that it's "CPU Limitations" left and right but there's no way an OC'd BD chip is holding me back THAT much... right?


They have said many times that the optimization of the game is still below what they want. AMD is on the poorer end of the optimization even more then Intel is. Even I have issues with the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> The game must not support SLI yet because I get those identical frame rates with a 920 and only one 680. I may dip just slightly lower in the absolutely worst, highest-populated situations. Some games actually net you a lower frame rate with SLI on right after they are released.
> Also make sure you're running the latest beta drivers.
> *edit*
> Sorry I misread your post as just "100's" not "high 100's". I hit low hundreds in calm areas. I would still recommend running the latest beta if you aren't already, though.


The game does support SLI and also Nvidia has released SLI profiles and updates to them over the last 2 official releases. Mine works fine with a fair spread across both GPU's. Game still lacks in optimization, so still not working perfectly, but Nvidia and SOE has released SLI ability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I'm thinking about going for ammo belt instead of increased health for light assault. It seems like I die more from running out of ammo than anything else.


Ammo belt is a huge help, however you won't really notice it till you get upto 2-3 additional mags. The first level does not make much of a difference. My best suggestion is hook up with a good squad with a Sunderer, or atleast a Engineer to support you with ammo..haha. My Platoon laughs at me all the time, cause I"m consistently requesting ammo. But I also make the shots count too


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Ammo belt is a huge help, however you won't really notice it till you get upto 2-3 additional mags. The first level does not make much of a difference. My best suggestion is hook up with a good squad with a Sunderer, or atleast a Engineer to support you with ammo..haha. My Platoon laughs at me all the time, cause I"m consistently requesting ammo. But I also make the shots count too


Ya I get ammo constantly from engineers, but most hardly drop it. I have to spam the emote to get them to pull their head out of their donkey. Dying for me usually consists of pistoling and knifing a guy or two and then I go down. I stay between 2 and 3 KDR, but it could be better if I had the extra clips. I'm definitely putting points into it. The little bit of health from the other perk won't save you 99% of the time. If they eat through your whole shield and get you that low, you're probably dead. I'd rather have ammo to go down shooting.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Ammo belt is a huge help, however you won't really notice it till you get upto 2-3 additional mags. The first level does not make much of a difference. My best suggestion is hook up with a good squad with a Sunderer, or atleast a Engineer to support you with ammo..haha. My Platoon laughs at me all the time, cause I"m consistently requesting ammo. But I also make the shots count too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I get ammo constantly from engineers, but most hardly drop it. I have to spam the emote to get them to pull their head out of their donkey. Dying for me usually consists of pistoling and knifing a guy or two and then I go down. I stay between 2 and 3 KDR, but it could be better if I had the extra clips. I'm definitely putting points into it. The little bit of health from the other perk won't save you 99% of the time. If they eat through your whole shield and get you that low, you're probably dead. I'd rather have ammo to go down shooting.
Click to expand...

NC HA gets 100 bullets a clip and 4 clips total, you have to get on one heck of a roll to worry about ammo problems since 5-10 bullets will put down anything smaller then another HA.







Spending the extra certs for Nanoweave armor helps, but the bigger problem is recoil. Compensator, front grip, and high velocity ammo all help to put more bullets in the enemy quicker, but they each cost 100.

Until you start having to fire rockets that is. But a small group of heavies with Hawks and an engineer to keep them supplied can make hell of any air force. 2-3 shots to kill a fighter, a few more to kill a liberator.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NC HA gets 100 bullets a clip and 4 clips total, you have to get on one heck of a roll to worry about ammo problems since 5-10 bullets will put down anything smaller then another HA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spending the extra certs for Nanoweave armor helps, but the bigger problem is recoil. Compensator, front grip, and high velocity ammo all help to put more bullets in the enemy quicker, but they each cost 100.
> Until you start having to fire rockets that is. But a small group of heavies with Hawks and an engineer to keep them supplied can make hell of any air force. 2-3 shots to kill a fighter, a few more to kill a liberator.


Compensator and high velocity ammo aren't available for the VX6-7. It has a very high rate of fire, and nobody kills everything they tag. I have about a 25% rate. It's a medium-ranged gun at the absolute most, more short range honestly. I try to take some longer shots sometimes, and that can eat up a clip easy. I have the foregrip, but it only helps so much. I've been in a position where I have nothing but a pistol and knife left tons of times, so ammo is an obvious choice. When you're zipping around as light assault and most people don't have a clue where they're being shot from, you can stay alive a long time. Being alive a long time means you'll inevitably run out of ammo.

An additional 4 clips is like a 66% ammo capacity increase. That can easily mean the difference in a kill or two per death.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NC HA gets 100 bullets a clip and 4 clips total, you have to get on one heck of a roll to worry about ammo problems since 5-10 bullets will put down anything smaller then another HA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spending the extra certs for Nanoweave armor helps, but the bigger problem is recoil. Compensator, front grip, and high velocity ammo all help to put more bullets in the enemy quicker, but they each cost 100.
> Until you start having to fire rockets that is. But a small group of heavies with Hawks and an engineer to keep them supplied can make hell of any air force. 2-3 shots to kill a fighter, a few more to kill a liberator.
> 
> 
> 
> Compensator and high velocity ammo aren't available for the VX6-7. It has a very high rate of fire, and nobody kills everything they tag. I have about a 25% rate. It's a medium-ranged gun at the absolute most, more short range honestly. I try to take some longer shots sometimes, and that can eat up a clip easy. I have the foregrip, but it only helps so much. I've been in a position where I have nothing but a pistol and knife left tons of times, so ammo is an obvious choice. When you're zipping around as light assault and most people don't have a clue where they're being shot from, you can stay alive a long time. Being alive a long time means you'll inevitably run out of ammo.
> 
> An additional 4 clips is like a 66% ammo capacity increase. That can easily mean the difference in a kill or two per death.
Click to expand...

Ya, NC LA gets only 30 a clip and 6 clips total. It's just not enough to get the job done sometimes, and there's no truly good backup wep like the HA has, or turret like engineer has.

Small price to pay for getting personal jet packs, ya?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, NC LA gets only 30 a clip and 6 clips total. It's just not enough to get the job done sometimes, and there's no truly good backup wep like the HA has, or turret like engineer has.
> Small price to pay for getting personal jet packs, ya?


It's the only class I play pretty much, other than engineer while I fly the Scythe so I can repair it. I tried heavy for a while, but it just feels so limiting after having the freedom the jets give you.

I'll play Recon every now and then if the enemy is perfectly lined up on a wall or hill just asking for it, but all my certs are going fully into the Scythe and light assault.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Im pretty much the same with Light Assault, after using the jetpack I cant use any other class.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, NC LA gets only 30 a clip and 6 clips total. It's just not enough to get the job done sometimes, and there's no truly good backup wep like the HA has, or turret like engineer has.
> Small price to pay for getting personal jet packs, ya?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only class I play pretty much, other than engineer while I fly the Scythe so I can repair it. I tried heavy for a while, but it just feels so limiting after having the freedom the jets give you.
> 
> I'll play Recon every now and then if the enemy is perfectly lined up on a wall or hill just asking for it, but all my certs are going fully into the Scythe and light assault.
Click to expand...

I only play HA, light feels so weak after being able to kill something with only 10% of your clip capacity and the ability to shoot down anything in the sky. Different play styles make the world go 'round.









I don't really have a need to go engineer as lightnings suck at stock and I'm not going to put certs into it, and Vanguards have a second seat and I can almost always get an engineer to fill it. I'd fly more, but PS2 has a problem with Win8 and joysticks. Plus, before launch, they didn't have an analog throttle.

Actually, before launch, the whole Aircraft key bindings page sucked in general.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I only play HA, light feels so weak after being able to kill something with only 10% of your clip capacity and the ability to shoot down anything in the sky. Different play styles make the world go 'round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a need to go engineer as lightnings suck at stock and I'm not going to put certs into it, and Vanguards have a second seat and I can almost always get an engineer to fill it. I'd fly more, but PS2 has a problem with Win8 and joysticks. Plus, before launch, they didn't have an analog throttle.
> Actually, before launch, the whole Aircraft key bindings page sucked in general.


The mouse and keyboard controls for flying in this game are actually the best I've seen. Once you get used to the general floatiness at low speeds, you're pretty much good to go.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> The mouse and keyboard controls for flying in this game are actually the best I've seen. Once you get used to the general floatiness at low speeds, you're pretty much good to go.


Yea, I gotta agree. I was put off flying except for the galaxy during beta, but after release I've really fallen for my Schyth..haha She's my baby now.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Ive been really enjoying this game. (Almost to level 15) But I'm not understanding why I can barley get past 30-45 fps in combat situations (not to mention dips into the 20's) on Med-High settings with my rig... It tears through BF3 on High-Ultra (With FXAA-Injector) at 60+ Fps and never falters. People are claiming that it's "CPU Limitations" left and right but there's no way an OC'd BD chip is holding me back THAT much... right?


Game performance is horrible.

At 3856x1920 in BF3 in the armored shield maps I rarely see 45-50FPS and in PS2 that's where I usually am sitting at. Sometimes even down to the 20s. For a game that looks as bad as it does and has such a SHORT render distance it's horribly optimized. 4GB GTX 680 SLI with a 2011 CPU OCed to 4.7GHZ should not struggle with this game the way mine does but it is really having a hard time playing it at the moment.

Some intense and awesome battles are starting to happen now though and I am really enjoying it except for the horrible performance. But like I said with a game that looks as bad as it does it shouldn't be this hard to run. BF3 looks day and night better than this and works beautifully on lesser machines. The lighting in this game though is better, a lot better, beautiful even, I'll give it that.


----------



## Thororin

The oddest part about the performance is that during beta, I could have almost everything maxed (Just shadows to medium etc), and still play the game smoothly. Even in larger battles!
But after release, graphical glitches and fps drops are a persistent issue, seriously, what the hell did they do?


----------



## Partol

Here's my story.
Almost uninstalled the game within 30 minutes of playing. Initially, there is a lot to learn, especially players such as myself who don't play MMO's (my last MMO played was Asheron's Call - 10 years ago). Do not appreciate being dropped into a hot spot as a noob with default game settings while lacking the ablility to easily discern friend and foe.

First, heavy infantry. Love destroying heavy armor with rocket launcher but not enough ammo.
Then, I created two more accounts: medic and engineer.
Woah .... the engineer has greatly exceeded my expectations.
Unlimited ammo, can repair vehicles,generators, and Mech's and can fight.

I love going into battle, crouched behind one or two tanks or Mech's and repairing them as they take damage. Only downside of an engineer is ... I die a lot and dont get many kill's except when I deploy the turret.

PS2 is one of the best games I ever played. Never would have tried if it was pay-to-play.

Question:
How does an engineer replenlish his grenades?
If I spend certs on restoration/medial kits, how do I replenish them?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> *For a game that looks as bad as it does* and has such a SHORT render distance it's horribly optimized.


We must be playing two different games.


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> We must be playing two different games.


Seriously. LOL. The game is beautiful.


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*
> 
> Seriously. LOL. The game is beautiful.


This game is gorgeous and with so many players on screen at once I am surprised it is possible :3


----------



## benfica

this game has a good concept, future sci Fi warfare. Maps the size of Arma2. But the engine is buggy, cant even max it on medium with my rig. Meets more then the requirments


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Do not appreciate being dropped into a hot spot as a noob with default game settings while lacking the ablility to easily discern friend and foe.


I've been playing Planetside 1 since 2004, and Planetside 2 since before closed beta. I still thought the whole . . .
*BLAM* "Welcome to Planetside motha******!"
. . . introduction for new characters was kinda rude








Quote:


> Question:
> How does an engineer replenlish his grenades?
> If I spend certs on restoration/medial kits, how do I replenish them?


Assuming you have grenades in the bank, you can get them by using an equipment terminal.
Whenever you look at your loadout, either by hitting escape and clicking the tab marked with a pistol, or by going to an equipment terminal, you can see a number in your class's grenade slot, something like 1/40 or 0/0. The first number is how many grenades you currently have on you. The second number is how many grenades you have in the bank. Click on the grenade slot to either change grenade types (once you've certed Smoke or Flashbangs for example) or purchase additional grenades for your bank. You can store up to 40 standard grenades, and for now you need to remember to top them off occasionally (they cost 45 Infantry Resources each). Eventually, they plan to add a toggle to automatically restock/buy them whenever you take one out of the bank.
Same deal with med kits.


----------



## a11an

This game has no anti-cheat and is F2P. How awesome is this.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Assuming you have grenades in the bank, you can get them by using an equipment terminal.
> Whenever you look at your loadout, either by hitting escape and clicking the tab marked with a pistol, or by going to an equipment terminal, you can see a number in your class's grenade slot, something like 1/40 or 0/0. The first number is how many grenades you currently have on you. The second number is how many grenades you have in the bank. Click on the grenade slot to either change grenade types (once you've certed Smoke or Flashbangs for example) or purchase additional grenades for your bank. You can store up to 40 standard grenades, and for now you need to remember to top them off occasionally (they cost 45 Infantry Resources each). Eventually, they plan to add a toggle to automatically restock/buy them whenever you take one out of the bank.
> Same deal with med kits.


Thanks for info! Already added some frag grenades to my inventory.
I'm definately going to pick up the restoration or med kit cert, so that my engineer can also heal.
But first, I will take a mine or C-4 perk because planting anti-personnel and anti-tank booby traps will be so much fun








Anti-personnel mine in a generator room sounds like a good way to kill pesky enemy engineers


----------



## Ta2punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thororin*
> 
> The oddest part about the performance is that during beta, I could have almost everything maxed (Just shadows to medium etc), and still play the game smoothly. Even in larger battles!
> But after release, graphical glitches and fps drops are a persistent issue, seriously, what the hell did they do?


Thats weird considering most people i talk to are claiming that from beta to after release FPS has almost doubled with settings on high. Ive even noticed that i never really drop below 50, even in the really really big battles.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> We must be playing two different games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*
> 
> Seriously. LOL. The game is beautiful.


I had this feeling too... game looks amazing! I tried recording full-size, but since the game runs a little choppy right now I cant get a decent framerate. I wanted to show it off to my friends... the lighting at night.... watching those rpgs wizz by across the land is amazing!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Running into a battle at night and seeing tracer fire all over, and explosions in the air and on land is amazing. Seriously love this game.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a11an*
> 
> This game has no anti-cheat and is F2P. How awesome is this.


Uh, maybe you should research more before you post, they have a anti cheat system, however just like every game cheaters will always find a way to cheat. Companies just keep updating, and thinning the pack each update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> I had this feeling too... game looks amazing! I tried recording full-size, but since the game runs a little choppy right now I cant get a decent framerate. I wanted to show it off to my friends... the lighting at night.... watching those rpgs wizz by across the land is amazing!


Yea game looks amazing to me..lol I'm able to play on all high, but I did have to do alot of tweaks.

Also, those with render issues, go into useroption and change renger to 3000,00 that's the true max.


----------



## Fuell

Game looks great, but I have issues with how they just dump you in, no explanation or tut... I mean, for a while I was pissed at why I was unloading clips into people and then getting killed in 3-4 shots. Jumping in an aircraft for the first time is a nightmare. It starts you off at cruising speed and sends you off, without any idea how the controls have all changed, if your not quick and used to such games, you quickly crash.

It would def benefit from a tut... thats for sure. It's a fairly complicated game, and if you don't get adventurous with terminals and menus, you'll be missing out on a lot. Like how I played for days without knowing I could have grenades... lol Or that you could go to a terminal and get the MAX armor...

Oh well, you get your lumps in quick and learn the hard way, but it sure is fun!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Game looks great, but I have issues with how they just dump you in, no explanation or tut... I mean, for a while I was pissed at why I was unloading clips into people and then getting killed in 3-4 shots. Jumping in an aircraft for the first time is a nightmare. It starts you off at cruising speed and sends you off, without any idea how the controls have all changed, if your not quick and used to such games, you quickly crash.
> 
> It would def benefit from a tut... thats for sure. It's a fairly complicated game, and if you don't get adventurous with terminals and menus, you'll be missing out on a lot. Like how I played for days without knowing I could have grenades... lol Or that you could go to a terminal and get the MAX armor...
> 
> Oh well, you get your lumps in quick and learn the hard way, but it sure is fun!


Wait, how do you kill people without unloading a full burst of ammo?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Wait, how do you kill people without unloading a full burst of ammo?


Aim.


----------



## Kaldari

The game doesn't hold you hand and rewards the curious and skilled. I love it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Game looks great, but I have issues with how they just dump you in, no explanation or tut... I mean, for a while I was pissed at why I was unloading clips into people and then getting killed in 3-4 shots. Jumping in an aircraft for the first time is a nightmare. It starts you off at cruising speed and sends you off, without any idea how the controls have all changed, if your not quick and used to such games, you quickly crash.
> 
> It would def benefit from a tut... thats for sure. It's a fairly complicated game, and if you don't get adventurous with terminals and menus, you'll be missing out on a lot. Like how I played for days without knowing I could have grenades... lol Or that you could go to a terminal and get the MAX armor...
> 
> Oh well, you get your lumps in quick and learn the hard way, but it sure is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, how do you kill people without unloading a full burst of ammo?
Click to expand...

As Ghost23 said, Aim.

This means right-clicking for iron-sight or scope, from the hip you aren't likely to hit much.

Little addons for your gun can kill recoil, such as Compensator or Forward Grip. Things like High Velocity ammo can help kill bullet drop, but add recoil.

Aim for the body. It's a bigger target, and frankly more bullets will hit then if you aim for the head. Recoil will bring your gun up to head level anyway.

Bigger the gun, fewer shots it takes. My HA only needs about a dozen shots at most to put something down, but a LA, medic, or anyone else with the basic gun will need more.

Get the quick certs. Nanoweave armor level one gives you an extra 10% health for just one cert. It will help keep you alive until you know what you need for your play-style, and really, 1 cert doesn't mean much.

_Everything you buy needs to be equipped manually._ From armor, to gun attachments, to vehicle upgrades, you have to select and add each thing you bought by hand. The few exceptions are upgrading the repair or medic "guns".


----------



## Kaldari

I'd say this is shaping up to be a pretty good session (so far).


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

so uhhhh my game still wont launch. crashes when i click play on the launcher


----------



## theyedi

nvidia users should try the latest beta drivers, 310.61. i couldn't break 60 fps before, and now i get 95% usage on both GPUs and 100FPS


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> nvidia users should try the latest beta drivers, 310.61. i couldn't break 60 fps before, and now i get 95% usage on both GPUs and 100FPS


I actually had to revert to 310.54 betas. I used these the first day without problem. Updated yesterday and had some weird glitching occur every hour or two at least that would cause me to have to restart the game. I had to hard reset one time. I haven't had an issue since then and all day today since reverting. I'm doubting it was a coincidence.


----------



## theyedi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I actually have to revert to 310.54 betas. I used these the first day without problem. Updates yesterday and had some weird glitching occur every hour or two at least that would cause me to restart the game. I haven't had an issue since then and all day today since reverting. I'm doubting it was a coincidence.


Weird. My driver crashed or something after it installed, and I had to manually reboot. Hope I don't experience the same thing


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyedi*
> 
> Weird. My driver crashed or something after it installed, and I had to manually reboot. Hope I don't experience the same thing


I typed that while tabbed out real quick. Fixed the rampant typos.

Ya, I would guess that's probably the cause.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Simple answer? They don't listen to orders and they don't shut up so squad/platoon lead can give orders.
> If you're in someone else's squad, at least have the decency to listen, and if you aren't going to go along with the group, find a different squad.
> 
> 
> 
> I played on the AU server over the weekend and it was crazy busy.
> 
> You are correct about everyone doing their own thing... it got very messy.
> 
> Having said that, being new to this game, its easy to get lost. Especially if you have a fast moving squad thats jumping all over the place, its very easy to get left behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just got to play more and get used to the whole map/s, comms and squad movements.
> 
> Fun game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Sethy, you need to move to North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Im good thanks... nil lag. Its a pleasant change. Im usually the one bringing everyone down because of my pings but it was ice smooth on this server
Click to expand...

The only time I got annoyed was the game having to install patches each time i start a game. Overall, I think it's a great shooter. The scale of the game is massive and that's what I really love about it. For a free to play MMOFPS, it's a steal! Hell, it's better than most of the recent fps I've played.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> so uhhhh my game still wont launch. crashes when i click play on the launcher


Perhaps the installer is corrupted? Have you attempted to install the game through steam?
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218230/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I'd say this is shaping up to be a pretty good session (so far).


I am getting owned out there


----------



## Thororin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ta2punk*
> 
> Thats weird considering most people i talk to are claiming that from beta to after release FPS has almost doubled with settings on high. Ive even noticed that i never really drop below 50, even in the really really big battles.


Strange indeed, on the new continents my fps feels a lot lower than on Indiar, or whatever the first continent was called. However I didn't have these odd screen flickering issues in beta. I guess Im one of the unlucky ones in this regard. Hopefully they can sort this all out as the game itself is fantastic!


----------



## Kaldari

Well I need to stop before my eyes bleed. Having that extra couple clips has made a world of difference. IR for both the guns and pods on the Scythe is great too.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

does anyone know why my game is crashing on launch?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> does anyone know why my game is crashing on launch?


One of two things is most likely. If you're not running the most up-to-date Afterburner, update it. If that doesn't work, download this and put it in the game's root directory.

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?dinput8

It wound up being Afterburner for me.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> One of two things is most likely. If you're not running the most up-to-date Afterburner, update it. If that doesn't work, download this and put it in the game's root directory.
> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?dinput8
> It wound up being Afterburner for me.


afterburner? as in MSI afterburner?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> afterburner? as in MSI afterburner?


Right. If you don't have that, perhaps update whatever you're using instead. Most of them stem from the same source code. If you don't have anything like that, I guess go for the DLL.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Right. If you don't have that, perhaps update whatever you're using instead. Most of them stem from the same source code. If you don't have anything like that, I guess go for the DLL.


why would MSI afterburner effect Planetside 2?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> why would MSI afterburner effect Planetside 2?


Beats me. I just know I ran across the suggestion as I was having the same game crash at launch, and updating it stopped the crashing completely. I came across the DLL fix first that is working for a bunch of people, and it didn't do anything for me. Apparently PS2 doesn't like some USB peripherals, so the DLL bypasses something in Windows. I don't remember the technical bit.

Tons of people are having the crash-at-launch issue, and those are the two most popular fixes.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Beats me. I just know I ran across the suggestion as I was having the same game crash at launch, and updating it stopped the crashing completely. I came across the DLL fix first that is working for a bunch of people, and it didn't do anything for me. Apparently PS2 doesn't like some USB peripherals, so the DLL bypasses something in Windows. I don't remember the technical bit.
> Tons of people are having the crash-at-launch issue, and those are the two most popular fixes.


that is the most ******ed thing i have ever heard. oh well lets give it a go


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

that random program you linked did creepy stuff to my computer and did not fix the problem at all. i uninstalled the creepy program


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> that random program you linked did creepy stuff to my computer and did not fix the problem at all. i uninstalled the creepy program


There isn't anything to install. It's a DLL file in a zip archive. I'm guessing you hit the orange button instead of the gray one.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> There isn't anything to install. It's a DLL file in a zip archive. I'm guessing you hit the orange button instead of the gray one.


yup. yay for using sus sites. i uninstalled MSI afterburner and am currently validating the games files


----------



## Fuell

The most irritating thing to me is that you can't really jump into the fray and be on even ground with most players. Most of the starter weapons suck vs the better choices, and they cost points that aren't super fast or easy to come by. You need to do half decent to get points, and you need better weapons to be half decent... bad starter cycle. It feels like one of those games where it doesn't matter how good you are vs opponents half the time, it only comes down to who put more time into the game to unlock better weapons/armor.

Being a starter sniper and having to make 3 headshots to get a kill is a bit annoying, especially when you can be sniped by heavys with good guns from the same distance as your starter sniper rifle is good for and they have more power... or how it takes 3 shots for me to kill nme sniper but he can take me down in 1... I have to burst shoot and hope not to miss once cause they can take hits, look for me and kill me...

Kinda pathetic really... Oh well, couple days in, its starting to get a little better... Maybe in a month or so I'll be on equal footing for power/armor compared to most others...

Combine this with ZERO tutorial or help in any way, and it makes for a very frustrating beginner experience for some... I'm actually shocked more people don't quit in frustrations very early on playing it...


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> yup. yay for using sus sites. i uninstalled MSI afterburner and am currently validating the games files


You using steam version? if so you may have screwed the whole thing!
Quote:


> Steam users, please *avoid using the Steam Validate files feature for our game*. Their validate feature does not properly calculate what needs updating and could potentially delete up to 3GB of files that you will then need to re-download. We know some of you are playing in countries where you have caps on your monthly download limits and we want to save you unnecessary downloading where possible.
> 
> If you feel your game assets are damaged or corrupt you should only use the Launchpad Validate Game Assets feature. You can find it by clicking the gear button on the left side of Launchpad. This function will accurately ensure that all of your game data files are in tact and up to date.
> 
> Thank you


http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/steam-users-please-avoid-the-steam-validate-files-feature.51921/


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> The most irritating thing to me is that you can't really jump into the fray and be on even ground with most players. Most of the starter weapons suck vs the better choices, and they cost points that aren't super fast or easy to come by. You need to do half decent to get points, and you need better weapons to be half decent... bad starter cycle. It feels like one of those games where it doesn't matter how good you are vs opponents half the time, it only comes down to who put more time into the game to unlock better weapons/armor.
> Being a starter sniper and having to make 3 headshots to get a kill is a bit annoying, especially when you can be sniped by heavys with good guns from the same distance as your starter sniper rifle is good for and they have more power... or how it takes 3 shots for me to kill nme sniper but he can take me down in 1... I have to burst shoot and hope not to miss once cause they can take hits, look for me and kill me...
> Kinda pathetic really... Oh well, couple days in, its starting to get a little better... Maybe in a month or so I'll be on equal footing for power/armor compared to most others...
> Combine this with ZERO tutorial or help in any way, and it makes for a very frustrating beginner experience for some... I'm actually shocked more people don't quit in frustrations very early on playing it...


I have barely touched recon, so maybe they're pretty bad off, but light assault doesn't fair too bad right off the bat. Throw your first points in acog and all the accuracy-increasing perks, and you're mostly in a position to hold your ground if you're at least a decent player. The ammo belt really increased my longevity, but I did decent enough before then, hovering around 2-3 KDR.

Have you thought about branching into other things to see if something else floats your boat?


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> does anyone know why my game is crashing on launch?


Make sure that you don't have a xbox controller or ps3 controller plugged into your computer.
When starting Planetside2.exe the program code looks for mouse pointers.
If there is more then 1 it will cause Planetside2.exe to get a crash

Also follow these instructions from sony launch pad
Game crashes or freezes

If the game suddenly freezes or crashes to desktop, or you receive the message "PlanetSide 2.exe has stopped working," any of several different things may be happening. Run through the list below until the game launches and runs properly.

Verify that DirectX is up-to-date. Download the latest version here (external link).
Verify that your machine has the minimum required RAM to run the game. Check the minimum system specs above.
Validate the game's assets. Open the LaunchPad and click on the Wrench icon in the lower left. Select Validate Game Assets and click Validate. The program will run through a check of all of its files. If any are corrupted, Uninstall and Reinstall the game from the same menu.
Right click the launcher setup file (launchpad.exe) and select Run as Administrator to install the game. See this article for more information.
Make sure the folder you are installing the game to is not set as Read Only.
Make sure that launchpad.exe, awesomiumprocess.exe and planetside2.exe are added as exceptions in any Firewall/Antivirus program(s) you are currently running. Check here for the steps to allow exceptions.
Certain antivirus programs must be disabled completely before the game will be able to run. They can then be re-enabled once the game has started. Find instructions on those programs here.
Uninstall and reinstall the client via the settings menu of the LaunchPad.
If running Windows 8 and using a gamepad or controller, see the Windows 8 error above.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I have barely touched recon, so maybe they're pretty bad off, but light assault doesn't fair too bad right off the bat. Throw your first points in acog and all the accuracy-increasing perks, and you're mostly in a position to hold your ground if you're at least a decent player. The ammo belt really increased my longevity, but I did decent enough before then, hovering around 2-3 KDR.
> Have you thought about branching into other things to see if something else floats your boat?


I've tried all, and switch a lot... but I was just giving the sniper example as it was the most noticeable imbalance I could point out. But yea, it def gets a bit easier once you find everything... though I can see beginner users not even knowing about these upgrades for quite a while... I played for a few days before I knew about it









Though, I'm not hardcore into it, I just boot it up for random fun, barely ever "play to win" kind of attitude... So I didn't really care too much to check out every little thing... But if you don't get into that stuff, it can be... a bit frustrating heh.

Starting to wish there was no snipers lately... seems like everything is vehicles and sniping these days. And the last thing is lag... sniping laggers can make you really pissed off... like its not hard enough to sniper a person 3 times while they are moving and trying to find cover... but to have to compensate for NME's jerky lag movements makes me mad... luckily, I haven't seen a great deal of lag, but when it happens









Even though my posts seem very critical and negative... I am getting pretty addicted to this game and its quickly become my most played current title.

I guess what I'm saying is, for new players, go watch the video "tuts". And check keybindings before you jump in vehicle... I found some of the default controls oddly unintuitive...

Edit> I'm using Steam version, have had no issues like others though. Also, about the 2 pointers thing listed above... I had 2 mice plugged in when I started it up, didn't give me an issue... I also have a 360 controller, though its through wireless adapter and the controller itself was off...


----------



## Dirkonis

Loving the game, playing the TR right now on a casual basis and it is a blast. Speed over power seems to be the name of the game right now when it comes to gunplay. I play at 1600x900 with my current system on high and it manages to keep up. Def not 60 FPS but still very easy to deal with.


----------



## Fuell

Ha! Things just went my way! I dropped into NME base and landed in a really odd tight crevice that had amazing sightlines yet very easy and nice cover in a high spot no1 looked at. As my team started their push to the base, the NME literally all joined into a giant group right under me. I was really close to them, yet not a single person saw me. Got a lot of kills(~20 kills in about 3 minutes). Was so close I was even picking them off with the pistol really easy after my rifle ran out of ammo... Wish I didn't get hooked on Engineer at first and spend all my upgrade points, could really use extra ammo and such for when I go sniping.

After my negative nelly posting, thought I'd share the very good stuff as well. Funny how you have a blast when things are twisted in your favor haha.

Time to work on my light assault!

Also, what faction do you guys prefer. I didn't know what to try, and liked the Vanu story most with the alien tech and all, but I'm starting to think advanced tech = weak power or something... maybe thats why I feel so weak going head to head with stock armor/weapon sets...

So far, even if I get frustrated and have a terrible run like 3:18 or something, I just can't put it down... fun stuff


----------



## Zcypot

So.. I am not getting any better at the tactics I am using to get kills so I resorted to this lol


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

well i fixed it. uninstalled afterburner. (didn't use it that much anyway) and then validated the files and now it works


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> You using steam version? if so you may have screwed the whole thing!
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/steam-users-please-avoid-the-steam-validate-files-feature.51921/


sometimes you have to to do, even at the big download cost, because steam was set to autoupdate when you started it, and steam will not launch it properly because it thinks it's wrong or something. Just make sure autoupdate is set to off before you validate, or you may end up doing it again later. once you validate with steam (if you have to) then repair with PS2 launcher.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> The most irritating thing to me is that you can't really jump into the fray and be on even ground with most players. Most of the starter weapons suck vs the better choices, and they cost points that aren't super fast or easy to come by. You need to do half decent to get points, and you need better weapons to be half decent... bad starter cycle. It feels like one of those games where it doesn't matter how good you are vs opponents half the time, it only comes down to who put more time into the game to unlock better weapons/armor.
> Being a starter sniper and having to make 3 headshots to get a kill is a bit annoying, especially when you can be sniped by heavys with good guns from the same distance as your starter sniper rifle is good for and they have more power... or how it takes 3 shots for me to kill nme sniper but he can take me down in 1... I have to burst shoot and hope not to miss once cause they can take hits, look for me and kill me...
> Kinda pathetic really... Oh well, couple days in, its starting to get a little better... Maybe in a month or so I'll be on equal footing for power/armor compared to most others...
> Combine this with ZERO tutorial or help in any way, and it makes for a very frustrating beginner experience for some... I'm actually shocked more people don't quit in frustrations very early on playing it...


While the starter sniper does suck all other classes starting weapons that I have used are pretty good. My medic has a upgraded gun but I still get killed by starter weapons all the time.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> While the starter sniper does suck all other classes starting weapons that I have used are pretty good. My medic has a upgraded gun but I still get killed by starter weapons all the time.


If the starting sniper rifle had a reflex scope option, I would have loved it! I find myself using or would prefer to use it more like a semi auto assault rifle instead of a sniper rifle.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Ha! Things just went my way! I dropped into NME base and landed in a really odd tight crevice that had amazing sightlines yet very easy and nice cover in a high spot no1 looked at. As my team started their push to the base, the NME literally all joined into a giant group right under me. I was really close to them, yet not a single person saw me. Got a lot of kills(~20 kills in about 3 minutes). Was so close I was even picking them off with the pistol really easy after my rifle ran out of ammo... Wish I didn't get hooked on Engineer at first and spend all my upgrade points, could really use extra ammo and such for when I go sniping.
> 
> After my negative nelly posting, thought I'd share the very good stuff as well. Funny how you have a blast when things are twisted in your favor haha.
> 
> Time to work on my light assault!
> 
> Also, what faction do you guys prefer. I didn't know what to try, and liked the Vanu story most with the alien tech and all, but I'm starting to think advanced tech = weak power or something... maybe thats why I feel so weak going head to head with stock armor/weapon sets...
> 
> So far, even if I get frustrated and have a terrible run like 3:18 or something, I just can't put it down... fun stuff


If you want to be a sniper, try NC. I've had several people tell me the stock sniper is better on NC then Vanu, probably because it hits harder.

VS: accuracy
TR: fire rate
NC: damage

Certs can make up for lack of accuracy, and aiming + damage makes up for fire rate. I'm sure the VS and TR have ways to overcome their weaknesses as well.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> The game doesn't hold you hand and rewards the curious and skilled. I love it.


Wow...and this came out of SOE? I really hope they keep this mentality on EQ3.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you want to be a sniper, try NC. I've had several people tell me the stock sniper is better on NC then Vanu, probably because it hits harder.
> VS: accuracy
> TR: fire rate
> NC: damage
> Certs can make up for lack of accuracy, and aiming + damage makes up for fire rate. I'm sure the VS and TR have ways to overcome their weaknesses as well.


from what I can tell, it is headshot= kill, body is 2shot kill, except heavies and max, where any will take down shields though. the bolt action is a bit aggravating, having to 'mini-reload' between every shot, but the massive damage makes it where you can easily pick someone before they can get to nearby cover.


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you want to be a sniper, try NC. I've had several people tell me the stock sniper is better on NC then Vanu, probably because it hits harder.
> VS: accuracy
> TR: fire rate
> NC: damage
> Certs can make up for lack of accuracy, and aiming + damage makes up for fire rate. I'm sure the VS and TR have ways to overcome their weaknesses as well.


I'm a Vanu Sniper and love it. head shot with my bolt action V10, goodnight.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you want to be a sniper, try NC. I've had several people tell me the stock sniper is better on NC then Vanu, probably because it hits harder.
> VS: accuracy
> TR: fire rate
> NC: damage
> Certs can make up for lack of accuracy, and aiming + damage makes up for fire rate. I'm sure the VS and TR have ways to overcome their weaknesses as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Vanu Sniper and love it. head shot with my bolt action V10, goodnight.
Click to expand...

Oh look, someone who didn't read "stock sniper".

Since you upgraded your gun, how about comparing it to another upgraded gun instead?


----------



## zylonite

This game is pretty cool. Not sure how it is Free to Play....


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh look, someone who didn't read "stock sniper".
> Since you upgraded your gun, how about comparing it to another upgraded gun instead?


I can do that for you.

The V10 has slightly faster travel speed then the XM98, meaning I have to lead a little bit less on distance-running shots. That is the reason I picked said gun.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> This game is pretty cool. Not sure how it is Free to Play....


You didn't pay anything to download it


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> If the starting sniper rifle had a reflex scope option, I would have loved it! I find myself using or would prefer to use it more like a semi auto assault rifle instead of a sniper rifle.


Me too. Unfortunately, the only sniper rifle that can mount a low power sight is also a bolt-action, defeating the purpose.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh look, someone who didn't read "stock sniper".
> Since you upgraded your gun, how about comparing it to another upgraded gun instead?
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that for you.
> 
> The V10 has slightly faster travel speed then the XM98, meaning I have to lead a little bit less on distance-running shots. That is the reason I picked said gun.
Click to expand...

Makes sense. The bolt-action isn't a laser-shot, but a bullet shot, so you wouldn't have to worry about damage drop over long distance, right? That alone would go a long way tword making the Vanu snipers better. No bullet drop doesn't mean much when you can't hurt what you hit anyway.


----------



## BulletSponge

Any time I start to get a little bored with Black Ops II I jump into PS2 as a TR infiltrator and snipe the enemy for a half-hour or so from atop the Mekala tech facility.








Finally, a game where I find sniping enjoyable.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> well i fixed it. uninstalled afterburner. (didn't use it that much anyway) and then validated the files and now it works


You can run Afterburner as long as you use the latest version, 2.3.0.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Is it only some people having the afterburner problem? Because my game never crashes and I use a out of date version of afterburner.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is it only some people having the afterburner problem? Because my game never crashes and I use a out of date version of afterburner.


Perhaps it's only certain versions causing the problem. I have no clue.


----------



## SMK

It's like some people have never heard of patches before in here


----------



## Sethy666

Ive been trying to play since the weekend but everytime I get some time to play, the game is updating,,, While I appreciate the updates its damn frustrating.... coz I cant play









Sigh,,, maybe tonight


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> You can run Afterburner as long as you use the latest version, 2.3.0.


2.2.5 beta 1 here and it works fine.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 2.2.5 beta 1 here and it works fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Is it only some people having the afterburner problem? Because my game never crashes and I use a out of date version of afterburner.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Perhaps it's only certain versions causing the problem. I have no clue.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> The most irritating thing to me is that you can't really jump into the fray and be on even ground with most players. Most of the starter weapons suck vs the better choices, and they cost points that aren't super fast or easy to come by. You need to do half decent to get points, and you need better weapons to be half decent... bad starter cycle. It feels like one of those games where it doesn't matter how good you are vs opponents half the time, it only comes down to who put more time into the game to unlock better weapons/armor.
> Being a starter sniper and having to make 3 headshots to get a kill is a bit annoying, especially when you can be sniped by heavys with good guns from the same distance as your starter sniper rifle is good for and they have more power... or how it takes 3 shots for me to kill nme sniper but he can take me down in 1... I have to burst shoot and hope not to miss once cause they can take hits, look for me and kill me...
> Kinda pathetic really... Oh well, couple days in, its starting to get a little better... Maybe in a month or so I'll be on equal footing for power/armor compared to most others...
> Combine this with ZERO tutorial or help in any way, and it makes for a very frustrating beginner experience for some... I'm actually shocked more people don't quit in frustrations very early on playing it...


Wat. I find this game super easy with starter weapons  you can get an armor boost for 1 cert easy, it doesn't take a long time to get points at all.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> 2.2.5 beta 1 here and it works fine.


It seems they have fixed most of these type issues for most people. At launch, I had to turn off latest MSI, unplug controllers and turn off all overlays. The last few days have allowed me to play with everything plugged in and running. some still have issues, but for the most part, good to go.


----------



## Stefy

Graphics are greyish imo, at least that's what it looks like on my screen.

Other than that, the game seems to heavily favour people with superior weapons and armor. Too unbalanced for an FPS. And I wouldn't really call this an MMOFPS in any way. It's more like an FPS with big maps. Too many of the traditional MMO traits missing.


----------



## Darius Silver

Ouch, installed the game and got past the initial startup crash (by unplugging my controller) only to be greeted by another crash and webpage saying my GPU is too old







And here I have a new PC incoming and thinking I could get by a little longer with my second 3870 in it. Guess I should have jumped on those GPU deals when I had the chance ; ;


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Graphics are greyish imo, at least that's what it looks like on my screen.
> Other than that, the game seems to heavily favour people with superior weapons and armor. Too unbalanced for an FPS. And I wouldn't really call this an MMOFPS in any way. It's more like an FPS with big maps. Too many of the traditional MMO traits missing.


What MMO traits do you think are missing?


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What MMO traits do you think are missing?


I didn't really feel like I was in an MMO when I played this game. No real leveling experience, just grinding ranks, nothing you could really call "cities", not really an explorable world (imo), lack of raids, dungeons, questing. Imo the term MMO is thrown around too loosely. It's basically BF3 with constant battles going on, wouldn't call it an MMO. If we are going by the "lots of players in place" definiton, then most games with multiplayer modes could be considered MMOs.

Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> wouldn't call it an MMO.
> Of course this is just my opinion.


I think you are confusing MMO with MMORPG

MMO= LOTS of players playing online


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> I think you are confusing MMO with MMORPG
> MMO= LOTS of players playing online


Not really. I just feel like there's more to the term that that.


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Not really. I just feel like there's more to the term that that.


I understand that is your opinion but
MMO stands for Massively Multiplayer Online game

that is why it is an MMOFPS or Massively Multiplayer Online First Person Shooter.
Which this game is.....

Games like Wow, Guild Wars, and Everquest are RPGs or roleplaying games, so that is why they are MMORPGs
Cities, Quests, raids, and dungeons... are all traits of an RPG not the MMO.

Side Note-I am really enjoying the game so far


----------



## Maian

Massively Multiplayer Online. Seems pretty straightforward to me. It's an MMOFPS vs an MMORPG, which has all of those traits you think are missing.

EDIT: Bah, Ninja'd by FuzzyPants...


----------



## Stefy

Well, then pmuch any shooter or game with multiplayer is an MMO, which is wrong.

You can read this for further information: http://www.alteredgamer.com/pc-gaming/15224-just-what-is-an-mmo-game/
As I said, the term MMO is used too loosely. Planetside is really just an FPS with non-stop battles. Nothing more to it.

Anyway, the game is fun at times, but it's way too unbalanced when comparing new players and players that have played for a while. You don't stand a chance. Veichles don't even take damage from standard guns, and list goes on. I'd rate it 6.5 out of 10. There are better alternatives.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Well, then pmuch any shooter or game with multiplayer is an MMO, which is wrong.
> You can read this for further information: http://www.alteredgamer.com/pc-gaming/15224-just-what-is-an-mmo-game/
> As I said, the term MMO is used too loosely. Planetside is really just an FPS with non-stop battles. Nothing more to it.


There is much more to it than 'non-stop battles.'

From the link you posted...
Quote:


> Well, there are actually a number of different characteristics that are shared by the vast majority of MMOs that make them completely different than other games out there on the market. *For example, MMOs offer a stable, alter-universe that will exist and continue playing no matter if gamers are online or not - the sun sets, the sun rises, and it doesn't matter who is there to see it.* While the majority of MMO games emphasize multiplayer options and play, these games will continue to run with artificial intelligence on the client that the game is set on, which allows players to log in and play, but also does not allow players to "beat" the game as they would in a normal PC or console game.


That description fits with what happens in Planetside 2, but not hardly any other shooters with multiplayer. Planetside 2 has a persistent world, which consists of 3 continents, all accessible by the player at any time they like. There are sunrises and sunsets. There is day time fighting, and if you stay in the battle long enough, it will turn to night time.

That link you just posted favors calling Planetside 2 an MMO. Just because it doesn't have dungeons and quests doesn't make it any less of an MMO. It's just not an MMORPG, which your posts seem to imply that is what you think an MMO is, an MMORPG.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Well, then pmuch any shooter or game with multiplayer is an MMO, which is wrong.
> You can read this for further information: http://www.alteredgamer.com/pc-gaming/15224-just-what-is-an-mmo-game/
> As I said, the term MMO is used too loosely. Planetside is really just an FPS with non-stop battles. Nothing more to it.
> Anyway, the game is fun at times, but it's way too unbalanced when comparing new players and players that have played for a while. You don't stand a chance. Veichles don't even take damage from standard guns, and list goes on. I'd rate it 6.5 out of 10. There are better alternatives.


You're missing the point of the scale. A shooter that supports up to 2,000 people on one map is massively multiplayer. There's no way to explain it out of that description. Any other shooter supporting 64 players is a feat and worth noting. 2,000 is definitely massively multiplayer.. and it's obviously online.

As someone else already said, dungeons, questing, and story archs are staples of RPGs. No one is calling this game an MMORPG. The confusion seems to be coming from thinking that MMO is just short for MMORPG, which is easy to confuse since the two are used interchangeably most of the time. We're strictly going by the meaning of the acronym here instead of using it as a lazy abbreviation.


----------



## Stefy

If you read the entire article, you would also know that there's doubt as to what an MMO is. To me, Planetside isn't an MMO. Whether you agree or not does not bother me. I don't think the "many players" definition is good enough.

You could place many games that are not classified as MMOs into that description. Sun sets? Ok, many games where this is the case. Stable universe? Planetside is just big maps and non-stop battles. That's what it is. And the only thing you do is shoot people.

APB is a game that could be called an MMO because you are in an actual explorable world with real characters and choices. It feels like you're in a world. Planetside is not even similar, it's just like BF3 with continous battles.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> If you read the entire article, you would also know that there's doubt as to what an MMO is. To me, Planetside isn't an MMO. Whether you agree or not does not bother me. *I don't think the "many players" definition is good enough.*
> You could place many games that are not classified as MMOs into that description. Sun sets? Ok, many games where this is the case. Stable universe? Planetside is just big maps and non-stop battles. That's what it is. And the only thing you do is shoot people.
> *APB is a game that could be called an MMO because you are in an actual explorable world with real characters and choices.* It feels like you're in a world. Planetside is not even similar, it's just like BF3 with continous battles.


How can something not be good enough when it's all-encompassing? Just because some article you enjoyed reading tries to add complexity to such a simple term is beside the point.

Again, people frequently use MMO in place of MMORPG, so there's plenty of room for confusion. Regardless, 2,000 players in a single map is massively multiplayer, and the game is played over the internet, thus online. It's as simple as that.

*edit*: There's also the persistent-world element that needs to be present to garner the title, but, as you've repeatedly stated, PS2 has that as well.

To hit on the second bolded bit, those are attributes of an *RPG*. You're clearly using things that define an RPG to define something that is not purported to be one.


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> If you read the entire article, you would also know that there's doubt as to what an MMO is. To me, Planetside isn't an MMO. Whether you agree or not does not bother me. I don't think the "many players" definition is good enough.
> You could place many games that are not classified as MMOs into that description. Sun sets? Ok, many games where this is the case. Stable universe? Planetside is just big maps and non-stop battles. That's what it is. And the only thing you do is shoot people.
> APB is a game that could be called an MMO because you are in an actual explorable world with real characters and choices. It feels like you're in a world. Planetside is not even similar, it's just like BF3 with continous battles.


It's not that I don't agree with you, it's that you're wrong. Completely wrong.

Any multiplayer FPS cannot be called a MMO.

The only MMOFPS that exists by any stretch is Planetside. If you want to equate it to BF3 fine, but you have to keep in mind that PS2 does thousands of players on one map, while BF3 only does 64 officially.

I'd call Planetside Massively Multiplayer by that definitiion alone.

APB is an MMO because again, it has thousands of people logging on at once in a persistent world. The world doesn't have to have quests raids or dungeons, that's one type of MMO game. As long as the world is persistent and can support LARGE (500+) amounts of people, it's an MMO.


----------



## JonnyMark

For a completely free game, this is unbelievable game good.

I played since I got a beta invite, and I thought you had to buy the game and the online is free to play no this game is completely free!

Not gonna lie but I bought alpha squad for the 4000 station points I spent on hellfire rockets, mini chain gun and grounder rocket launcher


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/server-downtime-tonight-11-27-12-at-10-00-pm-pacific.54985/
the servers are going to be down for a couple hours.
on a side note, apparently they have seen this thread, and are adding in side quests, magic skills, and mech-bosses.. so it can finally be classified as 'massively multiplayer online'


----------



## Tatakai All

I don't know what all the fussing is about, but massive multiplayer (2000 players on 1 map) online (online) is pretty self explanatory. Enough with the boohoo about, "oh waah it's not up to my standards and definition of what MMO means." Stop trying to look beyond the meaning or confusing yourself by "reading" in between the lines. MMO *literally* means massive multiplayer online and PS2 is exactly that.


----------



## naved777

guys any idea how will it run in my sig rig?
not hearing any good news from Thuban owners....


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> guys any idea how will it run in my sig rig?
> not hearing any good news from Thuban owners....


You won't be able to run it maxed and keep a decent frame rate, so just expect to have to turn a few things down. It should still look pretty good though. Hell it's a free game. Just download it and see.


----------



## Stefy

The discussion is already over for my part. It isn't an MMO









Now you can get on with whatever you were doing beforehand.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> The discussion is already over for my part. It isn't an MMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get on with whatever you were doing beforehand.


So 2,000 people on a map isn't massive, nor is it multiplayer?
Quote:


> *So What Is An MMO?*
> 
> An *MMO*, *or massively multiplayer online game*, is basically a video game that has the ability to support *hundreds*, or *even thousands*, of *different players online at any one time*.


Quote:


> In The End
> 
> In the end, there are still more differences between normal games and MMO games. For example, MMO games normally charge the player a monthly fee so that they can have access to the servers, or they will offer another type of incentive for the players to purchase "gold" or items from the game company to use in the game to get the character ahead of others. Another difference is that the "game" of the MMO never resets when the player logs out.


It's funny how planetside 2 does all of that, it's f2p with a cash shop which gives you better weapons. You buy certs (their term for gold.) You log off and the world continues to live on and it doesn't reset.
The very article you posted doesn't show that Planetside 2 isn't an MMO..


----------



## Beast!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> The discussion is already over for my part. It isn't an MMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get on with whatever you were doing beforehand.


MMORPGs and MMOFPSs are both MMOs.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beast!*
> 
> MMORPGs and MMOFPSs are both MMOs.


But in a Massively (Non-)Multiplayer O((ff)+n))line FPS you aren't in which you aren't in an actual explorable world with real characters and choices.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Well, then pmuch any shooter or game with multiplayer is an MMO, which is wrong.
> You can read this for further information: http://www.alteredgamer.com/pc-gaming/15224-just-what-is-an-mmo-game/
> As I said, the term MMO is used too loosely. Planetside is really just an FPS with non-stop battles. Nothing more to it.
> Anyway, the game is fun at times, *but it's way too unbalanced when comparing new players and players that have played for a while. You don't stand a chance. Veichles don't even take damage from standard guns,* and list goes on. I'd rate it 6.5 out of 10. There are better alternatives.


You may need to wait until they bring in the mission system then.

As for the bolded part:

Wat?
the new player part can be said for ANY fps game.

Are you trying to shoot tanks or sunderer's with your assault rifle?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> You may need to wait until they bring in the mission system then.
> As for the bolded part:
> Wat?
> the new player part can be said for ANY fps game.
> Are you trying to shoot tanks or sunderer's with your assault rifle?


but i like backstabbing medics as scout.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> The discussion is already over for my part. It isn't an MMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can get on with whatever you were doing beforehand.


We're done here, it's not an MMO


----------



## Beast!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> We're done here, it's not an MMO


Sorry that people disagreed with you.


----------



## willis888

Armored vehicles take damage from the default, starting gun(s) of all other vehicles, starting grenades, and the starting (free) rocket launcher. The starting dumb fire rocket launcher actually does more damage than either of the lock-on launchers you can buy.
Fighter aircraft and ATVs can be damaged by everything. Aircraft can eventually buy armor that makes them immune to small arms fire, placing them in the same category with armored vehicles, but they become more vulnerable to AA flak by using it.


----------



## Kaldari

Guys.. look at Stefy's avatar. Don't feed it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Anyway, the game is fun at times, but it's way too unbalanced when comparing new players and players that have played for a while. You don't stand a chance. Veichles don't even take damage from standard guns, and list goes on. I'd rate it 6.5 out of 10. There are better alternatives.


I have to disagree to some degree on the imbalance of weapons comparing starting weapons to unlocked weapons. I'm up to rank 16, I still use all of the starting weapons without ANY weapon mods or optics, and I have no problem killing anyone 1v1 as long as I play to my weapons strength. Every weapon has its strengths and weaknesses. Even the pistols in this game are great as a backup weapon in the right situation.

Now if the starting weapon doesn't fit your play style, I can understand that. TR infiltrator's starting semi auto assault rifle with a 6x scope doesn't fit my ideal style of infiltrating, but it doesn't mean the weapon is inferior.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I have to disagree to some degree on the imbalance of weapons comparing starting weapons to unlocked weapons. I'm up to rank 16, I still use all of the starting weapons without ANY weapon mods or optics, and I have no problem killing anyone 1v1 as long as I play to my weapons strength. Every weapon has its strengths and weaknesses. Even the pistols in this game are great as a backup weapon in the right situation.
> Now if the starting weapon doesn't fit your play style, I can understand that. TR infiltrator's starting semi auto assault rifle with a 6x scope doesn't fit my ideal style of infiltrating, but it doesn't mean the weapon is inferior.


You must play as TR don't you? Try using some of the starting NC weapons and see if that changes your mind. The Heavy Assault starting gun (the Gauss SAW) pales in comparison to its VS and TR counterparts. I know SOE realizes this and I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I have to disagree to some degree on the imbalance of weapons comparing starting weapons to unlocked weapons. I'm up to rank 16, I still use all of the starting weapons without ANY weapon mods or optics, and I have no problem killing anyone 1v1 as long as I play to my weapons strength. Every weapon has its strengths and weaknesses. Even the pistols in this game are great as a backup weapon in the right situation.
> Now if the starting weapon doesn't fit your play style, I can understand that. TR infiltrator's starting semi auto assault rifle with a 6x scope doesn't fit my ideal style of infiltrating, but it doesn't mean the weapon is inferior.
> 
> 
> 
> You must play as TR don't you? Try using some of the starting NC weapons and see if that changes your mind. The Heavy Assault starting gun (the Gauss SAW) pales in comparison to its VS and TR counterparts. I know SOE realizes this and I hope it gets fixed soon.
Click to expand...

Oh I do hope they give it a buff. It'll make me all the more deadly with it.

So, between a x2 reflex scope, the HV ammo, and the Compensator, I can now use my gun as a pseudo-sniper. I won't be hitting to kill, but my first shot always hits center at medium-long range, meaning I can harass people from relative safety while friendly snipers can pretty much 1-hit body shot the people I hit. (Lot of damage done to shields) All the better is this is also how I keep my gun for close-range, so if someone spots me and wants to play, I don't have to run.

May as well have a limitless clip that way too. *click* *click* *click*, 100 times.


----------



## FuzzyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> We're done here, it's not an MMO


Not that i want to beat a dead horse, but.....

If you grow up calling your DOG a CAT, it does not make your DOG an actual CAT......understand?

I am done with this as it is hard to reason with someone who is close minded.....4-5 people are telling you, that you are incorrect...Not one person is coming to your aide to side with you.... perhaps you should take the wisdom of your peers and learn.

You are just being stubborn in your thought process, you refuse to accept other peoples facts, including the site YOU include which actually disproves your own stance.

I wish you all the luck my friend.

Side note # two- Yes I agree with you on that the game is a bit unbalanced between paid and non-paid players...but i had a blast even when i died 300 times last night. the game is very enjoyable and makes you WANT to pay for it.
I had the opposite affect with Star Wars Old Republic when it went free. i made a character and it was fun, but i was SOOOOO handicapped for being F2P that it made me want to uninstall the game. which i did


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you want to be a sniper, try NC. I've had several people tell me the stock sniper is better on NC then Vanu, probably because it hits harder.
> VS: accuracy
> TR: fire rate
> NC: damage
> Certs can make up for lack of accuracy, and aiming + damage makes up for fire rate. I'm sure the VS and TR have ways to overcome their weaknesses as well.


NC on Waterson?


----------



## [email protected]

Is this actually good? LOL..


----------



## TheByt3

Can I say something that will leave you all in awe?
Quote:


> A massively multiplayer online game (also called MMO and MMOG) is a multiplayer video game which is capable of supporting hundreds or thousands of players simultaneously. By necessity, they are played on the Internet, and feature at least one persistent world. They are, however, not necessarily games played on personal computers. Most of the newer game consoles, including the PSP, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, Nintendo DS, PS Vita and Wii can access the Internet and may therefore run MMO games.


source
Quote:


> Massively multiplayer online role-playing game (MMORPG) is a genre of role-playing video games in which a very large number of players interact with one another within a virtual game world.
> As in all RPGs, players assume the role of a character (often in a fantasy world) and take control over many of that character's actions. MMORPGs are distinguished from single-player or small multi-player RPGs by the number of players, and by the game's persistent world (usually hosted by the game's publisher), which continues to exist and evolve while the player is offline and away from the game.


source

Aaaaaaaand it's done









Now on the topic, I play as VS and as far as infrantry goes I don't feel any real unbalance. I am BR 17 with all stock weapons and no scopes or attachments but from my experience from the Beta I know for sure that the stock sniper rifle is rubbish but the bolt-action one is really cheap. As far as vehicles and aircraft go yes I feel the unbalance between paid and non-paid players but from my point of view you should do this:

Buy station cash because obviously the game is worth it (wait for a triple or double station cash deal or even a steam startup kit deal) and with that cash use them mainly for weapons bundles and/or weapons sales and you will have plenty more weapons for very little station cash and you spend your certs only in cheap weapons (not more than 250 certs) but mainly for upgrades.

I really loved Light Assault with shotgun and C4 but 1000 certs for shotgun and 700 certs for 2 C4 is way too much so I'll wait to buy station cash in a deal or something.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is this actually good? LOL..


Depends on what type of game you like, but every friend I have shown it to like it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you want to be a sniper, try NC. I've had several people tell me the stock sniper is better on NC then Vanu, probably because it hits harder.
> VS: accuracy
> TR: fire rate
> NC: damage
> Certs can make up for lack of accuracy, and aiming + damage makes up for fire rate. I'm sure the VS and TR have ways to overcome their weaknesses as well.
> 
> 
> 
> NC on Waterson?
Click to expand...

Mattherson.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is this actually good? LOL..


Hell ya!









Ive only racked up a few hours as a TR Medic, died a few hundred times and only managed a few assist kills but Im having a ball


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive only racked up a few hours as a TR Medic, died a few hundred times and only managed a few assist kills but Im having a ball


Same here,although I play Engi.For once I do not care how many times I die as long as I can defend the facility.Plus watching a full Sundy make a suicide charge is always fun


----------



## ezikiel12

When I went back to BF3 I turned it off after 15 minutes. Kept thinking about how every aspect of PS2 is simply better in every respect.


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Makes sense. The bolt-action isn't a laser-shot, but a bullet shot, so you wouldn't have to worry about damage drop over long distance, right? That alone would go a long way tword making the Vanu snipers better. No bullet drop doesn't mean much when you can't hurt what you hit anyway.


Sorry for the delay. Correct, they have no bullet drop, and it hasn't seemed like they follow the same "distance makes it weaker" principal of the other VS weapons. Because I've 1 shot dropped people that I can barely even see with lucky head shots.


----------



## naved777

dont know what AMD guys are complaining about....me getting healthy 60-70+ fps 95% of the time..........in populated areas 55fps and rarely dropped to 47s
and thats everything MAXXED out !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> dont know what AMD guys are complaining about....me getting healthy 60-70+ fps 95% of the time..........in populated areas 55fps and rarely dropped to 47s
> and thats everything MAXXED out !


Yes, but, see, you have a well-clocked Hex core. Most of the people complaining have a Quad core. I'm not seeing many Thuban/BD/PD owners complaining.


----------



## Kazumi

Balance does need work, but no game releases with everything perfect. Battlefield 3 is STILL making tweaks.

SEO is well aware of issues, and they have been VERY vocal with the community. They have consistently updated us, and have consistently updated the game. I've been with PS2 since Hardware testing. And the game has moved in a proper direction for a long time.

Beginners VS long term players is fine. Look, the base weapons work fine. Sure, some are a bit better then others with ROF, COF, and Accuracy. However they can all kill perfectly fine. The secret, which really is not a secret is aim. Don't hold down the trigger unless your right on someone, burst fire. I do about 7-10 round bursts. My Accuracy is almost 27% on my primary light assault weapon. It's all about how you control your weapon, not completely based on stats. If you aim at the head, and get the advantage you WILL win.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Balance does need work, but no game releases with everything perfect. Battlefield 3 is STILL making tweaks.
> SEO is well aware of issues, and they have been VERY vocal with the community. They have consistently updated us, and have consistently updated the game. I've been with PS2 since Hardware testing. And the game has moved in a proper direction for a long time.
> Beginners VS long term players is fine. Look, the base weapons work fine. Sure, some are a bit better then others with ROF, COF, and Accuracy. However they can all kill perfectly fine. The secret, which really is not a secret is aim. Don't hold down the trigger unless your right on someone, burst fire. I do about 7-10 round bursts. My Accuracy is almost 27% on my primary light assault weapon. It's all about how you control your weapon, not completely based on stats. If you aim at the head, and get the advantage you WILL win.


Positioning and anticipating where you'll see or run into enemies are the biggest game changers, if you can become adept at it. Twitch reflexes and good aim are obviously very important, but great headphones can give you the jump on almost anyone and lean most of that reaction time in your favor. I don't know how many times I've heard someone spot me with that audible call and give his position away to me, and the same goes for footsteps or hearing the distinct gunfire noises. Obviously the gun fire is pretty loud and most people can hear it, but there are so many other subtleties that you just won't hear without some solid headgear.

Quote:


> *edit:* I started the post by mentioning positioning and didn't even add what I meant to say about it. Basically just get to high ground whenever possible. This is key to getting the jump on many situations. Until they follow your tracers and firing noise, they'll be oblivious until it's too late most of the time. Even if you don't kill them with the full clip, they'll really be hurting if you decide to give chase.


I remember back in the day in other shooters where I would get kicked or banned for "obviously hacking" from tons of servers because someone spectating me would see me just staring at walls in people's general directions. I couldn't see through the wall, but I would just fix my screen in the direction of the last sound I heard and wait for any left/right or distance distinction. There were lots of doors in one of those games, and I would know precisely where they were through walls just by hearing the distance between each door opening and closing. Got permabaned on a server for that one. And I'm not talking about camping either. You can pause to do this on the fly. The only time I do anything remotely close to camping is if I'm taking an objective. I'm a run-and-gunner otherwise.

I know audio positioning sounds like a given, but my point is that there are some very subtle ones that you won't hear without some good cans. If you can get a solid DAC and amp combo, go for that as well. You'll be grateful you did.

I haven't played in a couple days, but here's a 6:1 KDR, 6-hour session from the last time I did. Of course I have a few cert upgrades at this point. The biggest ones I would say are the ammo belt and 1x acog for light assault, and then the IRNV for both pods and rail guns on the fighter. I spend pretty much equal time as each role.


----------



## SectorNine50

This was the first time I had played the game since the Beta, and all I can say is WOW.

They seriously polished it up. It looks phenomenal, the game performance is awesome, even in high-traffic areas, and it is a riot to play.

I'm still trying to figure everything out; had someone knife me today and I don't even know how to do that... Haha I have a feeling that reading a Wiki about the game will help clear up the mechanics immensely as well.

Finals are coming up, after that, I'm going to be pouring some serious time into this game. Love it.


----------



## Fuell

Anyone run into any hackers/cheater/lag forcers? I've seen some lag jumping that seemed just too perfectly timed a couple times, hard to judge those, often just suspicious for nothing... But I've def seen a guy take some crazy damage. 3 vs 1 me as a MAX and 2 others going against a Light. He busts into the open and charges us. I think easy kill and start pumping him full of of bullets, and pop 3 grenades with 2 being confirmed hits and the other hitting the ground near feet. He apparently lives with zero damage and killed 2 of us and took off. I think the third guy with me was new or not good at games as he took off pretty quick, maybe to flank? I dunno... Same guy got me twice more after that so I had to log off for the night...

Nothing like cheaters/hackers to ruin a good 2 hour session


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Anyone run into any hackers/cheater/lag forcers? I've seen some lag jumping that seemed just too perfectly timed a couple times, hard to judge those, often just suspicious for nothing... But I've def seen a guy take some crazy damage. 3 vs 1 me as a MAX and 2 others going against a Light. He busts into the open and charges us. I think easy kill and start pumping him full of of bullets, and pop 3 grenades with 2 being confirmed hits and the other hitting the ground near feet. He apparently lives with zero damage and killed 2 of us and took off. I think the third guy with me was new or not good at games as he took off pretty quick, maybe to flank? I dunno... Same guy got me twice more after that so I had to log off for the night...
> 
> Nothing like cheaters/hackers to ruin a good 2 hour session


I've seen several people who "jump" around, making them impossible to hit. This is one of those times where, if your ping is too high, you shouldn't be allowed on...

PS2 is good about lag, but there's only so much you can do about it, ya know?


----------



## Kaldari

I've also seen a handful of people who look like they're majorly lagging, and I also couldn't hit them. A stray bullet would hit them here and there, but I definitely couldn't take them down. Hell, I've seen some of them appear to almost start flying they're lagging so bad. I'm doubting it's a cheat, but I wouldn't doubt there's something out there for games that can duplicate the laggy movement somehow.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I've also seen a handful of people who look like they're majorly lagging, and I also couldn't hit them. A stray bullet would hit them here and there, but I definitely couldn't take them down. Hell, I've seen some of them appear to almost start flying they're lagging so bad. I'm doubting it's a cheat, but I wouldn't doubt there's something out there for games that can duplicate the laggy movement somehow.


Yea, there are a bunch of things. I remember hearing about a "lag switch" that you hooked up to your modem or something, or between computer and modem, I dunno, where you could configure it to start lagging bad for a short burst so if you started getting hit, you hit the switch and glitch around till your safe, or sun in laggy and take down nme...

And yea, lag is acceptable most of the time, you can't really help it for the most part. Just annoying when you spend a bunch of time wandering around barely seeing action only to die as soon as you get into the fray just cause some guy got a weak connection though. Kinda puts a damper on things.

But the issues so far have been quite minimal and I'm loving this game. First game I've been this obsessed with in a long time...


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I know audio positioning sounds like a given, but my point is that there are some very subtle ones that you won't hear without some good cans. If you can get a solid DAC and amp combo, go for that as well. You'll be grateful you did.


When pops are low, hunting by sound as LA can produce outstanding results. There are a few outposts with high rooftops near the capture point. You can stay completely out of sight until you hear someone approach, and then peek at your target as they get settled in and stop moving near the capture point.

During beta, I'd camp on the roof of Cora Med Labs for hours at a time while doing office work, only looking at the monitor after hearing footsteps. 20+ killstreaks were common. This was before adjacency rules were added to the capture mechanics, so if an overwhelming force took the point, I'd just stay hidden until they left, then immediately retake the place and get a free 750 xp.


----------



## Partol

Footsteps are quite loud in PS2. Even when I walk slow, my footsteps are loud.
Sometimes, I hear my own footsteps and turn around because I think someone is near me.
A few times, I ran up behind a crocuched enemy and was surprised he did not turn to face me.
I actually felt bad killing him because maybe he can't afford good audio.

Over the past 1-2 days, I am seeing more upgraded people and vehicles.
I welcome the upgrades because it makes enemies more challenging and harder to kill.
And It makes me look forward to future upgrades for my character.

Last night, I was defending a Vanu facility in an upgraded heavy tank. The upgraded gun was so awesome. We were kicking but against non-upgraded tanks. Best part of all, it was not even my tank. So far, I have spent no money at all on PS2, and yet, can still experience using upgraded vehicles.

I have mixed feelings about upgraded uniforms. When my teammates wear camouflage, it's even harder for me to know if they are friend or foe. I felt very bad when I killed a camouflage wearing friendly medic who was hiding in the corner of a room while a huge fight was going on. In the confusion of battle, it's tempting to shoot anything which does not wear a friendly looking uniform. Hesitate for one second and you can die. Lately, I run around spamming Q on almost everyone I see. Do you have any spare batteries? LOL

So far, my favorite weapon is the anti-personnel mine. I cant believe more people dont use them. Every time my mine kills some unlucky bastard, it puts a huge smile on my face. Sometimes, when we are surrounded by enemies, I toss an anti-personnel mine at them. It's hard to kill enemies with frag grenades because they see it and run away. With mines, I think they rarely see the mine and have little chance to avoid it. I bet most players dont even know what a mine looks like.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mattherson.


Ah ok. Keeping an eye out for good outfits on Waterson.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Anyone run into any hackers/cheater/lag forcers? I've seen some lag jumping that seemed just too perfectly timed a couple times, hard to judge those, often just suspicious for nothing... But I've def seen a guy take some crazy damage. 3 vs 1 me as a MAX and 2 others going against a Light. He busts into the open and charges us. I think easy kill and start pumping him full of of bullets, and pop 3 grenades with 2 being confirmed hits and the other hitting the ground near feet. He apparently lives with zero damage and killed 2 of us and took off. I think the third guy with me was new or not good at games as he took off pretty quick, maybe to flank? I dunno... Same guy got me twice more after that so I had to log off for the night...
> Nothing like cheaters/hackers to ruin a good 2 hour session


The other day I was able to sneak up on a infiltrator sniping and shoot him a couple times in the back, the hit marker suddenly stopped coming up so I decide to use the under-barrel grenade launcher on my gun, it is a direct hit and nothing happened to him. The kill screen said he was at about 50% health with no shields, he should of died.


----------



## Ryleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mattherson.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. Keeping an eye out for good outfits on Waterson.
Click to expand...

It's disappointing that you're locked to a specific server. It'd be nice if there were at least a limited amount of times you could move like if you were to join a clan or a friend were to play or something.

So I assume Waterson is the server most of OCN is gravitating towards state-side?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> It's disappointing that you're locked to a specific server. It'd be nice if there were at least a limited amount of times you could move like if you were to join a clan or a friend were to play or something.
> So I assume Waterson is the server most of OCN is gravitating towards state-side?


I think the 3 I have seen most people post about are Waterson, Mattherson, and Genudine.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> It's disappointing that you're locked to a specific server. It'd be nice if there were at least a limited amount of times you could move like if you were to join a clan or a friend were to play or something.
> So I assume Waterson is the server most of OCN is gravitating towards state-side?


I just picked Waterson because that's where my RL friends are.


----------



## InsideJob

http://www.overclock.net/t/1330097/ocn-north-american-planetside-2-outfit-overclockdotnet-tactical-operations-unit/50_50#post_18710127


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mattherson.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. Keeping an eye out for good outfits on Waterson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's disappointing that you're locked to a specific server. It'd be nice if there were at least a limited amount of times you could move like if you were to join a clan or a friend were to play or something.
> 
> So I assume Waterson is the server most of OCN is gravitating towards state-side?
Click to expand...

You can always make another character and play on another server ya know.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can always make another character and play on another server ya know.


And lose any time or money spent. There should be a server transfer option.


----------



## InsideJob

Each character on each server is individual of eachother. You won't lose that stuff, it's just locked on that character.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can always make another character and play on another server ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> And lose any time or money spent. There should be a server transfer option.
Click to expand...

........ No, you get to keep both characters.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ........ No, you get to keep both characters.


Yes one character on a server with all your friends, and one character on a random server with x amount of hours spent that you won't play again. Exciting.


----------



## InsideJob

It's a difficult decision some must make in their Planetside 2 experiences. At least they're removing the restriction on only having one character per server.


----------



## willis888

Straight from the maker:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A PS2 coder*
> With two cores, you should be getting to 100% usage on both. Three cores should also be close, but more than FOUR cores is not yet properly scaling. Because of the "bursty" nature of a game of this scale (three galaxy drops can add a lot of players quickly) in general we want 70% usage as an AVERAGE with the GPU at 90% or more. This puts the GPU in charge of the frame rate and give the CPU just enough breathing room to handle a sudden random spike that will happen when somebody (you know who you are) tries to drop 15 grenades into a group of people (or something similar).


SOURCE


----------



## Archammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> And lose any time or money spent. There should be a server transfer option.


From John Smedley

"We are looking into this seriously. I would say we are over the "should we" part of the argument and into the "how can we" part. We've been reading the threads about this and it's fair to say we agree with the point of view that a lot of things you purchase should be account wide.
Do not read this as "this is going to be in tomorrow". It's a significant amount of work. It sounds simple but there are a lot of ramifications and systems this touches under the hood.
When we do this we'll make sure it's retroactive to stuff you've already purchased that falls under the account wide category. Obviously there are simple issues like empire specific weapons.. etc. That's where a lot of the complications come from.
But we're looking closely at this and hope to announce something fairly soon.
Thanks
Smed
"
Source


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> It's a difficult decision some must make in their Planetside 2 experiences. At least they're removing the restriction on only having one character per server.


I don't understand why you would want one unless you play multiple factions on that same server.

You can be any class you like, and certs will always be the same price, it's smarter to play as your main class to make certs to pay for your backup class's things then it is to start a new char.


----------



## Kaldari

I'll be sticking to Waterson until things are account-wide.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I don't understand why you would want one unless you play multiple factions on that same server.
> You can be any class you like, and certs will always be the same price, it's smarter to play as your main class to make certs to pay for your backup class's things then it is to start a new char.


That's exactly what it's for. Slowly they'll remove all these character restrictions.


----------



## dav2693

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Straight from the maker:
> SOURCE


Exactly, where is the people who were saying that it was optimized for SIX cores?


----------



## friendlybacon

Is anyone else getting an issue where the entire level just starts flickering as you rotate the camera? I still get this occurring occasionally.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friendlybacon*
> 
> Is anyone else getting an issue where the entire level just starts flickering as you rotate the camera? I still get this occurring occasionally.


Never had that one.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

anyone hear when the gpu pysx particles will make it back to the game. Its currently greyed out in the options menu
thanks


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dav2693*
> 
> Exactly, where is the people who were saying that it was optimized for SIX cores?


Well, even in the graphs posted earlier in the thread, you could tell cores 5 and 6 (4 and 5 really starting at 0) were being utilized less than the other 4. You probably see some benefit, but there are just scaling issues where they aren't being utilized to the same degree.

Cycles also says this in a later post:

Quote:


> I'm also not trying to be rude or contrary, but I honestly don't see how 75-80% overall CPU usage is barely using a quad core. CPU Usage meters aren't exact, and proper game programming always leaves a little extra CPU power for those spikes of activity that pop up. *The reason the x6 is recommended is it gives better scaling to larger battles because of the way we dynamically add load.*


----------



## Partol

This person says PS2 uses 2.6 cores
http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/quick-note-on-optimization.49152/page-15#post-706673


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> This person says PS2 uses 2.6 cores
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/quick-note-on-optimization.49152/page-15#post-706673


If you added all the core percentages up and divided them by 100 in that example.. yes. Saying it uses 2.6 cores is entirely misleading.

Again, straight from a dev..

Quote:


> CPU Usage meters aren't exact, and proper game programming always leaves a little extra CPU power for those spikes of activity that pop up. The reason the x6 is recommended is it gives better scaling to larger battles because of the way we dynamically add load.


----------



## circeseye

i have but its when my gpu/cpu gets to hot. this game is hard on my llano. i need to get watercooling for it

sorry didnt click quote. the white flickering is what im talking about


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> If you added all the core percentages up and divided them by 100 in that example.. yes. Saying it uses 2.6 cores is entirely misleading.


The 2.6 core claim is based on *actual test results*, not based on conjecture or wishful thinking.
Saying PS2 uses more than 4 cores is misleading because there is little or no data which shows that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> If you added all the core percentages up and divided them by 100 in that example.. yes. Saying it uses 2.6 cores is entirely misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.6 core claim is based on *actual test results*, not based on conjecture or wishful thinking.
> Saying PS2 uses more than 4 cores is misleading because there is little or no data which shows that.
Click to expand...

Funny. I have a graph that shows 6 cores in use.

No matter how you like to twist the math in your head to justify what you think is true, the game is capable of, and does, use 6 cores. This means that 6 cores are active and doing work related to the process of the running game.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Funny. I have a graph that shows 6 cores in use.
> No matter how you like to twist the math in your head to justify what you think is true, the game is capable of, and does, use 6 cores. This means that 6 cores are active and doing work related to the process of the running game.


You have shown us only one chart which shows average total cpu usage on a 8 core cpu at less than 50%. Less than 50% average cpu usage on a 8 core cpu indicates that less than 4 cores are *being fully used* by PS2.

You could have 10 cpu cores, and PS2 might possibly use them all, a little, but that does not mean performance will be significantly better than a 4-core cpu.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Funny. I have a graph that shows 6 cores in use.
> No matter how you like to twist the math in your head to justify what you think is true, the game is capable of, and does, use 6 cores. This means that 6 cores are active and doing work related to the process of the running game.
> 
> 
> 
> You have shown us only one chart which shows average total cpu usage on a 8 core cpu at less than 50%. Less than 50% average cpu usage on a 8 core cpu means that less than 4 cores are *being fully used* by PS2.
> 
> You could have 10 cpu cores, and PS2 might possibly use them all, a little, but that does not mean performance will be better than a 4 core cpu.
Click to expand...

Like I said. 6 cores were in use.

No one gives a crap about what you think the CPU is using. To prove to you how stupid your argument is, I should downclock my CPU to 2Ghz, then run the graph again. Since I am running at 5Ghz now, it should use 250% what it was using before. If I was using 40% of my CPU before, I should use 100% of it then. However, since PS2 only uses 6 cores and not 8, it will only use 75%.

Do you understand now? Do you see how badly your horrible math skills hurt my brain when you don't take clock speed into account too? Do you honestly think that a stock 8320 will have the same usage as the one I have that is overclocked by 42%?


----------



## Partol

Instead of arguing, try showing more test results.
The math is not mine. If you wish to disprove it, then disprove it (with test results, not with words).
If you cant disprove it, then consider accepting it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Instead of arguing, try showing more test results.
> The math is not mine. If you wish to disprove it, then disprove it (with test results, not with words).
> If you cant disprove it, then consider accepting it.


The math is yours. You looked at my 8320 at 5Ghz, said under 50% used, and said that it wouldn't help to have over a quad core.

That is your math.

That is the math you came up with.

That is the incredibly stupid math that you're now trying to offload onto others.


----------



## Partol

Yes, that "math" is mine.
I am not saying PS2 can never use more than 4 cpu cores.
I am saying that *your one chart* does not show more than 4 cpu cores in full use.
Your one chart does not indicate that more than 4 cores are fully used.
If I had a 6 or 8 core cpu, I would show test results.
But since I dont have more than 4 cpu cores, I am unable to show more than 4 cores in use.
Since you have an 8-core cpu, it should be possible to show more than 4 cores in full use.
If you must downclock your cpu or disable some cores, then do it.


----------



## Kaldari

First time playing in a few days. Those cert perks are the bee's knees.



*edit*: Well isn't that some crap.. their server crashed or something shortly after the screenshot. Back to 0/0. -.-


----------



## Mattbag

AM I the only one that thinks this game is hard to get into? I played for maybe an hour a few days ago and there was some action going on I died a couple times and got a kill or two but after that I got lost and was like *** am I doing??? when I play a shooter game I want the map to load and get right into the action, this game looks like there is a lot of cool **** to do but if I cant jump in and start killing **** then this is not the game for me.

The last free to play shooter I played was black light retribution and that was actually pretty enjoyable but was really looking forward to ps2 but I haven't found any reason to keep playing


----------



## SMK

It's not for everyone.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> AM I the only one that thinks this game is hard to get into? I played for maybe an hour a few days ago and there was some action going on I died a couple times and got a kill or two but after that I got lost and was like *** am I doing??? when I play a shooter game I want the map to load and get right into the action, this game looks like there is a lot of cool **** to do but if I cant jump in and start killing **** then this is not the game for me.
> 
> The last free to play shooter I played was black light retribution and that was actually pretty enjoyable but was really looking forward to ps2 but I haven't found any reason to keep playing


Ok, press M, and it brings up a map. Flashy sections mean someone is capping the area, or trying to. Need to get there faster? Spawn a Flash or Lightning or something. Or click Deploy at one of the available options on the map. Or join a squad and hope they're doing a Galaxy drop. There are many ways to get around the map, walking more then one or 2 sections is a waste of time; redeploy. (you redeploy by opening the map, click redeploy bottom right)

Considering the very nature of the game, and the fact you described CoD or BF3 style maps as what you prefer, this will probably not be for you.


----------



## resis

The concept of this game is great, but I don't like leveling up. I want to be an efficient soldier, I want to choose a class/role, grab the necessary equipment and help my side as best as I can, instead I get a starter kit as if like my army was on budget, need to play for weeks to level up and get some decent gear. Game good, leveling boring.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> The concept of this game is great, but I don't like leveling up. I want to be an efficient soldier, I want to choose a class/role, grab the necessary equipment and help my side as best as I can, instead I get a starter kit as if like my army was on budget, need to play for weeks to level up and get some decent gear. Game good, leveling boring.


The mechanic of unlocking gear over time is in pretty much every multiplayer shooter these days..


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> AM I the only one that thinks this game is hard to get into? I played for maybe an hour a few days ago and there was some action going on I died a couple times and got a kill or two but after that I got lost and was like *** am I doing??? when I play a shooter game I want the map to load and get right into the action, this game looks like there is a lot of cool **** to do but if I cant jump in and start killing **** then this is not the game for me.
> The last free to play shooter I played was black light retribution and that was actually pretty enjoyable but was really looking forward to ps2 but I haven't found any reason to keep playing


grab a mic and join an outfit. http://www.planetside-universe.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10 much you solo, with little to no cooperation of other members of your faction, have very little chance of doing a lot in this game versus the sheer numbers of people that run in groups, coordinating over VOIP, etc. Even the smaller groups have a hard time if there is a large outfit on. The outfit I run with will literally have ~100 people in different squads, all coordinating with a single ops channel and do things on a planet-wide scale. If an infantry squad runs into armored, they will call in more armored.. if they run into air, they will call in more air, etc who can be there in a minute or so. maybe not for everyone, but it definitely made the game a lot more fun for me being part of something on that large of a scale, instead of just another grunt running along other grunts, all kind of lost as to where to go and what to do.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I got lost and was like *** am I doing? . . . I haven't found any reason to keep playing


Join an outfit and it becomes a different game.
Here's a list of outfits and what faction/server they play on:
http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/read-outfit-compilation-thread-info-needed-edition.47530/


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> The mechanic of unlocking gear over time is in pretty much every multiplayer shooter these days..


That's true and the reason I don't play them.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> That's true and the reason I don't play them.


New unlocks are a goal to play towards. If everyone had everything in the game available to them from day 1, the game would get stale very fast. It also rewards the avid players of the game. You can hold your own with the unlocks you can get within a few hours.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> New unlocks are a goal to play towards. If everyone had everything in the game available to them from day 1, the game would get stale very fast. It also rewards the avid players of the game. You can hold your own with the unlocks you can get within a few hours.


I remember the days where just playing the game was rewarding, no need to be artificially motivated by leveling and perks. In case of a massive sci-fi military game I'd like to assume a specific role from the beginning selecting the necessary efficient weapon system in order to be an efficient team member, instead of playing for personal leveling sake with the premise to do the former at some point in the future.
I feel like a Marine sent into the battlefield with a sub machine gun, so I may fight and earn a rifle some time later, so that I can finally do my job. It is as ridiculous as it sounds and this is what we are being fed with these days.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> I remember the days where just playing the game was rewarding, no need to be artificially motivated by leveling and perks. In case of a massive sci-fi military game I'd like to assume a specific role from the beginning selecting the necessary efficient weapon system in order to be an efficient team member, instead of playing for personal leveling sake with the premise to do the former at some point in the future.
> I feel like a Marine sent into the battlefield with a sub machine gun, so I may fight and earn a rifle some time later, so that I can finally do my job. It is as ridiculous as it sounds and this is what we are being fed with these days.


You're putting too much weight on the weapons you don't have. No unlock makes you some super-soldier, and pretty much all the starter weapons are capable of getting you a positive KDR. You're mentally handicapping yourself if you go into playing with that mindset. You think you're insanely gimped and are going to fail, so you do. The truth is that isn't true at all.

You can get the exact weapons you want with most of the unlocks you want within a day or two, easily. Of course fully fleshing-out takes time, but you'll be able to hold your ground in any situation by that point. Perks don't fix suck, and they also don't make gods.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I honestly do not understand why the TR frequently have a massive population difference on east servers (today on waterson it hit 41% TR)


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I honestly do not understand why the TR frequently have a massive population difference on east servers (today on waterson it hit 41% TR)


Change continent. Each faction tends to pool where they have the greatest numbers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I honestly do not understand why the TR frequently have a massive population difference on east servers (today on waterson it hit 41% TR)
> 
> 
> 
> Change continent. Each faction tends to pool where they have the greatest numbers.
Click to expand...

You don't understand. They had 41% _server population._ They did it to Mattherson a few days ago too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I honestly do not understand why the TR frequently have a massive population difference on east servers (today on waterson it hit 41% TR)


And yet, they call the NC the zerg.









Anyway, I got 41 kills in 3 hours today, not including the massive number of assists and all the aircraft I made run away (the Hawk is awesome). Had loads of fun. I would also like to point out, I treat the Vanu and TR as equals.










I'm usually too busy sacrificing myself to take down a tank or sunderer or make stupid scythes and liberators run away with my rockets to get a good K/D ratio, not to mention how assists don't go on your main record, but I have fun anyway.

Also, I thought this was funny:


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't understand. They had 41% _server population._ They did it to Mattherson a few days ago too.


Ya I understood. What I was saying is that one or more continents will favor your faction, regardless of what the overall server ratio is. If you're being smothered on one continent, switch it up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also, I thought this was funny:


I was hovering near one of those big bridges the other day taking people out, when all of a sudden one of those damn things landed right on me. What an embarrassing way to go.









One of their teammates yelled something like, "[name], that was freaking awesome".


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't understand. They had 41% _server population._ They did it to Mattherson a few days ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I understood. What I was saying is that one or more continents will favor your faction, regardless of what the overall server ratio is. If you're being smothered on one continent, switch it up.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also, I thought this was funny:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hovering near one of those big bridges the other day taking people out, when all of a sudden one of those damn things landed right on me. What an embarrassing way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of their teammates yelled something like, "[name], that was freaking awesome".
Click to expand...

All four of those kills are from landing on a Galaxy that was parked on top of a tech plant. I killed the galaxy and the 4 people inside. I was then gunned down by the 8 that got out in time.


----------



## Kaldari

Am I rickrolling yet? lol

100% Scythe so far this round.



*edit*: I post this and two nubs have flown into the side of me twice in a row. -.- 39 and 3

*edit #2*: and then I just had a friendly pod land right on top of me. This is insane. 39 and 4

*edit #3*: Rolling restarts. Guess I'm done for the night.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Like I said. 6 cores were in use.
> No one gives a crap about what you think the CPU is using. To prove to you how stupid your argument is, I should downclock my CPU to 2Ghz, then run the graph again. Since I am running at 5Ghz now, it should use 250% what it was using before. If I was using 40% of my CPU before, I should use 100% of it then. However, since PS2 only uses 6 cores and not 8, it will only use 75%.
> Do you understand now? Do you see how badly your horrible math skills hurt my brain when you don't take clock speed into account too? Do you honestly think that a stock 8320 will have the same usage as the one I have that is overclocked by 42%?


6 cores were not in use.

Look at this picture:
http://i47.tinypic.com/2ljmgck.png

BF3, that's a game that truly uses 5-6 cores. PS2 rarely goes above 50% usage on a 6 core. Windows just spreads the load of the 3 cpu bound threads over the 6 cores because it prevents overheating.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Like I said. 6 cores were in use.
> No one gives a crap about what you think the CPU is using. To prove to you how stupid your argument is, I should downclock my CPU to 2Ghz, then run the graph again. Since I am running at 5Ghz now, it should use 250% what it was using before. If I was using 40% of my CPU before, I should use 100% of it then. However, since PS2 only uses 6 cores and not 8, it will only use 75%.
> Do you understand now? Do you see how badly your horrible math skills hurt my brain when you don't take clock speed into account too? Do you honestly think that a stock 8320 will have the same usage as the one I have that is overclocked by 42%?
> 
> 
> 
> 6 cores were not in use.
> 
> Look at this picture:
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ljmgck.png
> 
> BF3, that's a game that truly uses 5-6 cores. PS2 rarely goes above 50% usage on a 6 core. Windows just spreads the load of the 3 cpu bound threads over the 6 cores because it prevents overheating.
Click to expand...

Windows does not do that, but ok, whatever helps you sleep better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Am I rickrolling yet? lol
> 
> 100% Scythe so far this round.
> 
> *edit*: I post this and two nubs have flown into the side of me twice in a row. -.- 39 and 3
> 
> *edit #2*: and then I just had a friendly pod land right on top of me. This is insane. 39 and 4
> 
> *edit #3*: Rolling restarts. Guess I'm done for the night.


Holy crap, 15 K/D? You were having a good day huh.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Windows does not do that, but ok, whatever helps you sleep better.


Yes, windows does "do that". Don't make yourself look foolish by talking about things you dont understand.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Yes, windows does "do that". Don't make yourself look foolish by talking about things you dont understand.


Remind me how you have 24 rep vs his 150.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Windows does not do that, but ok, whatever helps you sleep better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, windows does "do that". Don't make yourself look foolish by talking about things you dont understand.
Click to expand...

Games designed for single thread will always be single thread. Those that can use 2 threads will use 2 threads.

The only exception to this is when Windows offloads some of the kernel work for that process (IE; accessing ram, hdd, whatever) to another core as to not slow down the main process. This generally never goes over 5% usage on that core however, as it is a fairly simple task.

Windows does not care about the core temps. BIOS cares, if you tell it to, and you care. Windows will always keep one thread on one core because it would burn CPU time to transfer between cores.

A prime example of this is the interconnect between CPU sockets in multi-CPU boards. They make a LOT of overhead as it takes a lot of power to keep the 2 CPUs in sync enough. To have the needed Cache data. To have the instructions that are happening in the other core right now, to pause when done, to move it, and to start it up again on the other CPU. Although to a lesser extent, the same thing applies on a per-core basis. To avoid having to deal with this, Windows just keeps one thread on one core and calls it a day.

But ya, I don't know how Windows works.


----------



## hstanford1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Remind me how you have 24 rep vs his 150.


Naturally rep on OCN has a direct relation to intelligence.
Can someone bring me my helmet?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Yes, windows does "do that". Don't make yourself look foolish by talking about things you dont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me how you have 24 rep vs his 150.
Click to expand...

Because rep is the only judge of contribution/knowledge/experience.

Kaldari is obviously a good pilot, but I said it before and I will say it again the Scythe and VS small arms need to be balanced against the other factions better. Play 20 or so hours as TR or NC and you will understand.

Oh look I have more rep than most of you chatting in here I must be 100% right no one can disagree with me.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Windows does not care about the core temps. BIOS cares, if you tell it to, and you care. Windows will always keep one thread on one core because it would burn CPU time to transfer between cores.


1. Read more carefully. He never said windows "cares" (which I assume you mean: "monitors") about cpu core temps. This is what he wrote.
"PS2 rarely goes above 50% usage on a 6 core. Windows just spreads the load of the 3 cpu bound threads over the 6 cores because it prevents overheating."

2. No. Windows will not always keep a single threaded process assigned to only a single core. I can show you examples of a single threaded process running on two cores (not simulataneously on both cores of course). Just ask me and I will show screenshots.


----------



## paulerxx

With a 5770 HD I'm getting solid rates @ 1680x1050 with everything on high, shadows medium, no AA/AF, no motion blur/other, Vsync off and a FOV of 74..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Kaldari is obviously a good pilot, but I said it before and I will say it again the Scythe and VS small arms need to be balanced against the other factions better. Play 20 or so hours as TR or NC and you will understand.


I dunno, Scythes are the single easiest target when I'm shooting at the air besides a non-moving liberator, be it rockets or flak. Certainly easier to hit then the fast TR ones. Probably has something to do with their wide profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Windows does not care about the core temps. BIOS cares, if you tell it to, and you care. Windows will always keep one thread on one core because it would burn CPU time to transfer between cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Read more carefully. He never said windows "cares" (which I assume you mean: "monitors") about cpu core temps. This is what he wrote.
> "PS2 rarely goes above 50% usage on a 6 core. Windows just spreads the load of the 3 cpu bound threads over the 6 cores because it prevents overheating."
> 
> 2. No. Windows will not always keep a single thread assigned to only a single core. I can show you examples of a single thread running on two cores (not simultaneously of course). Just ask me and I will show screenshots.
Click to expand...

That implies that windows cares about overheating. It doesn't. There is nothing in windows itself to minimize heat. If you are not cooling your CPU well enough, windows will let it burn all night long.

To top it off, all 6 cores on my graph were in use simultaneously, they didn't "trade" on and off, meaning it both doesn't do it for the reason he started, and flat doesn't do what he stated.

You'll also notice how cores 7 and 8 never came into use, and there was no trading between active and non-active cores.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> You're putting too much weight on the weapons you don't have. No unlock makes you some super-soldier, and pretty much all the starter weapons are capable of getting you a positive KDR. You're mentally handicapping yourself if you go into playing with that mindset. You think you're insanely gimped and are going to fail, so you do. The truth is that isn't true at all.
> You can get the exact weapons you want with most of the unlocks you want within a day or two, easily. Of course fully fleshing-out takes time, but you'll be able to hold your ground in any situation by that point. Perks don't fix suck, and they also don't make gods.


Alright, I give it another try then.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't understand. They had 41% _server population._ They did it to Mattherson a few days ago too.
> And yet, they call the NC the zerg.


never understood this. every time I play, terran or vanu have much more pop than nc. even when i played the other races on different servers, it was always nc pushed into a little corner with less pop than the others. and nc weapons are bad compared to the vanu/tr counterpart (with a few exceptions, like the starter sniper) nc SHOULD zerg just to make it even lol


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That implies that windows cares about overheating. It doesn't. There is nothing in windows itself to minimize heat. If you are not cooling your CPU well enough, windows will let it burn all night long.
> To top it off, all 6 cores on my graph were in use simultaneously, they didn't "trade" on and off, meaning it both doesn't do it for the reason he started, and flat doesn't do what he stated.
> You'll also notice how cores 7 and 8 never came into use, and there was no trading between active and non-active cores.


It implies that the programmers care about cpu overheating. As you pointed out, windows (dont know about windows 8), in general, does not utilize cpu temps. Using multiple cores for a single threaded process should help distribute heat around the cpu a little better. I personally dont know if that's the main reason because stock cpu's normally should not be overheating, especially if cpu usage is not maxed.

All 6 cores were not in use simultaneously (or at least, most of the time, all 6 cores were not in use simultaneously). If all 6 cores were constantly in use simultaneously, then average cpu usage should be much higher. CPU usage would look like BF3.
Charts are a little confusing to look at because you can't discern when a thread switches from one core to another.
Charts can make a single threaded process look multi-threaded.

Do you still seriously believe PS2 can fully use 6 cpu cores, at the same time?
If so, then why is the overall cpu usage only around 30-50% on a 6 core cpu?
Why is core 1 only running at 70-80% usage? Why can't PS2 max a single core?
I will tell you the reason. core 1 is not maxed because windows moves that thread to some other idle core.
http://i47.tinypic.com/2zdq26t.png
http://i47.tinypic.com/2ljmgck.png


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Because rep is the only judge of contribution/knowledge/experience.
> *Kaldari is obviously a good pilot, but I said it before and I will say it again the Scythe and VS small arms need to be balanced against the other factions better. Play 20 or so hours as TR or NC and you will understand.*
> Oh look I have more rep than most of you chatting in here I must be 100% right no one can disagree with me.


I'm arguing this point as it actually is a more enjoyable and effects my day to day in the game more than what cores get used on my 1100t (4.1ghz stable.)

(the rep comment was sarcasm btw, I'm just tired of the "you don't know **** all" attitude around here.)

You know that TR small arms and NC long range rape vanus though eh? Seriously if you want to argue that the Vanu weapons are OP, you need to look at how well the TR are always doing at capping points. Their weapons are almost on par for the NCs for damage per second because their ROF is so high and the recoil isn't too bad either.

Vehicles I never really know which is better or worse, all I know is that I'm a sunday sundy driver and lightnings are terrifying.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

VS weapons are overpowered? This coming from TR players? Amusing.
Quote:


> In summary, the TR have the best pistol as their default.
> The VS have the best carbine as an upgrade, TR has best default.
> The TR have the best default AR, best AR is tied with each faction having a great one.
> Everyone gets access to the 200ms shotgun, so that's a tie.
> TR wins best Heavy AI special with the MCG. VS has best default LMG, TR ties for best LMG with the MSW-R.
> Snipers/SMGs/Scout rifles tied.
> Overall, the TR are overpowered, VS has the middle ground, and the NC has some good PR or something because their weapons require more burst fire.


That's using actual data, not getting outplayed and blaming their weapons.


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> VS weapons are overpowered? This coming from TR players? Amusing.
> That's using actual data, not getting outplayed and blaming their weapons.


TR basically cut me down in half a second if they get the drop on me as a VS. And sometimes if I don't land enough shots, they whip around and cut me in half. It's pretty nuts.

Stupid NC soldiers will spray at me, but I've been dropped in seconds with an NC Gauss.

Also Prowlers are jerks, and I hate them.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*
> 
> TR basically cut me down in half a second if they get the drop on me as a VS. And sometimes if I don't land enough shots, they whip around and cut me in half. It's pretty nuts.
> Stupid NC soldiers will spray at me, but I've been dropped in seconds with an NC Gauss.
> Also Prowlers are jerks, and I hate them.


I soloed a prowler yesterday in a MAX. That was fun. Got into melee range, jumped on it and fired. It went down eventually.

Also, I have effectively kamakazied 2 galaxies with scythes.


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I soloed a prowler yesterday in a MAX. That was fun. Got into melee range, jumped on it and fired. It went down eventually.
> Also, I have effectively kamakazied 2 galaxies with scythes.


I've done drop pod kills on galaxies, it put a smile on my face.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Because rep is the only judge of contribution/knowledge/experience.
> Kaldari is obviously a good pilot, but I said it before and I will say it again the Scythe and VS small arms need to be balanced against the other factions better. Play 20 or so hours as TR or NC and you will understand.
> Oh look I have more rep than most of you chatting in here I must be 100% right no one can disagree with me.


Please tell me what it is that a Scythe can do or has that the other fighters can't do or don't have? The Scythe is just a bigger target, if anything.

We definitely win on cool points though. We gots schwag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno, Scythes are the single easiest target when I'm shooting at the air besides a non-moving liberator, be it rockets or flak. Certainly easier to hit then the fast TR ones. Probably has something to do with their wide profile.


Yup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm a sunday sundy driver and lightnings are terrifying.


This is puntastic. I lol'd.


----------



## Psyrical

The shooting is horrible.


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> never understood this. every time I play, terran or vanu have much more pop than nc. even when i played the other races on different servers, it was always nc pushed into a little corner with less pop than the others. and nc weapons are bad compared to the vanu/tr counterpart (with a few exceptions, like the starter sniper) nc SHOULD zerg just to make it even lol


Awesome. I did choose the NC to play with. I always make the wrong choices.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> The shooting is horrible.


Seemed fine to me, mind going into detail? I've only played the game for 45minutes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That implies that windows cares about overheating. It doesn't. There is nothing in windows itself to minimize heat. If you are not cooling your CPU well enough, windows will let it burn all night long.
> To top it off, all 6 cores on my graph were in use simultaneously, they didn't "trade" on and off, meaning it both doesn't do it for the reason he started, and flat doesn't do what he stated.
> You'll also notice how cores 7 and 8 never came into use, and there was no trading between active and non-active cores.
> 
> 
> 
> It implies that the programmers care about cpu overheating. As you pointed out, windows (dont know about windows 8), in general, does not utilize cpu temps. Using multiple cores for a single threaded process should help distribute heat around the cpu a little better. I personally dont know if that's the main reason because stock cpu's normally should not be overheating, especially if cpu usage is not maxed.
> 
> All 6 cores were not in use simultaneously (or at least, most of the time, all 6 cores were not in use simultaneously). If all 6 cores were constantly in use simultaneously, then average cpu usage should be much higher. CPU usage would look like BF3.
> Charts are a little confusing to look at because you can't discern when a thread switches from one core to another.
> Charts can make a single threaded process look multi-threaded.
> 
> Do you still seriously believe PS2 can fully use 6 cpu cores, at the same time?
> If so, then why is the overall cpu usage only around 30-50% on a 6 core cpu?
> Why is core 1 only running at 70-80% usage? Why can't PS2 max a single core?
> *I will tell you the reason. core 1 is not maxed because windows moves that thread to some other idle core.*
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2zdq26t.png
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ljmgck.png
Click to expand...

You have zero proof, and the charts you link don't show any one thread giving up and handing it to another.

In fact, it proves my own point. All 6 cores are working at the same time. If they were trading off, you'd see 2 cores suddenly switch places in the graph, not have all of them be effectively flatline.

Also, programmers also don't care what temp you are. They assume full stock, both speed and cooling, and since stock cooling is enough for stock CPU, always, why should they care?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Because rep is the only judge of contribution/knowledge/experience.
> Kaldari is obviously a good pilot, but I said it before and I will say it again the Scythe and VS small arms need to be balanced against the other factions better. Play 20 or so hours as TR or NC and you will understand.
> Oh look I have more rep than most of you chatting in here I must be 100% right no one can disagree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what it is that a Scythe can do or has that the other fighters can't do or don't have? The Scythe is just a bigger target, if anything.
> 
> We definitely win on cool points though. We gots schwag.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno, Scythes are the single easiest target when I'm shooting at the air besides a non-moving liberator, be it rockets or flak. Certainly easier to hit then the fast TR ones. Probably has something to do with their wide profile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm a sunday sundy driver and lightnings are terrifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is puntastic. I lol'd.
Click to expand...

Scythes and whatever the floaty tank is called can both strafe.

Scythes pay for it with a larger target profile, and the floaty tanks pay for it with a non-rotating main gun. And it effectively glows in the dark from all the whatever is below it.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Scythes and whatever the floaty tank is called can both strafe.
> Scythes pay for it with a larger target profile, and the floaty tanks pay for it with a non-rotating main gun. And it effectively glows in the dark from all the whatever is below it.


So A and D on other fighters do nothing? The strafing is more yaw than anything. If I want to go from side to side with any real speed, I have to bank left or right and hit space bar. It's useless at low speed, and barely noticeable at speed.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Please tell me what it is that a Scythe can do or has that the other fighters can't do or don't have? The Scythe is just a bigger target, if anything.
> We definitely win on cool points though. We gots schwag.


This is something I always say to people as well when they call use overpowered. We are HUGE targets compared to the TR and NC. The TR have very tiny airframes, they can pull some pretty tricky movements that are hard to match but not impossible with good piloting.


----------



## Archammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> This is something I always say to people as well when they call use overpowered. We are HUGE targets compared to the TR and NC. The TR have very tiny airframes, they can pull some pretty tricky movements that are hard to match but not impossible with good piloting.


Just yesterday I was flying a liberator and was being chased by two scythes. I had my rear gunner shooting at them but they were doing a hell of a lot more than they were taking, so I flew into some mountain areas and started doing some fancy, han solo flying and caused one to crash.

rebinding yaw to a button also helps significantly.


----------



## Kaldari

As good as the game looks in general, I have to admit, some of the textures are downright 1999.


----------



## KyadCK

Headshot a TR HA at long distance with a Hawk today. Guy was just running around a hill. Considering no one what even near him, and it was an instant kill, I wonder what was going through his head when he saw "killed by rocket launcher".









Every once and a while, you can pull off something you just know would make someone throw their controller against a wall if it were a console game. It's always awesome.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Headshot a TR HA at long distance with a Hawk today. Guy was just running around a hill. Considering no one what even near him, and it was an instant kill, I wonder what was going through his head when he saw "killed by rocket launcher".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once and a while, you can pull off something you just know would make someone throw their controller against a wall if it were a console game. It's always awesome.


One of those situations for me was hovering outside an entrance to an enemy dome near those flight pads sticking out. If you go in and left on one side, you start hitting that jungle/water area. I have the IRNV, so I was able to see him glowing in there. Carefully lined up and sent a burst in. Nailed him, and I mean he was deep in there. I was like holy **** I hit him, and I bet he raged a little.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have zero proof, and the charts you link don't show any one thread giving up and handing it to another.
> In fact, it proves my own point. All 6 cores are working at the same time. If they were trading off, you'd see 2 cores suddenly switch places in the graph, not have all of them be effectively flatline.
> Also, programmers also don't care what temp you are. They assume full stock, both speed and cooling, and since stock cooling is enough for stock CPU, always, why should they care?


I did not make those charts but this is my understanding (which may or may not be correct).
The charts show average core usage (during a small amount of time) per core.
For example, 50% core usage means, during a small amount of time, the core was busy half of the time, and idle half of the time.
100% usage means the core was always busy and never idle.

In the charts, core 1 ranges from 70 to 80% usage. core 4 ranges from 20 to 30% usage.
Notice that core 1 + core 4 usage is close to 100%. That may be the same thread or maybe not.
When a thread switches from one core to another, the average usage does not switch.
The usage of one core will decrease and the other core will increase.

Neither I or you know what the intentions of Microsoft programmers are. Perhaps they care about cpu temps. Perhaps they dont care.
Don't be so certain that no programmers at Microsoft care about cpu temps.

If Planetside 2 can use 6 cpu cores at the same time, then why are so many people complaining about cpu performance in big battles?
6 core and 8 core cpu's should be performing well in big battles, but they are not.


----------



## qwertymac93

All I know is I'm pegged at sub 20fps with my sig rig at lowest settings.
The game is flat out unplayable.
This game requires some serious cpu power, even bf3 wasn't this bad.


----------



## Kaldari

I have to get this off my chest.

I AM SO ******* TIRED OF NUB PILOTS NOT WATCHING WHERE THEY'RE GOING AND CRASHING INTO THE SIDE OF ME.

It's happened like 7 times today. Makes me want to rage after 3 or 4 times.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> I did not make those charts but this is my understanding (which may or may not be correct).
> The charts show average core usage (during a small amount of time) per core.
> For example, 50% core usage means, during a small amount of time, the core was busy half of the time, and idle half of the time.
> 100% usage means the core was always busy and never idle.
> In the charts, core 1 ranges from 70 to 80% usage. core 4 ranges from 20 to 30% usage.
> Notice that core 1 + core 4 usage is close to 100%. That may be the same thread or maybe not.
> When a thread switches from one core to another, the average usage does not switch.
> The usage of one core will decrease and the other core will increase.
> Neither I or you know what the intentions of Microsoft programmers are. Perhaps they care about cpu temps. Perhaps they dont care.
> Don't be so certain that no programmers at Microsoft care about cpu temps.
> *If Planetside 2 can use 6 cpu cores at the same time, then why are so many people complaining about cpu performance in big battles?
> 6 core and 8 core cpu's should be performing well in big battles, but they are not.*


I honestly don't know, I use a hex core OC'd, never below 40fps in game, even at high res.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I honestly don't know, I use a hex core OC'd, never below 40fps in game, even at high res.


My 2600k never drops me below 45 fps even in the biggest battles.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> My 2600k never drops me below 45 fps even in the biggest battles.


Yeah but I'm on an eyefinity res









I seriously don't get the whining though, game's still playable at 25fps for me, and that was when a 200vs200man force smashed together at kahwatee amp station.


----------



## paulerxx

Performance is fine for me....Although the game won't launch at the moment.


----------



## Kaldari

3 of 4 flight pads open. I'm sitting still as night on the 4th reloading. Some dude flies right into me. How can people be this bad?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> 3 of 4 flight pads open. I'm sitting still as night on the 4th reloading. Some dude flies right into me. How can people be this bad?


It took me over 20 min to not land a liberator last night...


----------



## Kaldari

Does anyone know the speed increase you get from high speed airframe? I have one point in the dogfighting airframe, but I really think the speed will benefit me more if it's enough of an increase. I don't want to get too many certs sunk into one of these performance perks without being sure that's the one I want.

I did some Googling earlier and yesterday, but I can't find any exact percentages or numbers.

*edit*:

And adding to the bit earlier about Scythes being able to strafe when other aircraft can't, that isn't true. A and D are yaw. It doesn't make us go straight left or right, it turns us on axis.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resis*
> 
> Awesome. I did choose the NC to play with. I always make the wrong choices.


actually might be a good decision. from what I hear, they are planning on buffing some various aspects of NC weapons. and if you happen to be an infiltrator, you have the only default weapon that can 1 shot (headshot anything but a max)


----------



## X-Nine

Still unable to play the game. Apparently the developers don't know how to make a game that doesn't crash when a Logitech G13 is plugged into a USB port.







Not even going to bother unplugging, restarting, launching, and plugging the G13.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Still unable to play the game. Apparently the developers don't know how to make a game that doesn't crash when a Logitech G13 is plugged into a USB port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to bother unplugging, restarting, launching, and plugging the G13.


Download this and put it in the game's root directory.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1781004/dinput8.dll


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I have to get this off my chest.
> 
> I AM SO ******* TIRED OF NUB PILOTS NOT WATCHING WHERE THEY'RE GOING AND CRASHING INTO THE SIDE OF ME.
> 
> It's happened like 7 times today. Makes me want to rage after 3 or 4 times.


When SOE allows it, make a char on TR or NC and shoot at your fellow VS pilots for a while, then go back to the vanu and kill off everyone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have zero proof, and the charts you link don't show any one thread giving up and handing it to another.
> In fact, it proves my own point. All 6 cores are working at the same time. If they were trading off, you'd see 2 cores suddenly switch places in the graph, not have all of them be effectively flatline.
> Also, programmers also don't care what temp you are. They assume full stock, both speed and cooling, and since stock cooling is enough for stock CPU, always, why should they care?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not make those charts but this is my understanding (which may or may not be correct).
> The charts show average core usage (during a small amount of time) per core.
> For example, 50% core usage means, during a small amount of time, the core was busy half of the time, and idle half of the time.
> 100% usage means the core was always busy and never idle.
> 
> In the charts, core 1 ranges from 70 to 80% usage. core 4 ranges from 20 to 30% usage.
> Notice that core 1 + core 4 usage is close to 100%. That may be the same thread or maybe not.
> When a thread switches from one core to another, the average usage does not switch.
> The usage of one core will decrease and the other core will increase.
> 
> Neither I or you know what the intentions of Microsoft programmers are. Perhaps they care about cpu temps. Perhaps they dont care.
> Don't be so certain that no programmers at Microsoft care about cpu temps.
> 
> If Planetside 2 can use 6 cpu cores at the same time, then why are so many people complaining about cpu performance in big battles?
> 6 core and 8 core cpu's should be performing well in big battles, but they are not.
Click to expand...

Just to get this one fact straight: Microsoft and programmers do not care about CPU temp. It is not their problem. It is the job of the CPU maker to provide adequate cooling for the CPU so they do not pass "safe" temps at full load. Since the CPU will never pass max safe temp at full load, there is no reason for them to care.

They may care about the efficiency of their program, which will get the job done with less time, less energy, and less heat, but what temp their program or OS will run the CPU at... they can't know. It depends on the CPU model, the cooling, the motherboard, even the VID of the CPU. Instead they just rely on the fact that they can't overheat it, and the better the program runs, the better for everyone.

The portion of how usages are read is correct. It is the amount of time the Core was in use during the polling time.

Your understanding of how thread changes work is off however. To do it the way you are thinking, Windows would have to do one of 2 things.

1: It would need to constantly switch the program between the cores so fast that it is registered as partly on one, and partly on the other. This would burn so much CPU time it isn't even funny. You think Micro-stutter from Crossfire or SLI is bad? That's nothing compared to what would happen if Windows decided to do this.

It would go, in the best scenario, *Core 1* *transition *Core 2* *transition*. This is very inefficient, and would be at it's best using 50% of each core. Keep in mind that since time is a moving thing, you only get 100% of time regardless of how many cores you have. If your CPU gets 5 billion cycles per second, and 2 billion of your cycles this second are burned up, you still only have 3 billion cycles remaining in this second even if you change cores. Less in fact since the transition it self takes a relatively long period of time. There is zero reason to ever do this.

2: It would have to actually split the thread so that 2 cores could do the work of the thread. If you know how to do this, I'm sure Intel and AMD's CPU divisions, Microsoft, and just about any programmer in existence would love to hear from you.

What actually happens is that when a thread is no longer the main process, it can be moved to a different core while inactive and then be run there when it becomes active again. The effect from this that you would see on a graph is 2 of the lines switching places as the thread that caused 70% usage changed places with one of the other threads. Note that the change would only happen in the 30% that the main thread is inactive, assuming something else on that core was demanding enough attention that the first thread needed to be moved to get the amount of time it needs as well. The thread would then stay on the new core until it, again, is no longer the main thread and could be moved back or to another core for the same reason. Windows does not like moving things when it doesn't have to, that time is better suited to running the background processes and whatever else is on that core.

What _could_ happen however is that the threads are not all equal. Things can be split away from the main thread, such as networking, sound, and physics handling. These threads may not need 100% CPU power. Networking and Sound certainly don't. But the main heavy threads like physics, rendering, and collision detection would benefit from having them out of the way. This would make some threads use much less time then others.

Rendering may not be using 100% of a core because some of that time it is waiting on Collision Detection to tell it what happens. Collision detection might not use a full core because it's waiting on Physics to do it's job and tell it where the projectile hit first. Physics might not use a full core because it's waiting for information from networking about the position of another troop and when it fired.

Under this scenario, you will never see 100% CPU usage due to overhead in multi-threaded programming. It's to be expected. That does not mean, however, that 6 threads are not in use, it merely means that the 6 threads can not max out the 6 cores. The additional cores can help simply by giving parts of the program another place to be, and it is up to the skill of the programmer to ensure scaling is the best it can be.

Based on your graph, you might have been able to take those extra weak threads and pair them with the stronger threads to no consequence. However, windows will chose to leave those threads each on their own core simply because switching between processes on a core takes time, and if it evens out CPU time across the cores as best it can by dumping all background processes onto an unused core, even if the main process doesn't use all of the core it's on, it can take a sudden activity spike without stalling out the CPU causing a drop in frame rate. I believe it was Kaldari who posted a quote of this very reason earlier in this thread.

*TLDR: The ability to use 6 threads does not directly translate into the ability to max out 6 cores due to what the threads tasks may be, and just because a CPU doesn't max all 6 cores doesn't mean it can't use 6 threads.*


----------



## Kazumi

For those of you with strong rigs you can try the currently locked "ultra" setting. It forces alot of the process into the GPU which will help those with strong systems IMPROVE FPS..lol Sad that increasing settings can give HIGHER performance. I did this and it worked. Don't go below 60 FPS. Just google Planetside 2 Ultra setting config. You gotta do it through the .ini file.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> For those of you with strong rigs you can try the currently locked "ultra" setting. It forces alot of the process into the GPU which will help those with strong systems IMPROVE FPS..lol Sad that increasing settings can give HIGHER performance. I did this and it worked. Don't go below 60 FPS. Just google Planetside 2 Ultra setting config. You gotta do it through the .ini file.


Please elaborate. Googling too.

Do you mean in the "UsersOptions" file?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Still unable to play the game. Apparently the developers don't know how to make a game that doesn't crash when a Logitech G13 is plugged into a USB port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even going to bother unplugging, restarting, launching, and plugging the G13.
> 
> 
> 
> Download this and put it in the game's root directory.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1781004/dinput8.dll
Click to expand...

I shall give this a try. Thank you, +Rep


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> For those of you with strong rigs you can try the currently locked "ultra" setting. It forces alot of the process into the GPU which will help those with strong systems IMPROVE FPS..lol Sad that increasing settings can give HIGHER performance. I did this and it worked. Don't go below 60 FPS. Just google Planetside 2 Ultra setting config. You gotta do it through the .ini file.


Tried it. Made the game prettier, and I saw no performance hit. Good find.


----------



## Partol

KyadCK, since it seems you still think windows can not process a single active thread on more than one core, look at this.

single-threaded SuperPI mod1.5 XS running on my core i3 with hyperthreading off.
Whether this is efficient or not is a good topic for another discussion. Fact is ... this is how windows works.


As you probably already know, when we say "single threading", we dont necessarily mean there is only one thread.

Let's suppose there are two threads: primary and secondary.
Single-threading (serial processing) = primary thread stops processing while the secondary thread processes. Only one thread runs at one time.
Multi-threading (parallel processing) = both threads can process at the same time.

In the PS2 charts, core 1 (which appears to be the main thread) never reachs 100% usage. I can only think of two possible explanations for this. Either the thread running on core 1 has temporarily stopped processing or windows has "moved" that thread to another core.

Even if PS2 can use 6 cores (but not all at the same time), the fact that it currently can not use more than 3 cores at the same time is what really matters (in regards to overall performance).


----------



## Kaldari

One thing that really impresses me is the level of communication and community participation straight from the devs. That alone makes me want to support them. They show they're obviously reading everyone's feedback and working on each and every issue day-in, day-out.

Like this one:

Quote:


> I want to make this crystal clear.
> 
> We aren't done optimizing. We have tons of optimizations in the works, and a team of guys working on them.
> 
> We meet about them every day, sometimes multiple times a day. We review what you're saying.
> 
> As long as the frame rate is low, none of us are going to rest easy.
> 
> I personally have a system that I play on that is only getting 25fps in fights, and I refuse to upgrade the hardware... so this effects MY personal K/D ratio.
> 
> So any rumor that we don't care about a particular type of hardware, or aren't optimizing... squish it.
> 
> There is no conspiracy, and no rest. We simply have a lot of work to do.
> 
> If you hear someone saying it's easy, have them show you their game with hundreds of people and dozens of vehicles within a single 100 meter firefight. I'd happily accept their advice. *grin*
> 
> Tell them to ask someone who was in the original tech test how frame rate has advanced since then. That was a few months ago.
> 
> If frame rates are just too low, check back later. We'll still be kickin and frame rate will be higher.
> 
> For the rest of you, thanks as always for your patience and Keep the Faith.


You don't have to search hard for tons more like it. Real devs answer tons of questions every day.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Tell them to ask someone who was in the original tech test how frame rate has advanced since then. That was a few months ago.


Makes me laugh,as the tech test ran better than the release for me lol.


----------



## WarMacheen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I honestly don't know, I use a hex core OC'd, never below 40fps in game, even at high res.


My 2500k is only at 4.0 and I don't have any framerate issues, with every option maxed.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When SOE allows it, make a char on TR or NC and shoot at your fellow VS pilots for a while, then go back to the vanu and kill off everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to get this one fact straight: Microsoft and programmers do not care about CPU temp. It is not their problem. It is the job of the CPU maker to provide adequate cooling for the CPU so they do not pass "safe" temps at full load. Since the CPU will never pass max safe temp at full load, there is no reason for them to care.
> They may care about the efficiency of their program, which will get the job done with less time, less energy, and less heat, but what temp their program or OS will run the CPU at... they can't know. It depends on the CPU model, the cooling, the motherboard, even the VID of the CPU. Instead they just rely on the fact that they can't overheat it, and the better the program runs, the better for everyone.
> 
> The portion of how usages are read is correct. It is the amount of time the Core was in use during the polling time.
> 
> Your understanding of how thread changes work is off however. To do it the way you are thinking, Windows would have to do one of 2 things.
> 1: It would need to constantly switch the program between the cores so fast that it is registered as partly on one, and partly on the other. This would burn so much CPU time it isn't even funny. You think Micro-stutter from Crossfire or SLI is bad? That's nothing compared to what would happen if Windows decided to do this.
> It would go, in the best scenario, *Core 1* *transition *Core 2* *transition*. This is very inefficient, and would be at it's best using 50% of each core. Keep in mind that since time is a moving thing, you only get 100% of time regardless of how many cores you have. If your CPU gets 5 billion cycles per second, and 2 billion of your cycles this second are burned up, you still only have 3 billion cycles remaining in this second even if you change cores. Less in fact since the transition it self takes a relatively long period of time. There is zero reason to ever do this.
> 
> Normally as a thread gets a time slice (a period in which to use the core), it is granted whichever core [CPU] is determined to be most free by the operating system's scheduler. Yes, this is in contrast to the popular fallacy that the single thread would stay on a single core. This means that the actual thread(s) of an application might get swapped around to non-overclocked cores, and even underclocked cores in some cases. As you can see, changing the affinity and forcing a single-threaded CPU to stay on a single CPU makes a big difference in such scenarios. The scaling up of a core does not happen instantly, not by a long shot in CPU time. source: http://bitsum.com/pl_when_cpu_affinity_matters.php
> 
> 2: It would have to actually split the thread so that 2 cores could do the work of the thread. If you know how to do this, I'm sure Intel and AMD's CPU divisions, Microsoft, and just about any programmer in existence would love to hear from you.
> What actually happens is that when a thread is no longer the main process, it can be moved to a different core while inactive and then be run there when it becomes active again. The effect from this that you would see on a graph is 2 of the lines switching places as the thread that caused 70% usage changed places with one of the other threads. Note that the change would only happen in the 30% that the main thread is inactive, assuming something else on that core was demanding enough attention that the first thread needed to be moved to get the amount of time it needs as well. The thread would then stay on the new core until it, again, is no longer the main thread and could be moved back or to another core for the same reason. Windows does not like moving things when it doesn't have to, that time is better suited to running the background processes and whatever else is on that core.
> This is just complete nonsense an inactive thread isn't assigned to any core, that's why it is inactive, it's not doing any work. . And what do you mean with "main thread"? There is no main thread, there are just a certain amount of threads with a priority and after each time slice windows will choose new "ready to run" threads with high priority and assign them to a core.
> 
> What _could_ happen however is that the threads are not all equal. Things can be split away from the main thread, such as networking, sound, and physics handling. These threads may not need 100% CPU power. Networking and Sound certainly don't. But the main heavy threads like physics, rendering, and collision detection would benefit from having them out of the way. This would make some threads use much less time then others.
> Rendering may not be using 100% of a core because some of that time it is waiting on Collision Detection to tell it what happens. Collision detection might not use a full core because it's waiting on Physics to do it's job and tell it where the projectile hit first. Physics might not use a full core because it's waiting for information from networking about the position of another troop and when it fired.
> Under this scenario, you will never see 100% CPU usage due to overhead in multi-threaded programming. It's to be expected. That does not mean, however, that 6 threads are not in use, it merely means that the 6 threads can not max out the 6 cores. The additional cores can help simply by giving parts of the program another place to be, and it is up to the skill of the programmer to ensure scaling is the best it can be.
> Based on your graph, you might have been able to take those extra weak threads and pair them with the stronger threads to no consequence. However, windows will chose to leave those threads each on their own core simply because switching between processes on a core takes time, and if it evens out CPU time across the cores as best it can by dumping all background processes onto an unused core, even if the main process doesn't use all of the core it's on, it can take a sudden activity spike without stalling out the CPU causing a drop in frame rate. I believe it was Kaldari who posted a quote of this very reason earlier in this thread.
> *TLDR: The ability to use 6 threads does not directly translate into the ability to max out 6 cores due to what the threads tasks may be, and just because a CPU doesn't max all 6 cores doesn't mean it can't use 6 threads.* The point is that all threads combined use 50% of 6 cores. Run all 6 on 4 cores (1 additional core to handle spikes) and you'll get the exact same perfomance as with a 6 core or 8 core CPU.


I don't even know why i'm spending so much time looking up all those stuff :s. I guess this picture is appropriate 

EDIT: Finally found something to which you shouldn't have a counterargument.
Quote:


> With two cores, you should be getting to 100% usage on both. Three cores should also be close, but more than FOUR cores is not yet properly scaling. Because of the "bursty" nature of a game of this scale (three galaxy drops can add a lot of players quickly) in general we want 70% usage as an AVERAGE with the GPU at 90% or more. This puts the GPU in charge of the frame rate and give the CPU just enough breathing room to handle a sudden random spike that will happen when somebody (you know who you are) tries to drop 15 grenades into a group of people (or something similar).


http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/quick-note-on-optimization.49152/page-14#post-700390


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Doesn't change the fact that you will still see advantages on multicore systems. If it uses 6 cores, then it can use six freaking cores.

Will record my cpu graphs during runs this week with the unit. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KyadCK

Oi, you're actually going to make be cut out your arguments... Sigh...
Quote:


> Normally as a thread gets a time slice (a period in which to use the core), it is granted whichever core [CPU] is determined to be most free by the operating system's scheduler. Yes, this is in contrast to the popular fallacy that the single thread would stay on a single core. This means that the actual thread(s) of an application might get swapped around to non-overclocked cores, and even underclocked cores in some cases. As you can see, changing the affinity and forcing a single-threaded CPU to stay on a single CPU makes a big difference in such scenarios. The scaling up of a core does not happen instantly, not by a long shot in CPU time. source: http://bitsum.com/pl_when_cpu_affinity_matters.php


Means.... about nothing. It can not move that process until that process is inactive. I didn't say it couldn't, I said if it was going to use 100% of time on a core, it would not move it to another core, shooting itself in the foot on how much time it has to do it's job.

My argument this is responded to is a direct relation to his 70/30 split theory.
Quote:


> This is just complete nonsense an inactive thread isn't assigned to any core, that's why it is inactive, it's not doing any work. . And what do you mean with "main thread"? There is no main thread, there are just a certain amount of threads with a priority and after each time slice windows will choose new "ready to run" threads with high priority and assign them to a core.


1st sentence: Duh, that's why it can be "moved".

Main thread: Active thread at the point of time in question. All other threads to be run, but aren't, are background processes.

No arguments here, just misunderstanding the terms in use and on my part a bad way of explaining what I mean.
Quote:


> The point is that all threads combined use 50% of 6 cores. Run all 6 on 4 cores (1 additional core to handle spikes) and you'll get the exact same perfomance as with a 6 core or 8 core CPU.


Not the argument at hand. In fact, if you read the last part above the TL;DR, you would know I said this very thing. What was being argued is not if it can max 6 cores, but if the games uses 6 threads.
Quote:


> I don't even know why i'm spending so much time looking up all those stuff :s. I guess this picture is appropriate *snip*


Ya, basically.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> With two cores, you should be getting to 100% usage on both. Three cores should also be close, but more than FOUR cores is not yet properly scaling. Because of the "bursty" nature of a game of this scale (three galaxy drops can add a lot of players quickly) in general we want 70% usage as an AVERAGE with the GPU at 90% or more. This puts the GPU in charge of the frame rate and give the CPU just enough breathing room to handle a sudden random spike that will happen when somebody (you know who you are) tries to drop 15 grenades into a group of people (or something similar).
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/quick-note-on-optimization.49152/page-14#post-700390
Click to expand...

I don't need to argue with it, for the same reason stated above. However, again, Kaldari posted a quote not long ago that would explain things. There is nothing in that post that claims that PS2 can not use 6 threads. End of story. I would appreciate it if people would stop using that post as if it were magically proof against what I'm saying.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Footsteps are quite loud in PS2. Even when I walk slow, my footsteps are loud.
> Sometimes, I hear my own footsteps and turn around because I think someone is near me.
> A few times, I ran up behind a crocuched enemy and was surprised he did not turn to face me.
> I actually felt bad killing him because maybe he can't afford good audio.
> Over the past 1-2 days, I am seeing more upgraded people and vehicles.
> I welcome the upgrades because it makes enemies more challenging and harder to kill.
> And It makes me look forward to future upgrades for my character.
> Last night, I was defending a Vanu facility in an upgraded heavy tank. The upgraded gun was so awesome. We were kicking but against non-upgraded tanks. Best part of all, it was not even my tank. So far, I have spent no money at all on PS2, and yet, can still experience using upgraded vehicles.
> I have mixed feelings about upgraded uniforms. When my teammates wear camouflage, it's even harder for me to know if they are friend or foe. I felt very bad when I killed a camouflage wearing friendly medic who was hiding in the corner of a room while a huge fight was going on. In the confusion of battle, it's tempting to shoot anything which does not wear a friendly looking uniform. Hesitate for one second and you can die. Lately, I run around spamming Q on almost everyone I see. Do you have any spare batteries? LOL
> So far, my favorite weapon is the anti-personnel mine. I cant believe more people dont use them. Every time my mine kills some unlucky bastard, it puts a huge smile on my face. Sometimes, when we are surrounded by enemies, I toss an anti-personnel mine at them. It's hard to kill enemies with frag grenades because they see it and run away. With mines, I think they rarely see the mine and have little chance to avoid it. I bet most players dont even know what a mine looks like.


About footsteps. I can't believe people can't hear me... Sometimes when I'm bored and do what I call "Anti-Sniper Sniping" and go behind the snipers against my facility. I hear an enemy sniper running to the battle and I was running behind him for a while and he didn't notice me. I'm using onboard audio and its the same with my speakers or headphones (nothing special HD215's) I can walk back and forth, they just keep aiming at the facility. I feel bad killing them. I've been able to knife quite a few of them as well. Is this irregular? I also get freaked out about vehicles and tanks as I can hear them LONG before they are on my radar so I gotta keep hiding and stuff to verify its friendly or not...

And about custom uni's... my god, when I first started there were a lot of people wearing yellow-ish in vanu so I mowed down a bunch of friendlies without knowing







And its getting difficult in the middle of huge battles to not instinctively kill everything that moves if its not obvious or that stupid blue arrow authenticator doesn't want to kick in....

I've not seen anti-personnel mines yet







After I wasted all my first creds on my engineer without thinking, I decided to just play stock for a while and build them up and see what I like from others. This sounds a bit interesting (considering I've not come across one yet! so It might be a less used item right now me thinks).

Still addicted, even when getting killed repeatedly its just a blast. I'm loving to just push like a madman in raids now though, as so many people play it calm and cool, sometimes a few crazy pushers get's the rest to move in and it gets very fun! Wish more people were ballsy, though with how long it takes sometimes to get back into the fight, I can see why some would be a bit cautious.


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> About footsteps. I can't believe people can't hear me... Sometimes when I'm bored and do what I call "Anti-Sniper Sniping" and go behind the snipers against my facility. I hear an enemy sniper running to the battle and I was running behind him for a while and he didn't notice me. I'm using onboard audio and its the same with my speakers or headphones (nothing special HD215's) I can walk back and forth, they just keep aiming at the facility. I feel bad killing them. I've been able to knife quite a few of them as well. Is this irregular? I also get freaked out about vehicles and tanks as I can hear them LONG before they are on my radar so I gotta keep hiding and stuff to verify its friendly or not...


Yes, being able to change outfits is really stupid with friendly fire. I thought I finally figured out what my allies look like and suddenly there's idiots wearing the other team's colors.

I'd prefer they just turn off friendly fire for non-explosive weapons or something.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I also dislike the different color uniforms. I think no matter what you should be the color of your faction, it could be a different style or a mix but the primary color should be the factions color. On air vehicles it can also be a pain on a liberator or gal.


----------



## KyadCK

So, who wants to guess how this ended?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So, who wants to guess how this ended?


You had a tea party?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So, who wants to guess how this ended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a tea party?
Click to expand...

With the pilots who shot the missile after we all got back to the warpgate.


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Side question with this game.

Is anyone having color issues with it. Since I cant take a screen shot of it. I'll try to explain. In non SLi mode the game plays fine. But once I turn on SLi a red hue flickers through out the game not enough to notice it in battles but enough to see it when your standing still or on a black background or the menu screen.

I have checked with other games only the ones on steam seem to do this. LoL and Mech Warrior Online don't have this issue. So I don't know if its something with steam PS2 or my 2 460gtx I just got back from RMA..


----------



## Sethy666

Quick question.

Our outfit was being strafted to hell last night by a flight of Scythes. Clearly we didnt have much in the way of surface to air capabilities...

It seemed to me I was banging away at the Scythes with my humble Cycler with little to no effect.

Does small arms fire help in these situations?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Our outfit was being strafted to hell last night by a flight of Scythes. Clearly we didnt have much in the way of surface to air capabilities...
> 
> It seemed to me I was banging away at the Scythes with my humble Cycler with little to no effect.
> 
> Does small arms fire help in these situations?


Enough focused small arms fire can help.

What you really want though are AA rockets for your heavy assault (they probably won't land a kill, but anyone smart will run from a locked on rocket), and Flak guns for your MAXs. And engineers to keep them both supplied.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Enough focused small arms fire can help.
> What you really want though are AA rockets for your heavy assault (they probably won't land a kill, but anyone smart will run from a locked on rocket), and Flak guns for your MAXs. And engineers to keep them both supplied.


Thanks KyadCK, we had a couple of MAXs but I dont think they were configured as AA. Armour was our main concern... up until the air force showed up.

Man, we got our tails kicked clean across the map


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks KyadCK, we had a couple of MAXs but I dont think they were configured as AA. Armour was our main concern... up until the air force showed up.
> Man, we got our tails kicked clean across the map


Believe it or not, small arms fire can actually send a Scythe running if enough people shoot at it. One person isn't going to do much, but if there are 5 or 6 people on the ground and they all fire at it, they can do some damage.

As mentioned, a flak MAX will give you the best bang and can do the job by himself easily, but you can also hop in a Sunderer or tank near by for the top MG. If you can aim worth a damn, they do some pretty good damage as well. Fighters are actually pretty squishy. It just comes down to the accuracy of the people on the ground.The problem is most infantry think unloading at aircraft is a lost cause, so they don't even try. If they all banded together and shot, it could potentially save them. (only temporarily against me of course







)


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Tried it. Made the game prettier, and I saw no performance hit. Good find.


I had bad luck with it. I made the changes and lost around 10fps. Looks awesome though. Gamma is a bit high, so I set it back to default for that setting.

Could you paste in the settings you used? Most places I found said to have the textures as 0 and most other important items at 4.

Thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Tried it. Made the game prettier, and I saw no performance hit. Good find.
> 
> 
> 
> I had bad luck with it. I made the changes and lost around 10fps. Looks awesome though. Gamma is a bit high, so I set it back to default for that setting.
> 
> Could you paste in the settings you used? Most places I found said to have the textures as 0 and most other important items at 4.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Used the one that you'll find here:
http://forums.unitedoperations.net/index.php/topic/15148-planetside-2-ultra-settings/

Turned off ambient and motion blur and fixed some other settings, but left the other graphical ones alone.

Reason why it may have punished your system:


And I'm GPU bottlenecked.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Used the one that you'll find here:
> http://forums.unitedoperations.net/index.php/topic/15148-planetside-2-ultra-settings/
> Turned off ambient and motion blur and fixed some other settings, but left the other graphical ones alone.
> Reason why it may have punished your system:
> 
> And I'm GPU bottlenecked.


Ah, I was running AO and Motion blur. I only had my GPU at stock, plus like you said, only one GPU. The 'Ol 6970 may not be cutting it anymore. I'll have to find a good used one sometime for CF.









I'll take a look at the settings and try them out. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Tried it. Made the game prettier, and I saw no performance hit. Good find.


Figured it would help some folks out. It does take a pretty strong rig like I said though to get the extra looks and to see a improvement. If a system is struggling GPU wise, it won't benifit from this much if at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Ah, I was running AO and Motion blur. I only had my GPU at stock, plus like you said, only one GPU. The 'Ol 6970 may not be cutting it anymore. I'll have to find a good used one sometime for CF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a look at the settings and try them out. Thanks for the links!


Yea, a 6000 series not running CF would have issues. My suggestion is shadows disabled and you should get a good boost.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Tried it. Made the game prettier, and I saw no performance hit. Good find.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would help some folks out. It does take a pretty strong rig like I said though to get the extra looks and to see a improvement. If a system is struggling GPU wise, it won't benifit from this much if at all.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Ah, I was running AO and Motion blur. I only had my GPU at stock, plus like you said, only one GPU. The 'Ol 6970 may not be cutting it anymore. I'll have to find a good used one sometime for CF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a look at the settings and try them out. Thanks for the links!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, a 6000 series not running CF would have issues. My suggestion is shadows disabled and you should get a good boost.
Click to expand...

Did the Alt-F thing. It flickers between CPU and GPU fairly frequently. As a result, I lay claim to having found the perfect setup to not having a bottleneck.

In reality though, I'm glad I finally have a game I like that makes me max out my GPUs, OC and all. Means I have a reason to look forward to upgrades.









Also, as miffed as I am that they hid some settings like this... I do like that they put in some things for people who have the power to do it. And they did it without hurting the feelings of people who can still claim to have maxed out.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> My suggestion is shadows disabled and you should get a good boost.


To my surprise, it's lighting what made my system choke









Not kidding, everything maxed shadows to low, it ran like crap. Everything maxed, lighting to medium, butter smooth.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> To my surprise, it's lighting what made my system choke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not kidding, everything maxed shadows to low, it ran like crap. Everything maxed, lighting to medium, butter smooth.


Shadows and render quality seem to work for me. Dropping render quality to 80 keep frames high in heavy traffic areas. It is a hit to the visuals however.


----------



## Segovax

Wish I could figure out how to take screenshots.

Obviously I'm no Kaldari but I do OK. It literally took me half an hour and I gave up on screenshots I had to capture video, watch it, and then alt+prtsc and copy into paint.

Wow.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Wish I could figure out how to take screenshots.
> Obviously I'm no Kaldari but I do OK. It literally took me half an hour and I gave up on screenshots I had to capture video, watch it, and then alt+prtsc and copy into paint.
> Wow.


Figuring out how to take screenshots gave me a headache too. The "Screenshot" binding does nothing, funny enough. You have to scroll down in the same menu to "Start Image Capture". Change that to Print Screen, and you'll be good to go. The screenshots are made in C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2\ImageCaptureOutput.

Anyway, 5 KDR is good. It'll only get better as you unlock some perks.

I just had a pretty good night too.



Was going to shoot for 20 KDR, but I would die every time I got close. Said to hell with it for tonight.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oi, you're actually going to make be cut out your arguments... Sigh...
> Means.... about nothing. It can not move that process until that process is inactive. I didn't say it couldn't, I said if it was going to use 100% of time on a core, it would not move it to another core, shooting itself in the foot on how much time it has to do it's job.
> My argument this is responded to is a direct relation to his 70/30 split theory.
> 
> I just don't get it with you,  is hard proof that it does switch the thread around, how can you even argue with that?
> 
> 1st sentence: Duh, that's why it can be "moved".
> Main thread: Active thread at the point of time in question. All other threads to be run, but aren't, are background processes.
> No arguments here, just misunderstanding the terms in use and on my part a bad way of explaining what I mean.
> 
> Assuming you know everything about how Windows scheduling works you are again wrong here with your explanation. Thread != process.
> 
> Not the argument at hand. In fact, if you read the last part above the TL;DR, you would know I said this very thing. What was being argued is not if it can max 6 cores, but if the games uses 6 threads.
> Ya, basically.
> I don't need to argue with it, for the same reason stated above. However, again, Kaldari posted a quote not long ago that would explain things. There is nothing in that post that claims that PS2 can not use 6 threads. End of story. I would appreciate it if people would stop using that post as if it were magically proof against what I'm saying.
> Sigh, i didn't said it can't use 6 threads i said it can't fully use 6 cores. And if it can't use 6 cores then you wont notice any difference between running the game on a quad core or a 6 core. Hopefully in the future they'll manage to let the threads synchronise less often. But it isn't easy to do, i have written multi-threaded programs myself, it's very hard to maintain data integrity with few synchronisations. If they can manage that then the game will run a lot better on AMD cpus.


Final post. Sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

It doesn't run bad. I see all my cores above 80% most of the time. Thinkin if I throw another 7950 in here, will be at 60 24/7


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know how the game runs if you try to run it across 3 monitors??

I have one 670 FTW... think I can do it??


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know how the game runs if you try to run it across 3 monitors??
> I have one 670 FTW... think I can do it??


Im doing it with a 7950. I don't know if that helps you.


----------



## Kaldari

Holy crap..

If any of you are using the 1x reflex, listen. I've been using it since day one because I heard the NV had a really limited range. I saw a video showing the actual range, and it wasn't as bad as I thought, so I figured I would give it a shot. Even if I didn't like it, it was only 30 certs.

My accuracy with this gun has just gone up tremendously, especially at range. The difference is literally night and day. They obviously stick out more, which is nice, but I'm able to keep a way tighter pattern and get a much higher percentage of rounds on the target than before. I only tested it for 10 minutes, but that was enough for me. I was downing targets left and right at ranges that were a crapshoot before.

If you're using reflex, trust me.. switch.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Holy crap..
> If any of you are using the 1x reflex, listen. I've been using it since day one because I heard the NV had a really limited range. I saw a video showing the actual range, and it wasn't as bad as I thought, so I figured I would give it a shot. Even if I didn't like it, it was only 30 certs.
> My accuracy with this gun has just gone up tremendously, especially at range. The difference is literally night and day. They obviously stick out more, which is nice, but I'm able to keep a way tighter pattern and get a much higher percentage of rounds on the target than before. I only tested it for 10 minutes, but that was enough for me. I was downing targets left and right at ranges that were a crapshoot before.
> If you're using reflex, trust me.. switch.


NV scope and soft point ammo makes you destroy, save up for these two.


----------



## JMattes

What class we talking about? I am a noob lol


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> NV scope and soft point ammo makes you destroy, save up for these two.


I've had reflex, soft, and grip forever. I just never realized how much better the NV would be. It's mainly because of the reticle. That fine black line would be almost impossible to see if not for the high contrast brightness of the NV. It's the perfect combo of precision accuracy and making everyone a light bulb. I had just thought the NV was really distance limited as infantry. While it is limited, the limit is outside the effective range of my gun, so it doesn't matter at all. You can see out much further than I anticipated.


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I've had reflex, soft, and grip forever. I just never realized how much better the NV would be. It's mainly because of the reticle. That fine black line would be almost impossible to see if not for the high contrast brightness of the NV. It's the perfect combo of precision accuracy and making everyone a light bulb. I had just thought the NV was really distance limited as infantry. While it is limited, the limit is outside the effective range of my gun, so it doesn't matter at all. You can see out much further than I anticipated.


Well i just spent another 100 certs on my Scythe last night, and I mainly fly or snipe. But eventually I plan on getting one.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What class we talking about? I am a noob lol


I know medic guns can do it and I think light assault and engineer guns can but I don't know about others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I've had reflex, soft, and grip forever. I just never realized how much better the NV would be. It's mainly because of the reticle. That fine black line would be almost impossible to see if not for the high contrast brightness of the NV. It's the perfect combo of precision accuracy and making everyone a light bulb. I had just thought the NV was really distance limited as infantry. While it is limited, the limit is outside the effective range of my gun, so it doesn't matter at all. You can see out much further than I anticipated.


And depending on what is behind the enemy and what time of day it is you can still see them outside of its range, just gotta aim at the blurry blob looking thing.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Join an outfit and it becomes a different game.
> Here's a list of outfits and what faction/server they play on:
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/read-outfit-compilation-thread-info-needed-edition.47530/


Okay I may have to try this when I have time to play again!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Did the Alt-F thing. It flickers between CPU and GPU fairly frequently. As a result, I lay claim to having found the perfect setup to not having a bottleneck.
> In reality though, I'm glad I finally have a game I like that makes me max out my GPUs, OC and all. Means I have a reason to look forward to upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as miffed as I am that they hid some settings like this... I do like that they put in some things for people who have the power to do it. And they did it without hurting the feelings of people who can still claim to have maxed out.


Hah, I don't think an FX-8320 at 5GHz is going to be a bottleneck issues.









Haven't had a chance to mess with the settings anymore. I notice some other guys were talking about lighting as well. I'll make changes tonight a test.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone on an East Server that is in an Outfit?

I am currently on Jaeger looking for a group to play with..

Feel free to PM me


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Wish I could figure out how to take screenshots.
> Obviously I'm no Kaldari but I do OK. It literally took me half an hour and I gave up on screenshots I had to capture video, watch it, and then alt+prtsc and copy into paint.
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take screenshots gave me a headache too. The "Screenshot" binding does nothing, funny enough. You have to scroll down in the same menu to "Start Image Capture". Change that to Print Screen, and you'll be good to go. The screenshots are made in C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2\ImageCaptureOutput.
> 
> Anyway, 5 KDR is good. It'll only get better as you unlock some perks.
> 
> I just had a pretty good night too.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Was going to shoot for 20 KDR, but I would die every time I got close. Said to hell with it for tonight.
Click to expand...

Ya, I found that solution on the PS forums and it still didn't work and I was really pulling my hair out.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Figuring out how to take screenshots gave me a headache too. The "Screenshot" binding does nothing, funny enough. You have to scroll down in the same menu to "Start Image Capture". Change that to Print Screen, and you'll be good to go. The screenshots are made in C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2\ImageCaptureOutput.
> Anyway, 5 KDR is good. It'll only get better as you unlock some perks.
> I just had a pretty good night too.
> 
> Was going to shoot for 20 KDR, but I would die every time I got close. Said to hell with it for tonight.


What class do you play? And those cert points.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What class do you play? And those cert points.


I swap between light assault and Scythe most of the time. I may occasionally go Max if the situation calls for it.

As for the certs, I was saving 400 for something. I just hadn't spent them by that point.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> *Sigh, i didn't said it can't use 6 threads i said it can't fully use 6 cores.* And if it can't use 6 cores then you wont notice any difference between running the game on a quad core or a 6 core. Hopefully in the future they'll manage to let the threads synchronise less often. But it isn't easy to do, i have written multi-threaded programs myself, it's very hard to maintain data integrity with few synchronisations. If they can manage that then the game will run a lot better on AMD cpus.


Thank you for telling me exactly what I said. Would you like to start an argument that is actually an argument now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know how the game runs if you try to run it across 3 monitors??
> 
> I have one 670 FTW... think I can do it??


3x 1080p wide, the UI will completely bug out.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Ya, I found that solution on the PS forums and it still didn't work and I was really pulling my hair out.


May not be preferred option. But you could use afterburner or fraps etc. Quite a few 3rd party programs that will allow you to take screenshots. Does f12 for steam's in game capture not work with PS2?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 3x 1080p wide, the UI will completely bug out.


So this game doesnt support multi monitor gaming?


----------



## SMK

It does, it just doesn't calculate the fov correctly. It's still in a 16:9 format, causing the fov to look very constrained. It's something they're looking to correct, because editing the fov in the .ini has been banning people.


----------



## Sethy666

Was playing on Briggs server last night at Indar... It was so funny watching people learn to fly.

I present to you... Galaxy Shenanigans









I was watching this guy try to land, thinking I might hop a ride....



Naaah, I'll get there another way, I think..



It didnt end well. Everyone just turned on this guy and blew him to pieces.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Did the Alt-F thing. It flickers between CPU and GPU fairly frequently. As a result, I lay claim to having found the perfect setup to not having a bottleneck.
> In reality though, I'm glad I finally have a game I like that makes me max out my GPUs, OC and all. Means I have a reason to look forward to upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as miffed as I am that they hid some settings like this... I do like that they put in some things for people who have the power to do it. And they did it without hurting the feelings of people who can still claim to have maxed out.


Indeed. However keep in mind this is the DX9 model, the DX10 model has been promised to release in the near future. I'd guess once optimization is complete. So hopefully Q1 of next year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> To my surprise, it's lighting what made my system choke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not kidding, everything maxed shadows to low, it ran like crap. Everything maxed, lighting to medium, butter smooth.


This is a interesting concept and possible fix. I'll test this tonight with my outfit. We all got a wide range of rigs, so I'd like to hear the results. Shall update once we test!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know how the game runs if you try to run it across 3 monitors??
> I have one 670 FTW... think I can do it??


Runs, but it's not perfect FOV does not adjust correctly, and with the games optimization you should expect low performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Was playing on Briggs server last night at Indar... It was so funny watching people learn to fly.
> I present to you... Galaxy Shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching this guy try to land, thinking I might hop a ride....
> 
> Naaah, I'll get there another way, I think..
> 
> It didnt end well. Everyone just turned on this guy and blew him to pieces.


We stacked Galaxies upto the top of the dome a few nights ago, was the most insane thing I've seen in ages. Will have to post SC when I get off work tonight..lol!


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Was playing on Briggs server last night at Indar... It was so funny watching people learn to fly.
> I present to you... Galaxy Shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching this guy try to land, thinking I might hop a ride....
> 
> Naaah, I'll get there another way, I think..
> 
> It didnt end well. Everyone just turned on this guy and blew him to pieces.


I like to fly my Scythe upside down and even park like that often... hope people don't think I'm a newb haha. It's fun doing Top Gun style upside down fly-bys of friendlies. I'd try it to an nme... but I doubt they'd not notice me before I get in position









Sucks when you get the trolls who will get a load of people, fly up, and eject everyone from the vehicle to their deaths... Happens more often that I thought... I mean.. I could see if a gunner is doing nothing or AFK during a firefight or wasting ammo shooting friendlies, but to just do it at random just to TK... doing that a few times a week should get you an auto-ban or something... or revoke your ability to be a Pilot... Some sort of quick marking system or something to ID people who's passengers overwhelmingly get killed within 5 seconds of exiting... something...

In-game mods would be nice, I remember lots of in-game mods in previous SOE games.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Sucks when you get the trolls who will get a load of people, fly up, and eject everyone from the vehicle to their deaths... Happens more often that I thought... I mean.. I could see if a gunner is doing nothing or AFK during a firefight or wasting ammo shooting friendlies, but to just do it at random just to TK... doing that a few times a week should get you an auto-ban or something... or revoke your ability to be a Pilot... Some sort of quick marking system or something to ID people who's passengers overwhelmingly get killed within 5 seconds of exiting... something...
> In-game mods would be nice, I remember lots of in-game mods in previous SOE games.


You can't do that with a galaxy. Anyone getting kicked/jumping out of the galaxy uses an eject seat and does not take fall damage. If you're piling into a liberator that no one asked you to get into, chances are that tail gunner was the person going to gun and rather than take the time to explain to you that it's rude to just jump in vehicles at refueling stations, they'll just kill you by ejecting you and letting the gunner take the seat once they're in the air. You could eject on the landing pad, but half the people start shooting your liberator once you kick them, so easier to let them think they have the seat and then damage their K/D than dealing with a child who shoots friendlies just because they didn't get a seat in the aircraft of someone they have never met before and will never remember...


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> You can't do that with a galaxy. Anyone getting kicked/jumping out of the galaxy uses an eject seat and does not take fall damage. If you're piling into a liberator that no one asked you to get into, chances are that tail gunner was the person going to gun and rather than take the time to explain to you that it's rude to just jump in vehicles at refueling stations, they'll just kill you by ejecting you and letting the gunner take the seat once they're in the air. You could eject on the landing pad, but half the people start shooting your liberator once you kick them, so easier to let them think they have the seat and then damage their K/D than dealing with a child who shoots friendlies just because they didn't get a seat in the aircraft of someone they have never met before and will never remember...


I could understand if they need seats for others, and in some cases that could be true. But I'm talking about the people that do it to TK. Pick up any1 and everyone, fly up, and kick you. They could eject any time they want before they take off, yet, they will wait till they get as high as they can, then everyone goes bye bye.

I also don't think its cool to do a childish thing to someone to avoid someone possibly doing a childish thing... It's ugh... not the mature thing to do... But I do think that people should get dinged for excessive and obviously on purpose team damage. Especially at warp gates and such.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> You can't do that with a galaxy. Anyone getting kicked/jumping out of the galaxy uses an eject seat and does not take fall damage. If you're piling into a liberator that no one asked you to get into, chances are that tail gunner was the person going to gun and rather than take the time to explain to you that it's rude to just jump in vehicles at refueling stations, they'll just kill you by ejecting you and letting the gunner take the seat once they're in the air. You could eject on the landing pad, but half the people start shooting your liberator once you kick them, so easier to let them think they have the seat and then damage their K/D than dealing with a child who shoots friendlies just because they didn't get a seat in the aircraft of someone they have never met before and will never remember...
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand if they need seats for others, and in some cases that could be true. But I'm talking about the people that do it to TK. Pick up any1 and everyone, fly up, and kick you. They could eject any time they want before they take off, yet, they will wait till they get as high as they can, then everyone goes bye bye.
> 
> I also don't think its cool to do a childish thing to someone to avoid someone possibly doing a childish thing... It's ugh... not the mature thing to do... But I do think that people should get dinged for excessive and obviously on purpose team damage. Especially at warp gates and such.
Click to expand...

1: The most people you can TK are 2. Dropping from a galaxy does not kill you, and it is a legit way to drop people on to a base.

2: You can not kick out certain people. You can do one of two things;
-- 1: Kick everyone (locked)
-- 2: Kick everyone not in your platoon (Squad/Platoon only)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Was playing on Briggs server last night at Indar... It was so funny watching people learn to fly.
> I present to you... Galaxy Shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching this guy try to land, thinking I might hop a ride....
> 
> Naaah, I'll get there another way, I think..
> 
> It didnt end well. Everyone just turned on this guy and blew him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to fly my Scythe upside down and even park like that often... hope people don't think I'm a newb haha. It's fun doing Top Gun style upside down fly-bys of friendlies. I'd try it to an nme... but I doubt they'd not notice me before I get in position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks when you get the trolls who will get a load of people, fly up, and eject everyone from the vehicle to their deaths... Happens more often that I thought... I mean.. I could see if a gunner is doing nothing or AFK during a firefight or wasting ammo shooting friendlies, but to just do it at random just to TK... doing that a few times a week should get you an auto-ban or something... or revoke your ability to be a Pilot... Some sort of quick marking system or something to ID people who's passengers overwhelmingly get killed within 5 seconds of exiting... something...
> 
> In-game mods would be nice, I remember lots of in-game mods in previous SOE games.
Click to expand...

Heh, we should meet on a server, we can do some stunt flying between a Reaver and Scythe.









And pay for the stealth upgrades, most people won't notice.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> I could understand if they need seats for others, and in some cases that could be true. But I'm talking about the people that do it to TK. Pick up any1 and everyone, fly up, and kick you. They could eject any time they want before they take off, yet, they will wait till they get as high as they can, then everyone goes bye bye.
> I also don't think its cool to do a childish thing to someone to avoid someone possibly doing a childish thing... It's ugh... not the mature thing to do... But I do think that people should get dinged for excessive and obviously on purpose team damage. Especially at warp gates and such.


Easy way to avoid it: Don't get into a lib that's just parked there. Trolling a max of 2 people per minute isn't really something that people do when there's other options, so if a lib is just sitting there, 8/10 times the gunner's already been found and is respawning/reclassing/ect, 1/10 times the pilot's looking for a gunner in chat, and that last 1/10 is made up of equal parts trolls and people who want a gunner but for some reason won't advertise it... Since you can't set the default vehicle state to anything other than unlocked, it's not something you actively think about until someone reminds you.

Get an outfit, and only fly with someone you know. Lib pilot is one of, if not the hardest roles in the entire game to do well, and it's neigh impossible to do above average without excessive communication with your gunner. Why would you want to have a random pilot?

As for people "possibly" damaging your lib as retaliation for getting kicked out, it's roughly 3/5 that'll do it, and 5/5 need to learn not to jump into gunner positions that they're not invited to. Jump in the back of one of the zerg gals or sundies, fine, but if something is likely to be reserved, don't take it.

As for excessive teamkilling, I agree that it shouldn't be tolerated, but I think the situation you're describing is more along the lines of penalizing rudeness than teamkilling. The vehicle crashers/flippers at the warpgates do need to be dealt with, but they're not the same people that do what you're upset about.


----------



## Sethy666

I took the liberty of trying to jump into a lib the other night (excuse the pun). It wouldnt take me and got a message to the effect of "You are not authorized blah, blah".

So I took the hint and found another ride.

Up until now, I didnt know any of the info that Apocalypse has provided in the above post. Thanks man.


----------



## Fuell

Hackers and cheaters are getting pretty bad quite fast. You can count AimBots and glitchers (running and warping about 10 feet off the ground while as an infantry?) lots of forced lag (people who move perfectly fine till you shoot at them, then are flashing all over the place like they were on/off/on/off cloaking... with no cloak... (reminds me of when I went as "Blinky!!!" in Cosmic rift cause I used to hold the cloak button down and just flash over and over)

Hope SOE gets a grip on this fast, it's really ruining the first mmo I've been into in about a year or more...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Hackers and cheaters are getting pretty bad quite fast. You can count AimBots and glitchers (running and warping about 10 feet off the ground while as an infantry?) lots of forced lag (people who move perfectly fine till you shoot at them, then are flashing all over the place like they were on/off/on/off cloaking... with no cloak... (reminds me of when I went as "Blinky!!!" in Cosmic rift cause I used to hold the cloak button down and just flash over and over)
> Hope SOE gets a grip on this fast, it's really ruining the first mmo I've been into in about a year or more...


https://twitter.com/j_smedley/status/276312177906962432


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Hackers and cheaters are getting pretty bad quite fast. You can count AimBots and glitchers (running and warping about 10 feet off the ground while as an infantry?) lots of forced lag (people who move perfectly fine till you shoot at them, then are flashing all over the place like they were on/off/on/off cloaking... with no cloak... (reminds me of when I went as "Blinky!!!" in Cosmic rift cause I used to hold the cloak button down and just flash over and over)
> Hope SOE gets a grip on this fast, it's really ruining the first mmo I've been into in about a year or more...


I haven't noticed blatant hacking, mind you I generally am rolling around in a vanguard but still.

I do occasionally see people warping, and tanks flying through the air but that comes down to weird server lag issues.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm not sure I'm a fan of this game lol, I tried it out for a bit but it just makes me want to play BF2142 which this feels like a knocked-off version of :/


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm a fan of this game lol, I tried it out for a bit but it just makes me want to play BF2142 which this feels like a knocked-off version of :/


Hmmm, horses for courses, I guess.

It took me a few hours to get the hang of it and Im still dying more than Im kill'in









Its been said before but I will state it again... its really not a SP game. To get thew maximum fun out of this game you need to roll with a team.

Im not in a position to join an 'official' outfit, I just hit 'insert' and hook up to a random one but thats where the game shines.

Stick with it for more than 'a bit', its got a steep learning curve, if you havent played this type of game before.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hmmm, horses for courses, I guess.
> It took me a few hours to get the hang of it and Im still dying more than Im kill'in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been said before but I will state it again... its really not a SP game. To get thew maximum fun out of this game you need to roll with a team.
> Im not in a position to join an 'official' outfit, I just hit 'insert' and hook up to a random one but thats where the game shines.
> Stick with it for more than 'a bit', its got a steep learning curve, if you havent played this type of game before.


Most don't require a high level of skill you just need to be able to follow orders and stick with the group.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Most don't require a high level of skill you just need to be able to follow orders and stick with the group.


Absolutely









Sticking with the group if often the hardest thing to do... especially the rapid deployement type teams.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking with the group if often the hardest thing to do... especially the rapid deployement type teams.


Just get in an nice outfit that uses Teamspeak and roll with them. Other then that rapid deployement teams are pretty effective


----------



## Unstableiser

Well I mentioned BF2142, which is this kind of game I meant quite the opposite, it doesn't seem as tactical or to require such teamwork and skill.


----------



## Kaldari

I have to chime in on this because it seems like every person or review who talks about having fun in this game always says you need to intimately integrate yourself into a team and follow orders. I don't know if this is because people get bored easily without a social element being ever-present, or if many people just aren't able to comprehend the strategy of the game and think for themselves. But I just simply don't find this true at all.

Regardless of whether you're piloting, driving, or infantry, you'll typically go to the same, logical places. There are three things to look at on the map that will tell you where you need to go next: flashing zones, enemy-held zones (obvious, I know), and enemy prevalence in any given zone. Know the relationship between the three will help you prioritize a route and plan of action after spawning.

Flashing zones with low enemy prevalence (yellowish) of your faction's color are many times just a lone wolf trying to solo cap while no one's looking. I'll stop by any of these on my way to a hot zone to neutralize whoever is there and defend the area from being taken. It's typically quick, free exp. You could start scoring quicker if you just went straight to the big battles, but it doesn't take long. Take a couple-minute hit for the team.

After sorting that out, it's on to the the real fighting. The goal is to take enemy territory. That should be a no-brainer. The main bit of strategy I would inject into this as you're getting a feel for the map after spawning is if there are any cut-off points. What I mean by this is any one zone that you could take that would cut the other side off from a large chunk of their territory and thus their resources. Look at the enemy prevalence and just see what you can do in this regard. If nothing, then just go on to one of the hot points. The battlefield is a living, breathing thing, so you'll just have to get a feel for which one you're needed at at any given time.

There's more I could go into, but my main point is that you can be effective and have plenty of fun solo. Actually, you can be more effective than most by just having a few free thoughts of your own instead of purely subscribing to the sheeple gameplay.

*edit*:

To add a quick thought onto this - use Sunderers. Get the cheap perk that makes it a mobiles spawn point, look for a target of opportunity with the different map filters, as stated, and get your team flowing into a zone quickly. The difference between you just riding up to a zone solo and trying to take it and setting up a Sunderer in an inconspicuous location can easily mean the difference in taking it or not.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I have to chime in on this because it seems like every person or review who talks about having fun in this game always says you need to intimately integrate yourself into a team and follow orders. ~snip~.
> *edit*:
> To add a quick thought onto this - use Sunderers. Get the cheap perk that makes it a mobiles spawn point, look for a target of opportunity with the different map filters, as stated, and get your team flowing into a zone quickly. The difference between you just riding up to a zone solo and trying to take it and setting up a Sunderer in an inconspicuous location can easily mean the difference in taking it or not.


To be honest, I havent played any MMOs of this size before, this is my first. To a newbie, this is a huge game and the learning curve is steep.

I think it helpful to tag along with a team and actually learn the mechanics of the world and game play. Once you get the hang of things, lone wolf can be fun but speaking for myself, it was harder to get into the game, start off, playing solo.

I dont think its a matter of having a sheep mentality, its just an option, just as lone wolfing is. Both are fun and both have thier rewards.

You raise some good points but I think they are assuming the player is well versed in game play, maps and mechanics. But yeah your right, its more social for some people.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> To be honest, I havent played any MMOs of this size before, this is my first. To a newbie, this is a huge game and the learning curve is steep.
> I think it helpful to tag along with a team and actually learn the mechanics of the world and game play. Once you get the hang of things, lone wolf can be fun but speaking for myself, it was harder to get into the game, start off, playing solo.
> I dont think its a matter of having a sheep mentality, its just an option, just as lone wolfing is. Both are fun and both have thier rewards.
> You raise some good points but I think they are assuming the player is well versed in game play, maps and mechanics. But yeah your right, its more social for some people.


Well a person learning the ropes of the game is in no way what I was referring to. I was just contrasting what all the reviews and many seem to agree about, that being ever-part of the hive mind is necessary to have fun in this game. While it is a fun way to play, it is far from necessary if you know what to look for and know what you're doing.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Just get in an nice outfit that uses Teamspeak and roll with them. Other then that rapid deployement teams are pretty effective


To be fair,that is balls(the TS part)

Some of the best fun I have had is with total randoms in a squad driving across Indar(one guy was singing Chris Rea's "driving home for christmas")as much as we all told him to shut the hell up,we stuck to him like glue,i.e. a proper squad,not bad for a bunch of randoms using the built in VOIP.

To me,that is one of the main attractions of this game,I love rolling with my outfit(even though we suck),but the chance that you can sometimes just "click" with total randoms is EPIC.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> To me,that is one of the main attractions of this game,I love rolling with my outfit(even though we suck),but the chance that you can sometimes just "click" with total randoms is EPIC.


It's what makes the game for me. I don't play serious enough to want to get into an actual Outfit and such. I might join one just for the sake of it and learn but right now, auto-join a squad and hope you find some people that know the slightest about teamwork and its a blast.

But thats just me, I can't get super serious. On a side note for anyone fairly new to the game reading newer comments. Please make sure to EQUIP your cert after you buy it... Took me a whole 2 days of saying that my sniper rifle felt no different after getting forward grip before I realized I didn't actually have it equipped to my gun (I know... I'm such a newb...) Oh well, everyone does something dumb... thats mine. That and forgetting I had pistol ammo and running blindly at a max swiping my knife for the fun of it after my rifle ran out







Didn't turn out so well, though I connected with 2

I find some people just need a little nudge to make a good push. Someone to blindly run in taking out people left and right. Sometimes being a max and sacrificing yourself to take out 4 -5 defenders can be the turning point and allow your squad to make a push and overwhelm. I don't mind being the sacrifice. In fact, I find you earn cert points and get more kills when you get in peoples face and reckless.

I also love melee with a Max. Something about killing someone with a backhand slap thats so appealing.


----------



## JMattes

Just for all those people screaming hackers..

I have found myself once in awhile being warped forward due to server lag and seen some pretty crazy stuff but I caulk it up to server glitches.. I've put in 20hrs+ and haven't come across anyone that Id say is glitching....

Mind you I'm sure its out there.. but its not affecting my game play..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Just get in an nice outfit that uses Teamspeak and roll with them. Other then that rapid deployement teams are pretty effective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair,that is balls(the TS part)
Click to expand...

Well, if in-game chat didn't suck so bad...


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, if in-game chat didn't suck so bad...


You know, I personally don't understand this sentiment. It's not top-notch quality, but it's not much lower than Vent, Mumble, or TS. The in-game VOIP seems more than adequate, but for some reason everyone always thinks the built-in VOIP is always crap in every game. I gotta say, when the platoon I was in switched from in-game to TS3 one afternoon, I heard no difference in anything that was happening, especially since half the time we still ended up using in-game since not everyone switched to TS anyway...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, if in-game chat didn't suck so bad...
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I personally don't understand this sentiment. It's not top-notch quality*, but it's not much lower than Vent, Mumble, or TS.* The in-game VOIP seems more than adequate, but for some reason everyone always thinks the built-in VOIP is always crap in every game. I gotta say, when the platoon I was in switched from in-game to TS3 one afternoon, I heard no difference in anything that was happening, especially since half the time we still ended up using in-game since not everyone switched to TS anyway...
Click to expand...

I here by claim that you have never actually used TS, Mumble, or Vent, simply because of the complete LOL of that statement.

It is good enough to understand the other person... barely. It is not even close to any TS/Mumble server that has the quality bar up even half way. If you heard no difference, you need to invest in something better then a banana as your headset.

When I first started using PS2 in-game chat, I thought the distortion was intentional. Oh boy was I was I sad to learn that they are too cheap to spare the few extra kbps to actually sound reasonable. I get that it's 2000 players per server, but still... They obviously know it's crap since they've "raised the quality" at least once in the past, not that it helped much...


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm not sure I'm a fan of this game lol, I tried it out for a bit but it just makes me want to play BF2142 which this feels like a knocked-off version of :/


To be honest, this game is still fairly the same as the Original Planetside. So if anything BF2142 would have been a knock off. However I will agree BF2142 was a great game, and it's a shame they let that department of the BF franchise die/rott. However Planetside 2 takes a good approach, once you figure out how the battles work, you can start thinking more in depth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well a person learning the ropes of the game is in no way what I was referring to. I was just contrasting what all the reviews and many seem to agree about, that being ever-part of the hive mind is necessary to have fun in this game. While it is a fun way to play, it is far from necessary if you know what to look for and know what you're doing.


I really dislike your opinion. Mostly with you refering to people as a "hive mind" Their is no hive mind. It's called teamwork, not just following orders blindly. If you join a good squad/platoon the leader is thinking of what's best to "win" not how to control your gameplay. They give direction, and order to a attack. If you were on the AU server I'd say come join me for a night. I lead daily platoons that litterally have a que to get into it. Alot of folks want to be part of a "team" and working as a team is very rewarding and exciting. Something about organizing 48 players devided into 24 tanks rolling in a formation. I'm fine with people playing solo, I practice late at night solo. But if someone only wishes to play solo, then I don't think Planetside is the game for them.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You know, I personally don't understand this sentiment. It's not top-notch quality, but it's not much lower than Vent, Mumble, or TS. The in-game VOIP seems more than adequate, but for some reason everyone always thinks the built-in VOIP is always crap in every game. I gotta say, when the platoon I was in switched from in-game to TS3 one afternoon, I heard no difference in anything that was happening, especially since half the time we still ended up using in-game since not everyone switched to TS anyway...


I will agree it's function. It might not be the best, but it does allow for communication if some folks don't join the teamspeak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I here by claim that you have never actually used TS, Mumble, or Vent, simply because of the complete LOL of that statement.
> It is good enough to understand the other person... barely. It is not even close to any TS/Mumble server that has the quality bar up even half way. If you heard no difference, you need to invest in something better then a banana as your headset.
> When I first started using PS2 in-game chat, I thought the distortion was intentional. Oh boy was I was I sad to learn that they are too cheap to spare the few extra kbps to actually sound reasonable. I get that it's 2000 players per server, but still... They obviously know it's crap since they've "raised the quality" at least once in the past, not that it helped much...


I think your being hypercritical on the speak. You also have to consider the players mic quality and the receivers network. I can clearly make out most of my outfit of over 60 members. Our primary is Teamspeak but we do come across situations when we use in-game. I won't debate it's amazing. however I won't support that it's of such terrible quality that you cannot use it, I believe it's the fact that it's a F2P that every gamer with half built systems and camera mics are trying to use it.


----------



## Driftingnfsc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just for all those people screaming hackers..
> I have found myself once in awhile being warped forward due to server lag and seen some pretty crazy stuff but I caulk it up to server glitches.. I've put in 20hrs+ and haven't come across anyone that Id say is glitching....
> Mind you I'm sure its out there.. but its not affecting my game play..


the glitches get annoying at times...still like the game though









the terrain is annoying, when u try going up an incline that is too steep...feels like the character is drunk

i occasionally see enemies flashing on and off walking right past me...they normally don't shoot at me, but earlier today...one of those flashing/teleporting enemies shot at me and killed me...

people on atv's are invisible

sometimes i get killed by invisible people (and no, they are not recons) although this happens in bf3 aswell, hinting that it might just be lag. (recording with fraps confirms that invisible people are killing me T.T)

also, one of the most annoying things...for the first 10-20 mins, i get a wonderful 60-70fps average, but after that, everything becomes noticeably laggier and fps drops to and average of 30-40fps ): (overheating not an issue, max temp on gpu is 66°C and cpu is at 45°C)

other than all these issues, i love this game







cp takes forever to build up ):


----------



## Segovax

The hackers bug me too but they aren't that common on Genudine. It's pretty obvious when you run into them though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I here by claim that you have never actually used TS, Mumble, or Vent, simply because of the complete LOL of that statement.
> It is good enough to understand the other person... barely. It is not even close to any TS/Mumble server that has the quality bar up even half way. If you heard no difference, you need to invest in something better then a banana as your headset.
> When I first started using PS2 in-game chat, I thought the distortion was intentional. Oh boy was I was I sad to learn that they are too cheap to spare the few extra kbps to actually sound reasonable. I get that it's 2000 players per server, but still... They obviously know it's crap since they've "raised the quality" at least once in the past, not that it helped much...
> 
> 
> 
> I think your being hypercritical on the speak. You also have to consider the players mic quality and the receivers network. I can clearly make out most of my outfit of over 60 members. Our primary is Teamspeak but we do come across situations when we use in-game. I won't debate it's amazing. however I won't support that it's of such terrible quality that you cannot use it, I believe it's the fact that it's a F2P that every gamer with half built systems and camera mics are trying to use it.
Click to expand...

Perhaps a little bit.

It's not mic quality the majority of the time... I roll with WMD, 2 platoons plus an air platoon when they get in gear. I've heard my squad/platoon leaders talk in both TS and in-game. It's the game that messes it up. If someone is hard to understand on TS, they are pretty much nothing but static in-game.

As for network... I have a 6mbps/768kbps connection, and what I actually get is closer to 5mbps/512kbps. 2 people can play in the house at the same time, plus TS for both, and not get any lag even in the big fights. Voice does not eat up that much.

Both of those are extremely poor excuses.

In WMD, both are used as well. Things that don't concern anyone outside the squad stays in squad chat, stuff like that. It's usable, but it sucks.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Perhaps a little bit.
> It's not mic quality the majority of the time... I roll with WMD, 2 platoons plus an air platoon when they get in gear. I've heard my squad/platoon leaders talk in both TS and in-game. It's the game that messes it up. If someone is hard to understand on TS, they are pretty much nothing but static in-game.
> As for network... I have a 6mbps/768kbps connection, and what I actually get is closer to 5mbps/512kbps. 2 people can play in the house at the same time, plus TS for both, and not get any lag even in the big fights. Voice does not eat up that much.
> Both of those are extremely poor excuses.
> In WMD, both are used as well. Things that don't concern anyone outside the squad stays in squad chat, stuff like that. It's usable, but it sucks.


I don't doubt your connect is fine, I just said that it really depends on the connection of the sender and receiver. maybe I could have exxplained it better. If a player has a poor upload and it's getting taxed by the battle the game will prioritize the gameplay over the VOIP quality. Sadly the VOIP has a ways to go, But considering the fact they implamented multi level VOIP and have been working on improving it bit my bit. I think it will mature along with PS2. We just need to keep the issue alive, and keep expressing that it IS a good option, it just needs improvements.


----------



## ezikiel12

In-game voip has worked flawlessly. The only time it sounds bad is when people turn there mics up to loud and it distorts or if you turn your voice volume up to loud. You have to play with the volume settings a bit, but once you get it set it sounds like your on a perfectly acceptable phone call. People don't realize that the voice receive volume settings cause major distortion and then







all over the forums about how the voip sucks.

Side note: This game redefines the FPS genre. I've heard of too many people complaining about the learning curve being too steep because they have to look up a few things to understand how certain things work. they have a series of tutorial videos on their youtube page that explain the game, takes maybe 15 minutes to skim through and bam, no more "zomg it's too complicated I don't know what to do."


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I really dislike your opinion. Mostly with you refering to people as a "hive mind" Their is no hive mind. It's called teamwork, not just following orders blindly. If you join a good squad/platoon the leader is thinking of what's best to "win" not how to control your gameplay. They give direction, and order to a attack. If you were on the AU server I'd say come join me for a night. I lead daily platoons that litterally have a que to get into it. Alot of folks want to be part of a "team" and working as a team is very rewarding and exciting. Something about organizing 48 players devided into 24 tanks rolling in a formation. I'm fine with people playing solo, I practice late at night solo. But if someone only wishes to play solo, then I don't think Planetside is the game for them.


What about the term hive mind is so offensive to you? What logic are you following where "They give direction, and order to a attack" isn't related to "how to control your gameplay"? That's exactly what direction and attack orders do.

Saying the game is a teamwork effort goes without saying. No one person is going to take an entire continent. My point is you can be just as effective, if not more so, if you analyze things for yourself much of the time and plug holes or fill ranks as needed. If you can't see that or see how people could have fun doing that, well I'm sorry (not really).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Perhaps a little bit.
> It's not mic quality the majority of the time... I roll with WMD, 2 platoons plus an air platoon when they get in gear. I've heard my squad/platoon leaders talk in both TS and in-game. It's the game that messes it up. If someone is hard to understand on TS, they are pretty much nothing but static in-game.
> As for network... I have a 6mbps/768kbps connection, and what I actually get is closer to 5mbps/512kbps. 2 people can play in the house at the same time, plus TS for both, and not get any lag even in the big fights. Voice does not eat up that much.
> Both of those are extremely poor excuses.
> In WMD, both are used as well. Things that don't concern anyone outside the squad stays in squad chat, stuff like that. It's usable, but it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt your connect is fine, I just said that it really depends on the connection of the sender and receiver. maybe I could have exxplained it better. If a player has a poor upload and it's getting taxed by the battle the game will prioritize the gameplay over the VOIP quality. Sadly the VOIP has a ways to go, But considering the fact they implamented multi level VOIP and have been working on improving it bit my bit. I think it will mature along with PS2. We just need to keep the issue alive, and keep expressing that it IS a good option, it just needs improvements.
Click to expand...

I was using my connection as an example because I am below average, and I'm pushing 2 games and TS at the same time. Download will be a much greater problem for people playing PS2 then upload. All that's needed for upload is their own position, orientation, speed, and maybe client-side hit detection, which is the easiest way to compensate for most lag in FPS games. That's really very little. Big battles will not hinder the player's upload, because that data is sent once to the server, then out to everyone. It may hinder their download, as they become flooded with information about everyone and every thing in the area, but considering how well it runs on my connection, I'm thinking SOE took care of that.

The rest, agreed. They raised the quality once, there's no reason to think they won't do it again if people keep complaining about it and they find ways to optimize it over time.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I here by claim that you have never actually used TS, Mumble, or Vent, simply because of the complete LOL of that statement.
> It is good enough to understand the other person... barely. It is not even close to any TS/Mumble server that has the quality bar up even half way. If you heard no difference, you need to invest in something better then a banana as your headset.


You would be incredibly incorrect. I have all three of those programs installed, along with Skype, and use them all interchangeably. They seriously aren't leagues better than the in-game chat. I've already agreed they are better, but you're blowing it way out of proportion. ezikiel12's quote is pretty much how it is. I also have a Xonar sound card paired with a JVC HARX900 headset, so my hardware isn't a problem. The only way you can "barely" understand the other person, is if they've cranked up the volume on their mic (which causes more distortion) and English isn't your first language.

There's been numerous times where someone in Mumble has talked through Mumble and in-game voice at the same time, and with the 2-second delay between the two, you can hear the quality of both at the same time, and while yes the in-game voice has distortion due to whatever cause, it doesn't destroy the quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*
> 
> In-game voip has worked flawlessly. The only time it sounds bad is when people turn there mics up to loud and it distorts or if you turn your voice volume up to loud. You have to play with the volume settings a bit, but once you get it set it sounds like your on a perfectly acceptable phone call. People don't realize that the voice receive volume settings cause major distortion and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all over the forums about how the voip sucks.


----------



## Kavster12

Can somebody please give me UPDATED step by step instructions on how to enable the Ultra settings? I cant seem to get it to work with guides made about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I am going to have to disagree with the quality of the in-game chat being even remotely close to good. It is terrible, to the point of MOST transmissions sounding like someone is trying to talk while digesting their mic. Every VOIP program I have used (skype, ts, vent, mumble) is of a much better quality. Even an in-game comparison between TS3 and proximity chat made TS3 clear, while the same transmission over in-game chat was where whole words were missed (I would have probably had no clue as to the basic whole of the message if I hadn't also heard it on TS3) to the point of I have just turned in-game chat off so I don't have to here the mess of sounds from the few outfit members who keybind TS+ingame or the random pubs using proximity chat. Game is good, chat is awful, and for me at least, unusable. Others might have better outcomes than I did, but this was the reason I joined an outfit and made sure it used external chat services.


----------



## jtom320

I like this game a lot. I really reallyh really like running around in my Cylon fighter Sythe with Rocket pods.

But.. it is all about the zerg. Not teamwork, not teamspeak and most definitely not skill. The side with higher numbers basically always wins. I'm still having a ton of fun with it like I said but yeah I think maybe there are ways to fix this with the map design but I really don't know.

What I do know is tech plant stalemates are super annoying and there really needs to be more then two doors going in if you are going to have a hundred people on the side. The Light Assaults getting in through the shields don't count either considering there are tanks spawning there every 15 seconds and it's basically certain death if you fly in.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I am going to have to disagree with the quality of the in-game chat being even remotely close to good. It is terrible, to the point of MOST transmissions sounding like someone is trying to talk while digesting their mic. Every VOIP program I have used (skype, ts, vent, mumble) is of a much better quality. Even an in-game comparison between TS3 and proximity chat made TS3 clear, while the same transmission over in-game chat was where whole words were missed (I would have probably had no clue as to the basic whole of the message if I hadn't also heard it on TS3) to the point of I have just turned in-game chat off so I don't have to here the mess of sounds from the few outfit members who keybind TS+ingame or the random pubs using proximity chat. Game is good, chat is awful, and for me at least, unusable. Others might have better outcomes than I did, but this was the reason I joined an outfit and made sure it used external chat services.


I absolutely agree with this. I can't believe there are people defending it. It is terrible, in my experience.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I like this game a lot. I really reallyh really like running around in my Cylon fighter Sythe with Rocket pods.
> But.. it is all about the zerg. Not teamwork, not teamspeak and most definitely not skill. The side with higher numbers basically always wins. I'm still having a ton of fun with it like I said but yeah I think maybe there are ways to fix this with the map design but I really don't know.
> What I do know is tech plant stalemates are super annoying and there really needs to be more then two doors going in if you are going to have a hundred people on the side. The Light Assaults getting in through the shields don't count either considering there are tanks spawning there every 15 seconds and it's basically certain death if you fly in.


they could make a population% cap per continent, where all incoming people get placed on an underpopulated continent and won't let high pop faction warp in until it's close to being equal again. this of course would start the problem of squads not being able to be on same continent if part was population locked (even though they could just ALL join the under-popped one, I'm sure it would get a lot of complaints anyway). IMO, the small amount of bonus resource and XP for being outnumbered is not worth much, should be continent-based (I think it's server-based, not sure tho) and worth a bit more. 'oh yay, I get 102xp per kill instead of 100, that makes me feel a LOT better about being outnumbered by a decent margin'


----------



## Kaldari

Figured I would try to Twitch live-streaming thing. I've never done anything like this before. Let me know if it's too low res. I have it set to the lowest setting so it lags me the least. I'll mainly be flying Scythe, with some light assault in between piloting.

http://www.planetside2.com/game-streams?stream=ryderov

*edit*: having a rough start. first scythe got destroyed in about 2 minutes and blue is turtling like a sob.

*edit 2*: VS is just getting smacked on this continent. no matter where I go there's a convoy of red or blue tanks and equal amounts of air support. I'll try to tough it out a little bit more.. if nothing gives I'll just switch continent. it's literally impossible to go anywhere without being outnumbered 20 to 1.

*edit 3*: I've been in here over an hour and VS hasn't taken one new territory since I started playing. lol uhhhhh time to switch continents

I have to wait until my RAM gets here to overclock my CPU. Twitch just lags my game too much.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Figured I would try to Twitch live-streaming thing. I've never done anything like this before. Let me know if it's too low res. I have it set to the lowest setting so it lags me the least. I'll mainly be flying Scythe, with some light assault in between piloting.
> http://www.planetside2.com/game-streams?stream=ryderov
> *edit*: having a rough start. first scythe got destroyed in about 2 minutes and blue is turtling like a sob.
> *edit 2*: VS is just getting smacked on this continent. no matter where I go there's a convoy of red or blue tanks and equal amounts of air support. I'll try to tough it out a little bit more.. if nothing gives I'll just switch continent. it's literally impossible to go anywhere without being outnumbered 20 to 1.


Are you on Matherson? Cause I just logged due to these exact reasons. If so you should PM me your info as I don't have anyone I fly with yet.


----------



## Nw0rb

OCN Team speak 74.91.115.145 We have a VS squad going on waterson everyone is welcome to join up anytime and play with us. Hope to see you some of you in there.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> OCN Team speak 74.91.115.145 We have a VS squad going on waterson everyone is welcome to join up anytime and play with us. Hope to see you some of you in there.


I totally would but I already have 20 hours in a VS character on matherson. If anyone is playing there though feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> OCN Team speak 74.91.115.145 We have a VS squad going on waterson everyone is welcome to join up anytime and play with us. Hope to see you some of you in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally would but I already have 20 hours in a VS character on matherson. If anyone is playing there though feel free to shoot me a PM.
Click to expand...

Mattherson NC, I'll etch my message on my bullet.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Are you on Matherson? Cause I just logged due to these exact reasons. If so you should PM me your info as I don't have anyone I fly with yet.


I'm on Waterson.


----------



## KyadCK

So... I can understand why the Vanu were so annoyed with us on Esamir today...


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> they could make a population% cap per continent, where all incoming people get placed on an underpopulated continent and won't let high pop faction warp in until it's close to being equal again. this of course would start the problem of squads not being able to be on same continent if part was population locked (even though they could just ALL join the under-popped one, I'm sure it would get a lot of complaints anyway). IMO, the small amount of bonus resource and XP for being outnumbered is not worth much, should be continent-based (I think it's server-based, not sure tho) and worth a bit more. 'oh yay, I get 102xp per kill instead of 100, that makes me feel a LOT better about being outnumbered by a decent margin'


I think the bonus should be to damage and health, which, if I remember correctly, is how it was done in PS1. XP will come with that.


----------



## Nw0rb

Should be a few of us on during the day if anyone wants to join us. we are on waterson VS


----------



## crucifix85

played it and uninstalled. Hard to kill people at when its a slide show.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> played it and uninstalled. Hard to kill people at when its a slide show.


your rig can't handle it? It'd help us if you filled out your specs using the rig builder.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> played it and uninstalled. Hard to kill people at when its a slide show.


what was the point in this post? to inform us that you have a bad computer? or to tell us you don't know how to change options to get better fps?


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> your rig can't handle it? It'd help us if you filled out your specs using the rig builder.


i realized my CPU was clocked at 2.3ghz and it should have been at 3.3ghz. That will probably get me 20ish fps in heavy battles which is still unacceptable.

Here the quick and dirty

AMD Athlon II X4 @ 3.3ghz
4 gigs of ram
6850 at 850/1025
1440x900


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> i realized my CPU was clocked at 2.3ghz and it should have been at 3.3ghz. That will probably get me 20ish fps in heavy battles which is still unacceptable.
> Here the quick and dirty
> AMD Athlon II X4 @ 3.3ghz
> 4 gigs of ram
> 6850 at 850/1025
> 1440x900


You've been here since 2010 and STILL can't figure out how to build your rig to show below your posts?

Well, let's be frank. The game is CPU intensive. You having your CPU DOWN CLOCKED to 2.3Ghz is a primary reason WHY you're having issue. With your GPU and Resolution you should not see 20 FPS. What you need to do is lower your settings, reduce the Draw distance in the useroption.ini file to 1000.00 and reduce your Render distance to about 1/2 the default.

If you don't even attempt to edit settings, and just go "WAAAHHHH my PC can't handle this, so I'm gonna have a fit" Then gaming is not for you. You didn't even give the game a chance, nor did you make any attempt to adjust it so you can play.


----------



## Jess94

Does anyone know if I unlock someone on one character, that is unlocked on any new or different characters I make on other servers?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jess94*
> 
> Does anyone know if I unlock someone on one character, that is unlocked on any new or different characters I make on other servers?


No.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> No.


I learned that the hard way, with a camo I bought (for some reason I had SC on the account, I don't recall ever buying them). I then switched back to my old server (Lithcorp), and I've learned to love it


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jess94*
> 
> Does anyone know if I unlock someone on one character, that is unlocked on any new or different characters I make on other servers?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that the hard way, with a camo I bought (for some reason I had SC on the account, I don't recall ever buying them). I then switched back to my old server (Lithcorp), and I've learned to love it
Click to expand...

This actually makes me a little uncomfortable. I don't like how you can spend so much Station Cash and only be able to use it on one single character.


----------



## Jess94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jess94*
> 
> Does anyone know if I unlock someone on one character, that is unlocked on any new or different characters I make on other servers?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned that the hard way, with a camo I bought (for some reason I had SC on the account, I don't recall ever buying them). I then switched back to my old server (Lithcorp), and I've learned to love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This actually makes me a little uncomfortable. I don't like how you can spend so much Station Cash and only be able to use it on one single character.
Click to expand...

Exactly.. I spent $7 on buying 1 weapon for my tank and now I can't change servers without kissing my $7 goodbye... lame


----------



## Bilco

They are looking into making it so certain unlocks are account wide and adding server transfers for a fee.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> They are looking into making it so certain unlocks are account wide and adding server transfers for a fee.


Holy crap would I be happy if they made this happen.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bilco*
> 
> They are looking into making it so certain unlocks are account wide and adding server transfers for a fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap would I be happy if they made this happen.
Click to expand...

Yes, this would be very good.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Well, my armor column got a lil bored today. Decided to play keep away with a liberator.


----------



## KyadCK

This is how you tailgate folks.



Get three times better gas mileage this way too.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

O.O the speed...


----------



## X-Nine

Been playing it a bit, I've found that I quite like the Infiltrator spot, however, I'm finding it hard to get aquainted with squads who split up completely, go wherever, and how impossible the northern parts of Esimar are to navigate with a hover tank.

Last night, I drove down a cliff and my tank flipped on its roof. Couldn't get out, luckily a couple of nice people came and got it tipped enought to where I could get out and abandon the stupid thing.

Other than that, it's pretty fun, but I think the prices are insane for unlocks. 7 bucks for a gun? C'mon now.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Been playing it a bit, I've found that I quite like the Infiltrator spot, however, I'm finding it hard to get aquainted with squads who split up completely, go wherever, and how impossible the northern parts of Esimar are to navigate with a hover tank.
> 
> Last night, I drove down a cliff and my tank flipped on its roof. Couldn't get out, luckily a couple of nice people came and got it tipped enought to where I could get out and abandon the stupid thing.
> 
> Other than that, it's pretty fun, but I think the prices are insane for unlocks. 7 bucks for a gun? C'mon now.


Seven bucks for a gun on *one* character. It's absolutely freaking ridiculous.


----------



## Bacheezi

While I agree 7 dollars is a bit much, it is the standard F2P model for FPS games. The vast majority of guns in the game, minus certain vehicle weapons, are complete side grades. I'm in a massive outfit on Connery, and I've never heard anyone ever say "this stock gun is terrible, get gun X" and we play NC, our guns are all garbage.

Only weapon I think should be 250-300 SC / 250-300 Certs is the skyguard and the secondary weapons on the ESF's.


----------



## willis888

The starting gun for Lightnings, starting 2ndary gun for tanks, and starting main turret for Liberators are sort of crap. Also, A2G or A2A rockets are a straight upgrade over a fighter's default afterburner droptank.

But all default infantry weapons work well enough. The starter NC LMG is disappointing up close, but it has the highest damage per shot and the highest semi-automatic accuracy, making it a powerful battle rifle at medium range. The TR and VS default sniper rifles suck at sniping, but perform adequately when used as a shotgun.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Well, my armor column got a lil bored today. Decided to play keep away with a liberator.


How is eyefinity working out for you? Are you having issues with the UI at all?
I know I am, I'm not playing PS2 with eyefinity enabled cus I can't read the menus. Also the game hates my crossfire too.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> How is eyefinity working out for you? Are you having issues with the UI at all?
> I know I am, I'm not playing PS2 with eyefinity enabled cus I can't read the menus. Also the game hates my crossfire too.


Absolutely no issues, there's certain things that the bezel correction makes annoying in the UI, but that's with any game. I maintain playable frames (above 30) 100% of the time, usually above 40.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Absolutely no issues, there's certain things that the bezel correction makes annoying in the UI, but that's with any game. I maintain playable frames (above 30) 100% of the time, usually above 40.


Well, I'm glad that it's working well for you. Has it always or did you have to fiddle with things?
I wish it did on my system. Maybe I need to try it out again as I haven't in a while and there have been a few patches since.
But then Crossfire doesn't work well at all. Game starts displaying wierd flashing squares all over the screen after about 30min. of play. Running one card, no issues at all.

Other than the game not running optimally on my rig, I'm really happy playing the game. I couldn't say enough good things about it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Absolutely no issues, there's certain things that the bezel correction makes annoying in the UI, but that's with any game. I maintain playable frames (above 30) 100% of the time, usually above 40.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad that it's working well for you. Has it always or did you have to fiddle with things?
> I wish it did on my system. Maybe I need to try it out again as I haven't in a while and there have been a few patches since.
> But then Crossfire doesn't work well at all. Game starts displaying wierd flashing squares all over the screen after about 30min. of play. Running one card, no issues at all.
> 
> Other than the game not running optimally on my rig, I'm really happy playing the game. I couldn't say enough good things about it.
Click to expand...

His eyefinity is only 3x 1280x1024, not 3x 1920x1080. 3x 1080 will bug out everything.


----------



## jtom320

Some guns I think are pretty decent upgrades. The VX67/serpent is an amazing carbine for the Vanu. If you want to play Infil it's also definitely worth stepping up to a bolt action. All of them are pretty decent but I like the ghost since it allows you to put lower sights on it. The 4x is especially nice. I've found in most games that the 7-12x scopes are pretty useless simply because that's a very rare engagement distance in an FPS.

The rocketpods are an absolute must if you want to fly and the turbo laser is a really good upgrades on the main gun for the scythe as well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some guns I think are pretty decent upgrades. The VX67/serpent is an amazing carbine for the Vanu. If you want to play Infil it's also definitely worth stepping up to a bolt action. All of them are pretty decent but I like the ghost since it allows you to put lower sights on it. The 4x is especially nice. I've found in most games that the 7-12x scopes are pretty useless simply because that's a very rare engagement distance in an FPS.
> 
> The rocketpods are an absolute must if you want to fly and the turbo laser is a really good upgrades on the main gun for the scythe as well.


Not to mention lock-on rockets for Heavy Assault. If you even want to think of being able to make aircraft go away without being a burster max or skyguard, you'll need them.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some guns I think are pretty decent upgrades. The VX67/serpent is an amazing carbine for the Vanu. If you want to play Infil it's also definitely worth stepping up to a bolt action. All of them are pretty decent but I like the ghost since it allows you to put lower sights on it. The 4x is especially nice. I've found in most games that the 7-12x scopes are pretty useless simply because that's a very rare engagement distance in an FPS.
> 
> The rocketpods are an absolute must if you want to fly and the turbo laser is a really good upgrades on the main gun for the scythe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention lock-on rockets for Heavy Assault. If you even want to think of being able to make aircraft go away without being a burster max or skyguard, you'll need them.
Click to expand...

True that sir. I want to play with some of you guys. But to be honest the station cash per one character thing has me scared away from making a toon on another server.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some guns I think are pretty decent upgrades. The VX67/serpent is an amazing carbine for the Vanu. If you want to play Infil it's also definitely worth stepping up to a bolt action. All of them are pretty decent but I like the ghost since it allows you to put lower sights on it. The 4x is especially nice. I've found in most games that the 7-12x scopes are pretty useless simply because that's a very rare engagement distance in an FPS.
> 
> The rocketpods are an absolute must if you want to fly and the turbo laser is a really good upgrades on the main gun for the scythe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention lock-on rockets for Heavy Assault. If you even want to think of being able to make aircraft go away without being a burster max or skyguard, you'll need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that sir. I want to play with some of you guys. But to be honest the station cash per one character thing has me scared away from making a toon on another server.
Click to expand...

Which server are you on again? There's a VS group on Waterson, and I play with Jach11, Rev, Sniper, and BritishBob as NC on Mattherson sometimes.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> True that sir. I want to play with some of you guys. But to be honest the station cash per one character thing has me scared away from making a toon on another server.


What server are you on now? Kyad and I play on Mattherson and the unit plays on Waterson.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Some guns I think are pretty decent upgrades. The VX67/serpent is an amazing carbine for the Vanu. If you want to play Infil it's also definitely worth stepping up to a bolt action. All of them are pretty decent but I like the ghost since it allows you to put lower sights on it. The 4x is especially nice. I've found in most games that the 7-12x scopes are pretty useless simply because that's a very rare engagement distance in an FPS.
> 
> The rocketpods are an absolute must if you want to fly and the turbo laser is a really good upgrades on the main gun for the scythe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention lock-on rockets for Heavy Assault. If you even want to think of being able to make aircraft go away without being a burster max or skyguard, you'll need them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that sir. I want to play with some of you guys. But to be honest the station cash per one character thing has me scared away from making a toon on another server.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which server are you on again? There's a VS group on Waterson, and I play with Jach11, Rev, Sniper, and BritishBob as NC on Mattherson sometimes.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Segovax*
> 
> True that sir. I want to play with some of you guys. But to be honest the station cash per one character thing has me scared away from making a toon on another server.
> 
> 
> 
> What server are you on now? Kyad and I play on Mattherson and the unit plays on Waterson.
Click to expand...

I play on Genudine NC mostly but I have a lowbie TR on Matt and a VS on Water. I'm going to delete and remake.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only things you can buy with money are different guns, camo, or a booster to earn XP (and thus certs) faster by a maximum of 50%. All upgrades, be them for guns or whatever, are gotten via certs. All weapons may also be gotten via certs.
> Even with money, there's no real substitute for skill, keeping Pay2Win to a minimum.


it's a typical MMO though, which means you either pay money to get decent weapons to stand a fair chance or you be a neckbeard and play the game like it's your full time job.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only things you can buy with money are different guns, camo, or a booster to earn XP (and thus certs) faster by a maximum of 50%. All upgrades, be them for guns or whatever, are gotten via certs. All weapons may also be gotten via certs.
> Even with money, there's no real substitute for skill, keeping Pay2Win to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> it's a typical MMO though, which means you either pay money to get decent weapons to stand a fair chance or you be a neckbeard and play the game like it's your full time job.
Click to expand...

You say neckbeard like it's a bad thing?









I have a neckbeard like Joseph Smith and I feel sensational.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only things you can buy with money are different guns, camo, or a booster to earn XP (and thus certs) faster by a maximum of 50%. All upgrades, be them for guns or whatever, are gotten via certs. All weapons may also be gotten via certs.
> Even with money, there's no real substitute for skill, keeping Pay2Win to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> it's a typical MMO though, which means you either pay money to get decent weapons to stand a fair chance or you be a neckbeard and play the game like it's your full time job.
Click to expand...

I have the stock NC Gauss Saw, with advanced forward grip, compensator, and reflex x2 scope. 330 certs.

Resistive shields and Nanoweave armor helps too, total; under 100 certs.

You could get enough certs for all that by making an account and letting it sit idle for 20 days.

Almost all guns (besides rocket pods, AA rockets, and lock-on rockets) are sidegrades, not upgrades. Certs make the weapon, and money can only buy getting certs a little bit faster, not buy them directly.

At least try the game before making assumptions.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> it's a typical MMO though, which means you either pay money to get decent weapons to stand a fair chance or you be a neckbeard and play the game like it's your full time job.


Except 90% of the starting weapons are decent?


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> it's a typical MMO though, which means you either pay money to get decent weapons to stand a fair chance or you be a neckbeard and play the game like it's your full time job.
> 
> 
> 
> Except 90% of the starting weapons are decent?
Click to expand...

The only weapons you really need to buy are vehicle specific. All infantry weapons are good enough. Earn certs and own people, it's that easy.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have the stock NC Gauss Saw, with advanced forward grip, compensator, and reflex x2 scope. 330 certs.
> Resistive shields and Nanoweave armor helps too, total; under 100 certs.
> You could get enough certs for all that by making an account and letting it sit idle for 20 days.
> Almost all guns (besides rocket pods, AA rockets, and lock-on rockets) are sidegrades, not upgrades. Certs make the weapon, and money can only buy getting certs a little bit faster, not buy them directly.
> At least try the game before making assumptions.


I have played about 5 hours on it so far. The utterly horrible optimization giving only 20% GPU usage in fights and low FPS due to the single-threaded design doesn't help either. The vehicles in this game are some of the worst and laziest programming I've ever seen. I use to think BF3 was bad with the T90 ice skating blades and tourettes spasms when on rubble. But in PS2, getting stuck on the terrain by simply driving over a patch of dirt or a pothole in a giant tank is pretty sad -- there goes your resources and have fun waiting to be able to buy it again... The quad bike making a crashing noise every time a wheel lifts off the ground a couple inches and touches down is quite annoying too. What do you mean let it sit idle for 20 days? Just log in? Anyways, I prefer other fps games like Battlefield and CS but even BF3 still suffers from some of the same "unlock" mentality as well.


----------



## jtom320

I kind of disagree that all the starting weapons are decent. As far as I can tell all the stock sniper rifles are complete garbage.

On the Vanu side the combat medic and HA starting weapons are good but the stock carbine is totally outclassed by some of the other guns. I'm pretty sure however that the TR starting weapons are really good.

If I could do it over I might have even picked the TR. I thought I liked the scythe design the most but the mosquito is really cool looking and I mostly fly. Plus it seems like Reavers are the easiest ESF to shoot down. NC just seems to be weak in general at this point in time. I don't know if it's coincidence but on the page where it shows your kills breakdown I've had way more NC then TR kills. Like 65/35.

I have heard that the TR MBT is awful though so theres that I suppose.

Quote:


> I have played about 5 hours on it so far. The utterly horrible optimization giving only 20% GPU usage in fights and low FPS due to the single-threaded design doesn't help either. The vehicles in this game are some of the worst and laziest programming I've ever seen. I use to think BF3 was bad with the T90 ice skating blades and tourettes spasms when on rubble. But in PS2, getting stuck on the terrain by simply driving over a patch of dirt or a pothole in a giant tank is pretty sad -- there goes your resources and have fun waiting to be able to buy it again... The quad bike making a crashing noise every time a wheel lifts off the ground a couple inches and touches down is quite annoying too. What do you mean let it sit idle for 20 days? Just log in? Anyways, I prefer other fps games like Battlefield and CS but even BF3 still suffers from some of the same "unlock" mentality as well.
> Edited by Wonky Sausage - Today at 8:02 am


I've literally had zero issues running the game. You're not the only one who's said this though so I guess some people are having issues.

The vehicles are awesome though so I don't really understand your complaints there. You do pretty much have to spend 7-15 bucks on each one however to get it outfitted right. You passively gain certs though is what he's talking about. I'm pretty sure the rate is 12 per day but you have to log in once every 24 hours or you stop accumulating them. It's supposed to be so that people who play less can keep up with the no lifers. At least relatively.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> As far as I can tell all the stock sniper rifles are complete garbage


Lol wut. The NC14 bolt driver is the most awesome weapon in the galaxy. I use it as my reliable 300+ m sniper, as a mid range covert sniper, and as a shotgun


----------



## Kaldari

It's funny reading all the people who have little-to-no experience with the game talking about how things are "pay to win." Just about all of the things that really benefit you and raise your potential within the game come from Cert points. Cert points are gained through time played and experience earned - *not directly through money*. If you don't have a subscription, you have to play 50% longer than the people that do. Having to play 50% more isn't the end of the world and definitely doesn't take any effort from people who have a sub or add that much effort for the people who don't.

Even for the people who are able to earn Cert faster, you still have to put a fair amount of time into the game for what you want. So nobody can just pay money and get everything they want.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I kind of disagree that all the starting weapons are decent. As far as I can tell all the stock sniper rifles are complete garbage.
> On the Vanu side the combat medic and HA starting weapons are good but the stock carbine is totally outclassed by some of the other guns. I'm pretty sure however that the TR starting weapons are really good.
> If I could do it over I might have even picked the TR. I thought I liked the scythe design the most but the mosquito is really cool looking and I mostly fly. Plus it seems like Reavers are the easiest ESF to shoot down. NC just seems to be weak in general at this point in time. I don't know if it's coincidence but on the page where it shows your kills breakdown I've had way more NC then TR kills. Like 65/35.
> I have heard that the TR MBT is awful though so theres that I suppose.


The VS sniper is the only _bad_ default weapon, because it functions more as a scout rifle than a sniper because the damage drop off is so extreme. The other two stock snipers are good.

VS HA's Orion is actually very close to being the best VS HA gun because of how little recoil it has. It just comes down to preference on HA guns.

Medic is again preference, as yes, the CME and V-H45 are both "better" guns, but the CME is unweildy in close quarters and the V-H45 is worthless beyond 75m, even in single shot mode.

The VS1 is versatile, effective but not great in both situations. Almost all of them are. It's the specialized weapons that you need to unlock (with the exception of the VS sniper, the Phantasm/V-10 are in a class of their own for VS).


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> The VS sniper is the only _bad_ default weapon, because it functions more as a scout rifle than a sniper because the damage drop off is so extreme. The other two stock snipers are good.
> VS HA's Orion is actually very close to being the best VS HA gun because of how little recoil it has. It just comes down to preference on HA guns.
> Medic is again preference, as yes, the CME and V-H45 are both "better" guns, but the CME is unweildy in close quarters and the V-H45 is worthless beyond 75m, even in single shot mode.
> The VS1 is versatile, effective but not great in both situations. Almost all of them are. It's the specialized weapons that you need to unlock (with the exception of the VS sniper, the Phantasm/V-10 are in a class of their own for VS).


Yeah don't get me wrong the Orion especially is a good weapon.

I'm not sure what the VS1 is to be honest with you. As far as the carbine's go though the solstice while an all right weapon is nowhere near as good as the serpent or the VX6/7. LA being my favorite class and the infantry class I have the most hours into a lot of what I said is based off that.

Had no idea the TR/NC starting snipers were good. I was under the impression they were semi-auto pea shooters like the VS sniper. I guess I have weird tase in snnipers in general seeing how I prefer the ghost over the V10. I just think the skill cap is much higher with a low powered scope. Aggresive recon is really the only way to play sniper and be helpful to your team IMHO.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I kind of disagree that all the starting weapons are decent. As far as I can tell all the stock sniper rifles are complete garbage.
> On the Vanu side the combat medic and HA starting weapons are good but the stock carbine is totally outclassed by some of the other guns. I'm pretty sure however that the TR starting weapons are really good.
> If I could do it over I might have even picked the TR. I thought I liked the scythe design the most but the mosquito is really cool looking and I mostly fly. Plus it seems like Reavers are the easiest ESF to shoot down. NC just seems to be weak in general at this point in time. I don't know if it's coincidence but on the page where it shows your kills breakdown I've had way more NC then TR kills. Like 65/35.
> I have heard that the TR MBT is awful though so theres that I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> The VS sniper is the only _bad_ default weapon, because it functions more as a scout rifle than a sniper because the damage drop off is so extreme. The other two stock snipers are good.
> 
> VS HA's Orion is actually very close to being the best VS HA gun because of how little recoil it has. It just comes down to preference on HA guns.
> 
> Medic is again preference, as yes, the CME and V-H45 are both "better" guns, but the CME is unweildy in close quarters and the V-H45 is worthless beyond 75m, even in single shot mode.
> 
> The VS1 is versatile, effective but not great in both situations. Almost all of them are. It's the specialized weapons that you need to unlock (with the exception of the VS sniper, the Phantasm/V-10 are in a class of their own for VS).
Click to expand...

I would agree.

I am pretty disappointed with most of the NC small arms to be honest, especially the carbines. When I play NC for a couple hours and then I switch to VS or TR it's like playing a different game. But I already spent all my Alpha Squad cash on my NC toon so now I just feel like not even playing anymore. It's like the more I play my NC the more disappointed I am in ground pounding which is actually a lot of the game and quite fun. Maybe I'm being whiny.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have the stock NC Gauss Saw, with advanced forward grip, compensator, and reflex x2 scope. 330 certs.
> Resistive shields and Nanoweave armor helps too, total; under 100 certs.
> You could get enough certs for all that by making an account and letting it sit idle for 20 days.
> Almost all guns (besides rocket pods, AA rockets, and lock-on rockets) are sidegrades, not upgrades. Certs make the weapon, and money can only buy getting certs a little bit faster, not buy them directly.
> At least try the game before making assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> I have played about 5 hours on it so far. The utterly horrible optimization giving only 20% GPU usage in fights and low FPS due to the single-threaded design doesn't help either. The vehicles in this game are some of the worst and laziest programming I've ever seen. I use to think BF3 was bad with the T90 ice skating blades and tourettes spasms when on rubble. But in PS2, getting stuck on the terrain by simply driving over a patch of dirt or a pothole in a giant tank is pretty sad -- there goes your resources and have fun waiting to be able to buy it again... The quad bike making a crashing noise every time a wheel lifts off the ground a couple inches and touches down is quite annoying too. What do you mean let it sit idle for 20 days? Just log in? Anyways, I prefer other fps games like Battlefield and CS but even BF3 still suffers from some of the same "unlock" mentality as well.
Click to expand...

The game can use 6 threads. It will use about 3-4 "cores" worth of CPU power if you have a reasonable CPU. PS2 maxes out my dual 6970s, even after overclock, and for the most part I'm bottlenecked by them. (although I am running the Ultra settings, which gives the GPUs quite a kick in the ass). Whatever is going on with your system, it ain't normal. List your specs or something, so we can at least know what's causing the problem.

Tanks should only get stuck if you manage to:
- 1: Roll them.
- 2: Are on a very sharp incline. (hint, go backwards)
- 3: Manage to get them stuck in a pit where the ground is too steep on all sides.
- 4: Manage to get them stuck between anti-tank barricades.

I don't know what you're doing, but if you're getting stuck in the middle of the road, you're doing it wrong. There are no potholes in the roads, and the roads are made of dirt, so I'll assume you're exaggerating instead of actually telling us what was wrong with it.

No, I mean literally make the character and let it just sit there for 20 days, then log in and have fun with your certs. You gain one cert an hour, always, even if you're offline.

There's nothing bad about the unlock mentality, as long as the starting weapons are good. And they are. If there is nothing to unlock, there is nothing to work toward besides a higher K/D ratio, and that gets boring fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I kind of disagree that all the starting weapons are decent. As far as I can tell all the stock sniper rifles are complete garbage.
> On the Vanu side the combat medic and HA starting weapons are good but the stock carbine is totally outclassed by some of the other guns. I'm pretty sure however that the TR starting weapons are really good.
> If I could do it over I might have even picked the TR. I thought I liked the scythe design the most but the mosquito is really cool looking and I mostly fly. Plus it seems like Reavers are the easiest ESF to shoot down. NC just seems to be weak in general at this point in time. I don't know if it's coincidence but on the page where it shows your kills breakdown I've had way more NC then TR kills. Like 65/35.
> I have heard that the TR MBT is awful though so theres that I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> The VS sniper is the only _bad_ default weapon, because it functions more as a scout rifle than a sniper because the damage drop off is so extreme. The other two stock snipers are good.
> 
> VS HA's Orion is actually very close to being the best VS HA gun because of how little recoil it has. It just comes down to preference on HA guns.
> 
> Medic is again preference, as yes, the CME and V-H45 are both "better" guns, but the CME is unweildy in close quarters and the V-H45 is worthless beyond 75m, even in single shot mode.
> 
> The VS1 is versatile, effective but not great in both situations. Almost all of them are. It's the specialized weapons that you need to unlock (with the exception of the VS sniper, the Phantasm/V-10 are in a class of their own for VS).
Click to expand...

The NC have some insanely good distance shooters on them. See where the ally is ion this screen, and how small he is at this distance? Just picked off a guy that was standing next to him with my Gauss Saw.











I can pull off shots like that on a regular basis with HV Ammo and my x6 scope, it's nuts. The stock NC Sniper with the x12 scope can pick off people at the very edge of render distance.


----------



## jtom320

I agree that the unlock grind works. My Scythe is getting more awesome by the day and as a consequence my k/d is skyrocketing.

I know some players are annoyed by rocketpods but truthfully I'm annoyed by dual burster maxes that don't render on my screen. And air should dominate infantry.

After I have my fill of the ESF I'll likely go on to working on my infil and LA. C4 + LA is a really fun combo and LA in general is another class where you can get an absolute ton of kills if you are smart about where you jetpack to. Half the time I can literally leapfrog people and shoot them in the back. Good good times with a high ROF weapon or a shotgun.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can pull off shots like that on a regular basis with HV Ammo and my x6 scope, it's nuts. The stock NC Sniper with the x12 scope can pick off people at the very edge of render distance.


this. i grabbed the 20x for mine as soon as I could and constantly pick people off that never even knew NC was in town. I enjoy the Infiltrator more than other classes, but the cert gain is pretty low compared to others, so I am leveling in a max suit to buy Infiltrator items







saving up 1000 for a new sniper rifle (had to spend some for better max items first thought ugh) not sure to go with the LA80 or the new one they added though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I agree that the unlock grind works. My Scythe is getting more awesome by the day and as a consequence my k/d is skyrocketing.
> I know some players are annoyed by rocketpods but truthfully I'm annoyed by dual burster maxes that don't render on my screen. And air should dominate infantry.
> After I have my fill of the ESF I'll likely go on to working on my infil and LA. C4 + LA is a really fun combo and LA in general is another class where you can get an absolute ton of kills if you are smart about where you jetpack to. Half the time I can literally leapfrog people and shoot them in the back. Good good times with a high ROF weapon or a shotgun.


ugh air. I do agree that it should dominate infantry, but IMO it should be good vs groups of people. I shouldn't be a lone person off somewhere and get 1 shot by an air unit. Just thinking that rockets should be too expensive to 'waste' against a solo guy in the middle of nowhere or something. Also, air should dominate infantry that isn't ready for air. and every time from what I have seen it does. a couple of rocket pods send everyone running (that are still alive) unless we are all prepared for air and in burster maxes, and more than about 5 still send us running. and if their just happens to be a few tanks and a few air vs a small squad, we usually end up having to redeploy to somewhere else if we don't have air support ready to help. also, us ground units sure do enjoy being killed on the inside in the middle of buildings. sometimes there is literally nowhere to not be hit at by air, especially the smaller bases. I really don't see how air doesn't dominate infantry, unless you're flying solo into a group of burster maxes?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> this. i grabbed the 20x for mine as soon as I could and constantly pick people off that never even knew NC was in town. I enjoy the Infiltrator more than other classes, but the cert gain is pretty low compared to others, so I am leveling in a max suit to buy Infiltrator items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saving up 1000 for a new sniper rifle (had to spend some for better max items first thought ugh) not sure to go with the LA80 or the new one they added though.
> ugh air. I do agree that it should dominate infantry, but IMO it should be good vs groups of people. I shouldn't be a lone person off somewhere and get 1 shot by an air unit. Just thinking that rockets should be too expensive to 'waste' against a solo guy in the middle of nowhere or something. Also, air should dominate infantry that isn't ready for air. and every time from what I have seen it does. a couple of rocket pods send everyone running (that are still alive) unless we are all prepared for air and in burster maxes, and more than about 5 still send us running. and if their just happens to be a few tanks and a few air vs a small squad, we usually end up having to redeploy to somewhere else if we don't have air support ready to help. also, us ground units sure do enjoy being killed on the inside in the middle of buildings. sometimes there is literally nowhere to not be hit at by air, especially the smaller bases. I really don't see how air doesn't dominate infantry, unless you're flying solo into a group of burster maxes?


There's an issue where infantry render aircraft at longer distances than aircraft render infantry. Additionally, if something is not rendered on your screen, you can NOT hit it. So if I'm trying to kill infantry, I've got a ~150m range where I can readily kill the turret but even if there was a platoon standing on the turret they wouldn't take any damage, and I have to go through that 150m range with every AA in the area trained on me.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can pull off shots like that on a regular basis with HV Ammo and my x6 scope, it's nuts. The stock NC Sniper with the x12 scope can pick off people at the very edge of render distance.


Hell yeah. Sometimes enemy cloakers get out of my drawing distance when I'm about to shoot them .__.


----------



## Bigm

Downloading this now (finally). Shame I'm on a 7950 rig atm that absolutely sucks. Can't wait to get my 670 FTW + 4GB for Christmas.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Downloading this now (finally). Shame I'm on a 7950 rig atm that absolutely sucks. Can't wait to get my 670 FTW + 4GB for Christmas.


Your 7950 should not be any slower then a 670. If I were you I would not spend the money. Complete sidegrade.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> There's an issue where infantry render aircraft at longer distances than aircraft render infantry. Additionally, if something is not rendered on your screen, you can NOT hit it. So if I'm trying to kill infantry, I've got a ~150m range where I can readily kill the turret but even if there was a platoon standing on the turret they wouldn't take any damage, and I have to go through that 150m range with every AA in the area trained on me.


This is pretty annoying as an avid flyer myself. It isn't a big deal most of the time, but having a flak Max, or even two, pop in late is never fun. Another issue that has only really affected me once so far is even other aircraft popping in late if the airspace is really crowded. I was jetting through open space near a point that everyone was taking when all of a sudden another Sythe popped in literally 5 feet in front of me. There was zero time to react, and, needless to say, we both died. This isn't a huge problem, as it has only happened to me once, but the infantry pop in needs to be dealt with.

On to something unrelated - I was playing light assault in a base the other day when this infiltrator ran by me. I put a few bullets into but didn't kill him. He ran to the other side of a box, so I thought he was trying to hide there. But on my way up to said box, here he comes again around the other side. Dude just kept circling over and over again I guess cause he thought his cloak made him truly invisible. It made me crack up pretty hard watching him just sprint round and round. I had to kill him after a few turns though.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The game can use 6 threads. It will use about 3-4 "cores" worth of CPU power if you have a reasonable CPU. PS2 maxes out my dual 6970s, even after overclock, and for the most part I'm bottlenecked by them. (although I am running the Ultra settings, which gives the GPUs quite a kick in the ass). Whatever is going on with your system, it ain't normal. List your specs or something, so we can at least know what's causing the problem.
> Tanks should only get stuck if you manage to:
> - 1: Roll them.
> - 2: Are on a very sharp incline. (hint, go backwards)
> - 3: Manage to get them stuck in a pit where the ground is too steep on all sides.
> - 4: Manage to get them stuck between anti-tank barricades.
> I don't know what you're doing, but if you're getting stuck in the middle of the road, you're doing it wrong. There are no potholes in the roads, and the roads are made of dirt, so I'll assume you're exaggerating instead of actually telling us what was wrong with it.
> No, I mean literally make the character and let it just sit there for 20 days, then log in and have fun with your certs. You gain one cert an hour, always, even if you're offline.
> 
> There's nothing bad about the unlock mentality, as long as the starting weapons are good. And they are. If there is nothing to unlock, there is nothing to work toward besides a higher K/D ratio, and that gets boring fast..


You're telling me you get 99% GPU usage on both cards when taking over a city with a couple dozen people shooting at you on the ground? I don't think so. i even turned everything to LOW and it didn't help. I'm not talking about flying around by yourself or when removed from the action...
















Look at that poorly coded game's main-thread bottlenecking which causes low GPU usage because the thread is starved. If it can't handle data streams then i.e. GPU wont get guidance about what to draw and how. That single thread most likely gives input (shaders, positional updates etc) to the GPU and controls its workflow.

It most definitely does not scale to 4 cores properly.

Getting stuck on the terrain is incredibly easy and no you can't just backup... It's just really bad terrain collision. I used to think BC2 was bad where every map had a couple locations that your character would get stuck in 1 foot drops in the terrain. Do I really need to make a video of how bad PS2 vehicles are?

See, this game was made for people like you who think that unlocking is a goal to strive for. The game should be interesting on its own, rather than trying to make you waste time grinding for unlocks. If the game is boring without unlocks, it's a boring game to begin with...


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> See, this game was made for people like you who think that unlocking is a goal to strive for. The game should be interesting on its own, rather than trying to make you waste time grinding for unlocks. If the game is boring without unlocks, it's a boring game to begin with...


That's the thing.. I have most of what I want unlocked, and the game is still plenty fun. Of course I will be upgrading those Cert perks, but I have at least the base level of any I want. The unlock incentive is just small part of the experience.

Of course there will always be a vocal minority who disagrees with and dislikes just about everything. It's unavoidable.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> this. i grabbed the 20x for mine as soon as I could and constantly pick people off that never even knew NC was in town. I enjoy the Infiltrator more than other classes, but the cert gain is pretty low compared to others, so I am leveling in a max suit to buy Infiltrator items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saving up 1000 for a new sniper rifle (had to spend some for better max items first thought ugh) not sure to go with the LA80 or the new one they added though.
> ugh air. I do agree that it should dominate infantry, but IMO it should be good vs groups of people. I shouldn't be a lone person off somewhere and get 1 shot by an air unit. Just thinking that rockets should be too expensive to 'waste' against a solo guy in the middle of nowhere or something. Also, air should dominate infantry that isn't ready for air. and every time from what I have seen it does. a couple of rocket pods send everyone running (that are still alive) unless we are all prepared for air and in burster maxes, and more than about 5 still send us running. and if their just happens to be a few tanks and a few air vs a small squad, we usually end up having to redeploy to somewhere else if we don't have air support ready to help. also, us ground units sure do enjoy being killed on the inside in the middle of buildings. sometimes there is literally nowhere to not be hit at by air, especially the smaller bases. I really don't see how air doesn't dominate infantry, unless you're flying solo into a group of burster maxes?


I agree that their is some balance issues with the ESF. The thing I disagree with is that the ESF is OP. You take a look at the jet in BF3 and the ESF's and their destructive capabilities are roughly the same. The difference is that in a game like Planetside 2 you can have literally hundreds of ESF's in any given firefight. In a game like BF3 there are two jets. The only way to really balance this is to neuter the ESF completely but if you are going to do that you may as well just take air out of the game.

I'm willing to see what Sony does. I don't mind them buffing AA a bit, and I don't mind them toning down the splash damage on the rockets. I think people need to keep in mind though that AA is only meant to be pesky (Or area denial or whatever the term is). Swaths of infantry are supposed to die to aircraft and the counter to aircraft should be aircraft. Otherwise you r isk ruining flight in planetside 2.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> That's the thing.. I have most of what I want unlocked, and the game is still plenty fun. Of course I will be upgrading those Cert perks, but I have at least the base level of any I want. The unlock incentive is just small part of the experience.
> Of course there will always be a vocal minority who disagrees with and dislikes just about everything. It's unavoidable.


Well, it has potential but the horrible vehicle system, extremely poor optimization leading to low fps during fights, and server lag during big fights makes it hard to enjoy the game for me.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Well, it has potential but the horrible vehicle system, extremely poor optimization leading to low fps during fights, and server lag during big fights makes it hard to enjoy the game for me.


Most of your problems are hardware-related, poor optimization or otherwise, and many (I think most) would disagree that the vehicles are in some sort of unplayable or unenjoyable state.

Welcome to the vocal minority.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Your 7950 should not be any slower then a 670. If I were you I would not spend the money. Complete sidegrade.


Oh, I agree completely. It's just my 7950 is a piece of crap. It artifacts on stock clocks. Already RMA'd the first back to Amazon and now the second is doing it after the return window expired. XFX says I need to pay shipping which I refuse to do for a defective product...so to sum things up...I'm spending more money to buy something that I know will work instead of giving my 7950 its 3rd chance at working.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> You're telling me you get 99% GPU usage on both cards when taking over a city with a couple dozen people shooting at you on the ground? I don't think so.


In action:



Keep thinking whatever you want to believe bud, it's just you and a few others. That is what I get with my settings, and if your specs can match mine or top them, I will gladly share my ini file with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> I'm willing to see what Sony does. I don't mind them buffing AA a bit, and I don't mind them toning down the splash damage on the rockets. I think people need to keep in mind though that *AA is only meant to be pesky* (Or area denial or whatever the term is). Swaths of infantry are supposed to die to aircraft and the counter to aircraft should be aircraft. Otherwise you risk ruining flight in planetside 2.


That's sure as hell not how it works in real life. Flak is very deadly to planes, and rockets even more so if they hit. That is why they were made. It's more of a preventive thing, yes, and the fact that all the sudden everyone can switch off to AA means it has to be toned down a bit from reality, but that doesn't stop the fact that ground-based AA is extremely good against aircraft.

Being caught off guard by flak should make the pilot snap to attention, get out of range, find where it's from, and deal with it best they can, or caall in something to deal with it. They should *not* be able to just tank on through it. Granted, Aircraft would need the same render distance for infantry and infantry has for air to make it fair at all, but that's how it should happen. Flak should force aircraft to stay back until ground forces can deal with it.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking whatever you want to believe bud, it's just you and a few others. That is what I get with my settings, and if your specs can match mine or top them, I will gladly share my ini file with you.
> That's sure as hell not how it works in real life. Flak is very deadly to planes, and rockets even more so if they hit. That is why they were made. It's more of a preventive thing, yes, and the fact that all the sudden everyone can switch off to AA means it has to be toned down a bit from reality, but that doesn't stop the fact that ground-based AA is extremely good against aircraft.
> Being caught off guard by flak should make the pilot snap to attention, get out of range, find where it's from, and deal with it best they can, or caall in something to deal with it. They should *not* be able to just tank on through it. Granted, Aircraft would need the same render distance for infantry and infantry has for air to make it fair at all, but that's how it should happen. Flak should force aircraft to stay back until ground forces can deal with it.


That was poorly worded as I agree with everything you said. Area denial I think is the term we are looking for. I think the idea however that ESF pilots can tank flak even as the game is right now is off base. One burster max or even skyguard can take you down pretty quickly with sustained fire at close range. And considering the rendering distance you spend a lot of time in close range.

I'm not against buffs. I just think people need to realize that a jet/attack helicopter is supposed to do work on ground targets.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> That was poorly worded as I agree with everything you said. Area denial I think is the term we are looking for. I think the idea however that ESF pilots can tank flak even as the game is right now is off base. One burster max or even skyguard can take you down pretty quickly with sustained fire at close range. And considering the rendering distance you spend a lot of time in close range.
> 
> I'm not against buffs. I just think people need to realize that a jet/attack helicopter is supposed to do work on ground targets.


One could argue that it's a Liberator's job to hit ground targets and the ESF is meant to focus on Armor, Aircraft, and suppressive fire rather then attacking infantry.

The shear blindness of aircraft doesn't help things at all, obviously, but have you seen how much fire a liberator takes? I can kill a Magrider with rockets faster then I can kill a liberator with anything. AND Liberators can use decoy flares.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> You're telling me you get 99% GPU usage on both cards when taking over a city with a couple dozen people shooting at you on the ground? I don't think so. i even turned everything to LOW and it didn't help. I'm not talking about flying around by yourself or when removed from the action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that poorly coded game's main-thread bottlenecking which causes low GPU usage because the thread is starved. If it can't handle data streams then i.e. GPU wont get guidance about what to draw and how. That single thread most likely gives input (shaders, positional updates etc) to the GPU and controls its workflow.
> It most definitely does not scale to 4 cores properly.
> Getting stuck on the terrain is incredibly easy and no you can't just backup... It's just really bad terrain collision. I used to think BC2 was bad where every map had a couple locations that your character would get stuck in 1 foot drops in the terrain. Do I really need to make a video of how bad PS2 vehicles are?
> See, this game was made for people like you who think that unlocking is a goal to strive for. The game should be interesting on its own, rather than trying to make you waste time grinding for unlocks. If the game is boring without unlocks, it's a boring game to begin with...


All I know is this. 0 problems on my rig, eyefinity 4040x1024, 1100t 6 cores, all get used, 7950. New patch, never below 50, and the game, looks BEAUTIFUL.

Roll vanguards soon, after I play some COH tonight. Feeling strategic.


----------



## rainbowhash

This game is too good, spent seven hours fighting for the crown last night on the Australian server. We made it, but still it was intense.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In action:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking whatever you want to believe bud, it's just you and a few others. That is what I get with my settings, and if your specs can match mine or top them, I will gladly share my ini file with you.


So you're using an ini tweak to fix some of these problems? Obviously that's a big difference between our two setups since you're not using the default settings. Can you share this ini tweak then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Most of your problems are hardware-related, poor optimization or otherwise, and many (I think most) would disagree that the vehicles are in some sort of unplayable or unenjoyable state.
> Welcome to the vocal minority.


Actually, most users are having problems with poor optimization which is why Smedley posted a twitter message about how they're still working on optimization.

The biggest problem is extremely obvious. Break up the processing into more threads. That main-thread caps out way too easily. I updated my rig in my sig.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Actually, most users are having problems with poor optimization which is why Smedley posted a twitter message about how they're still working on optimization.
> The biggest problem is extremely obvious. Break up the processing into more threads. That main-thread caps out way too easily. I updated my rig in my sig.


Sorry, but that's some pretty poor wording there, borderline an outright lie.

It can be said that absolutely every person could see benefit from optimizations. It's entirely a different thing to say "most users are having problems with poor optimization". I can speak with authority no more than you can, but I would venture to say most people find settings that work for them are aren't having any problems to do the current level of optimization. I use "problem" as a term describing anything that renders the game a nuisance to play or, on the extreme end of things, renders it unplayable.

It would help if you posted your system specs, but I'm guessing your system isn't exactly cutting-edge.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

edit: it should show up in my sig now


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Maybe it'll show up now? Guess not. Anyways, here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4757117


Regardless of the current level of optimization, you should easily be able to find suitable settings to play at, even if it means not being able to max every single setting in the game and in your driver's control panel.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> So you're using an ini tweak to fix some of these problems? Obviously that's a big difference between our two setups since you're not using the default settings. Can you share this ini tweak then?


Sure, just be warned ahead of time, a single 7950, even OC'd, might not like you much after this. Back up your own INI before hand.

This is not a fix, this is making PS2 push my hardware even harder then it does on High, by pushing settings to their actual max. The results are pretty, if your hardware can keep up.


Spoiler: Warning: UserOptions.ini



Code:



Code:


[Display]
FullscreenRefresh=0
Maximized=0
RenderQuality=1.200000
FullscreenWidth=1920
FullscreenHeight=1080
WindowedWidth=1024
WindowedHeight=768
Mode=Fullscreen
FullscreenMode=Fullscreen

[Rendering]
GraphicsQuality=5
TextureQuality=0
TerrainLOD=5
FloralDistanceScale=2.000000
ShadowQuality=3
RenderDistance=999999.000000
Gamma=0.000000
MaximumFPS=120
UseLod0a=0
OverallQuality=-1
LightingQuality=5
EffectsQuality=5
TerrainQuality=5
FloraQuality=5
ModelQuality=5
MotionBlurQuality=5
BlurQuality=5
AOQuality=5
AmbientOcclusionQuality=5
ParticleQuality=5
VerticalFOV=74
FloralLOD=5
EffectsLOD=5
ParticleLOD=5
ParticleDistanceScale=2.000000
EffectsDistanceScale=2.000000
FogShadowsEnable=1
MotionBlur=0
VSync=1
AO=0
GpuPhysics=0

[Controls]
CameraAutoAdjustment=1
ClickToMove=0
ClickToMoveRightButton=0
RailCamera=1

[Sound]
SoundQuality=5
Master=0.500000
Music=0.500000
Game=0.500000
Dialog=1.000000
UI=1.000000
UseFloat32Output=0
ExclusiveMode=0
HitIndicator=1
LowAmmoIndicator=1
VehicleChatter=1
MaxVoices=192
Channels=192

[VideoCapture]
Resolution=2
Quality=100
OutputFile=C:\Users\77kyle.HOME\Videos\Planetside2\PS2Video_0006

[VideoStreamer]
Resolution=2
Fps=30
Kbps=2000
MicRecordVolume=0.000000
SpeakerRecordVolume=1.000000
Username=mistan

[Terrain]
RenderFlora=On

[AutoRefuse]
FriendInvitation=0
DuelInvitation=0
GuildInvitation=0
HideUi=1
TradeRequest=0
HousingInvitation=0
GroupInvitation=0

[General]
AutoDetectPerformanceSettings=0
MouseSensitivity=0.250000
ReduceInputLag=1
FixedMinimap=1
Profanity=0
ZoomToggle=0
VehicleMouseSensitivity=0.390000
InvertVerticalFly=0
DrawHud=1
FlightMouseSensitivity=0.300000
JoystickDeadzone=0.100000

[Video]
VideoCapturePrefix=PS2Video

[VoiceChat]
EchoEnabled=1
EchoVolume=0.500000
ProximityEnabled=1
ProximityVolume=0.500000
FactionEnabled=1
FactionVolume=0.500000
GroupEnabled=1
GroupVolume=0.500000
GroupLeaderEnabled=1
GroupLeaderVolume=0.500000
RaidEnabled=1
RaidVolume=0.500000
GuildEnabled=1
GuildVolume=0.500000
CustomEnabled=1
CustomVolume=0.500000

[Voice]
ReceiveVolume=100.000000
MicrophoneVolume=50.000000

[UI]
WelcomeScreenShown=1
MapZoomLevel=3
MapPositionX=101.9479634543842
MapPositionY=-251.6266867386387
ShowMapTutorial=0
MapCenterOnPlayer=0
MapStatisticsView=1
MapFilterShowMissions=1
MapFilterShowFacilities=1
MapFilterShowSquad=1
MapFilterShowGrid=0
MapFilterShowActivityLevel=0
MapFilterShowTerritoryControl=1


----------



## Jess94

PS2 is a dx9 game and because of that all d3d9 rendering/work needs to be done in one thread. They can't give more work to other threads, it just doesn't work that way. And Sony was never good at making games. PS1 has so many bugs still, but that's sort of what made the game fun. Learning all of it's wonky bugs and quirks, and the hilarious things that often happened because of bad programming are what made me keep going back to play the game.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jess94*
> 
> PS2 is a dx9 game and because of that all d3d9 rendering/work needs to be done in one thread. They can't give more work to other threads, it just doesn't work that way. And Sony was never good at making games. PS1 has so many bugs still, but that's sort of what made the game fun. Learning all of it's wonky bugs and quirks, and the hilarious things that often happened because of bad programming are what made me keep going back to play the game.


So unless they plan to move to DX11 I should wait for Haswell and hope WCing can get it to 6Ghz?

I just read that apparently setting everything to Low makes more stuff get processed on the CPU. That might be making it worse.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> This game is too good, spent seven hours fighting for the crown last night on the Australian server. We made it, but still it was intense.


Seven hours? Man, you gotta get up and move around a bit









What name do you go under? Ill keep and eye out for you


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> One could argue that it's a Liberator's job to hit ground targets and the ESF is meant to focus on Armor, Aircraft, and suppressive fire rather then attacking infantry.
> The shear blindness of aircraft doesn't help things at all, obviously, but have you seen how much fire a liberator takes? I can kill a Magrider with rockets faster then I can kill a liberator with anything. AND Liberators can use decoy flares.


Yeah Libs can take a lot of punishment. I've found it works best to empty rocketpods/shoot off nose gun/switch to rocketpods and then to stay on top of them to avoid their main gun. If they have good gunners a well placed shell can take you out in one hit. Not sure what upgrade it is that does it but if you see a lib pilot angling his belly towards you it's best to bug out for a bit cause it packs a nasty punch.

Also the turbo laser is a really great main gun for anti-air. It has thirty rounds but it reloads quick and you can work on the mag size/reload speed. Right now I'm certing into rocketpod reload speed just so I can be that much more annoying though. I guess I'm placing a bet also on the fact that the splash damage reduction won't hurt their functionality too bad. Seems to me that they will still be fine against armor and only slightly worse against infy however.


----------



## lem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Seven hours? Man, you gotta get up and move around a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What name do you go under? Ill keep and eye out for you


hahahaha after taking the crown (as TR) after a 3 hour ordeal (11pm - 2am i think) i'm not surprised about the 7 hour thing. The fight started before i joined so that might have been the same fight. A well place sunderer makes all the difference imo.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem*
> 
> hahahaha after taking the crown (as TR) after a 3 hour ordeal (11pm - 2am i think) i'm not surprised about the 7 hour thing. The fight started before i joined so that might have been the same fight. A well place sunderer makes all the difference imo.


You didn't happen to be on the Aussie server too right? I was on TR and we were in a squad with a platoon of like 20-25 players, i wasn't there for the whole 7 hours, i had a break for a few hours inbetween, and even ran some other bases.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem*
> 
> hahahaha after taking the crown (as TR) after a 3 hour ordeal (11pm - 2am i think) i'm not surprised about the 7 hour thing. The fight started before i joined so that might have been the same fight. *A well place sunderer makes all the difference imo.*


So much to this, its not even funny.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So much to this, its not even funny.


My sunderers always seem to be the first to go :l


----------



## brian1115

Imagine if DICE were the ones to make this game then it would be really EPIC!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> My sunderers always seem to be the first to go :l


Get better hiding places.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Get better hiding places.


I'm pretty poor at placing them TBH. I Think they're hidden, nek minnit it's exploded by 43542 C4 Packs... I'll just leave it to the pros


----------



## Kavster12

One more time, Does anybody know a WORKING Ultra settings guide? None seem to work for me


----------



## lem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> My sunderers always seem to be the first to go :l


yeah i was on the aussie server last night. i dunno what platoon i was on but i was spawning at the sunderer north of the crown for about 2 hours and we had to fight up the cliff. the sunderer was under a ledge so it was protected from the rockets. kudos to whoever set it up there. there were sunderers south of the crown but were getting pounded by armour because it was so far away.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> My sunderers always seem to be the first to go :l


There should ALWAYS be some form of cover in 3 of 6 directions of your deploy location.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem*
> 
> yeah i was on the aussie server last night. i dunno what platoon i was on but i was spawning at the sunderer north of the crown for about 2 hours and we had to fight up the cliff. the sunderer was under a ledge so it was protected from the rockets. kudos to whoever set it up there. there were sunderers south of the crown but were getting pounded by armour because it was so far away.


Yes! I was there too, it was brilliant! Me and a few others in my squad did drops into the crown with the big plane thingys, and beacons, which allowed everyone to punch through to their spawn, i'm not taking any of the credit since it was like two guys in my team who did most of the work. Still afterwards it was the best feeling when we got it, didn't even realise that VS took like literally half of our territory to the east


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> One more time, Does anybody know a WORKING Ultra settings guide? None seem to work for me


Code:



Code:


[Display]
    FullscreenRefresh=0
    Maximized=0
    RenderQuality=1.20000
    FullscreenWidth=2560
    FullscreenHeight=1440
    WindowedWidth=1024
    WindowedHeight=768
    Mode=Fullscreen
    FullscreenMode=Fullscreen

    [Rendering]
    GraphicsQuality=5
    TextureQuality=0
    TerrainLOD=5
    FloralDistanceScale=2.000000
    ShadowQuality=3
    RenderDistance=999999.000000
    Gamma=0.000000
    MaximumFPS=120
    UseLod0a=0
    OverallQuality=-1
    LightingQuality=5
    EffectsQuality=5
    TerrainQuality=5
    FloraQuality=5
    ModelQuality=5
    MotionBlurQuality=5
    BlurQuality=5
    AOQuality=5
    AmbientOcclusionQuality=5
    ParticleQuality=5
    VerticalFOV=61
    FloralLOD=5
    EffectsLOD=5
    ParticleLOD=5
    ParticleDistanceScale=2.000000
    EffectsDistanceScale=2.000000
    FogShadowsEnable=1
    MotionBlur=1
    VSync=0
    AO=1
    GpuPhysics=0

    [Controls]
    CameraAutoAdjustment=1
    ClickToMove=0
    ClickToMoveRightButton=0
    RailCamera=1

    [Sound]
    SoundQuality=5
    Master=1.000000
    Music=1.000000
    Game=1.000000
    Dialog=1.000000
    UI=1.000000
    UseFloat32Output=0
    ExclusiveMode=0
    HitIndicator=1
    LowAmmoIndicator=1
    VehicleChatter=1
    MaxVoices=192
    Channels=192

    [VideoCapture]
    Resolution=2
    Quality=100
    OutputFile=C:\Users\MistaN\Videos\Planetside2\PS2Video_0024

    [VideoStreamer]
    Resolution=2
    Fps=30
    Kbps=2000
    MicRecordVolume=0.000000
    SpeakerRecordVolume=1.000000
    Username=mistan

    [Terrain]
    RenderFlora=On

    [AutoRefuse]
    FriendInvitation=0
    DuelInvitation=0
    GuildInvitation=0
    HideUi=1
    TradeRequest=0
    HousingInvitation=0
    GroupInvitation=0

    [General]
    AutoDetectPerformanceSettings=0
    MouseSensitivity=0.250000
    ReduceInputLag=1
    FixedMinimap=0
    Profanity=0
    ZoomToggle=1
    VehicleMouseSensitivity=0.390000
    InvertVerticalFly=1
    DrawHud=1
    FlightMouseSensitivity=0.300000

    [Video]
    VideoCapturePrefix=PS2Video

    [VoiceChat]
    EchoEnabled=1
    EchoVolume=0.500000
    ProximityEnabled=1
    ProximityVolume=0.500000
    FactionEnabled=1
    FactionVolume=0.500000
    GroupEnabled=1
    GroupVolume=0.500000
    GroupLeaderEnabled=1
    GroupLeaderVolume=0.500000
    RaidEnabled=1
    RaidVolume=0.500000
    GuildEnabled=1
    GuildVolume=0.500000
    CustomEnabled=1
    CustomVolume=0.500000

    [Voice]
    ReceiveVolume=50.000000
    MicrophoneVolume=50.000000

    [UI]
    WelcomeScreenShown=1
    MapZoomLevel=4
    MapPositionX=-10.94134607433385
    MapPositionY=-213.9817314053291
    ShowMapTutorial=0
    MapCenterOnPlayer=0
    MapStatisticsView=1
    MapFilterShowMissions=1
    MapFilterShowFacilities=1
    MapFilterShowSquad=1
    MapFilterShowGrid=0

I haven't used it yet, as I'm waiting for my RAM to come in for my 3770k build, but this is it as far as what I've read.


create a new text file
paste the above into it
rename the text file to "UserOptions.ini"
navigate to your PS2 installation folder (usually C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2)
rename the existing UserOptions.ini to anything else as a backup (I usually just add -bak to the end after the file extension for simplicity)
paste the new UserOptions.ini into the folder
run the game


----------



## lem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Yes! I was there too, it was brilliant! Me and a few others in my squad did drops into the crown with the big plane thingys, and beacons, which allowed everyone to punch through to their spawn, i'm not taking any of the credit since it was like two guys in my team who did most of the work. Still afterwards it was the best feeling when we got it, didn't even realise that VS took like literally half of our territory to the east


yeah? nice one. yeah i stuck to the ground and pound for the duration. to try to take point B dodging infils and maxes. it was a good feeling knowing that you gained that extra inch up that path since the last time you died there. progress was made.

The game isn't the prettiest thing to look at nor is the game bug free...but in terms of untimed grind it out massive combat it's pretty up there for me. t that being said i haven't played a proper team combat fps since bf3.


----------



## rainbowhash

Do you think a 6970 will be able to max this out properly yet? I'm not too concerned, the medium graphics are already awesome.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem*
> 
> yeah? nice one. yeah i stuck to the ground and pound for the duration. to try to take point B dodging infils and maxes. it was a good feeling knowing that you gained that extra inch up that path since the last time you died there. progress was made.
> The game isn't the prettiest thing to look at nor is the game bug free...but in terms of untimed grind it out massive combat it's pretty up there for me. t that being said i haven't played a proper team combat fps since bf3.


Yeah i just love the teamwork, i haven't seen teamwork like this since Halo 3 to be honest, reach was full of solo-kiddies, so i enjoyed 3 multiplayer a lot more because people co'operated a lot.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> One more time, Does anybody know a WORKING Ultra settings guide? None seem to work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Display]
> FullscreenRefresh=0
> Maximized=0
> RenderQuality=1.20000
> FullscreenWidth=2560
> FullscreenHeight=1440
> WindowedWidth=1024
> WindowedHeight=768
> Mode=Fullscreen
> FullscreenMode=Fullscreen
> 
> [Rendering]
> GraphicsQuality=5
> TextureQuality=0
> TerrainLOD=5
> FloralDistanceScale=2.000000
> ShadowQuality=3
> RenderDistance=999999.000000
> Gamma=0.000000
> MaximumFPS=120
> UseLod0a=0
> OverallQuality=-1
> LightingQuality=5
> EffectsQuality=5
> TerrainQuality=5
> FloraQuality=5
> ModelQuality=5
> MotionBlurQuality=5
> BlurQuality=5
> AOQuality=5
> AmbientOcclusionQuality=5
> ParticleQuality=5
> VerticalFOV=61
> FloralLOD=5
> EffectsLOD=5
> ParticleLOD=5
> ParticleDistanceScale=2.000000
> EffectsDistanceScale=2.000000
> FogShadowsEnable=1
> MotionBlur=1
> VSync=0
> AO=1
> GpuPhysics=0
> 
> [Controls]
> CameraAutoAdjustment=1
> ClickToMove=0
> ClickToMoveRightButton=0
> RailCamera=1
> 
> [Sound]
> SoundQuality=5
> Master=1.000000
> Music=1.000000
> Game=1.000000
> Dialog=1.000000
> UI=1.000000
> UseFloat32Output=0
> ExclusiveMode=0
> HitIndicator=1
> LowAmmoIndicator=1
> VehicleChatter=1
> MaxVoices=192
> Channels=192
> 
> [VideoCapture]
> Resolution=2
> Quality=100
> OutputFile=C:\Users\MistaN\Videos\Planetside2\PS2Video_0024
> 
> [VideoStreamer]
> Resolution=2
> Fps=30
> Kbps=2000
> MicRecordVolume=0.000000
> SpeakerRecordVolume=1.000000
> Username=mistan
> 
> [Terrain]
> RenderFlora=On
> 
> [AutoRefuse]
> FriendInvitation=0
> DuelInvitation=0
> GuildInvitation=0
> HideUi=1
> TradeRequest=0
> HousingInvitation=0
> GroupInvitation=0
> 
> [General]
> AutoDetectPerformanceSettings=0
> MouseSensitivity=0.250000
> ReduceInputLag=1
> FixedMinimap=0
> Profanity=0
> ZoomToggle=1
> VehicleMouseSensitivity=0.390000
> InvertVerticalFly=1
> DrawHud=1
> FlightMouseSensitivity=0.300000
> 
> [Video]
> VideoCapturePrefix=PS2Video
> 
> [VoiceChat]
> EchoEnabled=1
> EchoVolume=0.500000
> ProximityEnabled=1
> ProximityVolume=0.500000
> FactionEnabled=1
> FactionVolume=0.500000
> GroupEnabled=1
> GroupVolume=0.500000
> GroupLeaderEnabled=1
> GroupLeaderVolume=0.500000
> RaidEnabled=1
> RaidVolume=0.500000
> GuildEnabled=1
> GuildVolume=0.500000
> CustomEnabled=1
> CustomVolume=0.500000
> 
> [Voice]
> ReceiveVolume=50.000000
> MicrophoneVolume=50.000000
> 
> [UI]
> WelcomeScreenShown=1
> MapZoomLevel=4
> MapPositionX=-10.94134607433385
> MapPositionY=-213.9817314053291
> ShowMapTutorial=0
> MapCenterOnPlayer=0
> MapStatisticsView=1
> MapFilterShowMissions=1
> MapFilterShowFacilities=1
> MapFilterShowSquad=1
> MapFilterShowGrid=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it yet, as I'm waiting for my RAM to come in for my 3770k build, but this is it as far as what I've read.
> 
> 
> create a new text file
> paste the above into it
> rename the text file to "UserOptions.ini"
> navigate to your PS2 installation folder (usually C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2)
> rename the existing UserOptions.ini to anything else as a backup (I usually just add -bak to the end after the file extension for simplicity)
> paste the new UserOptions.ini into the folder
> run the game
Click to expand...

That's it exactly. But those settings turn on a bunch of annoying things like motion blur and AO... I prefer mine for what it is, it's basically the one you posted, but edited to be usable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Do you think a 6970 will be able to max this out properly yet? I'm not too concerned, the medium graphics are already awesome.


Will it be able to play the game on high (max settings in-game)? Yup.

Will it be able to play the game on Ultra settings via the ini? Nope.


----------



## Jacksonator36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Display]
> FullscreenRefresh=0
> Maximized=0
> RenderQuality=1.20000
> FullscreenWidth=2560
> FullscreenHeight=1440
> WindowedWidth=1024
> WindowedHeight=768
> Mode=Fullscreen
> FullscreenMode=Fullscreen
> 
> [Rendering]
> GraphicsQuality=5
> TextureQuality=0
> TerrainLOD=5
> FloralDistanceScale=2.000000
> ShadowQuality=3
> RenderDistance=999999.000000
> Gamma=0.000000
> MaximumFPS=120
> UseLod0a=0
> OverallQuality=-1
> LightingQuality=5
> EffectsQuality=5
> TerrainQuality=5
> FloraQuality=5
> ModelQuality=5
> MotionBlurQuality=5
> BlurQuality=5
> AOQuality=5
> AmbientOcclusionQuality=5
> ParticleQuality=5
> VerticalFOV=61
> FloralLOD=5
> EffectsLOD=5
> ParticleLOD=5
> ParticleDistanceScale=2.000000
> EffectsDistanceScale=2.000000
> FogShadowsEnable=1
> MotionBlur=1
> VSync=0
> AO=1
> GpuPhysics=0
> 
> [Controls]
> CameraAutoAdjustment=1
> ClickToMove=0
> ClickToMoveRightButton=0
> RailCamera=1
> 
> [Sound]
> SoundQuality=5
> Master=1.000000
> Music=1.000000
> Game=1.000000
> Dialog=1.000000
> UI=1.000000
> UseFloat32Output=0
> ExclusiveMode=0
> HitIndicator=1
> LowAmmoIndicator=1
> VehicleChatter=1
> MaxVoices=192
> Channels=192
> 
> [VideoCapture]
> Resolution=2
> Quality=100
> OutputFile=C:\Users\MistaN\Videos\Planetside2\PS2Video_0024
> 
> [VideoStreamer]
> Resolution=2
> Fps=30
> Kbps=2000
> MicRecordVolume=0.000000
> SpeakerRecordVolume=1.000000
> Username=mistan
> 
> [Terrain]
> RenderFlora=On
> 
> [AutoRefuse]
> FriendInvitation=0
> DuelInvitation=0
> GuildInvitation=0
> HideUi=1
> TradeRequest=0
> HousingInvitation=0
> GroupInvitation=0
> 
> [General]
> AutoDetectPerformanceSettings=0
> MouseSensitivity=0.250000
> ReduceInputLag=1
> FixedMinimap=0
> Profanity=0
> ZoomToggle=1
> VehicleMouseSensitivity=0.390000
> InvertVerticalFly=1
> DrawHud=1
> FlightMouseSensitivity=0.300000
> 
> [Video]
> VideoCapturePrefix=PS2Video
> 
> [VoiceChat]
> EchoEnabled=1
> EchoVolume=0.500000
> ProximityEnabled=1
> ProximityVolume=0.500000
> FactionEnabled=1
> FactionVolume=0.500000
> GroupEnabled=1
> GroupVolume=0.500000
> GroupLeaderEnabled=1
> GroupLeaderVolume=0.500000
> RaidEnabled=1
> RaidVolume=0.500000
> GuildEnabled=1
> GuildVolume=0.500000
> CustomEnabled=1
> CustomVolume=0.500000
> 
> [Voice]
> ReceiveVolume=50.000000
> MicrophoneVolume=50.000000
> 
> [UI]
> WelcomeScreenShown=1
> MapZoomLevel=4
> MapPositionX=-10.94134607433385
> MapPositionY=-213.9817314053291
> ShowMapTutorial=0
> MapCenterOnPlayer=0
> MapStatisticsView=1
> MapFilterShowMissions=1
> MapFilterShowFacilities=1
> MapFilterShowSquad=1
> MapFilterShowGrid=0
> 
> I haven't used it yet, as I'm waiting for my RAM to come in for my 3770k build, but this is it as far as what I've read.
> 
> create a new text file
> paste the above into it
> rename the text file to "UserOptions.ini"
> navigate to your PS2 installation folder (usually C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2)
> rename the existing UserOptions.ini to anything else as a backup (I usually just add -bak to the end after the file extension for simplicity)
> paste the new UserOptions.ini into the folder
> run the game


i don't think this works after the patch. either that or its his PC (i know him irl). havent tried it on mine cause i can hardly run low but have any of you actually used this post patch?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacksonator36*
> 
> i don't think this works after the patch. either that or its his PC (i know him irl). havent tried it on mine cause i can hardly run low but have any of you actually used this post patch?


I am still using it.

Also, they patch like every other day. Be more specific.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Display]
> FullscreenRefresh=0
> Maximized=0
> RenderQuality=1.20000
> FullscreenWidth=2560
> FullscreenHeight=1440
> WindowedWidth=1024
> WindowedHeight=768
> Mode=Fullscreen
> FullscreenMode=Fullscreen
> 
> [Rendering]
> GraphicsQuality=5
> TextureQuality=0
> TerrainLOD=5
> FloralDistanceScale=2.000000
> ShadowQuality=3
> RenderDistance=999999.000000
> Gamma=0.000000
> MaximumFPS=120
> UseLod0a=0
> OverallQuality=-1
> LightingQuality=5
> EffectsQuality=5
> TerrainQuality=5
> FloraQuality=5
> ModelQuality=5
> MotionBlurQuality=5
> BlurQuality=5
> AOQuality=5
> AmbientOcclusionQuality=5
> ParticleQuality=5
> VerticalFOV=61
> FloralLOD=5
> EffectsLOD=5
> ParticleLOD=5
> ParticleDistanceScale=2.000000
> EffectsDistanceScale=2.000000
> FogShadowsEnable=1
> MotionBlur=1
> VSync=0
> AO=1
> GpuPhysics=0
> 
> [Controls]
> CameraAutoAdjustment=1
> ClickToMove=0
> ClickToMoveRightButton=0
> RailCamera=1
> 
> [Sound]
> SoundQuality=5
> Master=1.000000
> Music=1.000000
> Game=1.000000
> Dialog=1.000000
> UI=1.000000
> UseFloat32Output=0
> ExclusiveMode=0
> HitIndicator=1
> LowAmmoIndicator=1
> VehicleChatter=1
> MaxVoices=192
> Channels=192
> 
> [VideoCapture]
> Resolution=2
> Quality=100
> OutputFile=C:\Users\MistaN\Videos\Planetside2\PS2Video_0024
> 
> [VideoStreamer]
> Resolution=2
> Fps=30
> Kbps=2000
> MicRecordVolume=0.000000
> SpeakerRecordVolume=1.000000
> Username=mistan
> 
> [Terrain]
> RenderFlora=On
> 
> [AutoRefuse]
> FriendInvitation=0
> DuelInvitation=0
> GuildInvitation=0
> HideUi=1
> TradeRequest=0
> HousingInvitation=0
> GroupInvitation=0
> 
> [General]
> AutoDetectPerformanceSettings=0
> MouseSensitivity=0.250000
> ReduceInputLag=1
> FixedMinimap=0
> Profanity=0
> ZoomToggle=1
> VehicleMouseSensitivity=0.390000
> InvertVerticalFly=1
> DrawHud=1
> FlightMouseSensitivity=0.300000
> 
> [Video]
> VideoCapturePrefix=PS2Video
> 
> [VoiceChat]
> EchoEnabled=1
> EchoVolume=0.500000
> ProximityEnabled=1
> ProximityVolume=0.500000
> FactionEnabled=1
> FactionVolume=0.500000
> GroupEnabled=1
> GroupVolume=0.500000
> GroupLeaderEnabled=1
> GroupLeaderVolume=0.500000
> RaidEnabled=1
> RaidVolume=0.500000
> GuildEnabled=1
> GuildVolume=0.500000
> CustomEnabled=1
> CustomVolume=0.500000
> 
> [Voice]
> ReceiveVolume=50.000000
> MicrophoneVolume=50.000000
> 
> [UI]
> WelcomeScreenShown=1
> MapZoomLevel=4
> MapPositionX=-10.94134607433385
> MapPositionY=-213.9817314053291
> ShowMapTutorial=0
> MapCenterOnPlayer=0
> MapStatisticsView=1
> MapFilterShowMissions=1
> MapFilterShowFacilities=1
> MapFilterShowSquad=1
> MapFilterShowGrid=0
> 
> I haven't used it yet, as I'm waiting for my RAM to come in for my 3770k build, but this is it as far as what I've read.
> 
> create a new text file
> paste the above into it
> rename the text file to "UserOptions.ini"
> navigate to your PS2 installation folder (usually C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2)
> rename the existing UserOptions.ini to anything else as a backup (I usually just add -bak to the end after the file extension for simplicity)
> paste the new UserOptions.ini into the folder
> run the game


You see, I have tried this and it does not work







I really want to test my 7970 to the max


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> You see, I have tried this and it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to test my 7970 to the max


What are you seeing that tells you it does not work? More information than "it does not work" would be helpful.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sure, just be warned ahead of time, a single 7950, even OC'd, might not like you much after this. Back up your own INI before hand.
> This is not a fix, this is making PS2 push my hardware even harder then it does on High, by pushing settings to their actual max. The results are pretty, if your hardware can keep up.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Display]
> FullscreenRefresh=0
> Maximized=0
> RenderQuality=1.200000
> FullscreenWidth=1920
> FullscreenHeight=1080
> WindowedWidth=1024
> WindowedHeight=768
> Mode=Fullscreen
> FullscreenMode=Fullscreen
> [Rendering]
> GraphicsQuality=5
> TextureQuality=0
> TerrainLOD=5
> FloralDistanceScale=2.000000
> ShadowQuality=3
> RenderDistance=999999.000000
> Gamma=0.000000
> MaximumFPS=120
> UseLod0a=0
> OverallQuality=-1
> LightingQuality=5
> EffectsQuality=5
> TerrainQuality=5
> FloraQuality=5
> ModelQuality=5
> MotionBlurQuality=5
> BlurQuality=5
> AOQuality=5
> AmbientOcclusionQuality=5
> ParticleQuality=5
> VerticalFOV=74
> FloralLOD=5
> EffectsLOD=5
> ParticleLOD=5
> ParticleDistanceScale=2.000000
> EffectsDistanceScale=2.000000
> FogShadowsEnable=1
> MotionBlur=0
> VSync=1
> AO=0
> GpuPhysics=0
> [Controls]
> CameraAutoAdjustment=1
> ClickToMove=0
> ClickToMoveRightButton=0
> RailCamera=1
> [Sound]
> SoundQuality=5
> Master=0.500000
> Music=0.500000
> Game=0.500000
> Dialog=1.000000
> UI=1.000000
> UseFloat32Output=0
> ExclusiveMode=0
> HitIndicator=1
> LowAmmoIndicator=1
> VehicleChatter=1
> MaxVoices=192
> Channels=192
> [VideoCapture]
> Resolution=2
> Quality=100
> OutputFile=C:\Users\77kyle.HOME\Videos\Planetside2\PS2Video_0006
> [VideoStreamer]
> Resolution=2
> Fps=30
> Kbps=2000
> MicRecordVolume=0.000000
> SpeakerRecordVolume=1.000000
> Username=mistan
> [Terrain]
> RenderFlora=On
> [AutoRefuse]
> FriendInvitation=0
> DuelInvitation=0
> GuildInvitation=0
> HideUi=1
> TradeRequest=0
> HousingInvitation=0
> GroupInvitation=0
> [General]
> AutoDetectPerformanceSettings=0
> MouseSensitivity=0.250000
> ReduceInputLag=1
> FixedMinimap=1
> Profanity=0
> ZoomToggle=0
> VehicleMouseSensitivity=0.390000
> InvertVerticalFly=0
> DrawHud=1
> FlightMouseSensitivity=0.300000
> JoystickDeadzone=0.100000
> [Video]
> VideoCapturePrefix=PS2Video
> [VoiceChat]
> EchoEnabled=1
> EchoVolume=0.500000
> ProximityEnabled=1
> ProximityVolume=0.500000
> FactionEnabled=1
> FactionVolume=0.500000
> GroupEnabled=1
> GroupVolume=0.500000
> GroupLeaderEnabled=1
> GroupLeaderVolume=0.500000
> RaidEnabled=1
> RaidVolume=0.500000
> GuildEnabled=1
> GuildVolume=0.500000
> CustomEnabled=1
> CustomVolume=0.500000
> [Voice]
> ReceiveVolume=100.000000
> MicrophoneVolume=50.000000
> [UI]
> WelcomeScreenShown=1
> MapZoomLevel=3
> MapPositionX=101.9479634543842
> MapPositionY=-251.6266867386387
> ShowMapTutorial=0
> MapCenterOnPlayer=0
> MapStatisticsView=1
> MapFilterShowMissions=1
> MapFilterShowFacilities=1
> MapFilterShowSquad=1
> MapFilterShowGrid=0
> MapFilterShowActivityLevel=0
> MapFilterShowTerritoryControl=1
> 
> [/SPOILER]


This helped get more GPU usage and looked better but I'm still not getting 99% usage and fps in big battles is still pretty bad. I guess 4.8Ghz just isn't enough.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> What are you seeing that tells you it does not work? More information than "it does not work" would be helpful.


I can tell you right now that its not making a difference. Visually its the same, performance wise there is no change, every single one I have tried does not increase from high to 'Ultra'


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I can tell you right now that its not making a difference. Visually its the same, performance wise there is no change, every single one I have tried does not increase from high to 'Ultra'


Instead of assuming it's the method that isn't working, have you not wondered if it's your perception that is wrong?


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Instead of assuming it's the method that isn't working, have you not wondered if it's your perception that is wrong?


Don't think he has. Honestly I can tell the difference. To me it looks much nicer considering that it's still DX9. However if you don't pay much attention to the details you can overlook stuff if all your caring about is the bangs and the booms.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Instead of assuming it's the method that isn't working, have you not wondered if it's your perception that is wrong?


Trust me. Its not doing it. I know the difference. I'm not an idiot. All I ask is for any, IF any, alternative methods or different settings that can help me achieve ultra settings. I know what I am doing and what I am talking about. Not trying to sound demanding or aggressive in any way just want to enable these god dang max settings already


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Trust me. Its not doing it. I know the difference. I'm not an idiot. All I ask is for any, IF any, alternative methods or different settings that can help me achieve ultra settings. I know what I am doing and what I am talking about. Not trying to sound demanding or aggressive in any way just want to enable these god dang max settings already


There is no other method to achieve Ultra then the provided .ini formats. You cannot force it in-game till they re-enable it, and outside of using SweetFX your not gonna achieve anything else. Last time I talked with the Devs, SweetFX was "sorta" ok. They honestly could not give a black/white yes or no. However they said "If" SweetFX triggers a hit on your account they will warn your first, temp, and then perma if you get hit a third time for the same thing. So atleast they are willing to work with us.

(Note) My information is roughly 1 1/2 weeks old. I've been working double shifts so I can take vacation after the new year, so I've had next to no time to check SEO forums for update on SweetFX.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> There is no other method to achieve Ultra then the provided .ini formats. You cannot force it in-game till they re-enable it, and outside of using SweetFX your not gonna achieve anything else. Last time I talked with the Devs, SweetFX was "sorta" ok. They honestly could not give a black/white yes or no. However they said "If" SweetFX triggers a hit on your account they will warn your first, temp, and then perma if you get hit a third time for the same thing. So atleast they are willing to work with us.
> (Note) My information is roughly 1 1/2 weeks old. I've been working double shifts so I can take vacation after the new year, so I've had next to no time to check SEO forums for update on SweetFX.


Thanks for this. I will try it out.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Thanks for this. I will try it out.


No worries. It does make trees, Grass, and water look great, and brings out the color of armor alot more at range. I would not classify it as giving a unfair advantage as it does cost system resources to produce the quality. But it does make the game look "crisp". But I take no responsibility if they change their minds on their opinion of it. I'm just providing another method that so far has not effected "me" and my community.


----------



## Fuell

Getting quite frustrated with the game as of late. Aimbotters and laggers spike up from time to time and they completely ruin it for me. As soon as I see an aimbotter I just log off now. I've found cheaters seem to come in packs or something, at least with my luck...

And no, I'm not a sucky player who thinks everyone is cheating and hacking, I know I'm not that good. But some stuff is blatantly obvious. Like a guy who comes into a room and your sitting 2 floors up staring at the door. He comes in and even though there are enemies in front of him, snaps immediately up and 1 shot kills me when I only just got to fire off 2 bullets, and I started shooting the instant he was visible. Stuff like that happens quite often if your watching for it. (Often to me being a couple times a day max. Noticing 5-6 cheaters a week is a lot to me... )

I find myself simply driving Sunderers and Magriders most of the time as of late just to avoid that kind of thing, and been going as an engineer as well. And I can't understand whats going on with me and aircrafts. I see people making such incredible manuevers and even with my highest DPI setting, Windows settings and in game settings maxed out for mouse sensitivity, I still turn like a turtle in comparison, So I've completely abandoned aircraft altogether, which is sad, cause it looks so fun.

And for Vanu on Jaeger... whats with everyone? last few days I can't find a squad that sticks together at all. I'm finding myself doing solo base cap's and seeing about 5-6 NME aircraft and a bunch of tanks incoming on a base you just solo'd... its funny stuff. Trying to hold down said base, much funnier. Heck tonight I ran with quite a large platoon of about 20+ players, and would rarely see more than 3-4 together at a time... even checking map, 3-4 people groups spread all over... I gotta get a mic, and learn the chat functions better. The first week I didn't care about talking but when I started looking for stuff like say, talking in squad chat, theres nothing intuitive or easy at all... I gave up and stopped caring again for another bit.

Now those that say ground vehicles get stuck a lot... I don't understand at all. I have a hard time getting stuck if I tried to be honest. As long as the thing has the power to make the incline, I can make it over just about anything. And aside from flipping a vehicle, have NEVER been stuck. And whats with vehicle flipping? You can't get out, you can do anything, you have to suicide and respawn... Seems silly and needs to be fixed.

And as for certs. People should really read up before spending their certs so they don't end up wasting them like me. Not knowing I couldn't cert more than one type of armor at once, as theres nothing that states you can't, I ended up certing multiple armor at once at first, only to realize you can only use one (and it took me a few days before I noticed that "certs" don't automatically get put on your character after you buy them, which is what I've noticed a lot of people talk about) The next time I hear "Forward grip didn't do anything for my weapon, this game sucks, what a waste" in chat and then find out said player didn't actually equip the item they bought... Oi. I can sadly see a bunch of newer players quitting fast simply because nothing is spelled out for them at all. I know theres video tuts and such, but most people won't play a single one of those. And I know its technically the users fault, but most games have something that helps you along, weather it outright tells you, or is simply designed to be very intuitive, which aside from the most basic functions, this game is lacking in.

I'm trying not to pick a side from those arguing about if this game gives an edge to those who pay money or play a lot more, and those who say everythings extremely balanced and thats not the case, but can you really say that? Those who say theres no big difference must be playing a heck of a lot, cause I can see a big difference in weapons between greenhorns and vets with lots of certs. It's not going to be a case where the player who plays a lot or pays wins by default, but it will give them a noticeable advantage in most cases. A player with maxed out armor certs, and maxed out weapon certs has a huge advantage over the guy who's just logged in. To say its minor to insignificant is just wrong IMO.

But most of the issues are easy to miss/ignore when people are actually sticking together, playing in actual squads and executing good teamwork, which is what this game excels at. It's when everyone gets spread thin and battles are isolated and between a handful of people where such issues can jump out at you and slap you in the face.

Tried to give my 2 cents on a few things discussed as of late in the thread. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> I find myself simply driving Sunderers and Magriders most of the time as of late just to avoid that kind of thing, and been going as an engineer as well. And I can't understand whats going on with me and aircrafts. I see people making such incredible manuevers and even with my highest DPI setting, Windows settings and in game settings maxed out for mouse sensitivity, I still turn like a turtle in comparison, So I've completely abandoned aircraft altogether, which is sad, cause it looks so fun.


I can pull off some seriously wicked maneuvers using my joystick, but I've been playing games like FreeSpace for years; I know how to fly, I know my controller, and I know how to map my controller to be effective.

Flying with almost zero ability to flat-turn hurts me more then I'd like to admit, and honestly, I want to take a Scythe or Mosquito out for a spin to see what I can do with something that isn't a flying tank, but I'm happier with the new controls for aircraft, plus the DLL that lets my use my joystick in Win8 (Seriously, whoever linked that, you're the best).

I think that rolling is much too fast on the Reaver... Too hard to gracefully control in longer turns, and that you need to be waaaaaay too close to your target for AA rockets to be truly effective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Instead of assuming it's the method that isn't working, have you not wondered if it's your perception that is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me. Its not doing it. I know the difference. I'm not an idiot. All I ask is for any, IF any, alternative methods or different settings that can help me achieve ultra settings. I know what I am doing and what I am talking about. Not trying to sound demanding or aggressive in any way just want to enable these god dang max settings already
Click to expand...

Ya? How would you know?

The only indication that it works besides the visuals increase is all the drop down options under the graphics tab are blank. Considering that the game will literally read directly from the INI file, the only room for error is that you didn't apply the new file correctly. There is no "it doesn't work" since it just worked for wonky and still works for me.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can pull off some seriously wicked maneuvers using my joystick, but I've been playing games like FreeSpace for years; I know how to fly, I know my controller, and I know how to map my controller to be effective.
> Flying with almost zero ability to flat-turn hurts me more then I'd like to admit, and honestly, I want to take a Scythe or Mosquito out for a spin to see what I can do with something that isn't a flying tank, but I'm happier with the new controls for aircraft, plus the DLL that lets my use my joystick in Win8 (Seriously, whoever linked that, you're the best).
> I think that rolling is much too fast on the Reaver... Too hard to gracefully control in longer turns, and that you need to be waaaaaay too close to your target for AA rockets to be truly effective.


My problem, is that no matter what settings I'm using, I have to _constantly_ be lifting my mouse off the pad to reposition... and I have a 15" x 17" pad, not exactly a small area. And with crazy high settings... still have to lift and reposition, _sometimes multiple times_ for a single turn. So yea, aircraft are simply out of the question for me now. I think there must be some sort of crazy glitch or error for me, so I might reinstall the game cause it just seems too strange the way it works. Though, I might just try out using an Xbox 360 controller for aircraft to see if that fixes the control issues.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Getting quite frustrated with the game as of late. Aimbotters and laggers spike up from time to time and they completely ruin it for me. As soon as I see an aimbotter I just log off now. I've found cheaters seem to come in packs or something, at least with my luck...
> And no, I'm not a sucky player who thinks everyone is cheating and hacking, I know I'm not that good. But some stuff is blatantly obvious. Like a guy who comes into a room and your sitting 2 floors up staring at the door. He comes in and even though there are enemies in front of him, snaps immediately up and 1 shot kills me when I only just got to fire off 2 bullets, and I started shooting the instant he was visible. Stuff like that happens quite often if your watching for it. (Often to me being a couple times a day max. Noticing 5-6 cheaters a week is a lot to me... )
> I find myself simply driving Sunderers and Magriders most of the time as of late just to avoid that kind of thing, and been going as an engineer as well. And I can't understand whats going on with me and aircrafts. I see people making such incredible manuevers and even with my highest DPI setting, Windows settings and in game settings maxed out for mouse sensitivity, I still turn like a turtle in comparison, So I've completely abandoned aircraft altogether, which is sad, cause it looks so fun.
> 
> _Your a newish player to the scyth it seems. What you gotta understand is that players who have maxed out the frame will be able to move far better then you can. Also, players who have dedicated hundreds if not more hours will be able to fly circles around you. We have learned how to move the frames in ways that unless you've dedicated alot of time, you'd not be able to figure out without countless hours of trial and error. I've learned how wide my craft is, I can flip it and sqeeze between rocks and tight gaps. Stuff like this will allow you to lose tails, and missiles. I can pull high G turns that unless you rotate your craft in a certain direction you just float and turn like most do. I won't dig into the details as I've been almost 1,000 hours since hardware testing and beta mastering these skills. But if you dedicate yourself to it, you will improve. Also spend some certs on the timer so you don't gotta wait half an hour to fly again. I can spawn, crash into a ditch and spawn another scyth in less then a couple minutes. It truely helps being able to keep flying to master it, and not try it once a day._
> 
> And for Vanu on Jaeger... whats with everyone? last few days I can't find a squad that sticks together at all. I'm finding myself doing solo base cap's and seeing about 5-6 NME aircraft and a bunch of tanks incoming on a base you just solo'd... its funny stuff. Trying to hold down said base, much funnier. Heck tonight I ran with quite a large platoon of about 20+ players, and would rarely see more than 3-4 together at a time... even checking map, 3-4 people groups spread all over... I gotta get a mic, and learn the chat functions better. The first week I didn't care about talking but when I started looking for stuff like say, talking in squad chat, theres nothing intuitive or easy at all... I gave up and stopped caring again for another bit.
> Now those that say ground vehicles get stuck a lot... I don't understand at all. I have a hard time getting stuck if I tried to be honest. As long as the thing has the power to make the incline, I can make it over just about anything. And aside from flipping a vehicle, have NEVER been stuck. And whats with vehicle flipping? You can't get out, you can do anything, you have to suicide and respawn... Seems silly and needs to be fixed.
> 
> You sound more like a team player then a pub type. I would really suggest you find a community or perm outfit to join to play with. This will really increase you enjoyment factor and allow you to really get a feel for the game instead of just trying to solo cap everything. if your interested check out my community, I don't think we are on your server but search out www.taw.net. We have 3 divisions all with over 40 active daily players NA, EU, and AU divisions.
> 
> And as for certs. People should really read up before spending their certs so they don't end up wasting them like me. Not knowing I couldn't cert more than one type of armor at once, as theres nothing that states you can't, I ended up certing multiple armor at once at first, only to realize you can only use one (and it took me a few days before I noticed that "certs" don't automatically get put on your character after you buy them, which is what I've noticed a lot of people talk about) The next time I hear "Forward grip didn't do anything for my weapon, this game sucks, what a waste" in chat and then find out said player didn't actually equip the item they bought... Oi. I can sadly see a bunch of newer players quitting fast simply because nothing is spelled out for them at all. I know theres video tuts and such, but most people won't play a single one of those. And I know its technically the users fault, but most games have something that helps you along, weather it outright tells you, or is simply designed to be very intuitive, which aside from the most basic functions, this game is lacking in.
> 
> I personally don't know many games that will auto equip skills, or weapons for you after buying them. Even COD makes you build a kit or something, and the same goes for BF3 when you unlock it. If you don't verify that the item you bought is "on" then I cannot fault the devs for not flashing your screen with a 100 font message saying "EQUIP YOUR STUFF SOLDIER"
> 
> I'm trying not to pick a side from those arguing about if this game gives an edge to those who pay money or play a lot more, and those who say everythings extremely balanced and thats not the case, but can you really say that? Those who say theres no big difference must be playing a heck of a lot, cause I can see a big difference in weapons between greenhorns and vets with lots of certs. It's not going to be a case where the player who plays a lot or pays wins by default, but it will give them a noticeable advantage in most cases. A player with maxed out armor certs, and maxed out weapon certs has a huge advantage over the guy who's just logged in. To say its minor to insignificant is just wrong IMO.
> But most of the issues are easy to miss/ignore when people are actually sticking together, playing in actual squads and executing good teamwork, which is what this game excels at. It's when everyone gets spread thin and battles are isolated and between a handful of people where such issues can jump out at you and slap you in the face.
> Tried to give my 2 cents on a few things discussed as of late in the thread. Just my 2 cents.


I think it's more noticable right now because everyone is starting out from square one. However in a few months you won't be able to tell the difference between a paying player and a free player. Everyone will have gear, armor, certs, and weapons. Those players that bought weapons at the start will have random things tthey don't use to often certed into like myself...I hardly use a lighting, but I bought a gun with certs cause well...I had extra.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can pull off some seriously wicked maneuvers using my joystick, but I've been playing games like FreeSpace for years; I know how to fly, I know my controller, and I know how to map my controller to be effective.
> Flying with almost zero ability to flat-turn hurts me more then I'd like to admit, and honestly, I want to take a Scythe or Mosquito out for a spin to see what I can do with something that isn't a flying tank, but I'm happier with the new controls for aircraft, plus the DLL that lets my use my joystick in Win8 (Seriously, whoever linked that, you're the best).
> I think that rolling is much too fast on the Reaver... Too hard to gracefully control in longer turns, and that you need to be waaaaaay too close to your target for AA rockets to be truly effective.
> 
> 
> 
> *My problem, is that no matter what settings I'm using, I have to constantly be lifting my mouse off the pad to reposition*... and I have a 15" x 17" pad, not exactly a small area. And with crazy high settings... still have to lift and reposition, _sometimes multiple times_ for a single turn. So yea, aircraft are simply out of the question for me now. I think there must be some sort of crazy glitch or error for me, so I might reinstall the game cause it just seems too strange the way it works. Though, I might just try out using an Xbox 360 controller for aircraft to see if that fixes the control issues.
Click to expand...

I hate to break it to you, but that's not a glitch, that's how it works in flying games. Mice are great for FPS aiming, but they absolutely _suck_ at long, constant, and random maneuvers. The "Roll and pull back" style of flight doesn't help either.

Give the 360 controller a try. Even better would be a cheap joystick with roll capability, like my Logitech Extreme 3D Pro, which is around $30, but you can bind Pitch and Yaw to the left thumb stick and Bank and Throttle to the other, along with weapon control ("Next weapon" and Fire) on the right triggers, "up" on L1, "down" on L2, afterburner on right-stick press down, array "exit", "change view", and a few other things to the D-pad and 4 buttons.

Should be an effective mapping until you learn how you like it best and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> My problem, is that no matter what settings I'm using, I have to _constantly_ be lifting my mouse off the pad to reposition... and I have a 15" x 17" pad, not exactly a small area. And with crazy high settings... still have to lift and reposition, _sometimes multiple times_ for a single turn. So yea, aircraft are simply out of the question for me now. I think there must be some sort of crazy glitch or error for me, so I might reinstall the game cause it just seems too strange the way it works. Though, I might just try out using an Xbox 360 controller for aircraft to see if that fixes the control issues.


That's because a mouse does not give constant "feedback" to tell the craft to keep moving. Unlike a joystick that when you move it a direction it keeps telling the system "Hey I am at ___ Angle, keep signal rolling till I move again" So the game will keep the fighter at whatever pitch the pilot has his stick at. A mouse on the other hand moves...And when you stop moving it, so does the information being sent to the aircraft..Hense why it will stop banking, lifting, diving, ect. However with practice this turns into a bonus because your relexes take over and you can pull some crazy moves..lol I fly M/K and I have like a 10/1 KD dog fighting..lol


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but that's not a glitch, that's how it works in flying games. Mice are great for FPS aiming, but they absolutely _suck_ at long, constant, and random maneuvers. The "Roll and pull back" style of flight doesn't help either.
> Give the 360 controller a try. Even better would be a cheap joystick with roll capability, like my Logitech Extreme 3D Pro, which is around $30, but you can bind Pitch and Yaw to the left thumb stick and Bank and Throttle to the other, along with weapon control ("Next weapon" and Fire) on the right triggers, "up" on L1, "down" on L2, afterburner on right-stick press down, array "exit", "change view", and a few other things to the D-pad and 4 buttons.
> Should be an effective mapping until you learn how you like it best and adjust accordingly.


Two good pilots on different ends of the spectrum. Good to have two sides to everything.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but that's not a glitch, that's how it works in flying games. Mice are great for FPS aiming, but they absolutely _suck_ at long, constant, and random maneuvers. The "Roll and pull back" style of flight doesn't help either.
> Give the 360 controller a try. Even better would be a cheap joystick with roll capability, like my Logitech Extreme 3D Pro, which is around $30, but you can bind Pitch and Yaw to the left thumb stick and Bank and Throttle to the other, along with weapon control ("Next weapon" and Fire) on the right triggers, "up" on L1, "down" on L2, afterburner on right-stick press down, array "exit", "change view", and a few other things to the D-pad and 4 buttons.
> Should be an effective mapping until you learn how you like it best and adjust accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Two good pilots on different ends of the spectrum. Good to have two sides to everything.
Click to expand...

Indeed. Sadly, I'm used to this kind of flying, which is significantly different. I'm able to use most of my dogfighting skill, but even the ESFs feel like slow bombers to me.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Indeed. Sadly, I'm used to this kind of flying, which is significantly different. I'm able to use most of my dogfighting skill, but even the ESFs feel like slow bombers to me.


Could not agree more. They are certainly sluggish compared to other games, but I can see why, in a balance aspect. But with practice, practice, and even more practice the frames become pretty nimble compared to beginner pilots.

Best tip I can give those who "wish" to fly. Is Dog fighting, and spend "alot" of certs taking that counter down..lol I've maxed it out, but it takes dedication..lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Indeed. Sadly, I'm used to this kind of flying, which is significantly different. I'm able to use most of my dogfighting skill, but even the ESFs feel like slow bombers to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more. They are certainly sluggish compared to other games, but I can see why, in a balance aspect. But with practice, practice, and even more practice the frames become pretty nimble compared to beginner pilots.
> 
> Best tip I can give those who "wish" to fly. Is Dog fighting, and spend "alot" of certs taking that counter down..lol I've maxed it out, but it takes dedication..lol
Click to expand...

A tip I would give... Throttle control. I don't care how it's done, proper control of your throttle is the difference between overshooting someone and staying behind them, and staying behind them means you aren't getting shot at if you're playing with other ESFs. Even if you can't shoot them either, it's the place to be, and it's a much safer place then running unless you have AA support near by.

Besides... they don't know you can't shoot them, just like the Mosquito's who dump flares the moment I get a solid lock don't know I'm on my last rocket and have no intention to actually fire on them until I'm sure they spent it.









Heck, find a buddy in your faction, and play around with him in the sky above controlled territory. Learn how to turn and stay on someone's tail without shooting and without getting shot at. Then go play with live targets.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A tip I would give... Throttle control. I don't care how it's done, proper control of your throttle is the difference between overshooting someone and staying behind them, and staying behind them means you aren't getting shot at if you're playing with other ESFs. Even if you can't shoot them either, it's the place to be, and it's a much safer place then running unless you have AA support near by.
> Besides... they don't know you can't shoot them, just like the Mosquito's who dump flares the moment I get a solid lock don't know I'm on my last rocket and have no intention to actually fire on them until I'm sure they spent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, find a buddy in your faction, and play around with him in the sky above controlled territory. Learn how to turn and stay on someone's tail without shooting and without getting shot at. Then go play with live targets.


I lead www.taw.net's AU division from Japan, and I have my guys spend atleast 1 hour a week dog fighting in the skies by our warp gate. Not shooting to kill, just firing basic weapons enough to cause smoke on their partner. When I see someone has matured as a pilot I will do 1v2's and such.

Throttle control is key, I can't count how many times I've swong low around a cliff to rapidly cut throttle do a nose U turn and raise up and behind my chaser as he whips past me over head. Getting a chaser to lose sight of you for a split second and doing something like that will tend to pay off, instead of just zig zagging in the sky all day..lol I love those who just flying crazy like in the sky..lol I stay on their tail within 3-4 fighters and just pelt away slowly if I've got time. Remember to keep "some" difference the frames wreck can insta kill, so keep a little distance so you can dive, raise, or just plain dodge the burning hulk trying to crush you..haha!


----------



## Fuell

I don't think my issue is coming across very well. I know how to fly in pretty much any game I've ever played, and I've talked to people who've had no upgrades on a scythe. Trust me, I'm having some odd issue, not a skill issue lol.

Lets put it this way, I can bank my scythe till its sideways and then pull on the mouse to pull up. This would make me take a steep turn, instead. I have to pull the mouse all the way across my pad, lift, reposition and repeat. A few times before I can even pull a 180. I play a lot of aircraft games as I usually dislike most FPS's (most FPS's are just copy/paste experiences to me, and offer little to nothing new) Most games as long as you keep pulling back as a certain rate, it will give similar feedback as say, a joystick pulled back. My experience so far in PS2 is far from the norm of any other game I've played, hence why I feel its an issue at my end most likely...

As for certs not equipping. I guess to me it was the term "cert". To me, to be "certified" is different to "buying" so I guess it was just an issue of wording to me. But you'd be surprised how many people don't know how to equip them...

And yea, I gotta find a good outfit to join. Random squads can be fun, or they can make your gaming session feel like a frustrated waste of time heh


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> I don't think my issue is coming across very well. I know how to fly in pretty much any game I've ever played, and I've talked to people who've had no upgrades on a scythe. Trust me, I'm having some odd issue, not a skill issue lol.
> Lets put it this way, I can bank my scythe till its sideways and then pull on the mouse to pull up. This would make me take a steep turn, instead. I have to pull the mouse all the way across my pad, lift, reposition and repeat. A few times before I can even pull a 180. I play a lot of aircraft games as I usually dislike most FPS's (most FPS's are just copy/paste experiences to me, and offer little to nothing new) Most games as long as you keep pulling back as a certain rate, it will give similar feedback as say, a joystick pulled back. My experience so far in PS2 is far from the norm of any other game I've played, hence why I feel its an issue at my end most likely...
> As for certs not equipping. I guess to me it was the term "cert". To me, to be "certified" is different to "buying" so I guess it was just an issue of wording to me. But you'd be surprised how many people don't know how to equip them...
> And yea, I gotta find a good outfit to join. Random squads can be fun, or they can make your gaming session feel like a frustrated waste of time heh


Your not having a issue. Shall I bold that statement to make it any clearer? That's how the fighters work with a Mouse. I have to do the same thing. They have a fixed turn rate, does not matter how much DPI you toss at it, if the fighter cannot "turn" at the speed your slinging your mouse then...Well thats because it cannot turn that fast. *Which means CERT into dog fighting airframe*


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Your not having a issue. Shall I bold that statement to make it any clearer? That's how the fighters work with a Mouse. I have to do the same thing. They have a fixed turn rate, does not matter how much DPI you toss at it, if the fighter cannot "turn" at the speed your slinging your mouse then...Well thats because it cannot turn that fast. *Which means CERT into dog fighting airframe*


Read again. How can a stock scythe have certs









And about fixed turn rates... If anyone thinks they can override this with DPI settings, thats just LOL. I understand how such things work







You can pull back your mouse hard and fast, or you can pull it back slowly matching the aircrafts turn rate. The latter will reduce/remove the need for lifting the mouse in most cases. My problem is noticeably slower than stock turning speeds no matter how I use the mouse or configure settings. So again *Trust me, this isn't just a "your doing it wrong" or "your expectations aren't realistic"... It's a "I got a silly problem/glitch."







*

Which isn't uncommon to have isolated issues such as this in any game.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Read again. How can a stock scythe have certs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about fixed turn rates... If anyone thinks they can override this with DPI settings, thats just LOL. I understand how such things work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull back your mouse hard and fast, or you can pull it back slowly matching the aircrafts turn rate. The latter will reduce/remove the need for lifting the mouse in most cases. My problem is noticeably slower than stock turning speeds no matter how I use the mouse or configure settings. So again *Trust me, this isn't just a "your doing it wrong" or "your expectations aren't realistic"... It's a "I got a silly problem/glitch."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Which isn't uncommon to have isolated issues such as this in any game.


I'd like to see a jet built with a 0 turning circle.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'd like to see a jet built with a 0 turning circle.


Would be nice eh?


----------



## Nw0rb

If anyone wants to play im VS waterson and NC matterson


----------



## Georgevonfrank

For using a 360 controller to fly, does the game auto-detect it or do I have to use some program to get it to work?


----------



## circeseye

im vs on water and i love this game. i will say this this game does not like certain comps.i added a 6670 to my rig and play on ultra setting with no shadows an never drop below 30fps.my son thou with 3 gig c2d and 7770 cant use my setting at all. even at medium settings hes stuck in the 20s.
as for certs arrrghh i hate when i forget to equip them lol
i have yet to run across an aimbot or lagger.....lucky i guess


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> For using a 360 controller to fly, does the game auto-detect it or do I have to use some program to get it to work?


Just checked. As long as you have a USB controller or a wireless receiver it works just fine. You do however have to bind all the buttons manually the first time around. About to go to bed though, so I hope it works out fine, as I would like to try this for aircraft.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Just checked. As long as you have a USB controller or a wireless receiver it works just fine. You do however have to bind all the buttons manually the first time around. About to go to bed though, so I hope it works out fine, as I would like to try this for aircraft.


Same I have one plugged in but never thought of using it with PS2


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> I don't think my issue is coming across very well. I know how to fly in pretty much any game I've ever played, and I've talked to people who've had no upgrades on a scythe. Trust me, I'm having some odd issue, not a skill issue lol.
> 
> Lets put it this way, I can bank my scythe till its sideways and then pull on the mouse to pull up. This would make me take a steep turn, instead. I have to pull the mouse all the way across my pad, lift, reposition and repeat. A few times before I can even pull a 180. I play a lot of aircraft games as I usually dislike most FPS's (most FPS's are just copy/paste experiences to me, and offer little to nothing new) Most games as long as you keep pulling back as a certain rate, it will give similar feedback as say, a joystick pulled back. My experience so far in PS2 is far from the norm of any other game I've played, hence why I feel its an issue at my end most likely...
> 
> As for certs not equipping. I guess to me it was the term "cert". To me, to be "certified" is different to "buying" so I guess it was just an issue of wording to me. But you'd be surprised how many people don't know how to equip them...
> 
> And yea, I gotta find a good outfit to join. Random squads can be fun, or they can make your gaming session feel like a frustrated waste of time heh


To the guys complaining about mouse sensitivity in flying.

You are actually doing it right. Your mouse sensitivity should be low. What you need to do in order to fly effectively is bind pitch up and pitch down to your thumb buttons on your mouse or something easily accesible on your keyboard. Will make flying so much easier and you will still have precision aiming. In fact I have my flight sensitivity turned down from the default and I average 5-6 k/d in the scythe. Seriously need to try this out.


----------



## Kaldari

There are three things involved in roll/pitch turning with a mouse.

The first is sensitivity. If you feel like you're having to move the mouse around too much, up the sensitivity until just before you can't accurately aim your weapons at moving targets anymore.

Second is the type of sensor in your mouse. You will have to pick up and set the mouse back down constantly. Laser mice have a much lower lift-off distance than optical or anything else, so this process becomes much less tedious.

Third is air speed. The slower you're going, the tighter you can make your turns. Don't expect to whip around a 180 real fast if you're going 200 KMH.

I've posted several 15 to 20 KDR screenshots, so I shouldn't have to prove any validity to what I'm saying.

Then there are game-specific aspects to flying like vertical thrusters and the dogfighting airframe. If you don't use your vertical thrusters almost all the the time, you're doing it wrong. I read on another forum that the dogfighting airframe doesn't affect pitch, but I'm not so sure. The tooltip says says it increases turning, rolling, and agility. Turning I'm assuming is yaw, rolling is... roll, so what is agility if it isn't pitch? I haven't put my third point into the dogfighting airframe until I know this for sure. If it doesn't affect pitch, I'm switching to the hover frame. They're honestly neck and neck as far as usefulness goes, even if the dogfighting frame affects pitch. You can get pretty creative with maneuvers and almost stop on a dime with the hover frame. I still may switch yet.

*edit*:

One thing to add for inexperienced pilots - repair, repair, repair. Even if you're only hurt 5 or 10%, shoot down to the ground in a decent spot and repair it, or just get to the nearest ammo pad and repair there if it's close enough. That 5 or 10% will mean the difference between you getting your next repair off or exploding many times over.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can pull off some seriously wicked maneuvers using my joystick, but I've been playing games like FreeSpace for years; I know how to fly, I know my controller, and I know how to map my controller to be effective.
> Flying with almost zero ability to flat-turn hurts me more then I'd like to admit, and honestly, I want to take a Scythe or Mosquito out for a spin to see what I can do with something that isn't a flying tank, but I'm happier with the new controls for aircraft, plus the DLL that lets my use my joystick in Win8 (Seriously, whoever linked that, you're the best).
> I think that rolling is much too fast on the Reaver... Too hard to gracefully control in longer turns, and that you need to be waaaaaay too close to your target for AA rockets to be truly effective.
> Ya? How would you know?
> The only indication that it works besides the visuals increase is all the drop down options under the graphics tab are blank. Considering that the game will literally read directly from the INI file, the only room for error is that you didn't apply the new file correctly. There is no "it doesn't work" since it just worked for wonky and still works for me.


Maybe its the way I am doing it but it isn't ultra. I have played the game long enough to know what high looks like. If you read my previous posts, I stated that there is no difference visually, there is no performance drop, there is nothing that is changing. Whatever the reason it just does not work for me. I have tried EVERYTHING so far.


----------



## Carniflex

For me it seems a bit on the slow side. I prefer the Tribes:Ascend kind of stuff of bouncing around and jetpacks.


----------



## TheByt3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> For me it seems a bit on the slow side. I prefer the Tribes:Ascend kind of stuff of bouncing around and jetpacks.


Yeah, having given more than 100 hours in Tribes Ascend and around 80 in Planetside I really can't understand how people compare them and say that one is best than the other. They are 2 completely different games I will say four things though:

1. In Tribes Ascend I feel less the need to buy gear than in Planetside and by that I mean that I don't feel ripped of by Tribes Ascend's prices.

2. In Tribes Ascend being good is sooooo hard that you can't even imagine. It's really really had to be good at that game and I love games that involve so much skill to be had and earned because it makes kills really rewarding.

3. In Tribes I saw tactics being used not like Planetside where even though I'm in a decent outfit (everyday active with good leaders, 900+ members on Miller) I don't really see any tactics being used like in Tribes. In Tribes if you watch clan matches you will s**t your pants by how much thought goes into every move and how skilful everyone needs to be.

4. In the end though i stopped playing Tribes Ascend and I play Planetside because I like Planetside way more than Tribes. I don't know it's just really refreshing.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheByt3*
> 
> Yeah, having given more than 100 hours in Tribes Ascend and around 80 in Planetside I really can't understand how people compare them and say that one is best than the other. They are 2 completely different games I will say four things though:
> 1. In Tribes Ascend I feel less the need to buy gear than in Planetside and by that I mean that I don't feel ripped of by Tribes Ascend's prices.
> 2. In Tribes Ascend being good is sooooo hard that you can't even imagine. It's really really had to be good at that game and I love games that involve so much skill to be had and earned because it makes kills really rewarding.
> 3. In Tribes I saw tactics being used not like Planetside where even though I'm in a decent outfit (everyday active with good leaders, 900+ members on Miller) I don't really see any tactics being used like in Tribes. In Tribes if you watch clan matches you will s**t your pants by how much thought goes into every move and how skilful everyone needs to be.
> 4. In the end though i stopped playing Tribes Ascend and I play Planetside because I like Planetside way more than Tribes. I don't know it's just really refreshing.


Tribes is awesome, and until PS2 came out, was the only F2P i have ever really enjoyed playing. I just like PS2 now because of the large scale of it vs the relatively small size of Tribes (map and player count) Although Tribes wins on the balance issue with the player numbers being evenly matched, not even including the 2 sides being the same.


----------



## Carniflex

Well Planetside 2 has its strong points - I particularly like the vechiles which can be occupied by multiple people, for example, but I'm not really fond of "iron sights" type of shooters, where you run slooooow and jump like you have a 30kg backpack straped on. Fortunately I have not seen mech's from the vechiles side so far









At start with the starter items, however, the classes feel kind of gimped and most people seem to be just zerging at first impression. I quite liked the planetside 1 where I liked to play either engineer or MAX depending on the situation. Especially engineer seems a bit pointless without having ability to set mines or turrets - I presume such upgrades can be bought from the store.

From the faster paced shooters with vechiles I quite liked Unreal 3 although unfortunately it seemed that the number of players tended to be a bit too small to take properly advantage of some of the vechiles that benefit from larger number of persons inside.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Well Planetside 2 has its strong points - I particularly like the vechiles which can be occupied by multiple people, for example, but I'm not really fond of "iron sights" type of shooters, where you run slooooow and jump like you have a 30kg backpack straped on. Fortunately I have not seen mech's from the vechiles side so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At start with the starter items, however, the classes feel kind of gimped and most people seem to be just zerging at first impression. I quite liked the planetside 1 where I liked to play either engineer or MAX depending on the situation. Especially engineer seems a bit pointless without having ability to set mines or turrets - I presume such upgrades can be bought from the store.
> 
> From the faster paced shooters with vechiles I quite liked Unreal 3 although unfortunately it seemed that the number of players tended to be a bit too small to take properly advantage of some of the vechiles that benefit from larger number of persons inside.


Heh, Sprinting may not be fast, but you can do it forever. As for the backpacks...



Tell me that doesn't look like 30kg worth of metal.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, Sprinting may not be fast, but you can do it forever. As for the backpacks...
> 
> Tell me that doesn't look like 30kg worth of metal.


Pffft - plastic









In a more serious note, however, any real human with such amount of steel attached to their body would not be going anywhere on their own. If this is made of some lighter version of plastic/ceramic composite then 30 kg for that kind of armor would be quite reasonable estimate in my opinion. Then again Planetside 2 is not exactly a "realistic shooter" either fortunately - I was dropping like 10 m in heavy armor, able to move afterwards a little while and someone pumped a pistol clip into me from behind shortly after making the drop and I was able to turn and fight back for a little while (until he finished reloading and proved to be a bit more accurate than I was with my peashooter).

Anyway - its not a bad game - its just that my preference for FPS is a bit bouncier (i.e., I can jump 3 - 4 m in the air) and preferably with an ability to set mines or build some kind of auxiliary gadgets like turrets or alarm systems. That does not mean that I would not play planetside 2 sproadically every now and then - at least until DUST 514 makes it to a PC - if it ever does.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Pffft - plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a more serious note, however, any real human with such amount of steel attached to their body would not be going anywhere on their own. If this is made of some lighter version of plastic/ceramic composite then 30 kg for that kind of armor would be quite reasonable estimate in my opinion. Then again Planetside 2 is not exactly a "realistic shooter" either fortunately - I was dropping like 10 m in heavy armor, able to move afterwards a little while and someone pumped a pistol clip into me from behind shortly after making the drop and I was able to turn and fight back for a little while (until he finished reloading and proved to be a bit more accurate than I was with my peashooter).
> Anyway - its not a bad game - its just that my preference for FPS is a bit bouncier (i.e., I can jump 3 - 4 m in the air) and preferably with an ability to set mines or build some kind of auxiliary gadgets like turrets or alarm systems. That does not mean that I would not play planetside 2 sproadically every now and then - at least until DUST 514 makes it to a PC - if it ever does.


also take in consideration that it isn't earth we are fighting on.. different gravity pull and whatnot


----------



## Antykain

Been playing PS2 more than BF3 these days.. Love this game! But.. there is one issue I would like to get fixed, if possible. I've been taking to the skies more and more but I am limited to using the mouse/KB to do so. I've tried to use my joystick (Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro) and my 360 gamepad, but both will make PS2 CTD, right after pressing "PLAY" from the PS2 launchpad. I cannot have ANY joystick/gamepads plugged into the USB ports when starting Planetside 2. I would really love to be able to use my joystick with PS2..







I've tried to find some info on other PS2 forums with no luck.. but there are plenty of people out there having the same issue..

Anyone here know a workaround to get the joystick and/or gamepad to work with PS2?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Been playing PS2 more than BF3 these days.. Love this game! But.. there is one issue I would like to get fixed, if possible. I've been taking to the skies more and more but I am limited to using the mouse/KB to do so. I've tried to use my joystick (Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro) and my 360 gamepad, but both will make PS2 CTD, right after pressing "PLAY" from the PS2 launchpad. I cannot have ANY joystick/gamepads plugged into the USB ports when starting Planetside 2. I would really love to be able to use my joystick with PS2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to find some info on other PS2 forums with no luck.. but there are plenty of people out there having the same issue..
> Anyone here know a workaround to get the joystick and/or gamepad to work with PS2?


what about connecting post-launch?


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Anyway - its not a bad game - its just that my preference for FPS is a bit bouncier (i.e., I can jump 3 - 4 m in the air) and preferably with an ability to set mines or build some kind of auxiliary gadgets like turrets or alarm systems. That does not mean that I would not play planetside 2 sproadically every now and then - at least until DUST 514 makes it to a PC - if it ever does.


Light Assault gets jumpjets that are good for 10-15m jumps, Engineers begin with the ability to deploy turrets (not not PS1 style AI-fired auto-turrets), Engineers and Infiltrators can deploy various kinds of mines by spending XP on certifying them (can't be purchased with $), and Infiltrators begin with the ability to deploy motion sensors that make all nearby opponents show up on the minimap of nearby allies.

If you ever want to get your Galaxy on, roll a VS on Mattherson and join Azure Twilight. We currently have about 150 people online and in TeamSpeak during primetime. Here's a quick training video that will tell you everything you need to know to get started running ops with us:
http://azuretwilight.org/training/azure101/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Anyone here know a workaround to get the joystick and/or gamepad to work with PS2?


I plugged in my Saitek flight stick and the game loaded OK. Using it was just a matter of manually configuring the keybindings. I found that aircraft roll too fast and yaw too slow, and unplugged the flight stick after trying it out for an hour. Kb&m gives you better control with the current flight physics (which I hope are changed someday to be more in line with other flight sims).


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Been playing PS2 more than BF3 these days.. Love this game! But.. there is one issue I would like to get fixed, if possible. I've been taking to the skies more and more but I am limited to using the mouse/KB to do so. I've tried to use my joystick (Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro) and my 360 gamepad, but both will make PS2 CTD, right after pressing "PLAY" from the PS2 launchpad. I cannot have ANY joystick/gamepads plugged into the USB ports when starting Planetside 2. I would really love to be able to use my joystick with PS2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to find some info on other PS2 forums with no luck.. but there are plenty of people out there having the same issue..
> Anyone here know a workaround to get the joystick and/or gamepad to work with PS2?


I'm going to tell you right now. Map the pitch up and down buttons to extra mouse buttons and then use mouse and keyboard to fly. It is worlds better because of how the aircraft work.

Yes the joystick bug is a known issue. Looks like they didn't make many meaningful fixes in the new update either. Nothing relating to that crash or anything performance related. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezikiel12*
> 
> I'm going to tell you right now. Map the pitch up and down buttons to extra mouse buttons and then use mouse and keyboard to fly. It is worlds better because of how the aircraft work.
> Yes the joystick bug is a known issue. Looks like they didn't make many meaningful fixes in the new update either. Nothing relating to that crash or anything performance related. Pretty disappointing.


Yes this is all you need to do. Bind pitch up and down to the thumb buttons and you are golden. I even turn my sensitivity down once I've done this. Allows for very precise aim with an unlimited turning radius.

Also make sure you have mouse acceleration off. Check use raw input in the PS2 menus.


----------



## -SE7EN-

oh and try the Dinput whatever dll fix too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what about connecting post-launch?


Doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Been playing PS2 more than BF3 these days.. Love this game! But.. there is one issue I would like to get fixed, if possible. I've been taking to the skies more and more but I am limited to using the mouse/KB to do so. I've tried to use my joystick (Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro) and my 360 gamepad, but both will make PS2 CTD, right after pressing "PLAY" from the PS2 launchpad. I cannot have ANY joystick/gamepads plugged into the USB ports when starting Planetside 2. I would really love to be able to use my joystick with PS2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to find some info on other PS2 forums with no luck.. but there are plenty of people out there having the same issue..
> 
> Anyone here know a workaround to get the joystick and/or gamepad to work with PS2?


Pretty sure this will do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> I plugged in my Saitek flight stick and the game loaded OK. Using it was just a matter of manually configuring the keybindings. I found that aircraft roll too fast and yaw too slow, and unplugged the flight stick after trying it out for an hour. Kb&m gives you better control with the current flight physics (which I hope are changed someday to be more in line with other flight sims).


You also aren't using Windows8.


----------



## Sethy666

Where abouts do you drop the dinput8.dll in PS2?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Where abouts do you drop the dinput8.dll in PS2?


The game's root folder, which is usually C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> The game's root folder, which is usually C:\Users\Public\Sony Online Entertainment\Installed Games\Planetside 2.


Thanks Kaldari, much appreciated.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Downloading the patch now, did it bring any performance increases?


----------



## skyisover

Now for some reason after downloading the patch I can't exit windowed mode. Anyone else having this problem. It's full screen windowed mode and I can't switch tabs.


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> One thing to add for inexperienced pilots - repair, repair, repair. Even if you're only hurt 5 or 10%, shoot down to the ground in a decent spot and repair it, or just get to the nearest ammo pad and repair there if it's close enough. That 5 or 10% will mean the difference between you getting your next repair off or exploding many times over.


So much this. Gotta repair, repair, repair. Don't know how many times my Sunderer or Magrider have made it out of some of the stickiest situations with just a hair of health left. If your one of the people that likes to lead the charge and get your team to push, you need to be 100% health going in. I think I spend 90% of my time as an engineer. I was also surprised how much I dislike using LA as I thought this would be my fav class (Being a massive Tribes fanatic for many years) Eningeer and Heavy/Max have been my fav so far, with Magrider and Scythe being my fav vehicles.

Oh and reinstalled the game, cleaned and reinstalled mouse drivers as well. Logged in and guess what?





















I can fly like everyone else baby!!! Though it seems I'm not that good yet in PS2. Something new to look forward to. I also haven't spent a cert on aircraft cause of my issue cept for zoom and extra ammo so I can't wait to get that baby upgraded. I'm getting about a 1:1 KD in scythe yet. Those who are flying vets with upgrades are pwning me pretty bad though









Edit> Downloading the 2.6GB patch now. Will let people know if I have issues or not. Works fine, no issues. Though map was a bit glitchy for the first time... but fine since that once... fluke prolly.

Actually, sound is messed a bit. Most of the time it sounds like a nade went off in my ear... everything distorted...


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> So much this. Gotta repair, repair, repair. Don't know how many times my Sunderer or Magrider have made it out of some of the stickiest situations with just a hair of health left. If your one of the people that likes to lead the charge and get your team to push, you need to be 100% health going in. I think I spend 90% of my time as an engineer. I was also surprised how much I dislike using LA as I thought this would be my fav class (Being a massive Tribes fanatic for many years) Eningeer and Heavy/Max have been my fav so far, with Magrider and Scythe being my fav vehicles.
> Oh and reinstalled the game, cleaned and reinstalled mouse drivers as well. Logged in and guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fly like everyone else baby!!! Though it seems I'm not that good yet in PS2. Something new to look forward to. I also haven't spent a cert on aircraft cause of my issue cept for zoom and extra ammo so I can't wait to get that baby upgraded. I'm getting about a 1:1 KD in scythe yet. Those who are flying vets with upgrades are pwning me pretty bad though


The most important things to get right off the bat are pods, IRNV for both weapons, flares, and maxed capacity on the pods - in that order.


----------



## Antykain

I'll give the dinput8.dll file a try when I get home tonight.. Hopefully i'll have some luck with it.


----------



## superj1977

Been playing for few days on and off, played in beta for a while and i liked it lots.
Im just getting ready to start dropping some cash on this game and things go bad, real bad.

Major lag in every game as of 3-4 days ago, in fact its all the time, sometimes just a little, sometimes i nearly punch my screen.

Try to get out of vehicle and there is like a 4-5 second delay, its like your in a que to get out ya own vehicle. Lag for me has got even worse since the latest patch, so much i can no longer play









What did they do to this game? I was on wireless and get zero lag in any other game except PS2, i just spent this afternoon moving my rig and desk into another room so i can directly connect to the router to see if this helps but it still happening.

Is this just me that is getting this or is it common? like i say, i cant even play its so damn bad, theres no way i am dropping cash on this game until its fixed.
Im in UK on Cobalt server.

Check my *YT clip* in first 8 seconds, its like this pretty much all the time now


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Been playing for few days on and off, played in beta for a while and i liked it lots.
> Im just getting ready to start dropping some cash on this game and things go bad, real bad.
> 
> Major lag in every game as of 3-4 days ago, in fact its all the time, sometimes just a little, sometimes i nearly punch my screen.
> 
> Try to get out of vehicle and there is like a 4-5 second delay, its like your in a que to get out ya own vehicle. Lag for me has got even worse since the latest patch, so much i can no longer play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did they do to this game? I was on wireless and get zero lag in any other game except PS2, i just spent this afternoon moving my rig and desk into another room so i can directly connect to the router to see if this helps but it still happening.
> 
> Is this just me that is getting this or is it common? like i say, i cant even play its so damn bad, theres no way i am dropping cash on this game until its fixed.
> Im in UK on Cobalt server.
> 
> Check my *YT clip* in first 8 seconds, its like this pretty much all the time now


I know there were jokes like "SOE needs to learn about AMD!", but sheesh, I'm noticing all the people having problems have Intel CPUs.

I don't know what's up since your hardware should be able to plough through it with ease, but it isn't just you. Wonky is getting bad framerate with a i5 at 4.8Ghz for instance.


----------



## superj1977

Its not an FPS issue, its lag.
Game gets chewed up no problems, only thing i dont have on max is shadows, rig gets me solid FPS as i have frame limiter enabled (58fps).

Nothing to do with CPU







just very very bad lag.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Its not an FPS issue, its lag.
> Game gets chewed up no problems, only thing i dont have on max is shadows, rig gets me solid FPS as i have frame limiter enabled (58fps).
> 
> Nothing to do with CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just very very bad lag.


Ah. You aren't trying to play on a server half way around the world, are you?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Im in UK on Cobalt server.


No im on closest server, if i was on an AU server or US then id expect a little lag but this is just real bad considering its the closet server for me.


----------



## Kaldari

I don't get anything like that with vehicles. I'll see infantry glitch around every now and then, but it's relatively rare.

The only lag I get is from massive battles because I can't overclock my CPU yet. Newegg has shipped me 2 bad sets of RAM. It runs great otherwise.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know there were jokes like "SOE needs to learn about AMD!", but sheesh, I'm noticing all the people having problems have Intel CPUs.
> I don't know what's up since your hardware should be able to plough through it with ease, but it isn't just you. Wonky is getting bad framerate with a i5 at 4.8Ghz for instance.


It's actually people with intel quad cores or lower that have issues, very, very few people with i7s are having performance issues. As for AMD, the old architecture is just brutalized by PS2 and the new stuff has never been properly coded for and just doesn't run well most of the time.

The game's biggest issues seem to be coding side problems where there's inefficient code (likely nested loops) that bogs down individual threads, so CPUs that have the ability to offload the other threads to other cores and let the broken threads do their thing without interfering with other threads don't feel the hit. I typically have Chrome, Itunes, and TS3 running anytime I'm logged in, and if I'm down under 50 FPS it means I'm at the point where the three faction zergs have met, since I set my render distance to 5000. I tried the ultra settings but ultimately didn't see enough of a change to warrant losing 10 FPS.

Also, PSA to everyone, if you're having framerate issues, make sure your sound drivers are up to date, so many people neglect those, especially for integrated cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know there were jokes like "SOE needs to learn about AMD!", but sheesh, I'm noticing all the people having problems have Intel CPUs.
> I don't know what's up since your hardware should be able to plough through it with ease, but it isn't just you. Wonky is getting bad framerate with a i5 at 4.8Ghz for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually people with intel quad cores or lower that have issues, very, very few people with i7s are having performance issues. As for AMD, the old architecture is just brutalized by PS2 and the new stuff has never been properly coded for and just doesn't run well most of the time.
> 
> The game's biggest issues seem to be coding side problems where there's inefficient code (likely nested loops) that bogs down individual threads, so CPUs that have the ability to offload the other threads to other cores and let the broken threads do their thing without interfering with other threads don't feel the hit. I typically have Chrome, Itunes, and TS3 running anytime I'm logged in, and if I'm down under 50 FPS it means I'm at the point where the three faction zergs have met, since I set my render distance to 5000. I tried the ultra settings but ultimately didn't see enough of a change to warrant losing 10 FPS.
> 
> Also, PSA to everyone, if you're having framerate issues, make sure your sound drivers are up to date, so many people neglect those, especially for integrated cards.
Click to expand...

That's just it though, I have a Ph II x4 that can run PS2 just fine, even at 4Ghz (currently back up to it's true speed of 4.3Ghz) on in-game max out (High everything, including shadows, 1080p, FOV at max, etc).


----------



## moocowman

I've seen a lot about this game and I'm kinda iffy about getting into it. Does it really take as long as people say to get certifications and weapons as a free player? I played Bullet Run for a bit which is also a SOE game and it just took way too long for free players to accomplish anything. It looks fun, but I just don't have that kind of time.


----------



## superj1977

It does take a while to get certs yes, but if you unlock stuff too quick then it would get boring real quick.
Anyway im gona log in again and see if theres still lag, is there anyway for me to see my ping in-game?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moocowman*
> 
> I've seen a lot about this game and I'm kinda iffy about getting into it. Does it really take as long as people say to get certifications and weapons as a free player? I played Bullet Run for a bit which is also a SOE game and it just took way too long for free players to accomplish anything. It looks fun, but I just don't have that kind of time.


It takes a while regardless of being a free player or not. Subscribing gets you certs 50% faster, but it still takes a bit to unlock things either way. You can get the important things unlocked so you can hold your own within the first day of playing. Fleshing out further just takes time.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yeah right now Im trying to max out my vanguard. Probably gonna take me a couple months.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> The most important things to get right off the bat are pods, IRNV for both weapons, flares, and maxed capacity on the pods - in that order.


You forgot about the spawn timer reduction cert? I'd purchase atleast half of them before I moved to IRNV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah right now Im trying to max out my vanguard. Probably gonna take me a couple months.


Depends on how much time you can play. If you've only got an hour or two a day, yea it will take time.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> You forgot about the spawn timer reduction cert? I'd purchase atleast half of them before I moved to IRNV
> Depends on how much time you can play. If you've only got an hour or two a day, yea it will take time.


Yeah the timer certs are NICE. It takes me only 8 min to get another vanguard. By the time I'm on the front line, bam I can get another one. Which, means I can be a bit more reckless with the tank, which results in getting more kills before trying repairs. (Eg retreat at 25% normal vs retreat at 10% reckless.)

I play like 5 hours a day.


----------



## B-rock

I started playing a little bit ago, but at one point my game kept crashing when trying to launch the game. Found out it was because I had my xbox 360 controller plugged in, silly bugs 

I like the game concept and everything, seems like a pretty good game. I just can't wait until the hackers get to a more tolerable level.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> You forgot about the spawn timer reduction cert? I'd purchase atleast half of them before I moved to IRNV


Well ya, the first few that are like 1 cert, 10 certs, I suppose get those. IRNV is only 50 certs though, and that will net you way more kills than just about anything else. You turn the enemies from barely-visible, moving blobs to light bulbs. It's important to get it as early as possible, right after the pods. There's really no point in worrying about vehicle respawn if you aren't maximizing what you can do each time you go out with it costing so few points.

But the Acquisition Timer is definitely nice though. I have 7 points in it now and plan on putting at least 1 or 2 more in.


----------



## superj1977

Well i just played for last few hours and there was no lag








I actually shut down the Steam client all together and just launched the launchpad.exe without Steam, just in case Steam was using any bandwidth for any reason.

Anyway im still *very* poor at this game but its damn awesome and i like playing it


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well ya, the first few that are like 1 cert, 10 certs, I suppose get those. IRNV is only 50 certs though, and that will net you way more kills than just about anything else. You turn the enemies from barely-visible, moving blobs to light bulbs. It's important to get it as early as possible, right after the pods. There's really no point in worrying about vehicle respawn if you aren't maximizing what you can do each time you go out with it costing so few points.
> But the Acquisition Timer is definitely nice though. I have 7 points in it now and plan on putting at least 1 or 2 more in.


Well certainly, I've long maxed out mine, but for those wishing to fly, if they get killed by moron fly boys that ram or don't watch were they are flying they will want those certs. Becoming a better pilot will allow for more kills, so more fly time = more skill. Pods are great but if your a terrible pilot cause you can only spawn a fighter once every 20 minutes it kinda defeats the purpose of spending almost 2,000 certs to get all that gear.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Well certainly, I've long maxed out mine, but for those wishing to fly, if they get killed by moron fly boys that ram or don't watch were they are flying they will want those certs. Becoming a better pilot will allow for more kills, so more fly time = more skill. Pods are great but if your a terrible pilot cause you can only spawn a fighter once every 20 minutes it kinda defeats the purpose of spending almost 2,000 certs to get all that gear.


What you're talking about is hundreds and thousands of cert points into the game. I'm talking about where your first hundred go. You're going to want IRNV before putting more than 50 points into anything else. I know the pods are more than 100 (they're 700 or 1000 I believe), but I just spent the $7-10 to get them right off the bat because they're crucial to being an effective pilot in the game. You can get kills with the default gun, but you're severely gimped if that's all you use.

I laugh at the A2A missle pilots. If you have one point in flares and have any skill as a pilot, those A2A missles are borderline useless. They may get kills every now and then, but you're far better off and will get far more done with a machine gun and pods.

*edit*: And I completely know what you're talking about with respawn rates and idiot pilots. That's why I made this thread on the official forums earlier today.

http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/ff-vehicle-timeout.66195/


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> What you're talking about is hundreds and thousands of cert points into the game. I'm talking about where your first hundred go. You're going to want IRNV before putting more than 50 points into anything else. I know the pods are more than 100 (they're 700 or 1000 I believe), but I just spent the $7-10 to get them right off the bat because they're crucial to being an effective pilot in the game. You can get kills with the default gun, but you're severely gimped if that's all you use.
> I laugh at the A2A missle pilots. If you have one point in flares and have any skill as a pilot, those A2A missles are borderline useless. They may get kills every now and then, but you're far better off and will get far more done with a machine gun and pods.
> *edit*: And I completely know what you're talking about with respawn rates and idiot pilots. That's why I made this thread on the official forums earlier today.
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/ff-vehicle-timeout.66195/


Well yes, if you go the paid route then the IRNV is a good purchase right off the bat. I was more explaining it for those who would go the full cert grind route. If you go the $$ route you can rack up "atleast" 50 certs in a single scyth life if you don't get to far ahead of yourself and follow a runner into hostile air space..lol I'd personally avoid the thermals, I thought they were awesome till I bought the IRNV a while back..lol Wish I didn't waste my certs on zoom and thermals.

What upset me though with the last patch is that they reduced the pods damage to sunderers. Those things could already take a beating if they had the armor kit. Now you gotta fire off nearly all your rounds to kill one..lol Hopefully they will allow us to tweak the weapon more down the road. More damage/slower ROF, more damaged/slower shell speed. Something to bring it back into balance for us..lol


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Well yes, if you go the paid route then the IRNV is a good purchase right off the bat. I was more explaining it for those who would go the full cert grind route. If you go the $$ route you can rack up "atleast" 50 certs in a single scyth life if you don't get to far ahead of yourself and follow a runner into hostile air space..lol I'd personally avoid the thermals, I thought they were awesome till I bought the IRNV a while back..lol Wish I didn't waste my certs on zoom and thermals.
> What upset me though with the last patch is that they reduced the pods damage to sunderers. Those things could already take a beating if they had the armor kit. Now you gotta fire off nearly all your rounds to kill one..lol Hopefully they will allow us to tweak the weapon more down the road. More damage/slower ROF, more damaged/slower shell speed. Something to bring it back into balance for us..lol


Sunderers are pretty much impossible to take down solo with someone chain repairing. You can take the engineer out first, but you still have to throw two more volleys of pods and machine gun to take it down after that. That engineer or others will definitely respawn and start repairing by that point. Sunderers are definitely further down on my kill priority list since the patch. I'll gladly go after a tank way before I go after a sunderer. I can take a tank down in one pass - sunderer.. not so much, unless they're already greatly wounded. A tank will go down in one pod volley if every missle hits. If not, the machine gun will finish that last little bit.

The infantry are definitely getting smarter though. I've seen more flak maxes this past day than I've ever seen before. One is bad enough, but I've seen 3 or 4 holding points lately. Might as well label that a no-fly zone unless there is a fair amount of elevation change so you can sneak in some kills under their noses. Even then it usually isn't worth the trouble.

As much as I don't like the changes, I do feel the pods are more balanced now. I still find the difference between tank and sunderer armor to be crazy, and the amount of damage some of these infantry take is just entirely unbelievable. I still make due despite those things however. It has cut my KDR by at least 10-20% though.


----------



## Kaldari

Well no wonder we're getting our bums violated.. VS is only 9% of the population in Indar on Waterson. Time to switch continents.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well no wonder we're getting our bums violated.. VS is only 9% of the population in Indar on Waterson. Time to switch continents.


Ouch! That sounds like Amerish on "briggs" the NC just love to hold that for the discount on aircraft..lol But they can't earn crap because most of the time they all run to that empty continent and leave indar and eshimir..lol


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Ouch! That sounds like Amerish on "briggs" the NC just love to hold that for the discount on aircraft..lol But they can't earn crap because most of the time they all run to that empty continent and leave indar and eshimir..lol


I like a nice balance. I don't like being 60% or 10%. Both aren't very fruitful play experiences. I just look for where we at least have a third of the map and a third of the population. There's hardly a point to playing the other ones.

*edit*: It just occurred to me. Isn't it a bit ironic that the side of the hover elevator that's working against gravity is literally twice as fast than the side working with it?

It's nitpicky, but I just find it odd.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well no wonder we're getting our bums violated.. VS is only 9% of the population in Indar on Waterson. Time to switch continents.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! That sounds like Amerish on "briggs" the NC just love to hold that for the discount on aircraft..lol But they can't earn crap because most of the time they all run to that empty continent and leave indar and eshimir..lol
Click to expand...

NC usually own both Amerish and Esamir (Notice how there is no H... Seriously, it's not just you, everyone pronounces it Esh-mir, and that's _wrong_... After days of this, it gets annoying.) during the evening on Mattherson. But we never get anywhere at all on Indar, and we trade Esamir with Vanu often enough.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I like a nice balance. I don't like being 60% or 10%. Both aren't very fruitful play experiences. I just look for where we at least have a third of the map and a third of the population. There's hardly a point to playing the other ones.
> *edit*: It just occurred to me. Isn't it a bit ironic that the side of the hover elevator that's working against gravity is literally twice as fast than the side working against it?
> It's nitpicky, but I just find it odd.


Ya know, I never took much thought on that, but your right! Ha, that is interesting. I suppose its so folks don't slowly climb up and get picked off by every sniper..lol


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NC usually own both Amerish and Esamir (Notice how there is no H... Seriously, it's not just you, everyone pronounces it Esh-mir, and that's _wrong_... After days of this, it gets annoying.) during the evening on Mattherson. But we never get anywhere at all on Indar, and we trade Esamir with Vanu often enough.


I've got a reputation to uphold on mispronouncing names. So I'm gonna stick with tradition and keep adding a H







plus, I hate people who go out of their way to correct someone on stupid s&*%. So do yourself a favor..And just ignore people's errors, cause guess what...We don't care already!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NC usually own both Amerish and Esamir (Notice how there is no H... Seriously, it's not just you, everyone pronounces it Esh-mir, and that's _wrong_... After days of this, it gets annoying.) during the evening on Mattherson. But we never get anywhere at all on Indar, and we trade Esamir with Vanu often enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a reputation to uphold on mispronouncing names. So I'm gonna stick with tradition and keep adding a H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus, I hate people who go out of their way to correct someone on stupid s&*%. So do yourself a favor..And just ignore people's errors, cause guess what...We don't care already!
Click to expand...

That's fine for you, but when I pronounce it right (or at least more right), and I'm told I'm wrong by someone who adds a letter to the name? No, then it's too far. (This has actually happened, repeatedly... partly people who follow this thread)

Good job being a jerk about it though, it's good to know there are people out there who _like_ to spread false information just to annoy someone.







Or you could, you know, grow up, realize that I specifically mentioned it wasn't just you, correct your mistake, and move on.


----------



## Kaldari

There's something new and PS2-related in my sig.









*edit*:


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's fine for you, but when I pronounce it right (or at least more right), and I'm told I'm wrong by someone who adds a letter to the name? No, then it's too far. (This has actually happened, repeatedly... partly people who follow this thread)
> Good job being a jerk about it though, it's good to know there are people out there who _like_ to spread false information just to annoy someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could, you know, grow up, realize that I specifically mentioned it wasn't just you, correct your mistake, and move on.


Spreading false information? LOL? let's get real, how is misspelling a word "spreading false information" Get over yourself dude. I made a typo, and joked about it more to have fun, and your letting your "I must be correct" side get you all flustered..haha Chill out







your gonna grow old and grumpy like that. Best to take my approach and just enjoy everything, and make the best of each situation. Not let something as silly as a "H" get you so heated your gonna make wild accusations that have litterally no ground to stand on








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> There's something new and PS2-related in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*:


I love me some science


----------



## Kaldari

We all just need to have a nice glass of kitteh and kill some not VS.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, is there a way to download the most up to date game client without having to use the launcher? like a complete redistibutable .exe...


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question fellas, is there a way to download the most up to date game client without having to use the launcher? like a complete redistibutable .exe...


Not that I know of, and I doubt there is one. The launcher ensures you have the latest version of the game before allowing it to launch.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question fellas, is there a way to download the most up to date game client without having to use the launcher? like a complete redistibutable .exe...


No the launcher is required. You either have to use Steam or use SOE launcher. I personally like the SOE option, because I can see sales and stuff on the front page as I login..haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> We all just need to have a nice glass of kitteh and kill some not VS.


The cuteness....is ...overwhelming!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> We all just need to have a nice glass of kitteh and kill some not VS.


Maybe we could convince the Blue and Purple to beat up on Red for for a while.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Spreading false information? LOL? let's get real, how is misspelling a word "spreading false information" Get over yourself dude. I made a typo, and joked about it more to have fun, and your letting your "I must be correct" side get you all flustered..haha Chill out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your gonna grow old and grumpy like that. Best to take my approach and just enjoy everything, and make the best of each situation. Not let something as silly as a "H" get you so heated your gonna make wild accusations that have litterally no ground to stand on


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or you could, you know, grow up, realize that I specifically mentioned it wasn't just you, correct your mistake, and move on.


And yes, misspelling something, intentionally (as you said you would do), is spreading false information, as the name is information, it is spelled incorrectly, and it is intentional.

Considering it's obvious that I was tired of it being pronounced wrong and that it was getting on my nerves for several days now (as I said in the first post), it was a very stupid joke. Learn your audience.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Maybe we could convince the Blue and Purple to beat up on Red for for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, misspelling something, intentionally (as you said you would do), is spreading false information, as the name is information, it is spelled incorrectly, and it is intentional.
> Considering it's obvious that I was tired of it being pronounced wrong and that it was getting on my nerves for several days now (as I said in the first post), it was a very stupid joke. Learn your audience.


The correct wording would have been. "Your *intent* to spread false information. At the time I did not spread false information but create a typo. So your claim like I said..Had no ground to stand on. For someone as "smart" I assumed you would have figured that out without me wasting time explaining. If you let something stupid like that get on your nerves you've got more issues then I could pick on to get you heated. Come join me on Briggs one day, if you can't stand listening to a foreigner miss pronounce stuff you might wanna stear clear







We should most likely drop this, since I enjoy this thread, and this topic is to easy to mess with...lol

Let's go attack some TR huh? they are always fun to whack around!


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's just it though, I have a Ph II x4 that can run PS2 just fine, even at 4Ghz (currently back up to it's true speed of 4.3Ghz) on in-game max out (High everything, including shadows, 1080p, FOV at max, etc).


Serious? The Penom II IPC is similar to a C2Duo/C2Quad. I don't get it. What resolution are you playing at? Do you use MSI Afterburner or similar to monitor FPS during big fights?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's just it though, I have a Ph II x4 that can run PS2 just fine, even at 4Ghz (currently back up to it's true speed of 4.3Ghz) on in-game max out (High everything, including shadows, 1080p, FOV at max, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> Serious? The Phenom II IPC is similar to a C2Duo/C2Quad. I don't get it. What resolution are you playing at? Do you use MSI Afterburner or similar to monitor FPS during big fights?
Click to expand...

1080p. Would be Eyefinity, but the whole FOV thing... Plus, 1GB cards... Ya, that wouldn't work out well.

Nothing recording, but "smooth", so lets call it 30ish until I can get some hard numbers for you.


----------



## Wonky Sausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1080p. Would be Eyefinity, but the whole FOV thing... Plus, 1GB cards... Ya, that wouldn't work out well.
> Nothing recording, but "smooth", so lets call it 30ish until I can get some hard numbers for you.


You don't have to record, just have a fps meter running and look at it while fighting. To me, anything under 60 is painful. 30 is really bad.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Maybe we could convince the Blue and Purple to beat up on Red for for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, misspelling something, intentionally (as you said you would do), is spreading false information, as the name is information, it is spelled incorrectly, and it is intentional.
> Considering it's obvious that I was tired of it being pronounced wrong and that it was getting on my nerves for several days now (as I said in the first post), it was a very stupid joke. Learn your audience.
> 
> 
> 
> The correct wording would have been. "Your *intent* to spread false information. At the time I did not spread false information but create a typo. So your claim like I said..Had no ground to stand on. For someone as "smart" I assumed you would have figured that out without me wasting time explaining. If you let something stupid like that get on your nerves you've got more issues then I could pick on to get you heated. Come join me on Briggs one day, if you can't stand listening to a foreigner miss pronounce stuff you might wanna stear clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should most likely drop this, since I enjoy this thread, and this topic is to easy to mess with...lol
> 
> Let's go attack some TR huh? they are always fun to whack around!
Click to expand...

Only a problem if said foreigner not only doesn't listen to correction but goes on about how the incorrect way is right when the spelling is in front of them and it doesn't contain a letter they are trying to pronounce. And they do it for days.

I think it's funny... In-game, most people complain about the TR, how everyone plays as them, OP guns (I hate the CARV... it -might- not be OP, but I hate it...) whatever, but here on OCN, pretty much everyone vocal is NC or VS. Should totally set up cross-faction plans to keep out of each other's way and just rip into TR until they're pushed back to the warp gate on all three continents, then duke it out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1080p. Would be Eyefinity, but the whole FOV thing... Plus, 1GB cards... Ya, that wouldn't work out well.
> Nothing recording, but "smooth", so lets call it 30ish until I can get some hard numbers for you.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to record, just have a fps meter running and look at it while fighting. To me, anything under 60 is painful. 30 is really bad.
Click to expand...

Alt-F FTW.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wonky Sausage*
> 
> You don't have to record, just have a fps meter running and look at it while fighting. To me, anything under 60 is painful. 30 is really bad.


Lol.

I can game perfectly fine at 30, if the game doesn't have brutally fast paced action going on. 45FPS is my lower limit for FPs though.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Only a problem if said foreigner not only doesn't listen to correction but goes on about how the incorrect way is right when the spelling is in front of them and it doesn't contain a letter they are trying to pronounce. And they do it for days.
> I think it's funny... In-game, most people complain about the TR, how everyone plays as them, OP guns (I hate the CARV... it -might- not be OP, but I hate it...) whatever, but here on OCN, pretty much everyone vocal is NC or VS. Should totally set up cross-faction plans to keep out of each other's way and just rip into TR until they're pushed back to the warp gate on all three continents, then duke it out.


I was sadly pretty bored last night. Was working a double shift so I could take time off for the holiday..lol One must complete assignments to get vacation..haha So my bad mate..lol

As for the factions, yea I noticed that most of us seem to be VS and some NC Which is pretty funny! But most people here on OCN are smarter then your average pub so we all knew VS was the winning faction


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> As for the factions, yea I noticed that most of us seem to be VS and some NC Which is pretty funny! But most people here on OCN are smarter then your average pub so we all knew VS was the winning faction


Quote:


> A graceful and stylish beast, the Magrider is a heavy tank that _declared treads and tires too mainstream_ for its purply exterior.


Source: http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/intel-brief-anti-vehicle-magrider.66300/

The Vanu Sovereignty is hipster! I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!









I really do like how SOE writes this stuff. Even their explanations on the support site are fun.


----------



## Iching

The game runs great on my 2500k @ 4.5GHz and a single HD5870 @ 1080. I get 45 to 95 frames with vsync off and high graphics. My GPU pis a constant 99 percent so I need a better video card. When I enable crossfire the game is unplayable.


----------



## Kaldari

I was well on my way to 100/0 until this BR 2 careens right into the side of me. It pisses me off so bad.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I was well on my way to 100/0 until this BR 2 careens right into the side of me. It pisses me off so bad.


Could have been worse, you could have been on a pad reloading well a liberator flys through your craft attempting to land.....Those are always fun


----------



## Kaldari

Another BR 2 just flew into the side of me. If I had a genie, the first thing I would wish for is telepathic strangulation - or maybe Santa Clause can just give it to me this year.


----------



## Newwt

Really tried to like this game, but just couldn't get into it :/


----------



## -SE7EN-

finally got my LA certed pretty well (taking a break on infiltrator) NV+softpoint+grenadelauncher


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> finally got my LA certed pretty well (taking a break on infiltrator) NV+softpoint+grenadelauncher


LA is my go to class when not flying, except for MAX in certain situations.

It ended up being a decent night, though not as great as it could have been. 3 or 4 of the deaths are from friendlies.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> LA is my go to class when not flying, except for MAX in certain situations.
> It ended up being a decent night, though not as great as it could have been. 3 or 4 of the deaths are from friendlies.


Nice job, gotta love those friendlies..haha


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I was well on my way to 100/0 until this BR 2 careens right into the side of me. It pisses me off so bad.


This is seriously the most annoying thing on the planet and it happens wayy more often then it should.

On a side note a couple days ago I was coming into an ammo pad to repair and as I was coming in a friendly drop pod killed me. I thought that was actually kind of funny.

On another side note I downed a fully maned enemy liberator with my drop pod about when the game released. It's a more satisfying kill then it should be.


----------



## bulmung

Not sure if it has been mentioned in here yet and I read 2 pages back and didnt see any news about the triple station cash. On Friday the 21st of dec all Station cash purchases will be tripled. That includes the station cash cards from the store if you activate them on the 21st. I picked up 2 $15 cards from walmart that have 2k SC on them so 30 bucks I am going to get 12k SC.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulmung*
> 
> Not sure if it has been mentioned in here yet and I read 2 pages back and didnt see any news about the triple station cash. On Friday the 21st of dec all Station cash purchases will be tripled. That includes the station cash cards from the store if you activate them on the 21st. I picked up 2 $15 cards from walmart that have 2k SC on them so 30 bucks I am going to get 12k SC.


I had heard about the triple SC thing on the 21st, but I didn't know about the 500 point bonus on those Walmart cards. I'll definitely be going that route now. +rep

*edit*: post 4,444


----------



## Tatakai All

What 500 point bonus? He has 4k worth of sc that's gonna triple to 12k. Where does the extra 500 points come into play?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> What 500 point bonus? He has 4k worth of sc that's gonna triple to 12k. Where does the extra 500 points come into play?


4k isn't divisible by 1,500 SC cards. $30 normally gets you 3,000 SC, which would be 9,000 during a triple sale. Instead, with the 500 points bonus from each of the Walmart cards, he's getting an extra 1,000 points for the money straight up, and an extra 3,000 points on the triple SC day.

*edit*: Using the Walmart cards, as opposed to buying it in the game, essentially turns a triple SC sale into a quadruple SC sale.


----------



## xutnubu

Anyone knows how to edit the options.ini to record at 720p with the in-game recorder?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

So after tons of updates I still can't launch the game. I'm not sure if the client's updater takes presidence over steam's but even then I've tried validating the game's assets in the launcher as well as validating them through steam and nothing works. I've even tried running the client and game in administrative mode but nothing worked. It just keeps giving me the ps2.exe has stopped working error.
About a month ago I did get he game to work on this same computer however it crashed after about 20 minutes of gameplay.
Also I find it odd how steam tells me after validation that files are missing every time I try to run the game. I just validate, run, re-validate, run, and so on.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So after tons of updates I still can't launch the game. I'm not sure if the client's updater takes presidence over steam's but even then I've tried validating the game's assets in the launcher as well as validating them through steam and nothing works. I've even tried running the client and game in administrative mode but nothing worked. It just keeps giving me the ps2.exe has stopped working error.
> About a month ago I did get he game to work on this same computer however it crashed after about 20 minutes of gameplay.
> Also I find it odd how steam tells me after validation that files are missing every time I try to run the game. I just validate, run, re-validate, run, and so on.


do NOT let steam update. Validate one time with steam so it will launch it properly, then don't let it do it again. on the ps2 launcher, click the wrench and revalidate thru that, you should be fine afterwards.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do NOT let steam update. Validate one time with steam so it will launch it properly, then don't let it do it again. on the ps2 launcher, click the wrench and revalidate thru that, you should be fine afterwards.


There is a massive sticky on the SEO forums that says DON"T USE STEAM VALIDATION. Of course if you can't get it to run, use it "once" and only once. I honestly just use the launcher since the steam version is still spotty.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Really tried to like this game, but just couldn't get into it :/


What in particular didnt you like about it?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What in particular didnt you like about it?


that it isn't COD/BF (whichever he plays)


----------



## dmxdex2020

Game runs like rubbish.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So after tons of updates I still can't launch the game. I'm not sure if the client's updater takes presidence over steam's but even then I've tried validating the game's assets in the launcher as well as validating them through steam and nothing works. I've even tried running the client and game in administrative mode but nothing worked. It just keeps giving me the ps2.exe has stopped working error.
> About a month ago I did get he game to work on this same computer however it crashed after about 20 minutes of gameplay.
> Also I find it odd how steam tells me after validation that files are missing every time I try to run the game. I just validate, run, re-validate, run, and so on.


If you use Evga On-Screen Display server or MSI On-Screen Display Server to monitor FPS or GPU temps, try this...It helped me run Chivalry Medieval Warfare after enabling this option:


----------



## Sethy666

Quick question:

Does nanoweave armor need to be activated (which key)? or is it on all the time?

Thanks


----------



## Wheezo

It's on and active all the time as long as it is equipped.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> It's on and active all the time as long as it is equipped.


Thanks... and its equipped when you apply certs to it, yeah?

Just reading some other forums and they must be from the beta... its confusing


----------



## Wheezo

You have to physically equip it on each unit you buy it for (the loadout screen) after you buy it. Didn't play the beta, so can't comment on if there was a difference, but I'm having a blast with this game every time I play.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> You have to physically equip it on each unit you buy it for (the loadout screen) after you buy it. Didn't play the beta, so can't comment on if there was a difference, but I'm having a blast with this game every time I play.


Equip through the loadout screen









Never thought to do that... I do it with weapons... grrr

Thanks... that should increase my survivabiliy a tad more now


----------



## Wheezo

Yeah it's a suit upgrade, I believe, so it's a tossup between nanoweave or shield cap as you can only equip one at a time. I go with the nano but I'd almost think a faster regenerating shield would be better. Maybe a more seasoned pro would know.


----------



## Degree

I love sniping in general, and mostly snipe in most FPS games.
However, I'm having a hard time on PS2 with sniping for some reason. Been trying to play and thought to myself I will get better as I play, but I still suck x.x

Anyone have tips? I play VS and bought the XM8 or something like that with 12x scope since it was only 100 certs, I heard the v10 was the best sniper so I wanna try to get that but it would take me forever to get those certs. -.-"


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I love sniping in general, and mostly snipe in most FPS games.
> However, I'm having a hard time on PS2 with sniping for some reason. Been trying to play and thought to myself I will get better as I play, but I still suck x.x
> 
> Anyone have tips? I play VS and bought the XM8 or something like that with 12x scope since it was only 100 certs, I heard the v10 was the best sniper so I wanna try to get that but it would take me forever to get those certs. -.-"


Ya, give the stock NC Sniper a try with a 30-cert x12 scope, should be plenty to hit anything inside your render distance with a drop to only the 3rd or 4th marker at most.









Anyway, today I found this, and I swear the TR are making it easy on me recently.

The Vanu still kick my ass when they get in gear, but recently the TR has shown unusual amounts of stupid. Like a Sniper too focused on his target to see me standing in front and a little to his left, and I use my own sniper rifle to get a "my barrel is on your nose" headshot. Or when I was sitting in a little hidey hole in a mountain taking pot shots at tanks with my Crow, I scoot back into my hole, check the map, look over some stats, and spend about 3 mins doing that. When I close out the menu, there's a LA standing on the ledge I was on a moment ago, not 5 feet from me, with his back turned. I almost felt sorry for that and almost decided to do a "/yell Dude, turn around, this is unfair...".

Also, I saw a flying Magrider today. Do those things "bounce" on the jump pads? Becasue that would explain it. This thing flew right out of the warp gate in a long arch that brought it near where I was.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, give the stock NC Sniper a try with a 30-cert x12 scope, should be plenty to hit anything inside your render distance with a drop to only the 3rd or 4th marker at most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, today I found this, and I swear the TR are making it easy on me recently.
> The Vanu still kick my ass when they get in gear, but recently the TR has shown unusual amounts of stupid. Like a Sniper too focused on his target to see me standing in front and a little to his left, and I use my own sniper rifle to get a "my barrel is on your nose" headshot. Or when I was sitting in a little hidey hole in a mountain taking pot shots at tanks with my Crow, I scoot back into my hole, check the map, look over some stats, and spend about 3 mins doing that. When I close out the menu, there's a LA standing on the ledge I was on a moment ago, not 5 feet from me, with his back turned. I almost felt sorry for that and almost decided to do a "/yell Dude, turn around, this is unfair...".
> Also, I saw a flying Magrider today. Do those things "bounce" on the jump pads? Becasue that would explain it. This thing flew right out of the warp gate in a long arch that brought it near where I was.


I'll try out the NC later today, haven't used any other races besides the VS


----------



## conzilla

Just wanted to let everyone know on the 21st there will be a 3x station cash deal. buy 20 dollars and get 60 dollars worth of station cash.

Also has anyone noticed the game more cpu dependent after the last patch.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know on the 21st there will be a 3x station cash deal. buy 20 dollars and get 60 dollars worth of station cash.
> Also has anyone noticed the game more cpu dependent after the last patch.


Yup, I'll be going to Walmart and pick up 2 cards. You also get bonus SC from the Walmart and they triple too


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'll try out the NC later today, haven't used any other races besides the VS


they're pretty underpowered compared to the other races. Best thing about them is the default sniper rifle is 1headshot kills, but other factions can cert into a rifle just as good. I would recommend against rerolling to nc, unless you're assuming they have to buff nc or you are joining an nc outfit.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> they're pretty underpowered compared to the other races. Best thing about them is the default sniper rifle is 1headshot kills, but other factions can cert into a rifle just as good. I would recommend against rerolling to nc, unless you're assuming they have to buff nc or you are joining an nc outfit.


Well I wanna try all of the fractions and see which I like best to settle on, and to get the general feel of each so when I am against that one fraction, I'll know how to handle it


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Well I wanna try all of the fractions and see which I like best to settle on, and to get the general feel of each so when I am against that one fraction, I'll know how to handle it


as a NC player (having played the other 2 before NC).. what I find best is to wait somewhere until an NC player shoots you repeatedly, then slowly turn around and kill him.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'll try out the NC later today, haven't used any other races besides the VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're pretty underpowered compared to the other races. Best thing about them is the default sniper rifle is 1headshot kills, but other factions can cert into a rifle just as good. I would recommend against rerolling to nc, unless you're assuming they have to buff nc or you are joining an nc outfit.
Click to expand...

You realize the NC just got a buff and TR just got a nerf, right? We're all about even now, aside from them nerfing the G2A rockets and Reaver's speed too much.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You realize the NC just got a buff and TR just got a nerf, right? We're all about even now, aside from them nerfing the G2A rockets and Reaver's speed too much.


where do you see that at? the last changes i seen were update 1 and that didn't even much out for infantry at all. It is a frequent occurrence to engage an enemy, shooting them first, for them to turn around and kill a NC player. It isn't just me, it happens to a good portion of the people I run with all the time. We joke about it.. seeing 2 enemy faction tanks shooting at us while side-by-side to each other. 'Why aren't they shooting at each other?' 'Because Terran and Vanu can't compete in a fair fight!'. -actually happened 2 days ago.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You realize the NC just got a buff and TR just got a nerf, right? We're all about even now, aside from them nerfing the G2A rockets and Reaver's speed too much.
> 
> 
> 
> where do you see that at? the last changes i seen were update 1 and that didn't even much out for infantry at all. It is a frequent occurrence to engage an enemy, shooting them first, for them to turn around and kill a NC player. It isn't just me, it happens to a good portion of the people I run with all the time. We joke about it.. seeing 2 enemy faction tanks shooting at us while side-by-side to each other. 'Why aren't they shooting at each other?' 'Because Terran and Vanu can't compete in a fair fight!'. -actually happened 2 days ago.
Click to expand...

There are literally dozens of TR on the PS2 forums complaining about how the CARV is completely wrecked now (+12.5% horizontal recoil, CARV-S bullet speed down to 600 from 620), and after my recent 5:1 K/D runs as a HA, I almost agree with them.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are literally dozens of TR on the PS2 forums complaining about how the CARV is completely wrecked now (+12.5% horizontal recoil, CARV-S bullet speed down to 600 from 620), and after my recent 5:1 K/D runs as a HA, I almost agree with them.


Wait, so is this recent? Like after last night? That thing needs more nerf IMO.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are literally dozens of TR on the PS2 forums complaining about how the CARV is completely wrecked now (+12.5% horizontal recoil, CARV-S bullet speed down to 600 from 620), and after my recent 5:1 K/D runs as a HA, I almost agree with them.


edit: misread what was said.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 5:1 = complaints about the weapon being 'completely wrecked'. have you even played NC post-release?


...that's all he plays, jsyk...


----------



## jtom320

Recoil adjustments should not even effect a good player. Like at all.

Anyone complaining the carv is wrecked needs to try out something other then TR.


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I love sniping in general, and mostly snipe in most FPS games.
> However, I'm having a hard time on PS2 with sniping for some reason. Been trying to play and thought to myself I will get better as I play, but I still suck x.x
> Anyone have tips? I play VS and bought the XM8 or something like that with 12x scope since it was only 100 certs, I heard the v10 was the best sniper so I wanna try to get that but it would take me forever to get those certs. -.-"


the base snipers are rubbish IMO
the V-10 is amazing, i can't use anything else with recon. and i agree the price of guns both with certs and station cash is maybe a tad high. a new player coming into Planetside 2 has no chance of a new gun unless they pay moneys haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 5:1 = complaints about the weapon being 'completely wrecked'. have you even played NC post-release?
> 
> 
> 
> ...that's all he plays, jsyk...
Click to expand...

I only play NC, as Sniper said.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I only play NC, as Sniper said.


You playing tonight? I'm just finishing up a chapter.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I only play NC, as Sniper said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You playing tonight? I'm just finishing up a chapter.
Click to expand...

Should be able to, and I should have enough certs to buy something nice for my Vanguard too.


----------



## Tomus

Love how people gather up and "jump" to proximity voice chat music








http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/1101393129846451062/00EB684CCF0866D36D75CD80158BCB57EA07338C/


----------



## Sethy666

Another quick question...

Im playing as a TR level 10 medic ATM on Briggs.

If I get SC, is this transferable to another character (class) I may make on Briggs? eg VS Engineer or NC Light assault

Note: I will be staying on Briggs due to lag issues with off shore servers.

thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Another quick question...
> 
> Im playing as a TR level 10 medic ATM on Briggs.
> 
> If I get SC, is this transferable to another character (class) I may make on Briggs? eg VS Engineer or NC Light assault
> 
> Note: I will be staying on Briggs due to lag issues with off shore servers.
> 
> thanks


SC is SC and can be spent anywhere until it is spent.

Once you spend it, it stays with that char/server forever. At least until SOE does their thing about transferable chars.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> SC is SC and can be spent anywhere until it is spent.
> Once you spend it, it stays with that char/server forever. At least until SOE does their thing about transferable chars.


Thanks. Then i best choose wisely.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks. Then i best choose wisely.


Hey Sethy,

Wish we could play together, but I understand about server lag.
It's a fun game and I'm really enjoying it. Don't know if you're in a outfit or not, but I got myself into one on the Mattherson server.

An outfit can be great fun and somewhat challenging at times. But our last organized raid night we had 147 members working together. We had an armored platoon a air platoon and an infantry platoon.
We stomped faces. It's so amazing to look up and see the sky just FULL of friendly air support.


----------



## jtom320

So I've been spending a lot of time playing infiltrator. Oddly enough the infantry rendering distances hurts the infil just as much if not more then ESF piloting.

I was racking up a crazy amount of kills on the bridge by the crown but by the time the battle really started to heat up I couldn't see anyone up on the hills anymore. It's really completely ridiculous. I'm not even using a 12x scope and I can't imagine why I ever would with this issue being present in game.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> So I've been spending a lot of time playing infiltrator. Oddly enough the infantry rendering distances hurts the infil just as much if not more then ESF piloting.
> I was racking up a crazy amount of kills on the bridge by the crown but by the time the battle really started to heat up I couldn't see anyone up on the hills anymore. It's really completely ridiculous. I'm not even using a 12x scope and I can't imagine why I ever would with this issue being present in game.


\

I have had this happen a few times, thankfully the Bolt Thrower is good enough to not need any upgrades.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Come watch the Devil Dogs this week for Friday Night Ops. http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/friday-night-ops-episode-14.63970/


----------



## Kaldari

Finally got a good set of RAM in a couple days ago and was able to overclock my new rig. It'll be nice to see how much of a difference it makes during the big battles.


----------



## Degree

Speaking of outfit, anyone know a good one on Mattherson VS?


----------



## superj1977

Am i alone in my experience with PS2 and MAJOR lag?
I have been able to play almost 3 hours of this game a few days back with little lag (still more than any game i have ever played) but since those 3hours i can not play, when i say lag...i mean real bad.
Im gona have to do some captrues with FRAPS as its hilarrious, i have never seen any game lag so bad...EVER.

Just in a tank a minute ago and i tried to get out for about 10-15 seconds but lag was so bad it just would not let me out, when it finally let me out the tank just exploded and i got told to stop commiting suicide.....hehe









Still broke for me in the UK


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Speaking of outfit, anyone know a good one on Mattherson VS?


I'm in GotR right now. It's been good. It's kinda on the large side so if you're looking for something a bit more close knit then it may not be for you.

gotr.us


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Hey Sethy,
> Wish we could play together, but I understand about server lag.
> It's a fun game and I'm really enjoying it. Don't know if you're in a outfit or not, but I got myself into one on the Mattherson server.
> An outfit can be great fun and somewhat challenging at times. But our last organized raid night we had 147 members working together. We had an armored platoon a air platoon and an infantry platoon.
> We stomped faces. It's so amazing to look up and see the sky just FULL of friendly air support.


Hi RD

That would be good times









I usually join random squads if I know I have enough time to spend with them. Otherwise it's not fair to the squad if I have to bail early.

More often than not I run with the zerg and end up in a cluster fest.

Having said that, there is a sort of poetry to a well-orchestrated attack


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Speaking of outfit, anyone know a good one on Mattherson VS?


Ghosts of the Revolution was mentioned, and they're a great outfit. They ran joint ops with Azure Twilight semi-regularly in Planetside 1, and AT is also a good option for VS on Mattherson. The most notable difference seems to be lots of small talk on the GotR teamspeak server, and frequent requests to be quiet for a little while on the AT teamspeak server.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Ghosts of the Revolution was mentioned, and they're a great outfit. They ran joint ops with Azure Twilight semi-regularly in Planetside 1, and AT is also a good option for VS on Mattherson. The most notable difference seems to be lots of small talk on the GotR teamspeak server, and frequent requests to be quiet for a little while on the AT teamspeak server.


I'm going to apply for AT








Seems the kind of group I want to be in haha.


----------



## Sethy666

Has anyone else received an on-screen warning about use of 3rd Party software may lead to your account being banned?

Ive got a couple of warnings but the only thing I think may be setting it off would be Afterburner...

Was this directed at me or is it a server wide warning?

Is there a list from SOE? (can search that site, coz Im at work).


----------



## Simsim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Has anyone else received an on-screen warning about use of 3rd Party software may lead to your account being banned?
> Ive got a couple of warnings but the only thing I think may be setting it off would be Afterburner...
> Was this directed at me or is it a server wide warning?
> Is there a list from SOE? (can search that site, coz Im at work).


Don't worry, It's server wide


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsim*
> 
> Don't worry, It's server wide


Thanks Simsim, much appreciated.


----------



## Antykain

I am playing on the Genudine server and mostly team up with the ADK (A Different Kind) Outfit. I am part of the MIAClan.net gaming community, but we only have 10 or so players actively playing PS2 (mostly BF3 players) with 3-4 playing at the same time in our outfit. So we usually squad up with the ADK platoon which is usually pretty organized with it's actions ingame. If you're on the Genudine server, I can recommend hooking up with the ADK guys. They *usually* have good organization going on..


----------



## Kaldari

Any of you who plan on using the Walmart SC cards may want to get them now. I had to go to 3 different stores last night.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Any of you who plan on using the Walmart SC cards may want to get them now. I had to go to 3 different stores last night.


Really? I just got back from mine and grabbed 4 of the ~15 on display (2 for me, 2 for a NYC friend that doesn't even know where the closest walmart is). Guess it's one of the perks from living in a commuter town.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Really? I just got back from mine and grabbed 4 of the ~15 on display (2 for me, 2 for a NYC friend that doesn't even know where the closest walmart is). Guess it's one of the perks from living in a commuter town.


The third one I went to actually had 10+. If I would have gone there first, I would have been set from the start.









I was already doing normal shopping at the first Walmart, so that wasn't a wasted trip. The other two weren't that far away though. No biggie.


----------



## delusion87

I tried it with my mate as we both like futuristic sci fi ish fps games. First i played on highest settings (1100t 3.3ghz/4890 1gb/8gb RAM) and i was getting 20+25 fps in crowded battles then i set settings to lowest and same fps? I don't get it?
Anyway i like it.
I gotta admit that flying a bomber or chopper is daaaamn hard


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> I tried it with my mate as we both like futuristic sci fi ish fps games. First i played on highest settings (1100t 3.3ghz/4890 1gb/8gb RAM) and i was getting 20+25 fps in crowded battles then i set settings to lowest and same fps? I don't get it?
> Anyway i like it.
> I gotta admit that flying a bomber or chopper is daaaamn hard


Your CPU isn't really effected by graphics settings, you can set your render distance to 1000 (in the .ini file) and that should help, otherwise OC that CPU! You're on OCN!


----------



## Kaldari

The before and after with the 3770K being overclocked is amazing in this game. The dense battles are entirely playable at maxed settings now. The FPS does barely dip to a noticeable level every now and then, but it doesn't effect playability in the slightest. They do still need to fix infantry pop-in though. In the high-population battles, many times groups will pop in directly in front of or beneath me.

*edit*: The framrate thing still says that I'm CPU limited well over 90% of the time though.


----------



## Degree

Just joined AT.
Wow this is so much fun, I recommend anyone whose not in an outfit go find one and join now!


----------



## conzilla

I have a question i know friday is triple station cash day. What is the deal with the wallmart soe cards do you get triple plus some extra?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I have a question i know friday is triple station cash day. What is the deal with the wallmart soe cards do you get triple plus some extra?


You get 500 bonus from the Walmart cards








Too bad my wallmart is OOS :/


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> I have a question i know friday is triple station cash day. What is the deal with the wallmart soe cards do you get triple plus some extra?


Basically if you buy $100 worth of SC from the in-game store on a Triple SC day, you'll get 30,000 points. If you redeem $90 worth of Walmart SC cards on a Triple SC day, you'll get 36,000 points. The Walmart cards turn it into a pseudo Quadruple SC day because of the bonus on each card.


----------



## Driftingnfsc3

today, even though i originally did not want to pay anything for this game, i bought 2 1500sc cards for the triple sc points thing...damn marketing works... since i couldnt find any canadian stores that even stock station cash cards, i started looking online and found this:
http://www.pcgamesupply.com/buy/Sony-Station-Cash-Card-1500-Cash-or-SOE-30-Days/

i am not going to use the 2 codes i got until the 21st (ofcourse)

while i got the codes pretty much instantly, its a digital copy, that has been scanned.

ALSO, im not sure, but judging from the picture, this card is the SAME one that you guys are talking about, the one that walmarts in the us sell. the one that has a bonus 500sc. if anyone wants me to confirm, i will as soon as i use the codes


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftingnfsc3*
> 
> today, even though i originally did not want to pay anything for this game, i bought 2 1500sc cards for the triple sc points thing...damn marketing works... since i couldnt find any canadian stores that even stock station cash cards, i started looking online and found this:
> http://www.pcgamesupply.com/buy/Sony-Station-Cash-Card-1500-Cash-or-SOE-30-Days/
> i am not going to use the 2 codes i got until the 21st (ofcourse)
> while i got the codes pretty much instantly, its a digital copy, that has been scanned.
> ALSO, im not sure, but judging from the picture, this card is the SAME one that you guys are talking about, the one that walmarts in the us sell. the one that has a bonus 500sc. if anyone wants me to confirm, i will as soon as i use the codes


I suspect its a Walmart thing only. Others have stated that the bonus 500 SC is clearly labelled on the card.

But wait for someone in the US to respond









Im a tad sad I cant share that bonus Walmart love here, in Australia


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftingnfsc3*
> 
> today, even though i originally did not want to pay anything for this game, i bought 2 1500sc cards for the triple sc points thing...damn marketing works... since i couldnt find any canadian stores that even stock station cash cards, i started looking online and found this:
> http://www.pcgamesupply.com/buy/Sony-Station-Cash-Card-1500-Cash-or-SOE-30-Days/
> i am not going to use the 2 codes i got until the 21st (ofcourse)
> while i got the codes pretty much instantly, its a digital copy, that has been scanned.
> ALSO, im not sure, but judging from the picture, this card is the SAME one that you guys are talking about, the one that walmarts in the us sell. the one that has a bonus 500sc. if anyone wants me to confirm, i will as soon as i use the codes


It is not the same.

There are two cards available through walmart, the card you linked is the ONLINE version. The IN STORE version has a white box saying:
"Only at Walmart
Bonus:
500 Extra
Station Cash!"


----------



## KyadCK

Just you average Amerish night as NC on Mattherson.


----------



## Driftingnfsc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> It is not the same.
> There are two cards available through walmart, the card you linked is the ONLINE version. The IN STORE version has a white box saying:
> "Only at Walmart
> Bonus:
> 500 Extra
> Station Cash!"


aw i feel sad now ): oh well...its not like i could've gotten those walmart version anyway...im not willing to go down to usa just for some station cash bonuses...and im not willing on doing person to person transactions...unless someone gives me free card


----------



## jtom320

Ok I got 500 certs. Composite armor 3 for 500 or hover stability 3 for 400. This is for scythe. Or heck throw in level 3 reload on photon pods for 400 (6-9%). I'm trying to get the reload speed just high enough so I can empty my pods, switch to nose, empty it and by the time I'm back the pods are back up. Not quite there yet but close.

I'm thinking Composite armor because surviving flak is such a huge thing in this game and composite armor is one of the few things you can really notice a difference with but the last level of hover could be super useful as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Your CPU isn't really effected by graphics settings, you can set your render distance to 1000 (in the .ini file) and that should help, otherwise OC that CPU! You're on OCN!


Where do i find this Ini file?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> Where do i find this Ini file?


Base folder wherever you have */Planetside2 and it's UserOptions.ini


----------



## Sethy666

Do you know what I hate?

I hate it when my own faction mates knife me in the back while Im healing another downed team mate...

Twice last night by two different people. Both where above lvl 10, so its hardly a noob error.

Whats with that?


----------



## bigaluksys

LOL. That happened to me twice, but the guy who stabbed me (both times) was walking with a medic, so I guess they were farming.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> LOL. That happened to me twice, but the guy who stabbed me (both times) was walking with a medic, so I guess they were farming.


Guy shot the back of my tank with a rocket after I kicked him out to let a squadmate in. A single teamkill wont get you a weapons lock, kill him back. It's satisfying.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> LOL. That happened to me twice, but the guy who stabbed me (both times) was walking with a medic, so I guess they were farming.


You know, I wouldnt even mind that but in my case they where both solo.

Its not even as if their wasnt anyone else to kill... it was during a full blown attack on The Crown, which we where defending


----------



## Shurr

So for the walmart cards, If redeemed tommorow, 3x sc day. do we get 1500x3+500? for 5000 sc?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> So for the walmart cards, If redeemed tommorow, 3x sc day. do we get 1500x3+500? for 5000 sc?


No. 3x(1500+500) for 6000 SC per $15 card.


----------



## bulmung

You can redeem the cards now for triple SC. The triple SC is live!


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> No. 3x(1500+500) for 6000 SC per $15 card.


even better! what time does the sale start? Just got back from walmart with all the local one had!


----------



## Kaldari

Has anyone actually bought some SC and gotten the tripled amount? I think that advertisement is just letting us know a little bit ahead of time about tomorrow.

The ad specifically says in bolded words:

Quote:


> *This offer is only valid on December 21, 2012!*


And then it mentions that the offer ends at midnight tomorrow night, so I'm thinking the offer isn't technically valid until 12/21 ticks over. I'll gladly stand to be corrected though.

I have my Walmart cards right next to me just waiting.









*edit*:

Two people on the official forum answered me, and I just redeemed one of my cards. It has officially started for sure.


----------



## razorseal

sooooo, been playing for the past 2 days...

anyone running squads to capture the front lines? (outfits they are called I think?)


----------



## Kaldari

Well this worked out perfectly. The vehicle weapons happen to be on sale today too.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well this worked out perfectly. The vehicle weapons happen to be on sale today too.


Hey, its an early Xmas









Must leave work now, spend my money and play, play, play!!!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hey, its an early Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must leave work now, spend my money and play, play, play!!!


Holy.. I never bought the Hailstorm Turbo Laser because I thought it would have less stopping power versus infantry. Boy could I not have been more wrong. I've only used it for about 10 minutes, but I almost prefer it to the pods for infantry. It fires off 30 bullets in about a second. Infantry just melt instantly. The difference is almost just as noticeable versus other aircraft. I can't believe I went this long without this gun. As if my KDRs weren't high enough, I think they're about to get higher.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Holy.. I never bought the Hailstorm Turbo Laser because I thought it would have less stopping power versus infantry. Boy could I not have been more wrong. I've only used it for about 10 minutes, but I almost prefer it to the pods for infantry. It fires off 30 bullets in about a second. Infantry just melt instantly. The difference is almost just as noticeable versus other aircraft. I can't believe I went this long without this gun. As if my KDRs weren't high enough, I think they're about to get higher.


Im so glad I dont play on your server... you would make me cry


----------



## Shurr

So my girlfreind tried to log into the station site to redeem codes. ( I did it just fine for mine) and it asked her to change her password...she did..and then when she tried to it asked her to again..so she did...now its telling her she cannot reset her password for 24 hours and she cant log in at all. Anyone delt with this problem and have an idea what to do?


----------



## Kaldari

wow! I think I just got my funniest kill ever.

I pursued a mosquito too deeply into enemy territory exactly like you're not supposed to. I got my man, but then I had AA and other aircraft all over me. I got too many locks on me and got shot down, but I was able to make it to the ground and bail in time. Most people don't mop up bailers for a reason I don't know, but this guy was going to. He started steady hovering, trying to hit me with his machine gun. Through the course of 3 or 4 volleys, he got me to about 20% health. I steadily was zig-zagging and hopping back and forth, hoping to avoid his fire while getting closer to hopefully get underneath him where he wouldn't have line of site long enough for me to redeploy. Well I surprising made it 3 or 4 volleys, as stated, and was very close to being underneath him. Instead of making a second pass, he opted to land real fast and get out to try and finish me off on foot. He doesn't get a single shot off and I just wax him, dying right next to his mosquito. I ducked behind a rock, got the redeploy off, and just said "holy [poop], I can't believe I just made that."

I'm not ordinarily much of a [poop] talker, but I had to whisper him with "sorry but that had to be embarrassing". I didn't get a response.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> wow! I think I just got my funniest kill ever. ~snip~


Chances are he wont do that again...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> wow! I think I just got my funniest kill ever.
> 
> I pursued a mosquito too deeply into enemy territory exactly like you're not supposed to. I got my man, but then I had AA and other aircraft all over me. I got too many locks on me and got shot down, but I was able to make it to the ground and bail in time. Most people don't mop up bailers for a reason I don't know, but this guy was going to. He started steady hovering, trying to hit me with his machine gun. Through the course of 3 or 4 volleys, he got me to about 20% health. I steadily was zig-zagging and hopping back and forth, hoping to avoid his fire while getting closer to hopefully get underneath him where he wouldn't have line of site long enough for me to redeploy. Well I surprising made it 3 or 4 volleys, as stated, and was very close to being underneath him. Instead of making a second pass, he opted to land real fast and get out to try and finish me off on foot. He doesn't get a single shot off and I just wax him, dying right next to his mosquito. I ducked behind a rock, got the redeploy off, and just said "holy [poop], I can't believe I just made that."
> 
> I'm not ordinarily much of a [poop] talker, but I had to whisper him with "sorry but that had to be embarrassing". I didn't get a response.


I landed on top of the TR owned Crown tower (by the antenna). I killed 2 Mosquitoes, 3 AA maxes, a sunderer, and 4 engineers before I ran out of ammo and had them kill me.

Breakdown:

Gauss Saw:
- 2x AA Maxes
- 1x Engineer
- 1x Mosquito

Crow:
- 1x Mosquito
- 1x Sunderer

Grenade:
- 1x AA Max
- 1x Engineer

Gauss Pistol:
- 2x Engineers

They knew I was there... but the only people who shot at me were AA maxes, who obviously cant hit crap, and proceeded to get nailed by rocket pods the moment they turned away from killing reavers.

I wish a friendly engineer landed up there so I could keep taunting them forever. Since when can a Gauss Saw kill off a Mosquito with just one mag though? I felt like I was ripping through their air force whenever they came in to get ammo.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I landed on top of the TR owned Crown tower (by the antenna). I killed 2 Mosquitoes, 3 AA maxes, a sunderer, and 4 engineers before I ran out of ammo and had them kill me.
> Breakdown:
> Gauss Saw:
> - 2x AA Maxes
> - 1x Engineer
> - 1x Mosquito
> Crow:
> - 1x Mosquito
> - 1x Sunderer
> Grenade:
> - 1x AA Max
> - 1x Engineer
> Gauss Pistol:
> - 2x Engineers
> They knew I was there... but the only people who shot at me were AA maxes, who obviously cant hit crap, and proceeded to get nailed by rocket pods the moment they turned away from killing reavers.
> I wish a friendly engineer landed up there so I could keep taunting them forever. Since when can a Gauss Saw kill off a Mosquito with just one mag though? I felt like I was ripping through their air force whenever they came in to get ammo.


Wow that's great. I'm surprised you lasted so long. Never underestimate people's lack of situational awareness I suppose.

This is a great example of why I like LA so much when I play infantry though. Most people are oblivious to others above them until it's too late.


----------



## jtom320

The LA with a shotgun and slugs is seriously deadly. Regularly go on 10+ kill streaks on top of towers. Usually it's the lack of ammo that kills me in the end.

As an aside I have to admit the scythe/rocket pods is OP. Just got done with another night at roughly 150-20. That's with some infantry mixed in as well. I just bought the Corvus and Hydra for the medic so I had to check them out. The corvus is like the G3 from BF3 with a low fire rate but hard hitting bullets and laser like accuracy. Hydra is much like the M16. Both pretty good at their respective roles although the default is probabally better overall.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Wow that's great. I'm surprised you lasted so long. Never underestimate people's lack of situational awareness I suppose.
> 
> This is a great example of why I like LA so much when I play infantry though. Most people are oblivious to others above them until it's too late.


Being a HA in that kind of scenario, no matter how rare, is extraordinarily deadly. I also learned when running toward a 2 story building with the control point up top, chuck a grenade up there on the way in. Even if you don't kill them, you make them crap their pants and you have much better odds of catching them off guard.

I also love attacking the crown. Even when the odds are in the TR's favor, there are some high-BR players calling for no one to kill our sunderers and push us back because it'll kill the fun and their K/D ratio, and obviously we don't want to give up either, so we keep trying to push up the hill.







Sadly, on Mattherson, NC own Amerish and Esamir, and are almost exclusively at the warpgate on Indar.


----------



## vas flam

Nobody takes the crown from the TR!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vas flam*
> 
> Nobody takes the crown from the TR!


^badass


----------



## thestache

Can't play this game anymore and close to deleting it.

Too many bugs, too laggy, performance is awful for the horrible graphics and lack of destruction physics but most of all the draw distance I can't seem to change it and this is what ruins it. You can't snipe because enemies don't appear until 100-50m for me and cant fly planes etc. Makes the game totally pointless because of how large it is. Stupid, stupid idea. And again, the performance is awful.

Regretting the $80 or so I've put into the game because the potential it had is not being lived up to at all.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Can't play this game anymore and close to deleting it.
> Too many bugs, too laggy, performance is awful for the horrible graphics and lack of destruction physics but most of all the draw distance I can't seem to change it and this is what ruins it. You can't snipe because enemies don't appear until 100-50m for me and cant fly planes etc. Makes the game totally pointless because of how large it is. Stupid, stupid idea. And again, the performance is awful.
> Regretting the $80 or so I've put into the game because the potential it had is not being lived up to at all.


You must be doing it wrong. It runs fine. The graphics are opinions. I happen to like the style and think they look good. I can see people to snipe from hundreds of meters away. I can see people on the ground fro about 500m above the ground. and even higher with thermal. I hardly go below 30fps. The only time I do is when im getting my face rocket-podded.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Can't play this game anymore and close to deleting it.
> Too many bugs, too laggy, performance is awful for the horrible graphics and lack of destruction physics but most of all the draw distance I can't seem to change it and this is what ruins it. You can't snipe because enemies don't appear until 100-50m for me and cant fly planes etc. Makes the game totally pointless because of how large it is. Stupid, stupid idea. And again, the performance is awful.
> Regretting the $80 or so I've put into the game because the potential it had is not being lived up to at all.


Bye. Might as well take this thread out of your subscriptions too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Can't play this game anymore and close to deleting it.
> 
> Too many bugs, too laggy, *performance is awful for the horrible graphics* and lack of destruction physics but most of all the draw distance I can't seem to change it and this is what ruins it. You can't snipe because enemies don't appear until 100-50m for me and cant fly planes etc. Makes the game totally pointless because of how large it is. Stupid, stupid idea. And again, the performance is awful.
> 
> Regretting the $80 or so I've put into the game because the potential it had is not being lived up to at all.


Take BF3 or Crysis 2, glue all their maps together, and shove thousands of people into that world. Now complain about PS2's "poor performance for the graphics". Besides, If I can hover around 45-60FPS with the Ultra settings with "just" an 8320 and 6970s, your 3930k and 690 should be burning 60FPS+ constant, so the problem is pretty on your end.

Also, destruction physics in a persistent world that is up for weeks at a time... ARE YOU HIGH!? By the end of the week, the world would be nothing but ruin. This is not some dinky little map that lasts 15 mins.

I can shoot farther then 100m with my Gauss Saw and hit targets too, let alone what my Bolt Action can do. This is once more your problem and not the norm. Aircraft getting crappy render distance is a known problem, but I don't need them sniping me with rocketpods from 400m, so I'm cool with that personally. Find your UserOptions.ini, and try replacing "RenderDistance" with "RenderDistance=999999.000000", see if that helps.


----------



## Versa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Take BF3 or Crysis 2, glue all their maps together, and shove thousands of people into that world. Now complain about PS2's "poor performance for the graphics". Besides, If I can hover around 45-60FPS with the Ultra settings with "just" an 8320 and 6970s, your 3930k and 690 should be burning 60FPS+ constant, so the problem is pretty on your end.
> Also, destruction physics in a persistent world that is up for weeks at a time... ARE YOU HIGH!? By the end of the week, the world would be nothing but ruin. This is not some dinky little map that lasts 15 mins.
> I can shoot farther then 100m with my Gauss Saw and hit targets too, let alone what my Bolt Action can do. This is once more your problem and not the norm. Aircraft getting crappy render distance is a known problem, but I don't need them sniping me with rocketpods from 400m, so I'm cool with that personally. *Find your UserOptions.ini, and try replacing "RenderDistance" with "RenderDistance=999999.000000", see if that helps.*


Can't tell if sarcasm or if it might work and willing to try it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Take BF3 or Crysis 2, glue all their maps together, and shove thousands of people into that world. Now complain about PS2's "poor performance for the graphics". Besides, If I can hover around 45-60FPS with the Ultra settings with "just" an 8320 and 6970s, your 3930k and 690 should be burning 60FPS+ constant, so the problem is pretty on your end.
> Also, destruction physics in a persistent world that is up for weeks at a time... ARE YOU HIGH!? By the end of the week, the world would be nothing but ruin. This is not some dinky little map that lasts 15 mins.
> I can shoot farther then 100m with my Gauss Saw and hit targets too, let alone what my Bolt Action can do. This is once more your problem and not the norm. Aircraft getting crappy render distance is a known problem, but I don't need them sniping me with rocketpods from 400m, so I'm cool with that personally. *Find your UserOptions.ini, and try replacing "RenderDistance" with "RenderDistance=999999.000000", see if that helps.*
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if sarcasm or if it might work and willing to try it
Click to expand...

It's the setting used in the Ultra settings, I assume it pertains to Render Distance (







), and I can see people hundreds of meters away no problem. Try it out.


----------



## DaClownie

I play this quite a bit... DaClownie on Mattherson, TR side. Luckily I don't think I run into Kaldari too often. lol

I'm god awful at flying, though every time the timer is up I hop in a mosquito because I got to get better somehow. Stock guns work damn fine, just got to adjust play styles accordingly. Many of the starting guns are balanced weapons. Typically don't want to be point blank range, or long range either. Somewhere comfortably in the middle if the sweet spot and the guns chew through infantry once you have a foregrip on them.

I am in a small outfit though, me and 6 buddies started one up because we're not super competitive, but we do rather well regardless.

Hit me up if you play TR on mattherson! I'll gladly squad up and go have some fun. I have my own Vent as well if you want to use that for voice chat purposes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I play this quite a bit... DaClownie on Mattherson, TR side. Luckily I don't think I run into Kaldari too often. lol
> 
> I'm god awful at flying, though every time the timer is up I hop in a mosquito because I got to get better somehow. Stock guns work damn fine, just got to adjust play styles accordingly. Many of the starting guns are balanced weapons. Typically don't want to be point blank range, or long range either. Somewhere comfortably in the middle if the sweet spot and the guns chew through infantry once you have a foregrip on them.
> 
> I am in a small outfit though, me and 6 buddies started one up because we're not super competitive, but we do rather well regardless.
> 
> Hit me up if you play TR on mattherson! I'll gladly squad up and go have some fun. I have my own Vent as well if you want to use that for voice chat purposes.


NC Mattherson, maybe we'll meet at the Crown someday.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I play this quite a bit... DaClownie on Mattherson, TR side. Luckily I don't think I run into Kaldari too often. lol


That's probably because I'm on Walterson.









I'll probably change to Mattherson once server transferring is allowed, since most of OCN seems to be there. I will enjoy feasting on your souls.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I play this quite a bit... DaClownie on Mattherson, TR side. Luckily I don't think I run into Kaldari too often. lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably because I'm on Walterson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably change to Mattherson once server transferring is allowed, since most of OCN seems to be there. I will enjoy feasting on your souls.
Click to expand...

Ah, thought you said you were on Mattherson... thank god. LOL

As to the Crown: I jump in there for some fast action if I have 20-30 minutes to kill, but overall I tend to stay out of there and focus on smaller skirmishes during the day, and cruising along with my small gang of bros at night wreaking havoc where we can.

And to add to the performance comparisons... i7 3770k @ 4.7GHz, AMD HD 7970 @ 1300/1700, 1440p gaming with settings cranked (didn't edit any ini files though) and my FPS are 60-75 in smaller skirmishes. 45 in the big battles.

The only thing I turned off was fog shadows. That gave me a fast 10 FPS boost and made everything MUCH smoother.


----------



## Kaldari

I didn't know PhysX was in the works. Apparently they're not going to release it until it's been optimized further. The rest we've seen before in other games, but the elevator particles got a "woah" out of me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I didn't know PhysX was in the works. Apparently they're not going to release it until it's been optimized further. The rest we've seen before in other games, but the elevator particles got a "woah" out of me.


K, so, time to grab a cheap single-wide nVidia GPU to be a PhysX card. Maybe the 8400GS in CloudNine. Slip it between my 6970s.

Also, I want to see you on Mattherson. I've got people to play with if I want to, but I need people to play _against_ as well.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> K, so, time to grab a cheap single-wide nVidia GPU to be a PhysX card. Maybe the 8400GS in CloudNine. Slip it between my 6970s.
> Also, I want to see you on Mattherson. I've got people to play with if I want to, but I need people to play _against_ as well.




*edit*:

Ok, I don't even know what to call my friggin' server. In the character selection, it's called Waterson. In the server status page of the launcher, it's called Walterson. I'm guessing it's Walterson, but I like Waterson better.

First-world problems are so stressful.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> *edit*:
> Ok, I don't even know what to call my friggin' server. In the character selection, it's called Waterson. In the server status page of the launcher, it's called Walterson. I'm guessing it's Walterson, but I like Waterson better.
> First-world problems are so stressful.


It's Waterson, it's named after the camp in the north of Indar.


----------



## Kaldari

Either I just encountered my first hacker, or he's the luckiest person I've seen. I was dogfighting way up (not hovering), something like 600 feet up, and some HA tags me with an unguided missle. He was BR54.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Either I just encountered my first hacker, or he's the luckiest person I've seen. I was dogfighting way up (not hovering), something like 600 feet up, and some HA tags me with an unguided missle. He was BR54.


Um... You can't even fire Rockets 600m up from ground level, the arc will pull it down first. Maybe if it was on Indar. On top of one of the highest buildings. Or if he was dropping from a galaxy.

You sure it was a dumbfire? What was the weapons name? I've had my shots follow a target then get slammed into friendly liberators by skilled pilots before, so that possibility isn't unheard of.

Also, for those who don't know yet:
http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/server-downtime-12-21-2012.70045/
Quote:


> All servers will come down at 12:00 AM PT for a brief maintenance to begin double experience. Downtime is anticipated to be approximately one hour. Enjoy the additional experience throughout the holidays!


Trippe SC cash, discounted vehicle weapons, and Double XP... That has to be the best Xmas gift a game dev has given me in a long time.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Um... You can't even fire Rockets 600m up from ground level, the arc will pull it down first. Maybe if it was on Indar. On top of one of the highest buildings. Or if he was dropping from a galaxy.
> You sure it was a dumbfire? What was the weapons name? I've had my shots follow a target then get slammed into friendly liberators by skilled pilots before, so that possibility isn't unheard of.
> Also, for those who don't know yet:
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/server-downtime-12-21-2012.70045/
> Trippe SC cash, discounted vehicle weapons, and Double XP... That has to be the best Xmas gift a game dev has given me in a long time.


Speaking of which, do you think 6k SC is enough or should I get more?
What about the vehicle weapons, should I be getting anything as a Vanu with this discount going on?

Also, is it worth it to buy membership and/or bonus xp?

I have all stock weapons








Like rank 16 or something haha


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Speaking of which, do you think 6k SC is enough or should I get more?
> What about the vehicle weapons, should I be getting anything as a Vanu with this discount going on?
> Also, is it worth it to buy membership and/or bonus xp?
> I have all stock weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like rank 16 or something haha


I play vanu on connery. As a VS you want the HRB for mag if youever use mag. If you fly lib..our basic lib guns are terrbible. Upgrade your lightning gun if you use that. Scythe get the hailstrom and rocketpods. MAX get both the second anti air and anti vehicle guns. get a better sniper rifle. I love the v10. Foreverything besides HA and infil I use the NOVA shotgun with slug ammo. its amazing.


----------



## jtom320

Another issue I have with this game. On matherson at least at primetime it's pretty much Esamir - Vanu Continent lock, Amerish - NC continent lock, TR - Indar Continent lock. We really need those extra continents and even then a bit more motivation to take on each other in a big way.

Sometimes people will challenge for Indar but Amerish especially has virtually no action going on ever.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Another issue I have with this game. On matherson at least at primetime it's pretty much Esamir - Vanu Continent lock, Amerish - NC continent lock, TR - Indar Continent lock. We really need those extra continents and even then a bit more motivation to take on each other in a big way.
> Sometimes people will challenge for Indar but Amerish especially has virtually no action going on ever.


That seems server specific. On Connerey. Factions do take maps, but its rare. In the last week ive seen my faction Vanu take all 3 maps. and in the last week ive had all 3 maps conquered by both other factions. I spend MOST of my time on indar becuase I think its the best map, looks wise. Prime time its almost a triangle for all factions from warpgate-thecrown-front line with other factions.


----------



## Versa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Another issue I have with this game. On matherson at least at primetime it's pretty much Esamir - Vanu Continent lock, Amerish - NC continent lock, TR - Indar Continent lock. We really need those extra continents and even then a bit more motivation to take on each other in a big way.
> Sometimes people will challenge for Indar but Amerish especially has virtually no action going on ever.


I'm on NC Matterson and the maps changes control alot, though it is rare to see NC hold Indar. Esmir changes alot between all three and usually NC hold asmerish though


----------



## jtom320

I'm on a lot and I'm not really seeing this map changing all the time like you guys are saying. Specifically on primetime the issue is huge.

Another problem is that virtually no one plays on Amerish for whatever reason. I wouldn't be surprised if Indar had 3-4 times the population during prime hours.

Right now when not as many people are on it's better. Just had a lot of fun on esamir with a three way battle going.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Um... You can't even fire Rockets 600m up from ground level, the arc will pull it down first. Maybe if it was on Indar. On top of one of the highest buildings. Or if he was dropping from a galaxy.
> You sure it was a dumbfire? What was the weapons name? I've had my shots follow a target then get slammed into friendly liberators by skilled pilots before, so that possibility isn't unheard of.
> Also, for those who don't know yet:
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/server-downtime-12-21-2012.70045/
> Trippe SC cash, discounted vehicle weapons, and Double XP... That has to be the best Xmas gift a game dev has given me in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, do you think 6k SC is enough or should I get more?
> What about the vehicle weapons, should I be getting anything as a Vanu with this discount going on?
> 
> Also, is it worth it to buy membership and/or bonus xp?
> 
> I have all stock weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like rank 16 or something haha
Click to expand...

Pods, AA pods, Zepher/Dalton, Bulldog (For ESF and Lib), maybe a few guns. Those are pretty much the only "musts". I don't know enough about Vanu to help otherwise. 6000 probably will get all that.

Membership is a better idea then bonus XP.

@Kaldari: They never look up.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Um... You can't even fire Rockets 600m up from ground level, the arc will pull it down first. Maybe if it was on Indar. On top of one of the highest buildings. Or if he was dropping from a galaxy.
> You sure it was a dumbfire? What was the weapons name? I've had my shots follow a target then get slammed into friendly liberators by skilled pilots before, so that possibility isn't unheard of.


I said 600 ft, so around 200m. Of course that's just an estimation, but the point was I was pretty high. I don't recall the weapon name, but I had no lock. It showed an NC heavy with a shoulder-fired rocket as the kill weapon. Like I said, he may not have even been firing at me and was just insanely lucky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> @Kaldari: They never look up.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Am I the only one who thinks it'd be scary if Kyad and Kaldari actually had an all out fire fight?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks it'd be scary if Kyad and Kaldari actually had an all out fire fight?


Eh, two different play styles.

I still say you should go up in a reaver and follow me around for a while, "stunt" flying in a lib or gal just isn't as fun. Reavers need a 2nd seat for "navigators", so I can take people for a ride.


----------



## Kaldari

I wanted to wait until they added a way to preview camos and for a sale before buying cosmetic stuff for the Scythe, but I figured what the hell. Who know when that might happen. I think I lucked out picking my first camo, and the fins just look mean. People will know what's up when they see that jet-black tint coming at them.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, two different play styles.
> I still say you should go up in a reaver and follow me around for a while, "stunt" flying in a lib or gal just isn't as fun. Reavers need a 2nd seat for "navigators", so I can take people for a ride.


I *MIGHT* have a stick somewhere, think a USB to gameport adapter would work for PS2?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, two different play styles.
> I still say you should go up in a reaver and follow me around for a while, "stunt" flying in a lib or gal just isn't as fun. Reavers need a 2nd seat for "navigators", so I can take people for a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *MIGHT* have a stick somewhere, think a USB to gameport adapter would work for PS2?
Click to expand...

Yup, as long as windows sees it, the game wont care.


----------



## DaClownie

I think the biggest thing lacking from the game right now is no points for defending. That's why the zerg method is so popular. Rush around, get a few kills in the base, cap the base, roll to the next, repeat. If there was incentive to hold your bases other than resources (seeing as I'm almost ALWAYS resource capped...) then people would hold onto their land quite avidly. As it stands, it's innefficient to defend bases. You get some kills and certs, but you don't get the cert bonus for maintaining possession. Don't get me wrong, the system would need a lot of thought put into it, because you could easily cert feed your platoon on off hours by having 2-3 people make new toons on another faction and just "attack" a base to pile certs somewhere else, etc.

But yea... something needs to be done in that regard. Game is still way too legit though.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I think the biggest thing lacking from the game right now is no points for defending. That's why the zerg method is so popular. Rush around, get a few kills in the base, cap the base, roll to the next, repeat. If there was incentive to hold your bases other than resources (seeing as I'm almost ALWAYS resource capped...) then people would hold onto their land quite avidly. As it stands, it's innefficient to defend bases. You get some kills and certs, but you don't get the cert bonus for maintaining possession. Don't get me wrong, the system would need a lot of thought put into it, because you could easily cert feed your platoon on off hours by having 2-3 people make new toons on another faction and just "attack" a base to pile certs somewhere else, etc.
> But yea... something needs to be done in that regard. Game is still way too legit though.


I've thought that too. If I'm not getting a fair amount of kills from defending, I just move on. You get nothing from the cap. The easiest thing to do would be to scale the number of points you get from completing the defend cap to the amount of the bars you had to recover through. Seems simple really. Perhaps such a thing is already in the works, but they just haven't finished it yet.


----------



## KyadCK

Most. Aweosme. Biolab war. Ever.



Vanu really did not want to give it up, there were hundreds of us it seemed. All day today has been one epic battle after another. _This_ is the PlanetSide2 I signed up for.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Vanu really did not want to give it up, there were hundreds of us it seemed. All day today has been one epic battle after another. _This_ is the PlanetSide2 I signed up for.


Wow all day for a Biolab. Pretty crazy. Misread what you said.

I know one thing, I'm going to miss this double XP. 30k xp an hour is sex.


----------



## Shurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Wow all day for a Biolab. Pretty crazy.
> I know one thing, I'm going to miss this double XP. 30k xp an hour is sex.


----------



## Kaldari

Right after I posted that some other VS sailed right into the side of me while I was hovering...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Right after I posted that some other VS sailed right into the side of me while I was hovering...


Hehe, as "bad" as the Reaver is, at least our pilots are competent. I've been run into a total of 4 times, and half that was by the enemy.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hehe, as "bad" as the Reaver is, at least our pilots are competent. I've been run into a total of 4 times, and half that was by the enemy.


Yeah I don't understand it. Some of these guys will just shoot straight through a group of aircraft at top speed without thinking twice. I understand we all make mistakes, but it seems like many just have no regard for others in the same airspace. The worst.. - well second worst I guess, since running into hovering craft is like driving into a parked car - is when I'll be tailing a guy, about have him dead, and another VS smacks into me as he tries to cut me off for the kill.

I've personally ran into people 3 times I think. One of them was because their craft loaded in literally 2 feet in front of me all of a sudden as I was flying near a point being taken. There was nothing I could do. The other two were just bad timing in congested areas.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hehe, as "bad" as the Reaver is, at least our pilots are competent. I've been run into a total of 4 times, and half that was by the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't understand it. Some of these guys will just shoot straight through a group of aircraft at top speed without thinking twice. I understand we all make mistakes, but it seems like many just have no regard for others in the same airspace. The worst.. - well second worst I guess, since running into hovering craft is like driving into a parked car - is when I'll be tailing a guy, about have him dead, and another VS smacks into me as he tries to cut me off for the kill.
> 
> I've personally ran into people 3 times I think. One of them was because their craft loaded in literally 2 feet in front of me all of a sudden as I was flying near a point being taken. There was nothing I could do. The other two were just bad timing in congested areas.
Click to expand...

Well, make it one more reason to join us on Mattherson when you can. I can honestly say that massive airforces are common enough here that people learn how to avoid hitting things (on all 3 factions that I've seen) most of the time. Our bad pilots prefer the ground to another aircraft, although I have seen kamikaze runs against liberators recently.

Heck, even with my relatively small amount of flight time, it's fully possible to assist in a kill without cutting someone off. Most of the time, I can "augment" an allied fighter's firepower by throwing a single A2A missile at his target, then just leave it alone. I'll get credit for either the assist or the kill, and the other pilot gets the same which they may not have gotten on their own. Win-Win, even if he is a bit grumpy that I got the kill, at least he got something. And if the target was a liberator... Call in more buddies, those suckers take a beating and have lots of time to run away. (6 A2A missiles plus a clip or 2 of the nose gun *shivers*)

The goal is to clear the air so the ground forces can do their thing ya damn XP grubbing flyboys, not kill your own airforce for one more tick on your K/D counter.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Our bad pilots prefer the ground to another aircraft, although I have seen kamikaze runs against liberators recently.


That reminds me of something punny. It's hilarious to watch many of the pilots I give chase to try to do some "evasive maneuvering" straight into the ground. It happens constantly. It sucks only getting the crit assist or just the aircraft XP, but it makes me laugh every time.

Spiral.. spiral.. spiral.. nose straight into the ground (or cliff sometimes).

*edit*: It's like the alligator death roll.. except the alligator dies.


----------



## Kaldari

dp - delete


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Our bad pilots prefer the ground to another aircraft, although I have seen kamikaze runs against liberators recently.
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something punny. It's hilarious to watch many of the pilots I give chase to try to do some "evasive maneuvering" straight into the ground. It happens constantly. It sucks only getting the crit assist or just the aircraft XP, but it makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Spiral.. spiral.. spiral.. nose straight into the ground (or cliff sometimes).
> 
> *edit*: It's like the alligator death roll.. except the alligator dies.
Click to expand...

Sniper and I were harassing a TR base just north of the crown, a mosquito sees us, but we hide behind a rock before he can make his pass. Instead of flying past and turning around like a normal pilot, apparently he thought he had the elevation to just dive to turn around. Ended with a perfect face plant.

Sniper wan an infiltrator and I was a engineer, it's not like we could have killed him if he chose to take his time.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sniper and I were harassing a TR base just north of the crown, a mosquito sees us, but we hide behind a rock before he can make his pass. Instead of flying past and turning around like a normal pilot, apparently he thought he had the elevation to just dive to turn around. Ended with a perfect face plant.
> Sniper wan an infiltrator and I was a engineer, it's not like we could have killed him if he chose to take his time.


Ya the face plants are the best. You know they all have that "oh [poop]" moment a split second before hitting.


----------



## keiths

Planetside 2, set in a future with no whites.


----------



## whitingnick

Really tried to give this game a chance several times, but just couldn't get into it.
Reminded me of Halo somewhat, but the maps felt too big. I felt like a chicken with my head cut off running around mindlessly without any real objectives. The game play was also pretty choppy.
But I'm sure there's a lot of fun here, but nothing caught my attention in the amount of time I gave it to play.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> That reminds me of something punny. It's hilarious to watch many of the pilots I give chase to try to do some "evasive maneuvering" straight into the ground. It happens constantly. It sucks only getting the crit assist or just the aircraft XP, but it makes me laugh every time.
> Spiral.. spiral.. spiral.. nose straight into the ground (or cliff sometimes).
> *edit*: It's like the alligator death roll.. except the alligator dies.


Eh, there have been occasion I've purposely done that. If I'm in a dogfight and I survive 2 A2A missiles, that means the other pilot hasn't landed a single skill-based shot and doesn't deserve the kill. For me to use A2A missiles it means we're outnumbered in the air, it's just so much more satisfying to dogfight with the nose gun. However, as of late on Waterson, it _seems_ like the average Vanu pilot is competent. The average TR pilot on Waterson is horrible, and if you can isolate them and prevent the 5v1 A2A lock that they love so much you can almost assuredly take them out, Mossie pilots are just outright bad at dogfighting. I'm nearing 1k kills in my scythe, and there has honestly only been one TR pilot who I'll readily admit outflew me, every other death from TR Mossies either involved A2A in open spaces or them ramming me...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> Really tried to give this game a chance several times, but just couldn't get into it.
> Reminded me of Halo somewhat, but the maps felt too big. I felt like a chicken with my head cut off running around mindlessly without any real objectives. The game play was also pretty choppy.
> But I'm sure there's a lot of fun here, but nothing caught my attention in the amount of time I gave it to play.


PS2 isn't the greatest game if you go in without someone who knows the game showing you around or you've already watched some tutorials on youtube. The game's learning curve is ridiculously steep, check out a couple video guides and see if they answer some of your complaints. As for choppiness, it's a side effect of the scale of the game, if you can OC your CPU, it helps tremendously. Also, in .../Planetside2/UserSettings.ini, if you find "Render Distance = " and set it to 1000 or 2000, it should improve your experience significantly.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sniper and I were harassing a TR base just north of the crown, a mosquito sees us, but we hide behind a rock before he can make his pass. Instead of flying past and turning around like a normal pilot, apparently he thought he had the elevation to just dive to turn around. Ended with a perfect face plant.
> Sniper wan an infiltrator and I was a engineer, it's not like we could have killed him if he chose to take his time.


We could easily have found better cover though. He'd have had a hard time.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Yeah I don't understand it. Some of these guys will just shoot straight through a group of aircraft at top speed without thinking twice. I understand we all make mistakes, but it seems like many just have no regard for others in the same airspace. The worst.. - well second worst I guess, since running into hovering craft is like driving into a parked car - is when I'll be tailing a guy, about have him dead, and another VS smacks into me as he tries to cut me off for the kill.
> I've personally ran into people 3 times I think. One of them was because their craft loaded in literally 2 feet in front of me all of a sudden as I was flying near a point being taken. There was nothing I could do. The other two were just bad timing in congested areas.


The reason Scythe's crash and burn more then other ESF's is the fins get stuck in each other. It's not actually that reaver or mossie pilots are any different.

As an aside went 87-10 with the ESF last night with 5 deaths from friendlies. Rocket Pods = Still OP but fun as heck.
Quote:


> Really tried to give this game a chance several times, but just couldn't get into it.
> Reminded me of Halo somewhat, but the maps felt too big. I felt like a chicken with my head cut off running around mindlessly without any real objectives. The game play was also pretty choppy.
> But I'm sure there's a lot of fun here, but nothing caught my attention in the amount of time I gave it to play.


I really think whether or not you enjoy Planetside 2 depends on what that first battle you get droped into is like. If you get dropped into a gigantic battle with everyone going crazy your going to love it and if you get dropped into a mop up effort where your team or the other team is about to cap you think it's kind of lame. With no tutorial at all it's a very hit or miss proposition in the beginning.


----------



## CerealKillah

Hey guys, I am pretty new to PS2.

I enjoy playing VS Heavy Assault. Any solid recommendations for weapons? Dont mind spending the SC to get the good stuff


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Get Nemesis for VS HA. For the main weapon, you're going to need to trial them all, the SV88, Flare, and Pulsar LSW are all solid weapons, just comes down to preference and playstyle.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Wow all day for a Biolab. Pretty crazy. Misread what you said.
> I know one thing, I'm going to miss this double XP. 30k xp an hour is sex.


Teach me man.. I can only get 6k an hour
What do you do? Medic/Engi?


----------



## Shurr

Im almost sure he just flies around in a scythe missile podding people all day, hehe.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Teach me man.. I can only get 6k an hour
> What do you do? Medic/Engi?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr*
> 
> Im almost sure he just flies around in a scythe missile podding people all day, hehe.


That's what I've been doing a lot lately now that my survivability and Scythe respawn rate are where they need to be. The 30k was only during the double XP day though. Normally I hover between 10 and 15k. Sometimes it'll spike up to 20k if I just get on a crazy roll. If I'm nothing but infantry, it stays closer to 10k, though this may be a little higher now since I haven't done it hardcore for about a week now. The main thing I would say to do as infantry is to get accustomed to using the terrain to your advantage as light assault. Everything goes from a 2D fight to a 3D fight real-time with the jet pack. Situational awareness is the biggest thing. I'm not sure how much that can be learned or taught honestly. But definitely get IRNV scope and the fastest TTK weapon that fits your needs.

There are plenty of little things that you can do to pad XP that many don't seem to do though, especially while flying. Instead of just waiting for an area to cap, destroy any of the defenses and terminals. Each of the guns is basically a free Cert point, at 150 XP a pop. A few terminals also get you a Cert. If you pay attention to which parts of the map start flashing with activity first and estimate how many are at each one, you can usually determine which points will cap first. You can fly or drive from point to point to maximize your XP per hour. Also, I see no reason not to be driving a Sunderer if you're not going to be anti-armor in a tank or something. Strategically placing it so people spawn at yours over all others can keep a constant flow coming.

Also, spot everything. You get spot XP even if you don't kill them. This helps with target identification, and it also brings up their health bar so you know how badly they're hurt if the encounter lasts longer than a few seconds.

I'm sure there's other stuff I'm not thinking of, but that's a decent start.

*edit*: A caveat though, I only mentioned LA cause that's what I mainly play on the ground. If you're into another class, you may want to mention what it is so someone else can chime in one some tips and tricks they've found.

Also, some people will yell "DON'T DESTROY THE TERMINALS [or GUNS]" at points that are being taken. These are almost certainly infiltrators who just want the XP from hacking them. Everyone else benefits from the XP from destroying them, and there's always going to be at least one engineer who enjoys going around to each one repairing them for some easy XP. It's win/win all around.. unless you're an infiltrator.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Also, some people will yell "DON'T DESTROY THE TERMINALS [or GUNS]" at points that are being taken. These are almost certainly infiltrators who just want the XP from hacking them. Everyone else benefits from the XP from destroying them, and there's always going to be at least one engineer who enjoys going around to each one repairing them for some easy XP. It's win/win all around.. unless you're an infiltrator.


This is so unbelievably wrong it's hard to start. If you're sitting in a tower with zero resistance, sure, go ahead and destroy them all. If there's even mild resistance that could last long enough for them to get reinforcements, destroying them rather than letting them be flipped could easily cost your team the capture. I play HA/Engi/Medic, and the only time it's not counterproductive for me to destroy terminals is if I've been separated from my platoon (ie bailed out of a vehicle behind enemy lines, still alive when a place flips that we've got no chance of retaking, ect). Other than that, you're being greedy for ~40 points (80 while DXP runs) when that measly amount of points could have just cost your everyone on your faction in the area 300-2000 points.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> This is so unbelievably wrong it's hard to start. If you're sitting in a tower with zero resistance, sure, go ahead and destroy them all. If there's even mild resistance that could last long enough for them to get reinforcements, destroying them rather than letting them be flipped could easily cost your team the capture. I play HA/Engi/Medic, and the only time it's not counterproductive for me to destroy terminals is if I've been separated from my platoon (ie bailed out of a vehicle behind enemy lines, still alive when a place flips that we've got no chance of retaking, ect). Other than that, you're being greedy for ~40 points (80 while DXP runs) when that measly amount of points could have just cost your everyone on your faction in the area 300-2000 points.


You're saying all of this as if most guns and terminals are hacked as a base is being taken. Most of the time they just aren't. Taking out the point's defenses almost completely assures defeat for the defending team. They can't defend against air, so that's complete domination, and then they can't take out tanks and sunderers unless they're HA. They can't spawn new aircraft. They can't spawn armor. They're close to helpless at that point. I always have a bird's-eye view of this whole process, so it's easy to watch everything unfold.

If all terminals and guns were always hacked ASAP at each point, then what you said would be correct. Otherwise, you're at a much better advantage taking them from the enemy. And then the XP is doled around accordingly as well.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> You're saying all of this as if most guns and terminals are hacked as a base is being taken. Most of the time they just aren't. Taking out the point's defenses almost completely assures defeat for the defending team. They can't defend against air, so that's complete domination, and then they can't take out tanks and sunderers unless they're HA. They can't spawn new aircraft. They can't spawn armor. They're close to helpless at that point. I always have a bird's-eye view of this whole process, so it's easy to watch everything unfold.
> If all terminals and guns were always hacked ASAP at each point, then what you said would be correct. Otherwise, you're at a much better advantage taking them from the enemy. And then the XP is doled around accordingly as well.


Of course they're not going to be hacked ASAP, an infil with the first wave is a dead infil. However, run with any organized outfit and you'll see the difference those terminals being flipped rather than destroyed makes. "Lost the sunderer? No worries, we've got a hacked... no, nevermind, random pug just destroyed the vehicle terminal." The number of times I've heard something similar to that over TS is astounding, and 9/10 times it means our entire offensive is now ruined. Air or infantry terminals are frustrating, but if I see someone killing vehicle terminals, I kill them. Nothing screws your faction over more than preventing a replacement sunderer.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Of course they're not going to be hacked ASAP, an infil with the first wave is a dead infil. However, run with any organized outfit and you'll see the difference those terminals being flipped rather than destroyed makes. "Lost the sunderer? No worries, we've got a hacked... no, nevermind, random pug just destroyed the vehicle terminal." The number of times I've heard something similar to that over TS is astounding, and 9/10 times it means our entire offensive is now ruined. Air or infantry terminals are frustrating, but if I see someone killing vehicle terminals, I kill them. Nothing screws your faction over more than preventing a replacement sunderer.


Sorry, but I just don't see your "9/10" scenario in the real (game) world. Anytime I take out a bases defenses and provide air support for the ground crew, we take the base at least 9/10 times if anything. I guess you're just rolling with the wrong pilots or a bad group.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Sorry, but I just don't see your "9/10" scenario in the real (game) world. Anytime I take out a bases defenses and provide air support for the ground crew, we take the base at least 9/10 times if anything. I guess you're just rolling with the wrong pilots or a bad group.


Like I said, if there's no meaningful resistance it doesn't matter, but when there is, it can make all the difference. It's an absolutely trivial amount of XP for a fair bit of ammo, it's just not worth it. Try fighting anywhere where you don't have overwhelming numbers and tactics actually do matter.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Like I said, if there's no meaningful resistance it doesn't matter, but when there is, it can make all the difference. It's an absolutely trivial amount of XP for a fair bit of ammo, it's just not worth it. Try fighting anywhere where you don't have overwhelming numbers and tactics actually do matter.


Well not that I'm the soul arbitrator because I'm quite obviously not, but we seem to take a continent or two pretty much every time I log on. So something must be going right.

*edit*: Also, as a pilot, I'm first on the scene many times. Defenses hardly ever well up until an offensive begins. I can't tell you how fast some of these assaults become when the defending team, who then starts to spawn at the point to defend it, can't spawn any kind of vehicle or use any hardpoint guns. It's over before it even really starts many times.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well not that I'm the soul arbitrator because I'm quite obviously not, but we seem to take a continent or two pretty much every time I log on. So something must be going right.


On Waterson, VS's zerg swells basically every night while the NC retreat to Amerish and the TR doesn't stay up past their bedtimes, you're far from the only person who can say the same. Like I said, with overwhelming force tactics are not of much worth. It's when it's actually a close fight, like a Tech Plant or a Bio Lab where people go around blowing up terminals rather than letting them get hacked so replacement vehicles can be spawned and people can use the infantry terminals to restock grenades/C4.

And if lacking the hardpoints and vehicle terminals is all it takes to prevent a defense, that means you're just zerging. Killing stuff in a preventative measure is one thing, but if the area is already under your faction's control, leave the hardpoints/terminals alive to ensure the rest of the base.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> On Waterson, VS's zerg swells basically every night while the NC retreat to Amerish and the TR doesn't stay up past their bedtimes, you're far from the only person who can say the same. Like I said, with overwhelming force tactics are not of much worth. It's when it's actually a close fight, like a Tech Plant or a Bio Lab where people go around blowing up terminals rather than letting them get hacked so replacement vehicles can be spawned and people can use the infantry terminals to restock grenades/C4.


Well with tech plants and bio labs, the ground vehicle and other terminals are inside out of reach of air, so that isn't really relevant. I was going to add that to my last post about big battles, but I figured it was probably obvious.

I don't just play at night. Evening is also quite common for me, such as right now.

I edited the post you quoted a bit before you posted, so here it is if you missed it.
Quote:


> Also, as a pilot, I'm first on the scene many times. Defenses hardly ever well up until an offensive begins. I can't tell you how fast some of these assaults become when the defending team, who then starts to spawn at the point to defend it, can't spawn any kind of vehicle or use any hardpoint guns. It's over before it even really starts many times.


Also, our server is Walterson. It says it on the forum server status as well. I guess it's misspelled in the client at character selection.

http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Well with tech plants and bio labs, the ground vehicle and other terminals are inside out of reach of air, so that isn't really relevant. I was going to add that to my last post about big battles, but I figured it was probably obvious.


Your original comment on terminals/hardpoints:
Quote:


> Instead of just waiting for an area to cap, destroy any of the defenses and terminals. Each of the guns is basically a free Cert point, at 150 XP a pop. A few terminals also get you a Cert. If you pay attention to which parts of the map start flashing with activity first and estimate how many are at each one, you can usually determine which points will cap first.
> ...
> Also, some people will yell "DON'T DESTROY THE TERMINALS [or GUNS]" at points that are being taken. These are almost certainly infiltrators who just want the XP from hacking them. Everyone else benefits from the XP from destroying them, and there's always going to be at least one engineer who enjoys going around to each one repairing them for some easy XP. It's win/win all around.. unless you're an infiltrator.


That was wrong. Taking out terminals while you're on the ground is counterproductive, and taking out terminals while you're flying is just a waste of ammo. Hardpoints are different, obviously if they're in use or can't be secured, they're better dead, but if they're secured leave them for the infils to preempt the counter attack.
Quote:


> I don't just play at night. Evening is also quite common for me, such as right now.


US Primetime is VS heavy on Indar/Esamir most nights on Waterson since the TR and NC put significant portions of their pop on Amerish.
Quote:


> Also, our server is Walterson. It says it on the forum server status as well. I guess it's misspelled in the client at character selection.
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php


http://wiki.planetside-universe.com/ps/Server:Waterson
Servers are named after in-game locations, there is no Walterson, there is however a Camp Waterson in the north of Indar. It's an error on the status page, not in game.
Here's an official tweet calling it Waterson: https://twitter.com/search?q=waterson%20from%3Aplanetside2&src=typd


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Your original comment on terminals/hardpoints:
> That was wrong. Taking out terminals while you're on the ground is counterproductive, and taking out terminals while you're flying is just a waste of ammo. Hardpoints are different, obviously if they're in use or can't be secured, they're better dead, but if they're secured leave them for the infils to preempt the counter attack.
> US Primetime is VS heavy on Indar/Esamir most nights on Waterson since the TR and NC put significant portions of their pop on Amerish.
> http://wiki.planetside-universe.com/ps/Server:Waterson
> Servers are named after in-game locations, there is no Walterson, there is however a Camp Waterson in the north of Indar. It's an error on the status page, not in game.
> Here's an official tweet calling it Waterson: https://twitter.com/search?q=waterson%20from%3Aplanetside2&src=typd


So now we're backpedaling from it only working at night/off-hours to VS being strong during primetime. Oh ok.

Well I guess I'll keep wasting my ammo.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> So now we're backpedaling from it only working at night/off-hours to VS being strong during primetime. Oh ok.
> Well I guess I'll keep wasting my ammo.


No... I maintain what I said from the start- when you're part of the zerg outnumbering your opponent's zerg, it doesn't really matter what you do, the bases aren't defensible enough. If you're somewhere where your victory isn't defaulted, destroying stuff that doesn't need to be destroyed can only hurt your team.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> No... I maintain what I said from the start- when you're part of the zerg outnumbering your opponent's zerg, it doesn't really matter what you do, the bases aren't defensible enough. If you're somewhere where your victory isn't defaulted, destroying stuff that doesn't need to be destroyed can only hurt your team.


That just isn't true though. I know from experience, seeing it day in day out. Amp stations are a great example of what I'm talking about. There are AA and anti-armor guns completely encircling the place. There are also two air terminals at the top of the place. Stopping any air from spawning defensively and taking out all of the hardpoints on the perimeter is a huge boon for the attacking force. No infiltrator(s) are going to go around to each of those guns and hack them all. Same pretty much goes for the tech plants. Take out the two rows of hardpoints, take out the air terminals, and they're insanely gimped. Tides can turn at the drop of a hat just by doing this.

When many inexperienced pilots can't get in because of the AA to do the job, a top-down run can be extremely effective. That or just using the terrain to conceal yourself as you come around from an angle that they weren't expecting.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> That just isn't true though. I know from experience, seeing it day in day out. Amp stations are a great example of what I'm talking about. There are AA and anti-armor guns completely encircling the place. There are also two air terminals at the top of the place. Stopping any air from spawning defensively and taking out all of the hardpoints on the perimeter is a huge boon for the attacking force. No infiltrator(s) are going to go around to each of those guns and hack them all. Same pretty much goes for the tech plants. Take out the two rows of hardpoints, take out the air terminals, and they're insanely gimped. Tides can turn at the drop of a hat just by doing this.
> When many inexperienced pilots can't get in because of the AA to do the job, a top-down run can be extremely effective. That or just using the terrain to conceal yourself as you come around from an angle that they weren't expecting.


1) Can the Air spawns on an amp station be secured before the fight's over anyways? No. Therefore it doesn't matter much. However, since it's less than 2 seconds to repair them (they're usable once you repair to 50%), destroying them doesn't do much to hinder your opponent but it completely blocks your faction from that terminal.
2) Can the turrets on the outskirts of the base away from the entrances be secured before the fight's well in hand? No. However the majority of them are useless regardless. If you're running around destroying stuff away from the fight you're not helping your team any. If there's nothing else to do, it's because you've zerged the area clear anyways and again, in a zerg tactics are barely considered fluff.
3) In this situation you're not "waiting" for an area to cap, you're actively attacking somewhere. That's completely different from your original comments:

"instead of just waiting for an area to cap, destroy any of the defenses and terminals" is still a bad idea as a general guideline. Certain things should NOT be destroyed in most situations. If all these different terminals are destroyed rather than flipped, not only have you potentially opened up your faction to a counter attack they're not going to be ready to rebuke, but you've also slowed them down because everyone has to wait until the area flips and then sit in queues to get vehicles pulled. Saying destroy any terminals is just infuriatingly shortsighted in this situation.

And to your last sentences, where did you ever get the idea I was saying don't kill what's shooting at you?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> 1) Can the Air spawns on an amp station be secured before the fight's over anyways? No. Therefore it doesn't matter much. However, since it's less than 2 seconds to repair them (they're usable once you repair to 50%), destroying them doesn't do much to hinder your opponent but it completely blocks your faction from that terminal.
> 2) Can the turrets on the outskirts of the base away from the entrances be secured before the fight's well in hand? No. However the majority of them are useless regardless. If you're running around destroying stuff away from the fight you're not helping your team any. If there's nothing else to do, it's because you've zerged the area clear anyways and again, in a zerg tactics are barely considered fluff.
> 3) In this situation you're not "waiting" for an area to cap, you're actively attacking somewhere. That's completely different from your original comments:
> "instead of just waiting for an area to cap, destroy any of the defenses and terminals" is still a bad idea as a general guideline. Certain things should NOT be destroyed in most situations. If all these different terminals are destroyed rather than flipped, not only have you potentially opened up your faction to a counter attack they're not going to be ready to rebuke, but you've also slowed them down because everyone has to wait until the area flips and then sit in queues to get vehicles pulled. Saying destroy any terminals is just infuriatingly shortsighted in this situation.
> And to your last sentences, where did you ever get the idea I was saying don't kill what's shooting at you?


1) Seeing as how I'll still be hovering over the base even after the terminals get destroyed, yes, that 2 seconds of repair makes all the difference in the world. It's the difference between them running up to the terminal and spawning an ESF instantly and me being able to kill them before they can do that.

2) The "outskirts" of the base are still within range of everything going on. Sunderers never park right in front of an entrance, so the guns in between them are actually in prime territory for the defense to farm kills many times. Beside that, AA is effective all the way around the wall, so calling them the "outskirts" to try to give a mental picture of being away from the actual fight just doesn't ring true.

3) Correct. My original comment had to do with idly waiting for a place to cap once you're mostly driven everyone out, but, since you took things in another direction, I'm addressing that now as well. If anything, destroying terminals as we're waiting for things to cap is as good of a time to destroy them as any. You even admitted that they only take 2 seconds to repair. What does is matter if an engineer has to point his gun at it for 2 seconds after the place caps?

Quote:


> Saying destroy any terminals is just infuriatingly shortsighted in this situation.


I could point that right back at you that saying terminals shouldn't be destroyed is also "just infuriatingly shortsighted," though with less fury.

Quote:


> And to your last sentences, where did you ever get the idea I was saying don't kill what's shooting at you?


I didn't. But your entire argument rests on whether or not infiltrators go around hacking everything. For most point caps, they simply don't or just aren't able to. That is the crux of the whole argument.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> 1) Seeing as how I'll still be hovering over the base even after the terminals get destroyed, yes, that 2 seconds of repair makes all the difference in the world. It's the difference between them running up to the terminal and spawning an ESF instantly and me being able to kill them before they can do that.


Yes, but you're not going to be able to just sit and hover when you're not sitting in the zerg.
Quote:


> 2) The "outskirts" of the base are still within range of everything going on. Sunderers never park right in front of an entrance, so the guns in between them is actually prime territory for the defense to farm kills many tmes. Beside that, AA is effective all the way around the wall, so calling them the "outskirts" to try to give a mental picture of being away from the actual fight just doesn't ring true.


Things that are shooting at you should be destroyed. I'm not arguing against that in any way. By "outskirts" I'm talking about the turrets on the opposite side of the base from where anything relevant happens IE the south side of Peris Amp. Destroying stuff there literally doesn't matter.
Quote:


> 3) Correct. My original comment had to do with idling waiting for a place to cap once you're mostly driven everyone out, but, since you took things in another direction, I'm addressing that now as well. If anything, destroying terminals as we're waiting for things to cap is as good of a time to destroy them as any. You even admitted that they only take 2 seconds to repair. What does is matter if an engineer has to point his gun at it for 2 seconds after the place caps?


It takes 2 seconds to repair AFTER WAITING FOR THE ENTIRE AREA TO CAP and then you've got a bunch of people who would have already had their vehicles sitting in a vehicle queue. That can be 5+ minutes in some cases and that's 5m where vehicle timers can be working instead of people sitting waiting for the ability to spawn their desired vehicles. I didn't take the argument away from your statement, you did.
Quote:


> I could point that right back at you that saying terminals shouldn't be destroyed is also "just infuriatingly shortsighted," though with less fury.


I've never once said they shouldn't be destroyed. I've repeatedly said they shouldn't be destroyed for the sole purpose of the trivial XP gain. We're looking at 10-30k experience per hour, 40/80 means nothing.
Quote:


> I didn't. But your entire argument rests on whether or not infiltrators go around hacking everything. For most point caps, they simply don't *or just aren't able to*. That is the crux of the whole argument.


The bolded is the part you're not getting. I'm not disagreeing with destroying stuff that can't be hacked/defended. As for the former, again, in the middle of the zerg it typically doesn't matter, but when you have the opinion that it never matters you just end up screwing over your faction at times.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Yes, but you're not going to be able to just sit and hover when you're not sitting in the zerg.
> Things that are shooting at you should be destroyed. I'm not arguing against that in any way. By "outskirts" I'm talking about the turrets on the opposite side of the base from where anything relevant happens IE the south side of Peris Amp. Destroying stuff there literally doesn't matter.
> It takes 2 seconds to repair AFTER WAITING FOR THE ENTIRE AREA TO CAP and then you've got a bunch of people who would have already had their vehicles sitting in a vehicle queue. That can be 5+ minutes in some cases and that's 5m where vehicle timers can be working instead of people sitting waiting for the ability to spawn their desired vehicles. I didn't take the argument away from your statement, you did.
> I've never once said they shouldn't be destroyed. I've repeatedly said they shouldn't be destroyed for the sole purpose of the trivial XP gain. We're looking at 10-30k experience per hour, 40/80 means nothing.
> The bolded is the part you're not getting. I'm not disagreeing with destroying stuff that can't be hacked/defended. As for the former, again, in the middle of the zerg it typically doesn't matter, but when you have the opinion that it never matters you just end up screwing over your faction at times.


I could respond to each of those, but this is a little exhausting and pretty much pointless. It's obvious neither of us are going to convince each other of anything. You just keep doing what you're doing and I'll keep getting 30k+ XP and hour and capping continents.

I will make two comments though.. yes I can protect air terminals once I've destroyed them while working on other units as well and 5 minute vehicle queues is a stretch to say the least 99.9999% of the time.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I could respond to each of those, but this is a little exhausting and pretty much pointless. It's obvious neither of us are going to convince each other of anything.


Perhaps, but I don't want you convincing any other VS to develop bad habits.
Quote:


> I will make two comments though.. yes I can protect air terminals once I've destroyed them while working on other units as well and 5 minute vehicle queues is a stretch to say the least 99.9999% of the time.


Really -.- You're going with 5 minute vehicle queues rather than including the other half of the and (waiting for the cap)?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Perhaps, but I don't want you convincing any other VS to develop bad habits.


Effective habits aren't bad ones. I know what I'm saying works because I've seen it work. Show me what you can do as ESF and then I'll start listening to your perspective. The only point you have made is that land-vehicle terminals shouldn't be destroyed in big battles so people can respawn sunderers or whatever. Land terminals are hidden inside of the facilities where most of the truly big battles would occur, so this argument is entirely moot. All the other arguments you keep making have had entirely rational rebuttals. I don't care if you don't agree with them. You don't have the same perspective as me. I've heard your perspective, and it isn't swaying me in any way.

Quote:


> Really -.- You're going with 5 minute vehicle queues rather than including the other half of the and (waiting for the cap)?


That 5 minutes could just as easily have been made up for when the enemy wasn't able to spawn tanks and hold the point for longer if it has been kept down most of the fight. Again, this is the equally short-sighted point I was hitting on before. You think you're taking all angles into consideration when you're not.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Get Nemesis for VS HA. For the main weapon, you're going to need to trial them all, the SV88, Flare, and Pulsar LSW are all solid weapons, just comes down to preference and playstyle.


Agree. I've grown fond of the 88 and use it currently, have put the LSW to good use in the past, and some oufit mates swear by the Flare but I've never tried that one.
The default gun, Orion, actually has the best DPS.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

If the hacking mechanic was as impractical as you imply, they wouldn't have included it.

As an infiltrator I find it immeasurably easy to get into a base and usually get a couple terminals. However seeing as no engineers really ever repair them its problematic to my squad if we can't get our equipment for several min after a cap.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> If the hacking mechanic was as impractical as you imply, they wouldn't have included it.
> As an infiltrator I find it immeasurably easy to get into a base and usually get a couple terminals. However seeing as no engineers really ever repair them its problematic to my squad if we can't get our equipment for several min after a cap.


Impractical how? That's too much of a generalization for me to respond to. It's entirely impractical for infiltrators to go around an amp station and hack all the guns or to hack the air terminals up top where the enemy is constantly streaming up to. Even if they do hack one of the air terminals, the enemy can destroy it and repair it. They usually never get hacked though, especially if we're going to use these big set-piece battles that keeps being referred to. The same goes for tech plants. Are you guys implying that infiltrators get up to these places and always have everything hacked? That's ridiculous. They may ever only get 1 or 2 guns hacked in any offensive push I've seen.

Also, people who mainly ride in tanks or aircraft are almost always engineers, so I don't see the the "no engineers really ever repair" thing either. As soon as they go to get their equipment, they repair it in a few seconds and they're on their way.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

My entire point- when destroying a terminal doesn't hurt your opponent and only gains you XP, you shouldn't have destroyed it because even a single flash, a class change, or a fighter is more useful to your faction than 500xp to you, no less 40xp. Your counter argument- if your opponent can't use it... You're not actually countering my argument.

If the terminal is out of reach of the other factions, leave it alive, period. If a hardpoint is out of reach of your opponent and could be even remotely useful to your team, don't destroy it. If the terminal is in a position where your team can't recover it, it doesn't matter if it's destroyed because it's useless to your team anyways. If the terminal being active actively benefits the other faction,nothing wrong with destroying it.

None of the above have I ever argued against. You're putting words in my mouth to change the argument, and I'm genuinely unsure if you're intentionally doing it or not. I've destroyed less than ~15 terminals total on my way to BR 36, and had I destroyed every single one I came across the times I would have lost out on a base cap because of it would probably have me sitting at the exact same rank. Even if it hadn't cost us a single base cap, I still wouldn't be BR 37 because of how trivial the XP is.

However, at this point we're spamming a news post, so if you for some reason want to continue this, just PM me and let this thread return to PS2 news.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Impractical how? That's too much of a generalization for me to respond to. It's entirely impractical for infiltrators to go around an amp station and hack all the guns or to hack the air terminals up top where the enemy is constantly streaming up to. Even if they do hack one of the air terminals, they can destroy it and repair. The same goes for tech plants. Are you guys implying that infiltrators get up to these places and always have everything hacked? That's ridiculous. They may ever only get 1 or 2 guns hacked in any offensive push I've seen.
> Also, people who mainly ride in tanks or aircraft are almost always engineers, so I don't see the the "no engineers really ever repair" thing either. As soon as they go to get their equipment, they repair it in a few seconds and they're on their way.


On mine and Kyad's server. Engineers stay till the cap and then bug out in their vehicles. I always go for the terminals the guns are fine by me to be destroyed, the terminals is a bigger hindrance to have been hacked than to be destroyed as it takes longer as any class but HA which can almost never sneak in in the first place, as well as if it is hacked they have to destroy it fully, then repair it 50%. Counter hacking, that just doesn't happen really.

However I only hack as I'm moving through the bases finding an internal vantage to pick them off from behind.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> My entire point- when destroying a terminal doesn't hurt your opponent and only gains you XP, you shouldn't have destroyed it because even a single flash, a class change, or a fighter is more useful to your faction than 500xp to you, no less 40xp. Your counter argument- if your opponent can't use it... You're not actually countering my argument.
> If the terminal is out of reach of the other factions, leave it alive, period. If a hardpoint is out of reach of your opponent and could be even remotely useful to your team, don't destroy it. If the terminal is in a position where your team can't recover it, it doesn't matter if it's destroyed because it's useless to your team anyways. If the terminal being active actively benefits the other faction,nothing wrong with destroying it.
> None of the above have I ever argued against. You're putting words in my mouth to change the argument, and I'm genuinely unsure if you're intentionally doing it or not. I've destroyed less than ~15 terminals total on my way to BR 36, and had I destroyed every single one I came across the times I would have lost out on a base cap because of it would probably have me sitting at the exact same rank. Even if it hadn't cost us a single base cap, I still wouldn't be BR 37 because of how trivial the XP is.


Quote me where I'm putting anything into your mouth. I'm giving direct responses to direct quotes.

You're injecting problems where there aren't any. If anyone is putting words into anybody's mouth, I would say it's you. You're acting like I'm telling people to waste clip after clip of infantry ammo to take out a single terminal. Obviously this is insanely idiotic and nowhere did I advocate that. Let's try to use just the smallest amount of common sense when reading and rebutting what I was referring to. If infantry is already running amongst these terminals, then you would think an infiltrator would have already hacked it anyway, right? I can take out air terminals on top of bases in half a burst from my ESF's machine gun, which takes all of literally half a second. There's zero waste as I wait for more infantry to run outside.

Terminals and hardpoints are almost never "out of reach" of the defending team unless the battle is already won and they're trapped in spawn, so here we are again creating an argument out of thin air.

That "5 minutes" thing is a perfect example of you thinking that you're just taking it all in, know all the angles, know how all the battles work out, and know what to do and what not to do. You don't. You have a narrow perspective, and anything that doesn't fit into that perspective, you actively fight and you even went as far as to tell me that I shouldn't be spreading certain ideas as if they're intrinsically wrong or bad. Get off your high horse and realize that there's more than one way to skin a cat and that there's a lot going on around you that go into taking a base or area that you're utterly unaware of that probably greatly contributed to the effort.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> However, at this point we're spamming a news post, so if you for some reason want to continue this, just PM me and let this thread return to PS2 news.


I'm pretty sure I said something similar a page or two ago, minus the PM bit.

Someone specifically asked *me* for advice. I gave it to them, and *you* interjected. Don't forget that.


----------



## dontpwnmebro

wait for gd 7f sale or buy right now?


----------



## circeseye

frankly i love defending so destroy the terminals and cannons all you want







i just get more points in repairing them back to back. hell im glad our characters dont get tired cause im running all the time repairing tanks maxes turrets almost never have time to kill anyone







but when i do i use the pandora with the added bullets in the clip. it will take down a full health max thanks to the added 4 bullets


----------



## tensionz

About to try this out, need something new!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tensionz*
> 
> About to try this out, need something new!


Good call. Just make sure you spend a few minutes watching the Planetside tutorial youtube videos. Thats essentially their filmed version of an owner's manual. Helps a great deal with the intro stuff. I'd also recommend tracking down a buddy or two, even from here, that you can learn/tag along with. The flow of the battles will make a TON more sense then.


----------



## Kaldari

Squeezed in a short session after I got home. Would've gone longer, but I have to go to bed. lol


----------



## KyadCK

Kaldari! I have found your people!

http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/my-last-ten-scythe-deaths.70989/

The whole 1st page is hilarious, but it quickly degraded into an AA debate.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Kaldari! I have found your people!
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/my-last-ten-scythe-deaths.70989/
> The whole 1st page is hilarious, but it quickly degraded into an AA debate.


Some of them mentioned hitting E. I learned to change that pretty fast. I tried several things, but I just couldn't find the right key so that it was easy to hit in a hurry while still being completely out of the way so I don't accidentally hit it by mistake. I finally settled on Alt. The only thing I have to not do is Alt-Tab as I'm flying, but I've learned not to do that after doing it 2 or 3 times shortly after changing it. Now I haven't had an accidental ejection in a good while now, since shortly after changing it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Kaldari! I have found your people!
> http://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/my-last-ten-scythe-deaths.70989/
> The whole 1st page is hilarious, but it quickly degraded into an AA debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them mentioned hitting E. I learned to change that pretty fast. I tried several things, but I just couldn't find the right key so that it was easy to hit in a hurry while still being completely out of the way so I don't accidentally hit it by mistake. I finally settled on Alt. The only thing I have to not do is Alt-Tab as I'm flying, but I've learned not to do that after doing it 2 or 3 times shortly after changing it. Now I haven't had an accidental ejection in a good while now, since shortly after changing it.
Click to expand...

See, I have an easy solution.

I use a joystick.

My eject key is one of the the ones farther "forward" for my left hand, beyond Up/Down. Due to my constant use of elevation controls, my hand never goes there until I don't need them, which is basically when landed.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> See, I have an easy solution.
> I use a joystick.
> My eject key is one of the the ones farther "forward" for my left hand, beyond Up/Down. Due to my constant use of elevation controls, my hand never goes there until I don't need them, which is basically when landed.


I actually have a joystick sitting right next to me on my desk, but it hardly ever gets used. I really don't feel the need to use it in this game though. Do you notice any gigantic differences that it has made in your flying? I know it makes all the difference in the world in sims, but this is far from sim flying. I know it would help with any continued movements for sure, but I don't really struggle with that, like I said.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> See, I have an easy solution.
> I use a joystick.
> My eject key is one of the the ones farther "forward" for my left hand, beyond Up/Down. Due to my constant use of elevation controls, my hand never goes there until I don't need them, which is basically when landed.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a joystick sitting right next to me on my desk, but it hardly ever gets used. I really don't feel the need to use it in this game though. Do you notice any gigantic differences that it has made in your flying? I know it makes all the difference in the world in sims, but this is far from sim flying. I know it would help with any continued movements for sure, but I don't really struggle with that, like I said.
Click to expand...

Throttle. 'nuff said.

If you don't need it, then you don't, but I very much prefer flying with one. Makes landing easier too.


----------



## Sethy666

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!


Happy Christmahanakwanzika!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmahanakwanzika!
Click to expand...

And to you too! ...in just under 5 hours, but I won't be awake then.

So Kaldari, in your opinion as a flyboy, would you consider this fair enough for the whole AA vs Air thing?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If we got XP just for hitting aircraft with bursters, skyguards and turrets (not G2A rockets though, you're likely to get an assist at minimum if you land even one shot with those) like an engineer or medic gets XP for repair or healing, many more people would do AA duty, and as a result it wouldn't be as artificially imbalanced as it is now.

If you got even 2XP per flak shell that hit it's target (that's still only 1 cert per 125 hits, but trust me, it adds up and it'll make people feel good seeing it, just like a popular sundy), we'd have so many AA MAXs at a base that ESFs would need to call in Libs to help take the place. Then we would have to call in ESFs to kill the Libs, which would require them to bring some AA with their attack force to defend the Libs. We would have to feild Tanks or our own Libs to kill their AA to maintain air superiority to help maintain ground superiority.

In other words, you would need a little bit of everything to be the most effective, not just spam ESF rocketpods or a tank zerg until they're back to the spawn room, then field a few Libs to keep them there while you cap it. And no, ESFs would not be useless then. They would have air and ground targets still for their rockets and missles (our ESFs, tanks, and MAXs), and if our AA is dead, they can do what they do now, only with less crying on our side. (there will always be some crying).

We don't need AA to be more deadly, we just need more AA. Provide a solution to the problem, don't unbalance it even more.

Speaking of, Maxes should be rendered at the same distance as tanks to aircraft if this were to happen. They're big, there really aren't that many, and if you're going to suddenly get more AA MAXs, you need to be able to kill them too.

Skyguards should also have minimum recoil... It's a tank. If the tank really doesn't mass enough or have strong enough hydraulics to deal with a relatively "weak" gun like that... AA MAXs have freaking cannons on their arms and they have very little recoil if any, come on.



I'm trying to judge just how insane the guys on the PS2 forum are, based on the reactions of the average flyboy and ones I know. It's no longer a question of -if- they're insane, that was decided day one.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And to you too! ...in just under 5 hours, but I won't be awake then.
> So Kaldari, in your opinion as a flyboy, would you consider this fair enough for the whole AA vs Air thing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If we got XP just for hitting aircraft with bursters, skyguards and turrets (not G2A rockets though, you're likely to get an assist at minimum if you land even one shot with those) like an engineer or medic gets XP for repair or healing, many more people would do AA duty, and as a result it wouldn't be as artificially imbalanced as it is now.
> If you got even 2XP per flak shell that hit it's target (that's still only 1 cert per 125 hits, but trust me, it adds up and it'll make people feel good seeing it, just like a popular sundy), we'd have so many AA MAXs at a base that ESFs would need to call in Libs to help take the place. Then we would have to call in ESFs to kill the Libs, which would require them to bring some AA with their attack force to defend the Libs. We would have to feild Tanks or our own Libs to kill their AA to maintain air superiority to help maintain ground superiority.
> In other words, you would need a little bit of everything to be the most effective, not just spam ESF rocketpods or a tank zerg until they're back to the spawn room, then field a few Libs to keep them there while you cap it. And no, ESFs would not be useless then. They would have air and ground targets still for their rockets and missles (our ESFs, tanks, and MAXs), and if our AA is dead, they can do what they do now, only with less crying on our side. (there will always be some crying).
> We don't need AA to be more deadly, we just need more AA. Provide a solution to the problem, don't unbalance it even more.
> Speaking of, Maxes should be rendered at the same distance as tanks to aircraft if this were to happen. They're big, there really aren't that many, and if you're going to suddenly get more AA MAXs, you need to be able to kill them too.
> Skyguards should also have minimum recoil... It's a tank. If the tank really doesn't mass enough or have strong enough hydraulics to deal with a relatively "weak" gun like that... AA MAXs have freaking cannons on their arms and they have very little recoil if any, come on.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to judge just how insane the guys on the PS2 forum are, based on the reactions of the average flyboy and ones I know. It's no longer a question of -if- they're insane, that was decided day one.


Ya that sounds completely fair. I've actually thought about that idea before. I definitely don't think AA damage needs to be buffed at all anymore though. A single burster max can completely area deny as it is, and two or three of them can actually bring down ESFs in a second if they're at all coordinated. So damage is fine in my opinion.

The main issue I run into constantly, as I've talked about before and is mentioned in what your quoted, is that infantry needs to be rendered in way sooner. It's so frustrating when you have a group of burster maxes keeping all the air completely denied for an area, but we have no way to possibly see them until we're 100 yards away. If we can't see or hit them, it should be the same for them.

Fix the rendering and add XP per hit, and I'd call things about perfect.

*edit*: Oh and apparently they need to fix falling through the world still. I landed on a slope to repair, got out, and my feet never touched the ground. lol


----------



## Kaldari

Well this guy takes the freakin cake. I was landed on a rearming pad repairing, when this other scythes come in for a landing right on top of me. He gets his front fork things entangled in mine, flips over forward, and blows both of us up. The dude bails right before everything goes boom.

To add insult to injury, as if that wasn't bad enough, he open fires and kills me. I guess what he did was so idiotic he had to vent his inner frustration.


----------



## Sethy666

Who needs enemies, eh?


----------



## superj1977

I'm still experiencing severe lag in this game, im talking like a delay of anything from 20-60 seconds.
I never have issue with any other game expect this one, I really do want to play but it's pretty much impossible to do so on any server at any time of the day.

My son has his new rig right next to mine and we are in the same platoon, he could still see my tank for around 30 seconds after it exploded and killed me (for no reason).

Am I alone? I don't really see anyone else complaining of lag, I have tried to reboot my router, release my IP, force a resync on my line.
I have 16M down 1.2M up and I get about 20-40ms ping at worst in the average game of TF2 yet in PS2 I get crazy lag.

Is there something I need to be aware of with this game? Do I need to open/forward ports? Is there an issue with windows firewall?

I'm in the UK and this happens on all servers I have tried in any location.

In the video I link to, my Tank which has just exploded (at 37 seconds in) is still showing in game on the PC my son is on right next to me at 57 seconds in, that Is quite some lag, 20 seconds, and that Is my experience in about 95% of the time I have spent on PS2, sometimes much worse, sometimes I have to just force the game shut and re launch as it just hangs for a long time.

Can anyone help?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

SuperJ, first course of action if you haven't already is to redownload the game. If you've already done this, I'd go through and refresh all drivers, making sure not to skip sound and LAN drivers (those two can cause some pretty strange things if they've got problems).

Also try playing with your firewall off, if that fixes the issue go through and add planetside2.exe to its exceptions.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> SuperJ, first course of action if you haven't already is to redownload the game. If you've already done this, I'd go through and refresh all drivers, making sure not to skip sound and LAN drivers (those two can cause some pretty strange things if they've got problems).
> Also try playing with your firewall off, if that fixes the issue go through and add planetside2.exe to its exceptions.


there is another file, something like awesomonium or whatnot that should be allowed through your firewall too. it is an exe in the main directory if i am not mistaken


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> SuperJ, first course of action if you haven't already is to redownload the game. If you've already done this, I'd go through and refresh all drivers, making sure not to skip sound and LAN drivers (those two can cause some pretty strange things if they've got problems).
> Also try playing with your firewall off, if that fixes the issue go through and add planetside2.exe to its exceptions.


Ok thanks i will uninstall, delete folder and download again just to be safe.
Sound card drivers and lan drivers are up to date but i will re-install them anyway to rule it out.
Thanks buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> there is another file, something like awesomonium or whatnot that should be allowed through your firewall too. it is an exe in the main directory if i am not mistaken


Hey i didnt know about this, i will check this out tommorrow then, thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Versa

I hope the January optimization Patch the devs plan to release will fix some of the technical issues. Want to also hope to change some of the meta-game like making defending more worth it than just stick to the zerg and move on. Course there are some exceptions.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> I hope the January optimization Patch the devs plan to release will fix some of the technical issues. Want to also hope to change some of the meta-game like making defending more worth it than just stick to the zerg and move on. Course there are some exceptions.


I'm with you on that. Hope the Jan. optimizations are good improvement for both low and high-end PCs. Also getting xp bonus for defending facilities would be welcomed as well. Still a young game, has lots of time to grow and evolve. Would be awesome if it could be played on something as weak as a C2D, I can get 50 fps in the gate room with my E7500 but it goes way down during large battles, hoping they improve that.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> there is another file, something like awesomonium or whatnot that should be allowed through your firewall too. it is an exe in the main directory if i am not mistaken


awesomonium.exe is only for the launcher, it's a evolution of pando media booster.


----------



## Supertrash

I keep seeing many people say you get nothing for defending. You DO get something! You get 15% bonus XP on everything and you always have since the game's release. As a matter of fact, if you have a solid defense against a zerg, you WILL get more XP than the attackers more often than not even if they capture (assuming, of course, that the battle lasts quite a while). I personally love defending more than attacking.

If anything, they should not only up the XP bonus for defending, but they should advertise somewhere that you do indeed get this bonus, as a lot of people still don't know about the 15%.


----------



## superj1977

Fresh install of game, fresh drivers install, same problem








This is on Cobalt server and im in UK, like i say, no lag on any other games at all.

I also now get an issue with flashing textures...after few hits on google it seems im not the only one with this issue of white flashing textures.
Damn, i really wana play as well, my sons brand new rig also has these same issues, major 30+ second lags and flashing textures.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Flashing textures is an easy enough fix, go to options and swap between fullscreen and fullscreen-windowed and back.

Your son having the same issue points to the router from my perspective, see if there isn't a firmware update for it.


----------



## superj1977

I will swap the router for another one, i have a few to try out.
Like i say, no lag at all in any other games.

Problem resolved.
Was router, now got 0 lag in PS2


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa*
> 
> I hope the January optimization Patch the devs plan to release will fix some of the technical issues. Want to also hope to change some of the meta-game like making defending more worth it than just stick to the zerg and move on. Course there are some exceptions.


The massive points were defending because during beta the defense bonus led to static battle lines. Because everyone just got huge amounts of EXP for sitting at a strong hold like the crown for days. This led to no team ever capturing the map.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I'm with you on that. Hope the Jan. optimizations are good improvement for both low and high-end PCs. Also getting xp bonus for defending facilities would be welcomed as well. Still a young game, has lots of time to grow and evolve. Would be awesome if it could be played on something as weak as a C2D, I can get 50 fps in the gate room with my E7500 but it goes way down during large battles, hoping they improve that.


You realize this game is very CPU dependent running something as old as that no matter how optimized they get will still not lead to a large improvement. They do have alot of work to do because even with my Sig rig I still dip into the 50's myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supertrash*
> 
> I keep seeing many people say you get nothing for defending. You DO get something! You get 15% bonus XP on everything and you always have since the game's release. As a matter of fact, if you have a solid defense against a zerg, you WILL get more XP than the attackers more often than not even if they capture (assuming, of course, that the battle lasts quite a while). I personally love defending more than attacking.
> If anything, they should not only up the XP bonus for defending, but they should advertise somewhere that you do indeed get this bonus, as a lot of people still don't know about the 15%.


The little exp they give for defending is fine as is. If they increase it any more it will lead to static battles once again. If you've been around since before release you'd understand that adding more defense bonus is a terrible idea. Do I feel it's right to lower the amount a defender gets? No, however the battles were pretty boring before when 200 people sat in a base defending for hours instead of being aggressive and attacking.


----------



## Kaldari

Tree + ground + Galaxy. The wrecker service (marauder) had to get this one unstuck.



That doesn't top this lib I came across the other day that was fully-embedded in a tree, though. I forgot to post the screens.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> The massive points were defending because during beta the defense bonus led to static battle lines. Because everyone just got huge amounts of EXP for sitting at a strong hold like the crown for days. This led to no team ever capturing the map.
> The little exp they give for defending is fine as is. If they increase it any more it will lead to static battles once again. If you've been around since before release you'd understand that adding more defense bonus is a terrible idea. Do I feel it's right to lower the amount a defender gets? No, however the battles were pretty boring before when 200 people sat in a base defending for hours instead of being aggressive and attacking.


if you get no bonus for attacking a big base, and they get a bonus for defending... and they hole up in a base that has no strategic value, except easy defense... just do what we do, like to the TR at the crown, ignore them, let them have it, and dominate the rest of the map. Nobody is forced to throw bodies at a hard target over and over, and until there was double xp involved, we mostly ignored the crown, and then only took it because TR wants it so bad and we could farm them all day while they failed miserably at taking it back, even going so far as to literally teaming up with vanu to try and remove us from the base.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> The massive points were defending because during beta the defense bonus led to static battle lines. Because everyone just got huge amounts of EXP for sitting at a strong hold like the crown for days. This led to no team ever capturing the map.
> The little exp they give for defending is fine as is. If they increase it any more it will lead to static battles once again. If you've been around since before release you'd understand that adding more defense bonus is a terrible idea. Do I feel it's right to lower the amount a defender gets? No, however the battles were pretty boring before when 200 people sat in a base defending for hours instead of being aggressive and attacking.
> 
> 
> 
> if you get no bonus for attacking a big base, and they get a bonus for defending... and they hole up in a base that has no strategic value, except easy defense... just do what we do, like to the TR at the crown, ignore them, let them have it, and dominate the rest of the map. Nobody is forced to throw bodies at a hard target over and over, and until there was double xp involved, we mostly ignored the crown, and then only took it because TR wants it so bad and we could farm them all day while they failed miserably at taking it back, even going so far as to literally teaming up with vanu to try and remove us from the base.
Click to expand...

That's not the significance of The Crown.

The Crown is one of the few bases, albeit the best, as far as being able to be effectively defended. High ground, aero and mech terminals, base turrets, etc. The base makes sense simply because you can stop the enemy from being able to conquer the continent by holding it. Holding it is FAR EASIER than attacking it.

Other than that, aside from Double XP times, defense makes no sense


----------



## jtom320

Just wanted to say that 9/10 you are hurting your team by destroying terminals in an ESF. Especially if you are playing organized.

Turrets on the other hand I have absolutely zero qualms about destroying especially if the base is mostly empty. It's an absolute S-Load of free certs and I do it all the time.

Terminals aren't that much EXP and are simply too valuable to your team to turn around.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Just wanted to say that 9/10 you are hurting your team by destroying terminals in an ESF. Especially if you are playing organized.
> Turrets on the other hand I have absolutely zero qualms about destroying especially if the base is mostly empty. It's an absolute S-Load of free certs and I do it all the time.
> Terminals aren't that much EXP and are simply too valuable to your team to turn around.


I never see the aircraft terminals on top of a base converted during an assault. Saying it hurts my team to destroy them is just ignorant. You guys can say I shouldn't do it as much as you want. That doesn't change anything.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you get no bonus for attacking a big base, and they get a bonus for defending... and they hole up in a base that has no strategic value, except easy defense... just do what we do, like to the TR at the crown, ignore them, let them have it, and dominate the rest of the map. Nobody is forced to throw bodies at a hard target over and over, and until there was double xp involved, we mostly ignored the crown, and then only took it because TR wants it so bad and we could farm them all day while they failed miserably at taking it back, even going so far as to literally teaming up with vanu to try and remove us from the base.


I said "like" The crown. You've clearly not been playing since Hardware testing. I'll give you some insight. The battlelines would hardly move back during those days. A few sections would fall over the course of an hour. What teams did just counter any organized attack with alot of troops. People would just wagon wheel around their boarder stopping any organized push by defending for the points. You have not see the terrible battles large defenses bonus gives. If you did, you'd see WHY they took it away, and WHY only attackers get a good chunk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Just wanted to say that 9/10 you are hurting your team by destroying terminals in an ESF. Especially if you are playing organized.
> Turrets on the other hand I have absolutely zero qualms about destroying especially if the base is mostly empty. It's an absolute S-Load of free certs and I do it all the time.
> Terminals aren't that much EXP and are simply too valuable to your team to turn around.


I'd not go 9/10. But see my next quote for reasoning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I never see the aircraft terminals on top of a base converted during an assault. Saying it hurts my team to destroy them is just ignorant. You guys can say I shouldn't do it as much as you want. That doesn't change anything.


Kaldari, you know as another pilot I respect your skill, and we've had alot of good conversations about flying styles over the course of this thread. So I hope you can continue that good trend and just see my side of this as just another pilot with a slightly different style.
I'm the leader of the AU battalion for my community. We have roughly 1 1/2 platoons running nightly on the AU briggs server. We consistently hack terminals and turrets if it's a large attack on a bio dome or a tech plant. We use the tank terminals to keep any ground defense at bay, and we hack air terminals so that we can keep our air in the sky, and theirs out of the sky. But I will also agree that we are one of the few large groups who focus on denying assets locally when we attack a large base, if I'm flying solo or see no one is hacking terminals/turrets I might do the same. But I suppose it is a situational choose.

This just comes from our my players do things, how your group/server handles hacking/lack of hacking is depending on the attackers.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Kaldari, you know as another pilot I respect your skill, and we've had alot of good conversations about flying styles over the course of this thread. So I hope you can continue that good trend and just see my side of this as just another pilot with a slightly different style.
> I'm the leader of the AU battalion for my community. We have roughly 1 1/2 platoons running nightly on the AU briggs server. We consistently hack terminals and turrets if it's a large attack on a bio dome or a tech plant. We use the tank terminals to keep any ground defense at bay, and we hack air terminals so that we can keep our air in the sky, and theirs out of the sky. But I will also agree that we are one of the few large groups who focus on denying assets locally when we attack a large base, if I'm flying solo or see no one is hacking terminals/turrets I might do the same. But I suppose it is a situational choose.
> This just comes from our my players do things, how your group/server handles hacking/lack of hacking is depending on the attackers.


The only time I see air terminals hacked, save for very few examples so as to make them null in this argument, is when random infiltrators are just wandering around the map, going to abandoned facilities behind enemy lines and hacks them. During an offensive where the facility is actively being defended, there are always people up at the turrets and terminals ready to use/repair/reconvert them. You admitted that you run with a very large, very organized group that makes it a big priority to hack everything in site. This is an exception. Even then, I would say it's highly unlikely you guys get most of the turrets converted by the end of the battle, much less the air terminals that are being maintained by the defense. Will they end up being converted by the end once the battle is pretty much over and people are just waiting for the cap? Of course. Infiltrators that are just standing around waiting are actively going to look for things to hack while they wait. That isn't the point however. I'm talking about the time during the peak of the battle when it really matters. Infantry and vehicle terminals are mostly inside buildings anywhere that a large-scale battle would ever occur, so those obviously aren't going to be taken out by me most of the time. There are some smaller points where there are just a few small points and a ground vehicle terminals fully exposed. Many times it's only myself and a few ground units taking these. Yes, I take those terminals out. The people there with me are hardly ever infiltrators, and I've been in situations where I forget to do it and someone spawns a lightning or marauder to kill off me or the other people there from my team. If more than 1 person does that, it isn't out of the question for them to defend the point until cavalry comes later.

It was being argued before that I was saying something like infantry should dump all their ammo into a terminal. Uh.. no. For one, if we're all running around it by that point, an infiltrator should already be or just about to hack it anyway. Even if they did, they'll probably be out of ammo by that point and deserve dying later because of having no ammo anyway.

The core argument of the interjection originally made towards me was that destroying terminals and hardpoints is pretty much always a detriment to the team. It was said the only time I'm justified in doing so is if it's actively being used against me. Never mind the fact that I could preemptively take out the AA and guns before they even get the chance to be used. This is so blindly ignorant and coming from one, very limited point of view. It's very easy to comprehend that terminals can be hacked during an assault and they can be used by your team. hurp durp - no duh (not aimed at anyone in particular). The fact is that they mostly *do not* get hacked before a point where it really doesn't matter anymore, at least when it comes to the majority of hardpoints and certain kinds of terminals - and other types of terminals in other situations. I'm accused of being short-sighted, when really I would say it is they that are the short-sighted ones. They think they're always comprehending everything going on around them that goes into overcoming any given situation, and that's just blind arrogance. I can't tell you how many times I've seen a stalemate outside of any one of the different facilities, the air takes out hardpoints and denies air in the area, and then there is this sudden push inward. I've seen it happen time and time and time again. No one is going to preach to me about how I don't need to be spreading falsehoods when someone asked me for advice and I have it to them. I'm talking from experience. If they don't like what I'm saying, they can give a counter-opinion all they want, but don't get self-righteous, preachy, and tell me I don't need to be saying something.


----------



## Sethy666

I've been watching this discussion go back and forth, not only here but on other forums.

I would suggest that destruction of terminals should be a tactical decision based on the availability of resources of both you and your enemy. Eg If the enemy has air superiority, air terminal should be taken out so you can swing the balance.

As far as what is perceived as acceptable doctrine in these scenarios, I give you General George S Patton's thoughts...

"There is no "approved" solution to any tactical situation."

"It may be of interest to future generals to realise that one makes plans to fit the circumstances, and does not try to create circumstances to fit the plans."

"War is an art and as such is not susceptible of explanation by fixed formula"

See you at the front


----------



## Kazumi

Kaldari,

I hope you don't believe I disagree with you. Certainly that's not the case. I agree fully with taking out AA if it's clear that no Infiltrator is gonna hack it within a minute. I don't mess with AA either. More so when you can have MAX units spawn on a pad + 4 AA turrets = death to a scythe. So I agree completely if the situation shows that no friendlies are within range to flip the turrets they die, manned or unmanned they get destroyed. Not just because they give points, but to secure MY safety and my allies. I cannot provide air support if a random chooses to man a turret I ignored. So yes, I can clearly see your point. My view was based on the fact I consistently run with a very organized platoon with ever man doing their job to crush a defense as quickly and effectively as possible.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I've been watching this discussion go back and forth, not only here but on other forums.
> I would suggest that destruction of terminals should be a tactical decision based on the availability of resources of both you and your enemy. Eg If the enemy has air superiority, air terminal should be taken out so you can swing the balance.
> As far as what is perceived as acceptable doctrine in these scenarios, I give you General George S Patton's thoughts...
> "There is no "approved" solution to any tactical situation."
> "It may be of interest to future generals to realise that one makes plans to fit the circumstances, and does not try to create circumstances to fit the plans."
> "War is an art and as such is not susceptible of explanation by fixed formula"
> See you at the front


Those quotes are pretty much the meat and potatoes of all this. Someone can formulate what the best strategy is all they want, but the fact is never has a battle ever been fought that things to to plan down to the letter. In an ideal world, infiltrators would hack everything real fast and we would dominate them inward. In the real world, this just doesn't happen by and large, especially with certain larger facilities. This is especially true with a bunch of people over the internet.


----------



## Sethy666

@ Kazumi

Just as a side note, which faction and outift do you run with on Briggs?


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @ Kazumi
> Just as a side note, which faction and outift do you run with on Briggs?


VS, TAW-The Art of Warfare. We're on every night with no less then a full platoon for recruiting/organized gameplay.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> VS, TAW-The Art of Warfare. We're on every night with no less then a full platoon for recruiting/organized gameplay.


I think you guys where kicking my butt last night. Cant remember the facility but everytime I climbed into a AA turrent, it would get flipped and Id get capped in the head. Every damn turret I tried was flipped... was that you guys? Was playing TR.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I think you guys where kicking my butt last night. Cant remember the facility but everytime I climbed into a AA turrent, it would get flipped and Id get capped in the head. Every damn turret I tried was flipped... was that you guys? Was playing TR.


That'd be us..haha We tend to fight the TR more because of your map position. easy enough to have the pubs keep the NC in check, but we try to limit the TR to a north east box every night.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> That'd be us..haha We tend to fight the TR more because of your map position. easy enough to have the pubs keep the NC in check, but we try to limit the TR to a north east box every night.


Soon... very soon...


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Spend the night gaining certsmto get level 4 jumps jets.

Jumps jets bug out and stop working altogether after you finally upgrade.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFNNNNnnnnnghhhhhhhhhhhhhh screw it I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Spend the night gaining certsmto get level 4 jumps jets.
> Jumps jets bug out and stop working altogether after you finally upgrade.
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFNNNNnnnnnghhhhhhhhhhhhhh screw it I'm going to sleep.


Restart the game, problem solved. Does get annoying though. It's something to do with Sunderers and jump jets


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I never see the aircraft terminals on top of a base converted during an assault. Saying it hurts my team to destroy them is just ignorant. You guys can say I shouldn't do it as much as you want. That doesn't change anything.


Aircraft terminals fine. Tank/Sunderer terminals? Actively hurting your team by taking them out.

Your line of defense is essentially everyone else is stupid and will never flip them so what does it matter. There's probabally some truth to that but the fact remains that flipped terminals are a massive help to an attacking force on most bases.

I'm right there with you on the AA turrets but terminals I can't get behind your reason ing.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> I never see the aircraft terminals on top of a base converted during an assault. Saying it hurts my team to destroy them is just ignorant. You guys can say I shouldn't do it as much as you want. That doesn't change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft terminals fine. Tank/Sunderer terminals? Actively hurting your team by taking them out.
> 
> Your line of defense is essentially everyone else is stupid and will never flip them so what does it matter. There's probabally some truth to that but the fact remains that flipped terminals are a massive help to an attacking force on most bases.
> 
> I'm right there with you on the AA turrets but terminals I can't get behind your reason ing.
Click to expand...

Can we let this die? To each their own.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Soon... very soon...


I swear...It's totally not us taking all your bases on INDAR right now..Really...Totally not ....us...Hahaha


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Can we let this die? To each their own.


You sound like a NC







Are you a NC spy?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I swear...It's totally not us taking all your bases on INDAR right now..Really...Totally not ....us...Hahaha


I see what you did there









Ive really got to find an outfit that doesnt mind people not be available during prime time ops. This zerging / random squad stuff is getting old... fast.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive really got to find an outfit that doesnt mind people not be available during prime time ops. This zerging / random squad stuff is getting old... fast.


If you don't mind creating a VS for now we do only 2 official practices Sunday/weds @ 8pm UTC +10. Besides that our members are online basically from mid morning till 2-3am. If your interested just send me a PM and I'll give you more details. Don't want to turn this thread into a recruitment post


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I said "like" The crown. You've clearly not been playing since Hardware testing. I'll give you some insight. The battlelines would hardly move back during those days. A few sections would fall over the course of an hour. What teams did just counter any organized attack with alot of troops. People would just wagon wheel around their boarder stopping any organized push by defending for the points. You have not see the terrible battles large defenses bonus gives. If you did, you'd see WHY they took it away, and WHY only attackers get a good chunk.


would rather have hard battles, and long fights than the crap now of a few bases being defended, but spending most of the time killing a couple of infantry then standing around for 5 minutes while it caps at 90% of the bases. now, 'defending' does absolutely nothin at all, besides lil meager 10xp more. they can start a recap immediately, there is no strategic value in holding most of the bases on the map unless you are trying to take the continent. just a whole lot of boredom easily taking these defenseless mass of small bases.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> I said "like" The crown. You've clearly not been playing since Hardware testing. I'll give you some insight. The battlelines would hardly move back during those days. A few sections would fall over the course of an hour. What teams did just counter any organized attack with alot of troops. People would just wagon wheel around their boarder stopping any organized push by defending for the points. You have not see the terrible battles large defenses bonus gives. If you did, you'd see WHY they took it away, and WHY only attackers get a good chunk.
> 
> 
> 
> would rather have hard battles, and long fights than the crap now of a few bases being defended, but spending most of the time killing a couple of infantry then standing around for 5 minutes while it caps at 90% of the bases. now, 'defending' does absolutely nothin at all, besides lil meager 10xp more. they can start a recap immediately, there is no strategic value in holding most of the bases on the map unless you are trying to take the continent. just a whole lot of boredom easily taking these defenseless mass of small bases.
Click to expand...

Agreed. The huge battles at the Bio lab (I posted that one here), and the Amp station before it were awesome. It says something when you have such a queue of people spawning at your sunderer that there's a 5 second delay between when you get your kill and it displays the XP for it.









Today Myself and a few others attacked a Vanu base (I was in a Lightning with HEAT rounds, best idea _ever_), and the silly Vanu were shooting me with guns. _Vanu Heavy Assaults_ were shooting me with their _rifles_. I actually stopped and laughed for a while, then got down to business sniping them off one by one, must have racked up 12 kills there.

Eventually the TR decided they wanted that base too. They brought in plenty of tanks and aircraft, I was out of ammo anyway and stuck in a ditch at the time, so I jumped ship and eventually got killed. Respawned at Glacier Station, rolled out my Vanguard and handed it to my squad mates, pulled my Lightning, and we moved back down there intending to give their tanks some hell. Apparently they all got out of their tanks or were not paying much attention since we managed to pick off pretty much all the tanks they brought in (maybe 6 or 7 out of 9). We got killed by the air force, of course, but we did plenty of damage and we got revenge on them later with half a dozen burster maxes spread around Glacier Station when they came our way.

Another fun part was not once, but twice snipers tried to take me out while I was an burster max at range. Both times I ended up using the bullet trails and damage direction indicator to give the squad's sniper a general area where to look for them while the squad's engineer stayed behind me repairing. Neither of them lasted very long, and the second time the conversation went like:

*Dink* "Sigh... Ok, there's another one. *Dink* looks like he's on that bridge over there. *Dink* Ah, toward the center."
"Ok, I see em... And he's down"
"Alright then, moving on"


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Another fun part was not once, but twice snipers tried to take me out while I was an burster max at range. Both times I ended up using the bullet trails and damage direction indicator to give the squad's sniper a general area where to look for them while the squad's engineer stayed behind me repairing. Neither of them lasted very long, and the second time the conversation went like:
> *Dink* "Sigh... Ok, there's another one. *Dink* looks like he's on that bridge over there. *Dink* Ah, toward the center."
> "Ok, I see em... And he's down"
> "Alright then, moving on"


This was so much fun. They were so focused on you that I had TIME to look around in all the mountains and take em down.

Edit: Am I the only one getting impatient waiting for the PhysX?


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This was so much fun. They were so focused on you that I had TIME to look around in all the mountains and take em down.
> Edit: Am I the only one getting impatient waiting for the PhysX?


Totally looking forward to the return of PhysX. Sadly though they won't release it till they optimize the game, and the current rate of that..Is rather slow..lol But hopefully soon!


----------



## Kaldari

Had a decent session. One death was from getting too close to a ridge as I was turning and barely clipping it with my right wing. The other was from 3 bursters maxes sitting on a point I flew by.

Bursters are friggin' everywhere nowadays.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari*
> 
> Had a decent session. One death was from getting too close to a ridge as I was turning and barely clipping it with my right wing. The other was from 3 bursters maxes sitting on a point I flew by.
> Bursters are friggin' everywhere nowadays.


Blame the X3 SC event. Everyone spent a few $$ to get stuff..lol


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Blame the X3 SC event. Everyone spent a few $$ to get stuff..lol


Ya, that's the only reason I even have camo on my Scythe. I figured what the hay.


----------



## jtom320

Yeah even I bought burster arms.

The trick to dealing with them is to just ram into them. They are treated as infantry so if you can get a decent angle you can go right through them.


----------



## -SE7EN-

finally saved up the 1k certs for dual-hacksaws







now 1000 more for the extended mags


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> finally saved up the 1k certs for dual-hacksaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now 1000 more for the extended mags


oooo I got dual hacksaws a little while ago. THEY RIP!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> If you don't mind creating a VS for now we do only 2 official practices Sunday/weds @ 8pm UTC +10. Besides that our members are online basically from mid morning till 2-3am. If your interested just send me a PM and I'll give you more details. Don't want to turn this thread into a recruitment post


Thanks man - sent you a PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> would rather have hard battles, and long fights than the crap now of a few bases being defended, but spending most of the time killing a couple of infantry then standing around for 5 minutes while it caps at 90% of the bases. now, 'defending' does absolutely nothin at all, besides lil meager 10xp more. they can start a recap immediately, there is no strategic value in holding most of the bases on the map unless you are trying to take the continent. just a whole lot of boredom easily taking these defenseless mass of small bases.


I tend to agree with you. There is really no XP incentive for defending anything.

We end up falling back and counter-attacking after the base has fallen to try and get the capture XP bonus. Yippie, tug-of-war fest.


----------



## Kazumi

Finally remember to hit the button to save a screen shot last night..lol Only died once from hostile fire, and the 3 others was from the famous "noob" pilots who go MINE MINE MINE...And ram you well your doing perfectly fine dog fighting trying to steal your kill..lol


----------



## Archammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Finally remember to hit the button to save a screen shot last night..lol Only died once from hostile fire, and the 3 others was from the famous "noob" pilots who go MINE MINE MINE...And ram you well your doing perfectly fine dog fighting trying to steal your kill..lol


That rank is ridiculous


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Agreed. The huge battles at the Bio lab (I posted that one here), and the Amp station before it were awesome. It says something when you have such a queue of people spawning at your sunderer that there's a 5 second delay between when you get your kill and it displays the XP for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Myself and a few others attacked a Vanu base (I was in a Lightning with HEAT rounds, best idea _ever_), and the silly Vanu were shooting me with guns. _Vanu Heavy Assaults_ were shooting me with their _rifles_. I actually stopped and laughed for a while, then got down to business sniping them off one by one, must have racked up 12 kills there.
> Eventually the TR decided they wanted that base too. They brought in plenty of tanks and aircraft, I was out of ammo anyway and stuck in a ditch at the time, so I jumped ship and eventually got killed. Respawned at Glacier Station, rolled out my Vanguard and handed it to my squad mates, pulled my Lightning, and we moved back down there intending to give their tanks some hell. Apparently they all got out of their tanks or were not paying much attention since we managed to pick off pretty much all the tanks they brought in (maybe 6 or 7 out of 9). We got killed by the air force, of course, but we did plenty of damage and we got revenge on them later with half a dozen burster maxes spread around Glacier Station when they came our way.
> Another fun part was not once, but twice snipers tried to take me out while I was an burster max at range. Both times I ended up using the bullet trails and damage direction indicator to give the squad's sniper a general area where to look for them while the squad's engineer stayed behind me repairing. Neither of them lasted very long, and the second time the conversation went like:
> *Dink* "Sigh... Ok, there's another one. *Dink* looks like he's on that bridge over there. *Dink* Ah, toward the center."
> "Ok, I see em... And he's down"
> "Alright then, moving on"


This makes me want to play more Planetside


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Think this thread has ran it's course. Thanks everyone who participated in this discussion. If you wish to continue tthe discussion and discuss everything planetside, feel free to visit the official thread.


----------

